# Naruto Gaiden Chapter 10 Prediction



## Klue (Jun 25, 2015)

You know the drill. 



			
				Hiro said:
			
		

> Some things you should keep in mind before posting:
> 
> 1. Don't post if you can't keep on-topic.
> 2. Don't post if you're going to flame others.
> ...


----------



## Sora (Jun 25, 2015)

the bad guys get defeated for real
maybe we'll finally get a confirmation of the mother


----------



## Sayuri (Jun 25, 2015)

Long awaited confirmation of the mother


----------



## Jpororo (Jun 25, 2015)

Probably Sarada birth flashback
Sakura giving birth ofc


----------



## vered (Jun 25, 2015)

Hopefully Naruto at least shows something in this match, at least one rasengan or something .
I hoped that Sasuke will use the Rinnegan a bit  more but at this point i don't expect he'll deliver though i hope to be surprised. perhaps at least to see his dimension jumping ability.


----------



## RBL (Jun 25, 2015)

I think neji is going to revive next chapter


----------



## Deynard (Jun 25, 2015)

Ok so last chapter of Gaiden. Happy end with Sasuke heading to Konoha so he can teach Boruto in movie.


----------



## Mofo (Jun 25, 2015)

I doubt Naruto will show much, this gaiden was meant to introduce Sarada and give Sasuke and Sakura the spotlight since they didn't have a conclusion or a movie.
Naruto will perhaps show something more in the movie (Mokuton for example) but given the trailer I doubt he'll even enter Six Paths mode.
The problem is that Naruto is  too  high on the power tier, having him display his powers would ruin the manga and the movie by  preventing the rest of the cast from getting attention

*Spoiler*: __ 




And that's why he's staying behind a desk until he gets kidnapped by the rinnegan dudes.


----------



## Revolution (Jun 25, 2015)

Sayuri said:


> Long awaited confirmation of the mother



Let's throw that filler drama out the window.  Let's throw this shitty villain that is worse then Obito out the window.  Let's get on to something better like Sarada kicking ass and Sasukw apologizing to her specifically.  

Then I want to see Konoha apologize to Sasuke, long overdue.


----------



## Venom Snake (Jun 25, 2015)

> Then I want to see Konoha apologize to Sasuke, long overdue.



Apologize for what?


----------



## iJutsu (Jun 25, 2015)

Sakura succumbs to Shin's poison.


----------



## jonnty6 (Jun 25, 2015)

I also think Sakura may have been poisoned due to her barely able to stand after simply getting nicked in the arm but....then again couldn't she extract it like she did with Kankuro??


----------



## Trojan (Jun 25, 2015)

I don't think the next chapter will be the last chapter anymore. 
Even tho there is still a good chance as I doubt those clowns will last for long.


----------



## Palm Siberia (Jun 25, 2015)

Venom Snake said:


> Apologize for what?



For saving them it's not like Sasuke wanted to kill everyone in the village *they* should  worship the ground he walks on.


----------



## Addy (Jun 25, 2015)

a shin flashback to itachi


----------



## Platypus (Jun 25, 2015)

Addy said:


> a shin flashback to itachi




~
_Shin's dead, baby.
Shin's dead._
~​


----------



## Addy (Jun 25, 2015)

Platypus said:


> ~
> _Shin's dead, baby.
> Shin's dead._
> ~​



he is not dead but cute juubimon is


----------



## Platypus (Jun 25, 2015)

Addy said:


> he is not dead but cute juubimon is



He dead, bro
"It's dead." is supposed to be "He's dead." according to Rai.
Shin jr.'s the one saying it, look at the speech bubble.
Shin sr. died when Juubimon was squashed. That, plus he's looking pretty lifeless in both panels.


----------



## Arya Stark (Jun 25, 2015)

I don't see it as last chapter.

1) Tidy up the place with Naruto starting to question Sasuke as cliffhanger

2) Finale


Basically start packing up the bags folks, we're finally done here.

edit: ah it's finale GOOD *starts packing up*


----------



## Addy (Jun 25, 2015)

Platypus said:


> He dead, bro
> "It's dead." is supposed to be "He's dead." according to Rai.
> Shin jr.'s the one saying it, look at the speech bubble.
> Shin sr. died when Juubimon was squashed. That, plus he's looking pretty lifeless in both panels.



reread it. there goes the itachi flashback/explanation i was hoping for


----------



## Venom Snake (Jun 25, 2015)

I'm praying for some hints towards Momoshiki and Kinshiki


----------



## Glutamminajr (Jun 25, 2015)

I suppose we'll see Naruto and the others commenting about Sarada's strength,then I guess Kishimoto will let Naruto do something.Then after they cleaned up the place,we'll know if Sakura is her true mother or Karin.


----------



## Klue (Jun 25, 2015)

Just clear up Sarada's birth, explain Shin's ocular powers, and mini Juubi.


----------



## Phemt (Jun 25, 2015)

RIP Naruto, Suigetsu.


----------



## MyAlterEgoHere (Jun 25, 2015)

Platypus said:


> He dead, bro
> "It's dead." is supposed to be "He's dead." according to Rai.
> Shin jr.'s the one saying it, look at the speech bubble.
> Shin sr. died when Juubimon was squashed. That, plus he's looking pretty lifeless in both panels.



Are you sure? So they can't interrogate him anymore


----------



## Addy (Jun 25, 2015)

MyAlterEgoHere said:


> Are you sure? So they can't interrogate him anymore



yup, shin jr says the baldy is dead.


----------



## MyAlterEgoHere (Jun 25, 2015)

Addy said:


> yup, shin jr says the baldy is dead.



For someone who has way too many Sharingans he was pretty damn easy to kill.


----------



## sakuraboobs (Jun 25, 2015)

Team 7 kicking ass. 

and more


----------



## Addy (Jun 25, 2015)

MyAlterEgoHere said:


> For someone who has way too many Sharingans he was pretty damn easy to kill.



yeah, there is the possibilty of izanagi but dont get your hopes up 

and no, the reason i am sad is because i just want the itachi wanking from shin before he dies but i have -200 expectations which means i expect the worst


----------



## MyAlterEgoHere (Jun 25, 2015)

Addy said:


> yeah, there is the possibilty of izanagi but dont get your hopes up
> 
> and no, the reason i am sad is because i just want the itachi wanking from shin before he dies but i have -200 expectations which means i expect the worst



Not enough time and space. Kishi needs to wrap it up soon. Maybe next time.  :forehead poke:


----------



## Addy (Jun 25, 2015)

MyAlterEgoHere said:


> Not enough time and space. Kishi needs to wrap it up soon. Maybe next time.  :*forehead poke*:



so soon


----------



## Punished Kiba (Jun 25, 2015)

This Gaiden isn't worth my epic predictions anymore 

But Kiba's Kid IS a Necessity for the New era.


----------



## COREYxYEROC (Jun 25, 2015)

well... i know for a fact i am going to be disappointed if this mini arc is only 10 chapters....
if this ends and we dont resolve this sakura mother business then i wont be happy.
there has to be at least 2 chapters minimum. one to end what is happening now and one to get the sakura and sarada stuff out of the way...

maybe we will get an extra long chapter...


----------



## Zef (Jun 25, 2015)

Let me predict the obvious: Rustled Jimmies....:ignoramus
....If the response to chapter 9 is any indication



If the villain lost with last chapter's cliffhanger then we'll get talking, and/or flashbacks. If the villain is still a factor the fight will continue briefly.
Either way the villain"s purpose is getting wrapped up next chapter.


----------



## ch1p (Jun 25, 2015)

Team 7 fight the shin army


----------



## Rai (Jun 25, 2015)

Platypus said:


> He dead, bro
> "It's dead." is supposed to be "He's dead." according to Rai.
> Shin jr.'s the one saying it, look at the speech bubble.
> Shin sr. died when Juubimon was squashed. That, plus he's looking pretty lifeless in both panels.



I used google translate....not very reliable

I said that based on shin jr was looking  at his father and then says something about dead.

Shin father looked like dead.

Better wait for Yagami or OD.


----------



## MyAlterEgoHere (Jun 25, 2015)

ℜai said:


> I used google translate....not very reliable
> 
> I said that based on that shin jr was looking  at his father and then said something about dead.
> 
> ...



Could you please post the raw? If it's a simple sentence like that I can translate it.


----------



## Oracle of Delphi (Jun 25, 2015)

If Kishi is really bad at writing female characters (no exceptions), I predict Sarada somehow solos but then gets in danger and ends up being saved.


----------



## Revolution (Jun 25, 2015)

Venom Snake said:


> Apologize for what?


----------



## Hexa (Jun 25, 2015)

I guess we'll have to finish the Shins / go over the circumstances of Sarada's birth / have Sarada graduate  in this last chapter.

Maybe we won't see the graduation even though it seemed that the first chapter set it up.  Sasuke is still dimension-hopping for Kaguya in the movie, so he should leave again (with a poke, I'm guessing).


----------



## Addy (Jun 25, 2015)

Hexa said:


> I guess we'll have to finish the Shins / go over the circumstances of Sarada's birth / have Sarada graduate  in this last chapter.
> 
> Maybe we won't see the graduation even though it seemed that the first chapter set it up.  Sasuke is still dimension-hopping for Kaguya in the movie, so he should leave again (with a poke, I'm guessing).



wonder if naruto gives him a phone this time


----------



## Rai (Jun 25, 2015)

MyAlterEgoHere said:


> Could you please post the raw? If it's a simple sentence like that I can translate it.



RAW says:

死んだ......

It says dead in Google Translate


----------



## OrganicDinosaur (Jun 25, 2015)

End pages of WSJ.





Purple page splash text:

受け継がれる”火の意志”

The inherited "Will of Fire"

感動の千秋楽！！
The exciting concluding festivities!

感動--->can also be "deeply moving/passionate"
----------

Special starred content:

＊NとBの物語は超白熱！！

The super climax of Naruto and Boruto's story!!

クライマックスCカラー！！

Climax Cover Colour!!

--------

Next week blurb:

忍者学校卒業試験を経てサラダが得た夢は！？

Passing the Academy Graduation Exam, Sarada attained the dream of....!?

----------

Misc:

Naruto展大阪告知掲載！！

Naruto Exhibition Osaka Announcement Publication!

SP漫画５Pも掲載！！

Special 5 page manga publication!!

(This is by the assisatant who does Uchiha Sasuke no Sharingan Den)

----------------

Splash text from the black preview page:

夢を一本背負いて。

Throwing their dreams over their shoulders with one arm.

(lit in bold: 一本背負い--> a one-armed judo or sumo throw over the shoulder)

未来に繋げ！！

Connect to the future!!


----------



## sugarmaple (Jun 25, 2015)




----------



## mayumi (Jun 25, 2015)

So, the last chapter. Yes!


----------



## MyAlterEgoHere (Jun 25, 2015)

ℜai said:


> RAW says:
> 
> 死んだ......
> 
> It says dead in Google Translate



It says shinda. So yeah. Just "dead".


----------



## sugarmaple (Jun 25, 2015)

OrganicDinosaur said:


> End pages of WSJ.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So that's what those pages all about.
Just in time that I was to ask you about the first image.
And to think that the 2nd image I saw minutes earlier in some website is not real.

Thanks for this OD.

----

I'll predict that Shinion will managed to get someone next week.


----------



## sakuraboobs (Jun 25, 2015)

Then it will end next week. Can't wait. :33


----------



## OrganicDinosaur (Jun 25, 2015)

MyAlterEgoHere said:


> It says shinda. So yeah. Just "dead".





I interpreted the "......" and the shinda----> "He's dead"

As in Mr. Akatsuki is dead.


----------



## Platypus (Jun 25, 2015)

Ye- looks like he's dead.
(unless Izanagi shenanigans in next chapter)

Thanks OD


----------



## Rai (Jun 25, 2015)

What kind of hack Kishi will use to end the gaiden in the next chapter...


----------



## Haruka Katana (Jun 25, 2015)

So I guess this is the last prediction thread  

Welp, team 7, SSS, Sarada being happy, Suigetsu getting bonked in the head () 

Also Boruto, because it has to be linked to the movie somehow 



ℜai said:


> What kind of hack Kishi will use to end the gaiden in the next chapter...



Just like how he ended chapter 699? :/


----------



## Arya Stark (Jun 25, 2015)

Ah well it is over.

Even better.


----------



## Altair21 (Jun 25, 2015)

OrganicDinosaur said:


> End pages of WSJ.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So next week will be the last chapter and it'll end with Sarada and company passing the academy graduation exam and becoming genin, which sets up nicely for the movie. Pretty sure that will also mean Sakura will inevitably be revealed to be Sarada's biological mother. If not though then I've got to give it to Kishi. He's got balls.


----------



## Arya Stark (Jun 25, 2015)

Yes, it's pretty much confirmed Sakura is the mum at this point. (as if it needed any confimation in the first place)


----------



## Rai (Jun 25, 2015)

Haruka Katana said:


> Just like how he ended chapter 699? :/



He will need to use a better hack this time.


----------



## Platypus (Jun 25, 2015)

Yeah, no way in Hell Kishi's gonna include Karin next chapter.
Also, all questions surrounding the villain will probably remain unanswered forever. Such a shame.


----------



## sugarmaple (Jun 25, 2015)

OrganicDinosaur said:


> End pages of WSJ.
> 
> Special starred content:
> 
> ...



Ain't that Boruto only appeared in very few chapters?


----------



## Uchisians (Jun 25, 2015)

No double chapter? Awwww.


----------



## Arya Stark (Jun 25, 2015)

"So my mom is Karin..."

"Are you an idiot Sarada?"

*insert funny faces*

watch this happening, i will fucking quote myself when this happens. 

As for destroyed house? Fake family pic?

:yeahsorry


----------



## Rai (Jun 25, 2015)

Can't wait for Evil.


----------



## Platypus (Jun 25, 2015)

Arya Stark said:


> "So my mom is Karin..."
> 
> "Are you an idiot Sarada?"
> 
> ...



Plot convenience. 
I wouldn't be surprised if the manga isn't going to comment on the umbilical cord at all.


----------



## MyAlterEgoHere (Jun 25, 2015)

Haruka Katana said:


> So I guess this is the last prediction thread
> 
> Welp, team 7, SSS, Sarada being happy, Suigetsu getting bonked in the head ()
> 
> ...



Oh no... I don't want a repeat of that trick. I have enough questions already I don't need more


----------



## MyAlterEgoHere (Jun 25, 2015)

Addy said:


> wonder if naruto gives him a phone this time



No signal in Kaguya's dimension. Lol.


----------



## Haruka Katana (Jun 25, 2015)

Last week of Naruto Gaiden, need Evil 

I also predict Chouchou going back to her parents, thinking they're the best after all


----------



## YonkouProductions (Jun 25, 2015)

ℜai said:


> Can't wait for Evil.



Now that its confirmed final chapter, you know she won't resist her games...It was fun while it lasted... :


----------



## Altair21 (Jun 25, 2015)

Evil is going troll so hard next week.


----------



## Arya Stark (Jun 25, 2015)

Platypus said:


> Plot convenience.
> I wouldn't be surprised if the manga isn't going to comment on the umbilical cord at all.



the only ones who believe sarada are naruto and suigetsu; biggest comedic reliefs of this manga.

naruto: sasuke we gotta talk, how dare you cheat on sakura?

sakura&sasuke: wat? who told you?

sarada & naruto: suigetsu.....

naruto & suigetsu get trashed for believing it and become a punchline, kishi mocks NS/SK fans Bryke style, innocent reader is dumbfounded.

there is no other way to explain this monstrosity in one chapter.


----------



## MyAlterEgoHere (Jun 25, 2015)

Sasuke better attend Sarada's graduation.


----------



## Deynard (Jun 25, 2015)

> Sarada attained the dream of....!?



Well in Boruto movie trailer she said that


*Spoiler*: __ 



she will be hokage


----------



## sakuraboobs (Jun 25, 2015)

Incoming flashbacks. 

The photos? Sasuke has them. 

The house? it's okay they buy a new one.

The umbilical cord? ... Karin probably stole it or something ...


----------



## Lovely (Jun 25, 2015)

Is it a double chapter?


----------



## OrganicDinosaur (Jun 25, 2015)

sugarmaple said:


> Ain't that Boruto only appeared in very few chapters?



I thought the splash text would be gimmicky. The title of the purple page is

JUMP 夏場近, 大白熱

JUMP Summertime, huge climax

強者たちが百火繚乱

The warriors are 100 flames (that burn profusely).

....But it's super odd to get two colour spreads/pages within close weeks unless it's a special occasion. As much I don't want to believe in the splash text, I think the ending is coming sooner rather than later.

Though 10ish chapters is about right to fit into a tankobon.


----------



## Deynard (Jun 25, 2015)

Lovely said:


> Is it a double chapter?



Did we ever get double chapter for once in this 15 years time period?


----------



## Zef (Jun 25, 2015)

^Were you not here for the original series ending? 


sasusakucannon said:


> Incoming flashbacks.
> 
> The photos? Sasuke has them.
> 
> ...



This.


----------



## sakuraboobs (Jun 25, 2015)

Deynard said:


> Did we ever get double chapter for once in this 15 years time period?




We did ...


----------



## Addy (Jun 25, 2015)

Arya Stark said:


> the only ones who believe sarada are naruto and suigetsu; biggest comedic reliefs of this manga.
> 
> naruto: sasuke we gotta talk, how dare you cheat on sakura?
> 
> ...



your underestimating kishi 

kish explained sasuke absence in a few pages within a flashback pretty much waving off the "why didn't he even visit?" as part of a   secret mission.

he can do that crap again and i am waiting for it as predicted since chapter 1


----------



## Deynard (Jun 25, 2015)

sasusakucannon said:


> We did ...



Wow, tell me genie when. We only had double issue of jumps.

Edit: for god sake 699 and 700 were together, I hate world. But no it will be one chapter.


----------



## sakuraboobs (Jun 25, 2015)

Deynard said:


> Wow, tell me genie when. We only had double issue of jumps..





699/700


----------



## RBL (Jun 25, 2015)

one more chapter and it ends?

so, that means, neji is 100% reviving next chapter.

CONFIRMED.


----------



## sugarmaple (Jun 25, 2015)

OrganicDinosaur said:


> I thought the splash text would be gimmicky. The title of the purple page is
> 
> JUMP 夏場近, 大白熱
> 
> ...



I just found it strange, that they're quoting Naruto and Boruto's story, when I'v'e only seen Boruto a few times in this Gaiden.

Though I think the ending is really coming sooner cause the NG volume is already available for pre-order since yesterday.



OrganicDinosaur said:


> 強者たちが百火繚乱
> 
> The warriors are 100 flames (that burn profusely).



So I'll just predict that those 100 warriors has got something to do with Shinions then.


----------



## Altair21 (Jun 25, 2015)

My prediction for the final chapter:

1. Sasuke and company clean up the rest of the Shin clones.
2. Sakura is revealed to be the biological mother. 
3. They head to back to the village. 
4. There's a ceremony celebrating the academy graduates. Everyone's there including Sasuke. 
5. Sasuke leaves again (seeing as he's still dimension hopping in the movie this is very likely), but not before having a very heartwarming embrace with Sakura and Sarada.

That's pretty much it. Maybe a little Boruto tossed in.


----------



## sakuraboobs (Jun 25, 2015)

Sasuke still has to finish his mission. He'll back once he's done as Sakura always told Sarada.


----------



## Zef (Jun 25, 2015)

Brandon Lee said:


> one more chapter and it ends?
> 
> so, that means, neji is 100% reviving next chapter.
> 
> CONFIRMED.



Neji is forever dead man, DEAD!!


----------



## Punished Kiba (Jun 25, 2015)

Last Chapter = Last Chance to reveal Kiba's child before I consider this Gaiden the biggest waste of Time and one of the worst things I've ever read.


----------



## Platypus (Jun 25, 2015)

sasusakucannon said:


> Sasuke still has to finish his mission. He'll back once he's done as Sakura always told Sarada.


*Movie*

*Spoiler*: __ 



He doesn't discover the new threat(s) approaching until the movie itself.
So I guess he's going back to doing his tracking job (whilst visiting his family every once in a while).


----------



## Hitotsudate (Jun 25, 2015)

So its the last thread 
Many people are saying that we will have a double chapter (seems the correct thing to do) but it was confirmed?


----------



## sakuraboobs (Jun 25, 2015)

Platypus said:


> *Movie*
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...



It seems so. 



Platypus said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> So I guess he's going back to doing his tracking job (whilst visiting his family every once in a while).



It could be.


----------



## sugarmaple (Jun 25, 2015)

I predict that an organ transplant will happen, between Sakura and Sarada.


----------



## Blu-ray (Jun 25, 2015)

So it ends next week? 

It's like Naruto 699/700 all over again. I don't even see how it can be tied up in one chap but Kishi will find a way.


----------



## Uchisians (Jun 25, 2015)

So is the last issue a double chapter or not?


----------



## Addy (Jun 25, 2015)

VolatileSoul said:


> So it ends next week?
> 
> It's like Naruto 699/700 all over again. I don't even see how it can be tied up in one chap but Kishi will find a way.



are you sure its next week?


----------



## Altair21 (Jun 25, 2015)

Addy said:


> are you sure its next week?



According to OD translation of the end pages of WSJ, yes.


----------



## Indra (Jun 25, 2015)

"Naruto and Boruto's story"

Smh


----------



## Addy (Jun 25, 2015)

Altair21 said:


> According to OD translation of the end pages of WSJ, yes.



shit     

btw, can you link me to the manga which concludes to "The super climax of Naruto and Boruto's story!!"?


----------



## Blu-ray (Jun 25, 2015)

I hope we at least get a double chapter.



Addy said:


> shit
> 
> btw, can you link me to the manga which concludes to "The *super climax of Naruto and Boruto's story!!"?*


False advertising till the end. Sasuke must've taught Boruto his secret on how to get advertised despite never showing up.


----------



## Addy (Jun 25, 2015)

VolatileSoul said:


> I hope we at least get a double chapter.
> 
> 
> False advertising till the end. Sasuke must've taught Boruto his secret on how to get advertised despite never showing up.



burrito is the sasuke of the naruto gaiden. no wonder he is taught by sasuke  

also, next week,kishi will bring his A game in half assing shit 

place your bets,  another "yeah, sorry" incoming?


----------



## Milady (Jun 25, 2015)

KingForever7 said:


> Last Chapter = Last Chance to reveal Kiba's child before I consider this Gaiden the biggest waste of Time and one of the worst things I've ever read.



I was waiting for your last predictable prediction . 


Sasuke be like: "yeahhh..sorry".
SS goes to Sarada's academy graduation. SSS moment, blahh, etc.
Sasuke gotta leave again. 
Sasuke: "yeahhh...sorry".
But Sarada understands.


----------



## Trojan (Jun 25, 2015)

So, it is indeed 10 chapters as I have been saying all along. 

Well, I honestly could careless about the SS crap. I am looking forward for the panel or 2 with Bolt.


----------



## RBL (Jun 25, 2015)

fcking mods, they are deleting my neji's predictions 

OT : apart from neji reviving, i predict some mini lee screen-time


----------



## l0rdza0n (Jun 25, 2015)

gaiden won't end.. WSJ is making too much money you already know they're on Kishi liek, "continue this shit!!!"

so many people are interested in this story and characters

it's this magnificent world Kishi has made that is simply WSJ's biggest cash cow


----------



## Trojan (Jun 25, 2015)

^He can start another one. 
but this gaiden is as good as done.


----------



## Addy (Jun 25, 2015)

i hope evil gives us super early sunday spoilers this time  



Hussain said:


> ^He can start another one.
> but this gaiden is as good as done.



next gaiden: kiba's life. he is actually staril so he will travel to oro and get his balls back


----------



## Punished Kiba (Jun 25, 2015)

OMG, A Kiba Gaiden would be Amazing !! 

It would cover:

- History of Inuzuka
- Life of Inuzuka
- Life of Ninken
- Kiba and Tamaki
- Story of Hana
- Mystery of Kiba's Dad
- Akamaru's Final Days 
- Kiba's Final resolve 
- and (of course)...........Kiba's Kid


----------



## yanna (Jun 25, 2015)

My prediction: The Shins retreat because they stand no chance of winning the fight. 
Naruto: How could you do this to Sakura?
Sasuke: What's gotten into you?
Naruto: I mean, how could you cheat on her with Karin?
Sasuke: You need sleep, man! 
Sarada: Isn't Karin my....mom?
Sasuke: Sarada, stop talking nonsense and return to Konoha with your mom. I will come back once my mission ends.
Sasuke goes to finish his mission and the others return to the village (Sarada is upset because Sasuke leaves again, Sakura understands it, Chouchou still doesn't know what happens around her)
Back in the village, Naruto and Boruto have a discussion, Naruto trying to make Boruto understand him, but fails and Boruto tells Naruto he will prove he can be stronger than a Hokage.
Then graduation and everyone prepares for the Chunin exams. the end
I predict no flashback. 
I actually think that Kishimoto won't tell who the mother is on purpose, it will be an open ending so that fans can make up their own theories.


----------



## Bellville (Jun 25, 2015)

yanna said:


> I actually think that Kishimoto won't tell who the mother is on purpose, it will be an open ending so that fans can fight for eternity.



Fixed that for you.


----------



## santanico (Jun 25, 2015)

Addy said:


> next gaiden: kiba's life. he is actually staril so he will travel to oro and get his balls back



oro neutered him?


----------



## Addy (Jun 25, 2015)

starr said:


> oro neutered him?



yes, and on his way to oro, kiba encounters shin 2.0 who has 20 balls on his body instead of sharingans. kiba recognizes one of the ball sacks on shin as his own and fights shin but loses after shin tbags kiba with kibas own balls.

and thus ends the legend of kiba, beaten by his own ballsack


----------



## overlordofnobodies (Jun 25, 2015)

Bellville said:


> Fixed that for you.



I fully agree with what you did.I will not even be surprise if  Sarada her self tell Sakura that she now the true but it is all right, she is still her Mom. That be it nothing more will be said about it.


----------



## turuzzusapatuttu (Jun 25, 2015)

I predict: - SSS clarification
- another Naruto's TNJ
- no Karin
- more stupid Chocho's lines ('cause Kishi couldn't create a better comic relief, right?)
- everybodyback to the village attending the Genin ceremony
- Boruto/Naruto drama introducing the movie



KingForever7 said:


> OMG, A Kiba Gaiden would be Amazing !!
> 
> It would cover:
> 
> ...


----------



## llazy77 (Jun 25, 2015)

Brandon Lee said:


> one more chapter and it ends?
> 
> so, that means, neji is 100% reviving next chapter.
> 
> CONFIRMED.



What if hes right guys?


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Jun 25, 2015)

Sarada had that Sakura/Tsunade punch... wonder if that holds any significant meaning. 

Well, obvious prediction: we'll learn who the mother is next week.


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Jun 25, 2015)

I can't wait for next week and Karin to be confirmed as Sarada's mother.


----------



## Trojan (Jun 26, 2015)

Even tho I don't think Kishi will go on with Karin being Salad's mom, but rather will give us some shitty excuses. However, IF he continued with Karin being the mother the meltdown will be amazing.


----------



## Purple (Jun 26, 2015)

If next week we are getting the last chapter, then how can we explain this:

'For a short while, all our legends come together surging and raging in *a new three-part serial!!*     ?

So, if next week's chapter's really the last one then it has to clarify a few things:

 - Sasuke and co defeat the remaining Shins.
 - They talk about how the Shins are related to the new threat greater than Kaguya.
 - Naruto confronts Sasuke about all this mess with Sarada's mom. 
 - Suigetsu in big trouble.          
 - Sarada's birth place is clarified and possibly the reason she wears glasses.
 - Everybody head back to Konoha (Sasuke you too, damn it, you have to attend your child's graduation! )
 - Chouchou realizes that in the end, she is happy with her own family. (Shouldn't take more than a few panels).
 -  Sarada's questions about what is the true meaning of being a ninja are answered (Hopefully by Sasuke himself).  


 - And most importantly:



> Next week blurb:
> 
> 忍者学校卒業試験を経てサラダが得た夢は！？
> 
> Passing the Academy Graduation Exam, Sarada attained the dream of....!?



----------


I personally think her dream is to see her family reunited. So if she attained her dream then that means we get a heartwarming moment between Sasuke, Sakura and Sarada.

So much to cover in a single chapter. I hope it's at least a double one if it's indeed the last one.


----------



## Mariko (Jun 26, 2015)

Addy said:


> yes, and on his way to oro, kiba encounters shin 2.0 who has 20 balls on his body instead of sharingans. kiba recognizes one of the ball sacks on shin as his own and fights shin but loses after shin tbags kiba with kibas own balls.







Addy said:


> and thus ends the legend of kiba, beaten by his own ballsack







Bruh, you killed me this time!


----------



## Addy (Jun 26, 2015)

Hussain said:


> Even tho I don't think Kishi will go on with Karin being Salad's mom, but rather will give us some shitty excuses. However, IF he continued with Karin being the mother the meltdown will be amazing.



i just wanna see the excuse for why she wasn't born in konoha, where are the wedding pics, any picture with sasuke, and why is her birth a secret? fuck the mother subplot. i just wanted to see naruto's reaction to knowing/thinking who the mother is and kishi didn't disappoint


----------



## Zensuki (Jun 26, 2015)

I predict lots of flip flopping.....oh would you look at that, its happening already xD


----------



## Addy (Jun 26, 2015)

Zensuki said:


> I predict lots of *flip flopping*.....oh would you look at that, its happening already xD



define flip flopping and where


----------



## Shattering (Jun 26, 2015)

l0rdza0n said:


> gaiden won't end.. WSJ is making too much money you already know they're on Kishi liek, "continue this shit!!!"
> 
> so many people are interested in this story and characters
> 
> it's this magnificent world Kishi has made that is simply WSJ's biggest cash cow



Captain Bias right here folks, the gaiden is barely top 10 and during issue 30 was higher, guess what?  the more we got from the plot the better we knew it was crap.

Shounen Jump Issue 31 ToC  
Haikyuu!! (Cover, Lead CP)
One Piece
Boku no Hero Academia
Ansatsu Kyoushitsu
Devilyman
Saiki Kusuo no Sainan
Sesuji wo Pin! to (CP)
Shokugeki no Souma
Black Clover
*Naruto Gaiden*
Lady Justice
Gintama
Hinomaru Zumou (CP)
Toriko
World Trigger
Nisekoi
Kochira Katsushika-ku Kameari Kouen-mae Hashutsujo
Kagamigami
Bleach
Ultra Battle Satellite (End)
Isobe Isobee Monogatari


----------



## Addy (Jun 26, 2015)

Shattering said:


> Captain Bias right here folks, the gaiden is barely top 10 and during issue 30 was higher, guess what?  the more we got from the plot the better we knew it was crap.
> 
> Shounen Jump Issue 31 ToC
> Haikyuu!! (Cover, Lead CP)
> ...



that depreses me 

and i think it will be higher next week but only because people know it's the last chapter 

do you have the ranking for all chapters?


----------



## Pocalypse (Jun 26, 2015)

Shattering said:


> Captain Bias right here folks, the gaiden is barely top 10 and during issue 30 was higher, guess what?  the more we got from the plot the better we knew it was crap.
> 
> Shounen Jump Issue 31 ToC
> Haikyuu!! (Cover, Lead CP)
> ...





That depresses me


----------



## Addy (Jun 26, 2015)

Pocalypse said:


> That depresses me



i get depressed everytime i go into soul society prediction thread barely breaking 2 pages. it's like going into a graveyard


----------



## Pocalypse (Jun 26, 2015)

Addy said:


> i get depressed everytime i go into soul society prediction thread barely breaking 2 pages. it's like going into a graveyard



It really is, the telegrams right now isn't even half a page full of threads 

Oh what Bleach used to be...one of the Big 3 HST, such a new time low these days. I'll be honest, I didn't know it was THIS bad  Bottom three? Wow. I expected it was bad but around 10th or 11th...


----------



## Altair21 (Jun 26, 2015)

Well I'm not surprised there's barely any threads in the Bleach telegrams this week. The entire chapter was a flashback. 

Though Bleach isn't even remotely close to what it used to be.


----------



## TRN (Jun 26, 2015)

Have to agree with Kyuubi and most people here


----------



## Addy (Jun 26, 2015)

Pocalypse said:


> It really is, the telegrams right now isn't even half a page full of threads
> 
> Oh what Bleach used to be...one of the Big 3 HST, such a new time low these days. I'll be honest, I didn't know it was THIS bad  Bottom three? Wow. I expected it was bad but around 10th or 11th...



no spin off, no anime, no movie, no game, only manga. this is what happens unfortunately without these 

it makes no sense to be honest. if they want to make unpopular series, popular, then include them in other series. for example, add some bleach characters to the new naruto game or some shit XD


----------



## mayumi (Jun 26, 2015)

When the hell is bleach ending. That abysmal rating. I was going to pick it up again after it ends.


----------



## izanagi x izanami (Jun 26, 2015)

last prediction? 

sakura is real mother , sasuke and sakura kisses ,  graduation ceremony


----------



## Sakuchi (Jun 26, 2015)

OrganicDinosaur said:


> End pages of WSJ.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Next chapter is really the last? o:


----------



## FallFromGrace (Jun 26, 2015)

sugarmaple said:


> I predict that an organ transplant will happen, between Sakura and Sarada.



Because Sarada seemed to have a scar on that cover? Something like, Sarada gets injured, Sakura does an organ transplant, because she is the best DNA match, proving Sarada she is her biological mom? That would be interesting.

But the more people predict Sakura is the biological mom, the more I see Kishi with a troll face. So I predict nothing about that! There you go Kishi, your trolling will be in vain!

Seriously though. I hope we get an explanation of the glasses, the umbilical cord and Sarada's records. A flashback will be best. There is nothing I dread more than those things remaining unresolved. What do we have, one or two chapters? I seem to be getting mixed information.


----------



## Addy (Jun 26, 2015)

what scar are people talking about?


----------



## FallFromGrace (Jun 26, 2015)

Addy said:


> what scar are people talking about?



One one of the covers or posters about the movie, Sarada has something that looks like a scar on her abdomen. Bit it might just be an outline. Either way, there has been some speculation about how she might have gotten it if it's indeed a scar.


----------



## Haruka Katana (Jun 26, 2015)

Addy said:


> that depreses me
> 
> and i think it will be higher next week but only because people know it's the last chapter
> 
> do you have the ranking for all chapters?


aren't the rankings supposed to be ranking the chapters 8 weeks ago?


----------



## Addy (Jun 26, 2015)

FallFromGrace said:


> One one of the covers or posters about the movie, Sarada has something that looks like a scar on her abdomen. Bit it might just be an outline. Either way, there has been some speculation about how she might have gotten it if it's indeed a scar.



thanks 

yeah, i remember that now. it would be interesting if true even if unlikely 



Haruka Katana said:


> aren't the rankings supposed to be ranking the chapters 8 weeks ago?



yes, they gave up on naruto already by chapter 2


----------



## Arya Stark (Jun 26, 2015)

> and i think it will be higher next week but only because people know it's the last chapter



No, it has color page/spread so last chapter won't take part in ranking.



> aren't the rankings supposed to be ranking the chapters 8 weeks ago?



not that far you can follow it from this thread: 

rankings suggest people only followed it to see ending and majority dropped once plot was clear.

tankobons are a different matter though, let's see how it will sell.


----------



## Addy (Jun 26, 2015)

Arya Stark said:


> No, it has color page/spread so *last chapter won't take part in ranking*.



stop depressing me, real life!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sakuchi (Jun 26, 2015)

FallFromGrace said:


> One one of the covers or posters about the movie, Sarada has something that looks like a scar on her abdomen. Bit it might just be an outline. Either way, there has been some speculation about how she might have gotten it if it's indeed a scar.



I'm sure it's not a scar, but just the shape of her stomach


----------



## Shattering (Jun 26, 2015)

Addy said:


> that depreses me
> 
> and i think it will be higher next week but only because people know it's the last chapter
> 
> do you have the ranking for all chapters?



Was about to say no but apparently there's a few, I don't know how it works anymore lol


----------



## Arya Stark (Jun 26, 2015)

edit: welp you corrected yourself too.


----------



## Addy (Jun 26, 2015)

Shattering said:


> Was about to say no but apparently there's a few, I don't know how it works anymore lol


thanks 

so from what i get, 
this chapter: 10
the TNJ chapter: 3
DNA chapter: 11
fight chapter: 9
salad meeting sasuke: 11


jesus christ, the gaiden is doing shit


----------



## Arya Stark (Jun 26, 2015)

it means target demographics of WSJ didn't like it but tankobon sales are what's going to show the true success.


----------



## Platypus (Jun 26, 2015)

Those rankings are based upon what exactly? Where'd they get the results from? Can't be volume sales when it's short-term changes.


----------



## Addy (Jun 26, 2015)

Arya Stark said:


> it means target demographics of WSJ didn't like it but tankobon sales are what's going to show the true success.



i think it will sell a lot just for the sheer factor of nostalgia, the movie promoting it (the vol comes out around the same time), and it being just one volume completed series helps too.

yeah, it will sell regardless of ratings.


----------



## Arya Stark (Jun 26, 2015)

Platypus said:


> Those rankings are based upon what exactly? Where'd they get the results from? Can't be volume sales when it's short-term changes.



I learned this from Bakuman actually. 

Rankings are given at the back of each WSJ issues. Readers send their rankings to WSJ each week and this determines the success of mangas. Some of them get canceled (mostly new series), some of them take high measures etc. if they fall low.

But once manga gets an anime deal, their volume sales skyrocket so Shueshia keeps some mangas going even if they rank low. Like Bleach for example. It ranks bottom every week but volume sales are enough so WSJ keep milking it.



Addy said:


> i think it will sell a lot just for the sheer factor of nostalgia, the movie promoting it (the vol comes out around the same time), and it being just one volume completed series.



This is exactly why Kishi didn't give a darn about this story. Also there is collectors factor like in comics industry, even if the story sucks, long time collectors buy it anyway.


----------



## Platypus (Jun 26, 2015)

Arya Stark said:


> I learned this from Bakuman actually.
> 
> Rankings are given at the back of each WSJ issues. Readers send their rankings to WSJ each week and this determines the success of mangas. Some of them get canceled (mostly new series), some of them take high measures etc. if they fall low.
> 
> But once manga gets an anime deal, their volume sales skyrocket so Shueshia keeps some mangas going even if they rank low. Like Bleach for example. It ranks bottom every week but volume sales are enough so WSJ keep milking it.



Huh, didn't know. But it makes sense.

Did Bleach manga rankings drop when the anime was cancelled by any chance?

Kinda weird how the manga-anime popularity goes both ways.


----------



## Addy (Jun 26, 2015)

Arya Stark said:


> This is exactly why Kishi didn't give a darn about this story. Also there is collectors factor like in comics industry, e*ven if the story sucks, long time collectors buy it anyway.*



yup, imagine having 70 vols of this but deciding to not buy this one. it wouldn't make sense


----------



## Arya Stark (Jun 26, 2015)

Platypus said:


> Huh, didn't know. But it makes sense.
> 
> Did Bleach manga rankings drop when the anime was cancelled by any chance?
> 
> Kinda weird how the manga-anime popularity goes both ways.



Rankings are barely effected by anime, it's volume sales that are effected.(Shingeki no Kyojin & Kuroko no Basuke are big examples)


Naruto was going bottom for a while too, it's more about chapter content. Bleach just lost anime shield it had before so THAT's effecting volume sales negatively.


----------



## Platypus (Jun 26, 2015)

> Bleach
> Chapter content



Poor Kubo. His manga shouldn't be a weekly thing.

Kishi will get away with it as long it's contained within one-volume-long mini-series.


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Jun 26, 2015)

Bleach, Naruto, OP, HxH, are basically untouchable in WSJ because of how they popular were or once were at some point. 

I mean remember a while back Bleach was consistently ranking in the bottom 5 the rankings don't mean shit when it comes to those series.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jun 26, 2015)

All I know is that Kishi will try to clear up a lot of shit in 1 chapter but also at the end Sarada will decide she wants to become Hokage. Oh yeah, a set up for the Naruto movie as well.


----------



## shade0180 (Jun 26, 2015)

> HxH, are basically untouchable


 HxH volume is still selling and it had no updates or only a single chapter update for years.


----------



## Hexa (Jun 27, 2015)

Platypus said:


> Those rankings are based upon what exactly? Where'd they get the results from? Can't be volume sales when it's short-term changes.


There are votes for "most interesting" comic every week.  Bakuman explained it.

The ToC is (roughly) the results of the vote for the chapter _8 weeks before_.  Only the last chapter and this past chapter would be eligible for the rankings, assuming the Gaiden is ranked like a regular manga.  Otherwise, the ToC position for the Gaiden is just random/hand-selected by the editor.


----------



## auem (Jun 27, 2015)

Shattering said:


> Captain Bias right here folks, the gaiden is barely top 10 and during issue 30 was higher, guess what?  the more we got from the plot the better we knew it was crap.
> 
> Shounen Jump Issue 31 ToC
> Haikyuu!! (Cover, Lead CP)
> ...


no one tankoben mini series was ever ranked in WSJ.


----------



## izanagi x izanami (Jun 27, 2015)

wrapping in one chapter seems impossible, 

at least explain why sasuke still has 1 arm


----------



## sakuraboobs (Jun 27, 2015)

The gaiden is ending I doubt that is next chapter tho. But who knows what kinda of magic Kishi can do.


----------



## Purple (Jun 27, 2015)

Unless it's a double chapter I can't see how the gaiden will end next week.

Plus, I'd like to see a more elaborate presentation of the children passing the exam and graduating. I don't wanna see this squeezed in a few panels.


----------



## Platypus (Jun 27, 2015)

People didn't see how Kishi was going to wrap things up in a few chapters back in October-November, yet he did anyway. Next week's last chapter.


----------



## Addy (Jun 27, 2015)

Platypus said:


> People didn't see how Kishi was going to wrap things up in a few chapters back in October-November, yet he did anyway. Next week's last chapter.



its all like 699 again. though, it is worse this time because the key plot questions were not answered or halfassed


----------



## Platypus (Jun 27, 2015)

Addy said:


> its all like 699 again. though, it is worse this time because the key plot questions were not answered or halfassed



You mean that didn't happen last time?
What happened to changing the shinobi system for instance?


----------



## Addy (Jun 27, 2015)

Platypus said:


> You mean that didn't happen last time?
> What happened to changing the shinobi system for instance?



you know what i mean


----------



## Trojan (Jun 27, 2015)

just a quick question. 

Is anyone still interested in who Salad's "real" mother is?


----------



## Shattering (Jun 27, 2015)

Hussain said:


> just a quick question.
> 
> Is anyone still interested in who Salad's "real" mother is?



SS and SK fans I guess... but it's one of those things that actually have 0 impact plot wise so...

Plot twist, Orochimaru is the mother, that's why he hasn`t gone after her


----------



## FallFromGrace (Jun 27, 2015)

Elfiore said:


> Unless it's a double chapter I can't see how the gaiden will end next week.
> 
> Plus, I'd like to see a more elaborate presentation of the children passing the exam and graduating. I don't wanna see this squeezed in a few panels.



We're talking academy graduation, not chunin exam graduation, right? This shouldn't take a lot of pages. It didn't when Naruto did it.



Shattering said:


> SS and SK fans I guess... but it's one of those things that actually have 0 impact plot wise so...
> 
> Plot twist, Orochimaru is the mother, that's why he hasn`t gone after her



ASS fans too... and some neutrals that are simply curious, I guess xD


----------



## Addy (Jun 27, 2015)

Hussain said:


> just a quick question.
> 
> Is anyone still interested in who Salad's "real" mother is?



nope, i got what i wanted which was narutos reaction. fuck salad and her problems :/

kishi somehow turned one character i liked  and found interesting after the first chapter into a boring ass mess  

burrito is now more interesting than her and you all remember me stance on him at the start of this gaiden.......... and all he got was a few lines in the trailer.

as of chapter 7, for me salad now only has  one gimick and that is being a female sharingan user. however, she fails at that so far, so she is on my shit list until further notice just like what happened with burrito at the start of the series. the movie trailers moved him out of my shit list, while pushing salad deeper and deeper inside (still has one tomoe sharingan in the trailers and the anime team didnt even bother showing us a jutsu of hers to excite us like with burrito and mitsuki who are also at team 7).

i dont have any bias with these new generation kids. i will like them and hate them based on their current entertainment value.

out of the shit list:
burrito.

in the shitlist: 
everyone else and that includes mitsuki because his only gimick is being "mysterious" and we saw how that turned out for shin.


----------



## Arisu (Jun 27, 2015)

Hussain said:


> just a quick question.
> 
> Is anyone still interested in who Salad's "real" mother is?



I know who is the mother. That can't be more obvious.

I just want to know how Sarada was born, when and where she was born, why she has to wear glasses etc..... 

Gimme details Kishi...


----------



## Black Mirror (Jun 27, 2015)

Sakura: Sarada, I think I need to tell you the truth.
Sarada: The only truth that matters is that you are my mom.
Sakura:
Sasuke: It's good to have a happy daughter and wife who will love me no matter what I do 
Boruto: I hate you, dad! Why can't you be like Sasuke?

Us: 
Kishi:


----------



## -Ziltoid- (Jun 27, 2015)

Black Mirror said:


> Sakura: Sarada, I think I need to tell you the truth.
> Sarada: The only truth that matters is that you are my mom.
> Sakura:
> Sasuke: It's good to have a happy daughter and wife who will love me no matter what I do
> ...



Naruto: Okay son, then I'll see you in twelve years. Say hi to your mum for me, okay?


----------



## Gandy (Jun 27, 2015)

Hussain said:


> just a quick question.
> 
> Is anyone still interested in who Salad's "real" mother is?



Hell no!
Just want to know, why Saradas birth is such a mystery!


Oh and my Prediction for the next Chapter:
-Sasuke, Naruto and Sarada eliminate the Shins
-They interrogate Papa-Shin, but he dies before he can answer relevant questions...
-Sarada asks again, if Karin is her mother and so on...
-The mystery will be revealed
-Everything is more or less fine then and they move back to Konoha...except Sasuke, since he couldn't get proper answers from Papa-Shin...
-Academy Graduation.
-End...


----------



## Arisu (Jun 27, 2015)

-Ziltoid- said:


> Naruto: Okay son, then I'll see you in twelve years. Say hi to your mum for me, okay?









Gandy said:


> Hell no!
> Just want to know, why Saradas birth is such a mystery!
> 
> 
> ...



I think that Sakura already listened to Shin's sob story while he was operating on himself. She didn't attack him for this reason to take information from him.


----------



## Addy (Jun 27, 2015)

Arisu said:


> I think that Sakura already listened to Shin's sob story while he was operating on himself. She didn't attack him for this reason to take information from him.



shin didnt say his sob story at all though. all he said was that he cloned everyone and that he wanted peace lovers dead. 

also, i think the information she got was useless at the end since shin and co will die anyway :/


----------



## Gandy (Jun 27, 2015)

Arisu said:


> I think that Sakura already listened to Shin's sob story while he was operating on himself. She didn't attack him for this reason to take information from him.



But Sasuke himself said in the last chapter, that he wants to interrogate him. Sakura sure knows this and that, but I think Sasuke still has a few questions, especially regarding the Sharingans...(or did I miss the part where they already found out about the Sharingangs?! ?.?)


----------



## Arisu (Jun 27, 2015)

Addy said:


> shin didnt say his sob story at all though. all he said was that he cloned everyone and that he wanted peace lovers dead.
> 
> also, i think the information she got was useless at the end since shin and co will die anyway :/



What more would they want to know? 

He pretty much spoke about his motives and how he was cloning. There's nothing more that I really want to know about this guy 

If it's just one chapter there better be less points in the story included to focus on the most important parts.



Gandy said:


> But Sasuke himself said in the last chapter, that he wants to interrogate him. Sakura sure knows this and that, but I think Sasuke still has a few questions, especially regarding the Sharingans...(or did I miss the part where they already found out about the Sharingangs?! ?.?)



Those sharingans are probably the result of cloning. There's no way that was so many of them. It's enough that Shin had Danzou's arm with sharingans and cloned them.


----------



## Gandy (Jun 27, 2015)

Arisu said:


> What more would they want to know?
> 
> He pretty much spoke about his motives and how he was cloning. There's nothing more that I really want to know about this guy
> 
> ...



Exactly!
That's why I think, Shin dies before he can answer any questions - so there is more space for the mother-drama-reveleation.

But, we will see - it's just my prediction, since I don't believe, they leave Shin like this, without asking anything more!


----------



## Addy (Jun 27, 2015)

Arisu said:


> What more would they want to know?
> 
> He pretty much spoke about his motives and how he was cloning. There's nothing more that I really want to know about this guy
> 
> If it's just one chapter there better be less points in the story included to focus on the most important parts.



i meant that he didnt say the sob story as you pointed out XD


----------



## Arisu (Jun 27, 2015)

Addy said:


> i meant that he didnt say the sob story as you pointed out XD



I call all longer blabbering a sob story


----------



## Addy (Jun 27, 2015)

Arisu said:


> I call all longer blabbering a sob story



smart choice


----------



## Indra (Jun 27, 2015)

Funny if Naruto did go with Sasuke, Sauske wouldn't have to spend all those years looking for them. Basically wasted his time, kind of felt Kishimoto shat on him if they just wanted Nardo in the beginning



Dat MC aroma


----------



## santanico (Jun 27, 2015)

Black Mirror said:


> Sakura: Sarada, I think I need to tell you the truth.
> Sarada: The only truth that matters is that you are my mom.
> Sakura:
> Sasuke: It's good to have a happy daughter and wife who will love me no matter what I do
> ...


----------



## Xadidax (Jun 27, 2015)

I hope that the next chapter will have Sasuke and Sakura explaining the truth behind Sarada's birth

Maybe someone wanted the sharingan, and kidnapped Sakura who was pregnant with Sarada, a girl who can awaken the sharingan, and Sasuke rescued her and Sakura was already about to give birth and a baby is born.

They name her Salad but Sakura later names her Sarada lol

Or
Maybe, Sasuke and Sakura didn't want any birth records of Sarada to protect her from getting kidnapped of sharingan-thirsty bitches.


----------



## Addy (Jun 27, 2015)

Xadidax said:


> I hope that the next chapter will have Sasuke and Sakura explaining the truth behind Sarada's birth
> 
> Maybe someone wanted the sharingan, and kidnapped Sakura who was pregnant with Sarada, a girl who can awaken the sharingan, and Sasuke rescued her and Sakura was already about to give birth and a baby is born.
> 
> ...



idk why so many think they wanted to protect her identity. i mean, it is plausible but the uchiha clan symbol is on her clothers, and house. she is also called by everyone as  "uchiha salad". what kind of idiot wouldn't know what the sharingan clan is? especially if they bother going into the records


----------



## Xadidax (Jun 27, 2015)

Addy said:


> idk why so many think they wanted to protect her identity. i mean, it is plausible but the uchiha clan symbol is on her clothers, and house. she is also called by everyone as  "uchiha salad". what kind of idiot wouldn't know what the sharingan clan is? especially if they bother going into the records


I still have hope that that's true


----------



## Addy (Jun 27, 2015)

Xadidax said:


> I still have hope that that's true





i am not saying it's not true. i am just  saying this explanation has some holes 

i think it might happen though seeing how kishi explained what sasuke was doing in those 12 to 10 years because people wont be suspicios of a demi god suddenly leaving on a mission never coming back making his mission even extra secret


----------



## MS81 (Jun 27, 2015)

Black Mirror said:


> Sakura: Sarada, I think I need to tell you the truth.
> Sarada: The only truth that matters is that you are my mom.
> Sakura:
> Sasuke: It's good to have a happy daughter and wife who will love me no matter what I do
> ...



This right here....Lmaoooo we already know what kishi is up to these days.


----------



## John Connor (Jun 27, 2015)

Xadidax said:


> They name her Salad but Sakura later names her Sarada lol


Might Guy = Maito Gai


----------



## Konoha Sev7n (Jun 28, 2015)

team seven are surprise of sarada little stunt.. but go an save her.. 
the shins are imprison in the cave..

sarada want to get some answers..

karin show up...with an kid..lol insert lol

sasuke decided to leave on this little mission again.. leaving others..

naruto call out sasuke where he take off with this susanoo ...

naruto an co have to find there way back to konoha... it end up being an week later..

back at konoha 

Konoha Gaduation are being hold.. where Shikamaru is there supervising..

Konoha 8 pass.. minus.. Sarada an Chouchou.. Chouji an Karui wonder where there child went too..

Academy result

Class A

Boruto Uzumaki : top of this class
Mitsuki an Inojin: tie 2nd/ 3rd
Shikadai : 4th

Failed : Sarada Uchiha, Chou Chou Akmichi

Class B
Kid Rock: pass
Himawari Uzumaki: pass


----------



## Arles Celes (Jun 28, 2015)

Hussain said:


> just a quick question.
> 
> Is anyone still interested in who Salad's "real" mother is?



I can assure that there are TONS of both fans and haters of SS as well as shitstorm lovers that simply cannot calm down as the wait for the answers leaves them in such a state that they cannot even sleep.


----------



## clover1987 (Jun 28, 2015)

Elfiore said:


> Unless it's a double chapter I can't see how the gaiden will end next week.
> 
> Plus, I'd like to see a more elaborate presentation of the children passing the exam and graduating. I don't wanna see this squeezed in a few panels.



The graduating is just a simple test. You just need show what you can do like ninjustu. No fight here. But some how you need to pass the Sensei test too. Like team 7.


----------



## Purple (Jun 28, 2015)

clover1987 said:


> The graduating is just a simple test. You just need show what you can do like ninjustu. No fight here. But some how you need to pass the Sensei test too. Like team 7.



That's right, but I think Sarada would still have doubts about what it means to graduate and become a ninja. 
So there has to be someone (that's right, you Sasuke) who's got to explain to her the meaning of becoming a ninja.  If that gets squeezed in a few panels and/or is not properly explained I'd be quite disappointed actually. After all, the whole gaiden began with Sarada asking this question and I think by the end of it she should at least get an answer to that.


----------



## NW (Jun 28, 2015)

I predict Kishi never explains who the mother is and why there were missing pictures


----------



## Raiden (Jun 28, 2015)

Red herring dispelled, and SS share a kiss. Mini series ends with a comedic moment.

This is literally the same thing as the Last, except that the Last's red herring was a lot more ridiculous since it wasn't believable at all.


----------



## Black Mirror (Jun 28, 2015)

I would have some doubt in the DNA test but Naruto's behaviour after that just implies that he never saw Sakura pregnant. Would be weird.


----------



## Majin Lu (Jun 28, 2015)

I predict a Sasuke/Sarada-Naruto/Boruto cover. Parallels.


----------



## Tony Lou (Jun 28, 2015)

It's the last chapter so everything should be pretty predictable. 

They'll finish the Shins, then a large chunk of the chapter will be dedicated to a warm Uchiha family moment and maybe the motherhood drama will be addressed.

And of course, something will happen to tease for the movie.


----------



## Addy (Jun 28, 2015)

i predict headpoke from sasuke "i will be back soon....... in the movie "


----------



## Platypus (Jun 28, 2015)

Black Mirror said:


> I would have some doubt in the DNA test but Naruto's behaviour after that just implies that he never saw Sakura pregnant. Would be weird.



Whoever's her bio mother gave birth outside the village (no birth records). Sakura -- whether she's the real mother or not -- must've been gone from home for a few months either way. Otherwise Naruto wouldn't have initally thought she was Sarada's biological mother in the first place, before the DNA test made him change his mind. Unless he can't put two and two together. It should be pretty questionable if Sakura was happily living in the village all the time, then suddenly got a child without anyone seeing her pregnant beforehand.


----------



## Black Mirror (Jun 28, 2015)

Addy said:


> i predict headpoke from sasuke "i will be back soon....... in the movie "



Watch Naruto poking Boruto after that in Jiraiya style


----------



## Black Mask (Jun 28, 2015)

*Well...*

Sarada will solo some more, maybe use chakra chains and Enton then they leave because Shin Sr. decides to collapse the cave with everyone in.

Once they are safe Sakura admits she is not the biological mother but choose to raise Sarada as her own from the day Sasuke brought her in tow.

Sarada says it doesn't matter because she was the one who raised her and that is what makes her the mother.

They hug and cry but then Sasuke has to leave again but Sarada interrupts him to ask how she was born.

Sasuke pokes her forehead and tells that he will tell another time, Sarada pokes his forehead back and agrees on the condition that he appears on her graduation.

She then announces to everyone's shock that she is going to become Hokage and it flashfowards to her graduation when Sasuke finally shows up.


----------



## Raiden (Jun 28, 2015)

BAHAHA watch Bolt show up.


----------



## Sakuchi (Jun 28, 2015)

Black Mirror said:


> I would have some doubt in the DNA test but Naruto's behaviour after that just implies that he never saw Sakura pregnant. Would be weird.



I still think that Sakura was a long time (enough to not show herself pregnant) in the outside of Konoha with Sasuke, otherwise Naruto would already know that Sarada is not Sakura's (Like he didn't saw her pregnant and suddenly a child appear in her house)  and wouldn't doubt of the mother too.

And that would explain the lack of Sarada's birth certificate on Konoha


----------



## Addy (Jun 28, 2015)

Black Mirror said:


> Watch Naruto poking Boruto after that in Jiraiya style



naruto can't defeat 12 year old boys with a finger as proven by the latest chapter............... uses basic taijutsu to fight the shins adn still can't do shit damage


----------



## Knowna (Jun 28, 2015)

Although I don't want Kishi to go maximum troll... 
It'll be funny if at the end of the chapter Karin arrives at her desk and she pulls out the item that was tested.
And start's fangirling over something of Sasuke's.


----------



## Black Mirror (Jun 28, 2015)

Platypus said:


> Whoever's her bio mother gave birth outside the village (no birth records). Sakura -- whether she's the real mother or not -- must've been gone from home for a few months either way. Otherwise Naruto wouldn't have initally thought she was Sarada's biological mother in the first place, before the DNA test made him change his mind. Unless he can't put two and two together. It should be pretty questionable if Sakura was happily living in the village all the time, then suddenly got a child without anyone seeing her pregnant beforehand.





Sakuchi said:


> I still think that Sakura was a long time (enough to not show herself pregnant) in the outside of Konoha with Sasuke, otherwise Naruto would already know that Sarada is not Sakura's (Like he didn't saw her pregnant and suddenly a child appear in her house)  and wouldn't doubt of the mother too.
> 
> And that would explain the lack of Sarada's birth certificate on Konoha



This was covered by Shizune's reaction. Why would she hesitate to tell Sarada that Sakura gave birth outside of Konoha? Naruto was more angered than surprised that Suigetsu revealed Sarada's real mom. The only way to doubt the DNA test now would be to assume Naruto and Shizune to be complete idiots.


----------



## Lance (Jun 28, 2015)

Nothing. We will see nothing.


----------



## Sakuchi (Jun 28, 2015)

Black Mirror said:


> This was covered by Shizune's reaction. Why would she hesitate to tell Sarada that Sakura gave birth outside of Konoha? Naruto was more angered than surprised that Suigetsu revealed Sarada's real mom. The only way to doubt the DNA test now would be to assume Naruto and Shizune to be complete idiots.



To say that Sakura gave birth in the outside will not be enough for answer Sarada (Shizune know it), she's going to ask "and you was there"? 
And Shizune and Naruto not seem to have see Sakura pregnant so they can't say. 
If they don't say to Sarada "but I saw her pregnant of you" is that Sakura was out of Konoha for a long time with Sasuke (enough for they don't see her pregnant).
And if Sakura was in the village when Sasuke bring "Karin's daughter" Naruto and Shizune would already know that she's not Sakura's. 
And if they saw Sakura pregnant but doubt, so there they are idiots. xD And if they didn't saw Sakura pregnant while she was always in Konoha and suddenly have Salad and think that she's really Sakura's daughter, they are idiots too.

So inevitably, if Sasuke cheated on Sakura with Karin, it's on a love travel together or something like that and they come back together with Karin's daughter xD But I don't think so.

I repeat:
Inevitably, Sakura was not at Konoha the 9 month of pregnancy and at Sarada's birth and Naruto and Shizune didn't saw Sakura for at least 9 month. Otherwise Naruto and Shizune would already know that Sarada is not Sakura's.

_____________________

Sorry for my english


----------



## Milady (Jun 28, 2015)

Fusion said:


> I predict Kishi never explains who the mother is and why there were missing pictures



I would be so mad if Kishi doesn't explain on the matching DNA thing. I can picture Naruto trying to ask Sasuke but Sarada said nevermind or something like that. 

I don't want gaiden to raise more questions than answers 

I hope this last chapter answers everything and Sarada be happy with her family, before Sasuke leaves again that is :


----------



## Romanticide (Jun 28, 2015)

Nothing gets resolved. Sarada accepts Sakura and Sasuke as her parents even though she's been treated terribly by both of them. Once in Konoha Boruto tries and fails again to get Naruto's attention. Frustrated, he runs home crying to Hinata, who is unsupportive. A sneak peek at the movie villains and it ends.


----------



## Trojan (Jun 28, 2015)

I want to see how is Kishi going to organaize the chapter, and what is he going to answer if any..

1- the Shins were not completely defeated in the last chapter. Also, there were another "clones" of the Mini Juubi.
2- We still don't know what that mini juubi is, or from where did it come.
3- I really doubt that Kishi will explain to why Shin moved to avenge itachi after all those years. And it's for the best.
4- the whole SS crap. Whatever the path he is going to take may be.
5- the graduation exam.


----------



## Jpororo (Jun 28, 2015)

Where do the onions go? Will Orochimaru recycle all of them?


----------



## Black Mask (Jun 28, 2015)

*Well...*

I think there is going to be at least one more chapter.


----------



## izanagi x izanami (Jun 29, 2015)

early spoilers?.......

baldy shin uses suicide attack and kills all onions


----------



## calimike (Jun 29, 2015)

*WSJ #32 :
Naruto Gaiden - Nanadaime Hokage to Akairo no Hanatsuzuki (End)*

Naruto Gaiden is coming to end of series next week


----------



## izanagi x izanami (Jun 29, 2015)

calimike said:


> *WSJ #32 :
> Naruto Gaiden - Nanadaime Hokage to Akairo no Hanatsuzuki (End)*
> 
> Naruto Gaiden is coming to end of series next week



the rushing is real,


----------



## Overhaul (Jun 29, 2015)

I predict a wild Karin appears.


calimike said:


> *WSJ #32 :
> Naruto Gaiden - Nanadaime Hokage to Akairo no Hanatsuzuki (End)*
> 
> Naruto Gaiden is coming to end of series next week


[YOUTUBE]mwnoNVOj1Fs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## noakai (Jun 29, 2015)

Can you imagine the shitstorm if the picture, DNA test and all the rest of that stuff is never touched on again? It would totally be something like a soap opera, Sarada doesn't think Sakura is her mom (but Sakura doesn't know that), Naruto thinks Sasuke is a cheating deadbeat (and Sasuke doesn't know that) and then it just ends and it's movie time? I doubt that would happen but there would be arguments for YEARS.


----------



## izanagi x izanami (Jun 29, 2015)

^explanation is in the movie = more milking fans


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jun 29, 2015)

Shin could commit suicide before cooperating in any interrogation. 

As someone pointed out last week, there is another (and possibly even more) Juubimon hanging around in that lair. I predict that it will teleport away and report back to-

Can we mention Boruto the Movie info yet or not btw?


----------



## noakai (Jun 29, 2015)

^^ That would at least connect the Gaiden to the movie, since it seemed pretty disconnected until you realize the villains in this will connect to the movie ones. I've honestly liked Sarada through the whole thing so I don't mind much but it's definitely not what people expected from a movie prequel story going into it.


----------



## izanagi x izanami (Jun 29, 2015)

chapter is probably 50-60 page long, there is no way kishi can write ending in 17 page


----------



## Trojan (Jun 29, 2015)

the chapter won't be that long. 
there a limited amount of pages per volume. There is simply no way the chapter
will be anywhere near that number.


----------



## izanagi x izanami (Jun 29, 2015)

Hussain said:


> the chapter won't be that long.
> there a limited amount of pages per volume. There is simply no way the chapter
> will be anywhere near that number.



some early naruto chapters used to have 40-50 page 

with current mess kishi needs more that 50 page to explain all this mess


----------



## Trojan (Jun 29, 2015)

izanagi x izanami said:


> some early naruto chapters used to have 40-50 page
> 
> with current mess kishi needs more that 50 page to explain all this mess



which is why the volume was out of 7 chapters only. 
the extra pages simply took the place of the chapters.


----------



## Mariko (Jun 29, 2015)

izanagi x izanami said:


> the rushing is real,



Oh, well...


----------



## Jpororo (Jun 29, 2015)

Huh?
But on the page it only says “climax”
I dont think we'll get extra pages b/c dont they usually announce that beforehand?


----------



## Arles Celes (Jun 29, 2015)

The movie seems to focus mostly on Bolt and his bond with his dad and Sasuke. Then are the main villains who will need some characterization before they are defeated. We also got a bit of Chuunin exam time and the rookies doing something...as well as the kages.

Seems hardly enough time to deal with whether Sasuke did cheat or not.

The chapters were now 19 pages but Kishi can make it a 22-24 pages long as was the case with chap 699. And the explanation of Salad's birth can take only 5 pages if Kishi goes right to the point. Salad is already prepared for Sakura not being her real mom and accepted that bonds of heart surpass those of blood alone so she won't need plenty of pages for more character development. Either Sasuke says that Karin stole his DNA and gave birth to Salad to blackmail him, it will turn out that Sakura couldn't have kids and Karin volunteered to bear Sasuke's kid for their sake with Sakura's hesitant approval or Sasuke will say that she is Sakura's daughter and it will turn out that either it was Sasuke's umbilical cord on which Karin got hold of or maybe even Salad's own. Or Oro did troll those results somehow as he saw what was going on with those snake cameras.


----------



## noakai (Jun 29, 2015)

At one point recently wasn't it said this would actually be ELEVEN chapters, with it ending as a double chapter with the last being another color chapter? But really it's only one chapter with a colored double page spread.


----------



## izanagi x izanami (Jun 29, 2015)

maybe this chapter is 17 page wall of text


----------



## -Ziltoid- (Jun 29, 2015)

noakai said:


> At one point recently wasn't it said this would actually be ELEVEN chapters, with it ending as a double chapter with the last being another color chapter? But really it's only one chapter with a colored double page spread.



No, chapter eleven will only be made in fanon 

I don't know why people are expecting long chapter, only because it is the last one. Just look at chapter 700


----------



## Trojan (Jun 29, 2015)

the chapter is probably going to be 19 pages like most of the chapters before it.
Also, supposedly there are 5 extra pages from the mangaka who draws the Sasuke manga or whatever.
I don't follow that shit...


----------



## FallFromGrace (Jun 29, 2015)

Arles Celes said:


> The movie seems to focus mostly on Bolt and his bond with his dad and Sasuke. Then are the main villains who will need some characterization before they are defeated. We also got a bit of Chuunin exam time and the rookies doing something...as well as the kages.
> 
> Seems hardly enough time to deal with whether Sasuke did cheat or not.
> 
> The chapters were now 19 pages but Kishi can make it a 22-24 pages long as was the case with chap 699. And the explanation of Salad's birth can take only 5 pages if Kishi goes right to the point. Salad is already prepared for Sakura not being her real mom and accepted that bonds of heart surpass those of blood alone so she won't need plenty of pages for more character development. Either Sasuke says that Karin stole his DNA and gave birth to Salad to blackmail him, it will turn out that Sakura couldn't have kids and Karin volunteered to bear Sasuke's kid for their sake with Sakura's hesitant approval or Sasuke will say that she is Sakura's daughter and it will turn out that either it was Sasuke's umbilical cord on which Karin got hold of or maybe even Salad's own. Or Oro did troll those results somehow as he saw what was going on with those snake cameras.



Indeed, there seems to be nothing about that in the movie. Furthermore, it will take focus away from Boruto. He had almost no appearance in the Gaiden, I don't see him being sidelined again for his own movie.

I think it will be absolutely pointless for the whole Gaiden to revolve around the mother issue only for it to never be resolved. Sarada might decide that it doesn’t matter, though I would find that completely unrealistic, but there is no way most readers will be satisfied with such an outcome. I will be genuinely surprised if Kishi doesn’t answer at least the most basic questions around Sarada's birth.

I do expect that not every detail will be given an explanation though, like maybe the family picture. Which seems like it was there to make us doubt SS were even married more than anything else at this point. And a device for Sarada to learn about Karin. But I think the glasses, the umbilical cord and the birth records are a must.


----------



## Trojan (Jun 29, 2015)

About this whole chapter length, I'll write this stuff again. 

1- Naruto's volume are usually from 10 to 12 chapters. 
2- The normal amount of pages in each chapter is 17.
3- If the chapters were to have more pages, chances are the volume won't get to 12 chapters, and so on.

Now, the chapters in the Gaiden are made of 19 pages. With the exception of 2 chapters, the first chapter which has 23 pages (6 pages extra than the normal chapter), and the 7th chapter which has 22 pages (5 pages extra) 

After I cleared that up, the combined amount of extra pages is 25. 


The last chapter is going to have 2 extra pages, and 5 other extra pages from the other mangaka. Now, add that to the previous number, and we get 32 pages. 

Finally, since it's 10 chapters, and the limit of volume is 12 chapters, (so 34 pages at most for the 2 chapters), and
we already has 32 out of those 34, so if Kishi is going to make the chapter even longer, he can probably make the next chapter out of 21 page. 


Well, that's how I see it at least. 
hope it's clear.


----------



## izanagi x izanami (Jun 29, 2015)

Hussain said:


> the chapter is probably going to be 19 pages like most of the chapters before it.
> Also, supposedly there are 5 extra pages from the mangaka who draws the Sasuke manga or whatever.
> I don't follow that shit...



extra 5 page? so 21+5? 26 page


----------



## Trojan (Jun 29, 2015)

It's 5 based on this




> Misc:
> 
> Naruto展大阪告知掲載！！
> 
> ...



I dunno if they add this to the volume or not tho. 
Don't know if it will be a part of the chapter and the plot either.


----------



## Addy (Jun 29, 2015)

izanagi x izanami said:


> the rushing is real,



its like the original series all over again. first part was great, second part was shit, last 2 chapters everything is rushed


----------



## N120 (Jun 29, 2015)

Nah, first chapter of gaiden was great because nothing happened. it took a nose dive once shin showed up and has been in the gutter ever since.


----------



## Addy (Jun 29, 2015)

N120 said:


> Nah, first chapter of gaiden was great because nothing happened. it took a nose dive once shin showed up and has been in the gutter ever since.



first chapter:
1- sasuke is never home. 
2- salad never saw her father.
3- salad could be adopted.

how is that nothing? 

though, until chapter 7, i was interested. when i reached the end of that chapter, the repartition became annoying and when kishi moved beyond the repetition, he got rid of shin so fast, he didnt even give him a sob story. filler villain or not, shin raised too many questions


----------



## BlinkST (Jun 29, 2015)

Sharingan will solo.


----------



## Trojan (Jun 29, 2015)

and less than one month later they will probably announce another mini-series.


----------



## Addy (Jun 29, 2015)

shyakugaun said:


> We have to say goodbye again



[YOUTUBE]JSUIQgEVDM4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Majin Lu (Jun 29, 2015)

The only thing I need to understand is: how many tooth Shin Father had.


----------



## Addy (Jun 29, 2015)

Majin Lu said:


> The only thing I need to understand is: how many tooth Shin Father had.



he cloned his tooth in order to clone more shins 

wait, does that mean he has not tooth and talks like this? 

[YOUTUBE]VyanV4zm5-c[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Arisu (Jun 29, 2015)

Majin Lu said:


> The only thing I need to understand is: how many tooth Shin Father had.



Clones said they were cloning themselfs behind his back. They probably used their own teeth xD


----------



## Pocalypse (Jun 29, 2015)

izanagi x izanami said:


> chapter is probably 50-60 page long, there is no way kishi can write ending in 17 page



He wrote the ending for the main series in 20 pages, he doesn't need 50-60 pages here because there isn't a lot to tie in here. The ending is just gonna come down to who the real mother is of Salad.


----------



## MS81 (Jun 29, 2015)

Arisu said:


> Clones said they were cloning themselfs behind his back. They probably used their own teeth xD



Well the uchiha clan are back... But I want to know what konoha12 been up to other than team asuma and kakashi....


----------



## l0rdza0n (Jun 29, 2015)

it'll end again .. soon

this time, for good

[YOUTUBE]FWV0jpndYbY[/YOUTUBE]


"Carry onnnn..."


----------



## Arles Celes (Jun 29, 2015)

Hussain said:


> and less than one month later they will probably announce another mini-series.



Maybe this time Bolt himself will doubt who is his real mom 


Then it is revealed by the end that he is actually Naruto's AND Sasuke's kid.


NF explodes.


----------



## MS81 (Jun 29, 2015)

I feel like boruto is the genius,while sarada is the drop out that end up being Hokage.


----------



## sugarmaple (Jun 29, 2015)

From Baidu


----------



## Pocalypse (Jun 29, 2015)

Arles Celes said:


> Maybe this time Bolt himself will doubt who is his real mom
> 
> 
> Then it is revealed by the end that he is actually Naruto's AND Sasuke's kid.
> ...



HA

There's no way Kishi would do anything to put Hinata in a negative spotlight. All the blame will go to Naruto since a ninja endures and shit, in the trailer you've already seen Bolt getting mad at his dad


----------



## tari101190 (Jun 29, 2015)

Sarada isn't a dropout. She's clearly extremely skilled too.

They are both prodigies.


----------



## Black Mirror (Jun 29, 2015)

Arles Celes said:


> Maybe this time Bolt himself will doubt who is his real mom
> 
> 
> Then it is revealed by the end that he is actually Naruto's AND Sasuke's kid.
> ...



You mean Naruto doing Naruko and Boruto being the mad hyperincest child 

This would explain his resemblance to Naruto and his weird behaviour at least


----------



## Purple (Jun 29, 2015)

MS81 said:


> I feel like boruto is the genius,while sarada is the drop out that end up being Hokage.



Sarada doesn't give off the impression of being a drop out at all. It doesn't look like there will be dropouts in the new team 7, all three seems quite capable.

Back on topic, my prediction from the previous chapter stays the same:


_Sarada demands answers and Sasuke goes:

Fine: Mangyekou Sharingan  *flashbacks of Sarada's past*   
_

_Problem solved_


----------



## Haruka Katana (Jun 29, 2015)

sugarmaple said:


> From Baidu
> 
> *Spoiler*: __


Bad Translation on the two lines beside Sarada:

Unleashing a groundbreaking punch similar to Sakura's!
The truth behind Sarada's birth is!?


----------



## Addy (Jun 29, 2015)

Haruka Katana said:


> Bad Translation on the two lines beside Sarada:
> 
> Unleashing a groundbreaking punch similar to Sakura's!
> The truth behind Sarada's birth is!?



can you lie to me and tell me itachi is in it or some shit?


----------



## Haruka Katana (Jun 29, 2015)

Addy said:


> can you lie to me and tell me itachi is in it or some shit?


Itachi is in it if you look carefully


----------



## Arisu (Jun 29, 2015)

Haruka Katana said:


> Bad Translation on the two lines beside Sarada:
> 
> Unleashing a groundbreaking punch similar to Sakura's!
> The truth behind Sarada's birth is!?





Like how the answer for the second question is in the first sentence


----------



## Zef (Jun 29, 2015)

Arisu said:


> Like how the answer for the second question is in the first sentence



Exactly.

There's a reason why Sarada using Sakura's attack, and catchphrase was the cliffhanger for chapter 9.

Sarada inherited that chakra control.


----------



## Pocalypse (Jun 29, 2015)

If Evil doesn't appear, then Sakura is the mum. If she does appear, then Karin is the mum. 

That's how I see it, there'd be more drama if it leans towards Karin which prompts Evil to appear.


----------



## Addy (Jun 29, 2015)

Haruka Katana said:


> Itachi is in it if you look carefully



thanks 

better than nothing happening new happening in the chapter


----------



## Lovely (Jun 29, 2015)

Nope. Evil will confirm it either way. It's also naive to believe that Sakura being the mother won't cause drama, because it most certainly will.


----------



## Addy (Jun 29, 2015)

Lovely said:


> Nope. Evil will confirm it either way. It's also naive to believe that Sakura being the mother won't cause drama, because it most certainly will.



i think most of the threads will be SS fans if its confiremed to be za mother or not. most of the response i saw over the months has been "sakura is da mommy but i dont want it" so the only drama will be over the few who thibk karin is da mommy.

so no, i dont think it will cause much drama as people hope.


----------



## Black Mirror (Jun 29, 2015)

Sakura being the mother is boring. karin being the mother is epic


----------



## Pocalypse (Jun 29, 2015)

Lovely said:


> Nope. Evil will confirm it either way. It's also naive to believe that Sakura being the mother won't cause drama, because it most certainly will.



Nope, Sakura being the mother would be dull and would elicit reactions such as "as expected" where Karin would drive this whole place to hell and everyone would go "wtf, Kishi actually went through it"?


----------



## Lovely (Jun 29, 2015)

There's been arguments every week about the potential of Sakura being the mother, with a lot of members showing serious displeasure over the idea. Her being the biological mother would bring a loud response from those who dislike it. No "it's boring" will excuse the constant complaints in the threads for that 'reveal.'


----------



## Arles Celes (Jun 29, 2015)

The best option for Salad's mom is:


HINATA!!!   


Would Naruto the messiah forgive and forget being cuckold by his best bro and beloved wife? How would Bolt and Salad react to the fact that they are siblings? Would Sasuke change his PIMPIN' ways?

EPIC


----------



## Addy (Jun 29, 2015)

Lovely said:


> There's been arguments every week about the potential of Sakura being the mother, with a lot of members showing serious displeasure over the idea. Her being the biological mother would bring a loud response from those who dislike it. No "it's boring" will excuse the constant complaints in the threads for that 'reveal.'



we will see once the chapter is out.


----------



## Arisu (Jun 29, 2015)

Sakura being the mother is obvious. I'm excited that it says 'truth behind Sarada's birth'. God damn Kishi, give me those flashbacks of her birth! 
And she's also not a test tube baby


----------



## Hitotsudate (Jun 29, 2015)

I wonder where the hell Orochi , Suigetsu and Juugo were...


----------



## Zef (Jun 29, 2015)

mckagan said:


> I wonder where the hell Orochi , Suigetsu and Juugo were...



Sasuke left them behind. 


Just like he left them behind after the War.


----------



## Klue (Jun 29, 2015)

I'm glad Shin is gone. Worst Mangekyou user ever; no need to explain his powers.

Let's wrap this shit up SHANNARO.


----------



## Addy (Jun 29, 2015)

Klue said:


> I'm glad Shin is gone. Worst Mangekyou user ever; no need to explain his powers.
> 
> Let's wrap this shit up SHANNARO.



at least he owned a  rennie user using lolmagnat weapons while sasuke needed temoe rennigan to defeat him because normal renigan is shit


----------



## Corvida (Jun 29, 2015)

Arles Celes said:


> I wonder...did Kishi choose this "Karin is the mom" tease for the gaiden originally or said idea came when SK fans harassed his assistant?


 
,I think he fully went specifically  for the mama drama after the receptionist  IHAVE DOLLARS i  HAVE FRIENDS  incident  and the Yosegaki page disaster..


----------



## clover1987 (Jun 29, 2015)

Arles Celes said:


> The best option for Salad's mom is:
> 
> 
> HINATA!!!
> ...



Just to humor you, so that maybe Boruto is son of Sakura and Naruto and they exchange babies when they were born.


----------



## Klue (Jun 29, 2015)

Addy said:


> at least he owned a  rennie user using lolmagnat weapons while sasuke needed temoe rennigan to defeat him because normal renigan is shit



Sasuke chose to protect Sarada with his body, he didn't have to.


----------



## Arles Celes (Jun 29, 2015)

Corvida said:


> ,I think he fully went specifically  for the mama drama after the receptionist  IHAVE DOLLARS i  HAVE FRIENDS  incident  and the Yosegaki page disaster..



That could very well be the case...

Anyone knows the date of Kishi's interview when he stated that he wants to explore how DNA connects people -or something like that-?


----------



## Addy (Jun 29, 2015)

Klue said:


> Sasuke chose to protect Sarada with his body, he didn't have to.



he chose because all 6 paths are shit against dem mighty kunais..... didnt even ST himself with salads place  using his rennigan.... is it limited to once every 5 minutes again? 

threw his body like 12 year old sasuke in the wave arc


----------



## Zef (Jun 29, 2015)

Klue said:


> I'm glad Shin is gone. Worst Mangekyou user ever; no need to explain his powers.
> 
> Let's wrap this shit up SHANNARO.



Shin's Mangekyō was so shitty. 


Poor BlinkST.


----------



## Altair21 (Jun 29, 2015)

It became clear Sakura was the mother the moment it was revealed that this week would be the last chapter. Karin damn sure isn't showing up in this chapter.  

Why people even took that dna test at face value I've no idea. For one it was Suigetsu doing the test. Secondly, he wasn't even entirely sure the sample he used for it was Karin's. 

That in and of itself was a huge red flag, but people continued to be emphatic about Karin being the mother. 

I don't really care who's the mother, but it's pretty damn obvious it's Sakura at this point.



Klue said:


> Sasuke chose to protect Sarada with his body, he didn't have to.



Addy never was too bright.


----------



## MSface (Jun 29, 2015)

I really wanted karin to be the mother sucks for me


----------



## Majin Lu (Jun 29, 2015)

It's the last chapter, so if we are lucky, we will have spoilers today. 

About the chapter, maybe it starts with the Academy exam and Sarada remembers whar happened (Shin, mama's drama etc). So the chapter ends with a family pic of Sarada, Sakura and Sasuke and she saying she is going to be hokage because all village is her family too.


----------



## Corvida (Jun 29, 2015)

Addy said:


> he chose because all 6 paths are shit against dem mighty kunais..... didnt even ST himself with salads place  using his rennigan.... is it limited to once every 5 minutes again?
> 
> threw his body* like 12 year old sasuke in the wave arc *



That was the point, tempestuous Addy.


----------



## Black Mask (Jun 29, 2015)

*Well...*

With all due respect, Kishimoto doesn't care enough about SasuSaku or SasuKarin to please the former or troll the later.

If this was about shipping, he would never bother creating Sarada like Karin in the first place because the SK fandom is very small compared to the SS one.

The reason why he will probably stick with Karin being the mother is because Sarada needs both Senju and Uchiha genes to become super powerful in the sequel.

This series was never about romance and Kishimoto never cared about what shippers think, he made an entire movie dedicated to show that Hyuuga have mojo to make another kind of super eyes and he is now making this Gaiden for the sake of setting up more Rinnegans when Sarada comes of age.

Try not to think about this series with shipping googles because you'll just get burned for it.


----------



## sakuraboobs (Jun 29, 2015)

Haruka Katana said:


> Bad Translation on the two lines beside Sarada:
> 
> Unleashing a groundbreaking punch similar to Sakura's!
> The truth behind Sarada's birth is!?



Shitstorm incoming. Sakura's the mom obviously. 



Arles Celes said:


> I wonder...did Kishi choose this "Karin is the mom" tease for the gaiden originally or said idea came when SK fans harassed his assistant?



The latter for sure. 

The idea didn't only came from the harassment his assistant received on twitter ( side note: he even tweeted in English saying that Sarada had nothing to do with Karin) but also  from the from the harassment Kishi himself received in the thank you page and also from that hilarious wsj call that some crazy fan did to asking for Karin and saying she would pay 1000 dollars for 3 new endings.


----------



## Corvida (Jun 29, 2015)

Black Mask said:


> , he made an entire movie dedicated to show that Hyuuga have mojo to make another kind of super eyes



Holy fucking jesus christ


[





> and he is now making this Gaiden for the sake of setting up more Rinnegans when Sarada comes of age.



Demential.dogbreeding at its finest


----------



## Sakuchi (Jun 29, 2015)

Black Mask said:


> With all due respect, Kishimoto doesn't care enough about SasuSaku or SasuKarin to please the former or troll the later.
> 
> If this was about shipping, he would never bother creating Sarada like Karin in the first place because the SK fandom is very small compared to the SS one.
> 
> ...



Osef of your Senju and Uchiha genes, a child is made because of love not power... -_-'


----------



## Black Mask (Jun 29, 2015)

*Well...*



Corvida said:


> Holy fucking jesus christ
> 
> 
> [
> ...



Corvida, for the nth time, this is a Shonen focused on super powerful genetics not a Shoujo focused on housewives waiting forver for their deadbeat husband on a world saving trip.

If Sakura is the mother they will explain why and I'll just move on to something else, if she isn't then I'll just sit and wait for her Rinnegan to show up.

Can you please stop being so emotional and just analize the evidence in it's context?


----------



## Arles Celes (Jun 29, 2015)

Corvida said:


> [
> 
> Demential.dogbreeding at its finest



The Rinnegan requires Asura's and Indra's chakra now. It is no longer just Senju plus Uchiha.

So unless Salad inherits both Sasuke's Indra chakra and the Asura chakra that he potentially got from Hashi then no Rinnegans for her and no point in dogbreeding or whatever.

Basically if Kishi wants Salad may inherit a bit of everything that Sasuke got and she won't need any special mom to be crazy special herself.


----------



## Black Mask (Jun 29, 2015)

*Well...*



Sakuchi said:


> Osef of your Senju and Uchiha genes, a child is made because of love not power... -_-'



He showed that already by hammering that Sakura is a great adoptive mother, he layed the foundations for the family to exist without the need of blood.


----------



## Corvida (Jun 29, 2015)

Black Mask said:


> Corvida, for the nth time, this is a Shonen focused on super powerful genetics not a Shoujo focused on housewives waiting forver for their deadbeat husband on a world saving trip.



Black Mask, I?m very much afraid you completely missed the point of even The Last movie, not to mention the Gaiden, where the only ones  obssesed with superpowerful genetics are the villains.



> If Sakura is the mother they will explain why




I really hope so.



> and I'll just move on to something else, if she isn't then I'll just sit and wait for her Rinnegan to show up.
> 
> Can you please stop being so emotional and just analize the evidence in it's context?



Can you?





Arles Celes said:


> The Rinnegan requires Asura's and Indra's chakra now. It is no longer just Senju plus Uchiha.
> 
> So unless Salad inherits both Sasuke's Indra chakra and the Asura chakra that he potentially got from Hashi then no Rinnegans for her and no point in dogbreeding or whatever.



Tell that to Black mask-, please.Now, even por Nardo has dogbred in the Last..a movie specifially designed as al ub story


----------



## ch1p (Jun 29, 2015)

Corvida said:


> That was the point, tempestuous Addy.



I cant believe he didnt make the connection... then again, not many did in the fight against kaguya.



Black Mask said:


> With all due respect, Kishimoto doesn't care enough about SasuSaku or SasuKarin to please the former or troll the later.



Dont make judgements about what kishi cares or doesnt care, when you failed to understand every single of his themes in the original manga.


----------



## Pocalypse (Jun 29, 2015)

Black Mask said:


> With all due respect, Kishimoto doesn't care enough about SasuSaku or SasuKarin to please the former or troll the later.
> 
> If this was about shipping, he would never bother creating Sarada like Karin in the first place because the SK fandom is very small compared to the SS one.
> 
> ...



Rinnegan can only be obtained through Indra and Asura chakra. Uchiha and Senju doesn't give you the Rinnegan. 

How do people not know this after so many chapters?


----------



## Black Mask (Jun 29, 2015)

Corvida said:


> Black Mask, I?m very much afraid you completely missed the point of even The Last movie, not to mention the Gaiden, where the only ones  obssesed with superpowerful genetics are the villains.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Corvida, did you see me around after chapter 700 came out?

When the assistant said Sarada had nothing to do with Karin I accepted and moved on to other stuff.

I only came back because there was the possibility of Sarada being a hybrid with super powers.

The Last movie was about Naruto falling in love with Hinata over a scarf but the context was all around Hamura's power with Hinata somehow having inherited his chakra because of her pure blood and Toneri lusting after it or Hanabi's.

In any given case it set a precedent for Bolt and Himawari to develop some kind of super power due to their parents bloodlines.



Pocalypse said:


> Rinnegan can only be obtained through Indra and Asura chakra. Uchiha and Senju doesn't give you the Rinnegan.
> 
> How do people not know this after so many chapters?



I am aware of this fact but I think that Kishimoto will invent a workaround just as he invented Hamura and the Tenseigan near the end of the manga.


----------



## Zef (Jun 29, 2015)

Black Mask said:


> The reason why he will probably stick with Karin being the mother is because Sarada needs both Senju and Uchiha genes to become super powerful in the sequel.
> 
> This series was never about romance and Kishimoto never cared about what shippers think, he made an entire movie dedicated to show that Hyuuga have mojo to make another kind of super eyes and he is now making this Gaiden for the sake of setting up more Rinnegans when Sarada comes of age.


I really wish people would read the damn manga.Or at least stop commenting on shit they don't know about. 

Uchiha + Senju =/= Rinnegan
It was stated months back what the requirements for Rinnegan were.


Sarada isn't getting Rinnegan. If that's why you want Karin to be the mother you should just stop while your ahead because it's not happening. 

And no,  Kishi wouldn't make Karin the mother just to make Sarada strong. Have you been paying attention to the themes of this Gaiden? 






sasusakucannon said:


> The idea didn't only came from the harassment his assistant received on twitter ( side note: he even tweeted in English saying that Sarada had nothing to do with Karin) but also  from the from the harassment Kishi himself received in the thank you page and also from that hilarious wsj call that some crazy fan did to asking for Karin and saying she would pay 1000 dollars for 3 new endings.



 Surprised Kishi is coming to NY after all that.


----------



## ch1p (Jun 29, 2015)

Black Mask said:


> I am aware of this fact but I think that Kishimoto will invent a workaround just as he invented Hamura and the Tenseigan near the end of the manga.



-snip- It doesnt work that way you want it too. And f he can work around to fit your fanfiction, he can also work a way around even though Sakura is the mother.

The two instances of waking the Rinnegan were two Uchihas relying on SENJU cells mixing. It had nothing to do with uzumakis.

AND you need the Ashura \ Indra chakra. We all know Karins DNA and chakra is fodder because Sasuke was healing from her through DNA chakra and he woke nothing, only when Hashirama ashura cells \ chakra were mixed onto him did he wake anything. Tsunade didnt wake up anything either from Karin, and Nagato couldnt handle the Rinnegan even though he was an Uzumaki. Obito didnt wake the Rinnegan either even though he had ashura chakra, because he was missing indra.


----------



## Corvida (Jun 29, 2015)

Black Mask said:


> Corvida, did you see me around after chapter 700 came out?
> 
> When the assistant said Sarada had nothing to do with Karin I accepted and moved on to other stuff.
> 
> I only came back because *there was the possibility of Sarada being a hybrid with super powers.*



Of course you did, dear Shin, of course you did.Do you even listen to what you?re been told ?

And werent you a narsakian too?



> The Last movie *was about Naruto falling in love with Hinata *



And that?s all we need to know, not a last minute dogbreeding planification


----------



## Trojan (Jun 29, 2015)

ch1p said:


> It doesnt work that way you want it too. And f he can work around to fit your fanfiction, he can also work a way around even though Sakura is the mother.
> *
> The three instances of waking the Rinnegan were three Uchihas relying on SENJU cells mixing. It had nothing to do with uzumakis.
> *
> AND you need the Ashura \ Indra chakra. We all know Karins DNA and chakra is fodder because Sasuke was healing from her through DNA chakra and hebwoke nothing. Tsunade didnt wake up anything either from Karin, and Nagato couldnt handle the Rinnegan even though he was an Uzumaki.



Narudo had Asura's chakra, and he gave his chakra to Sasuke. 

- Nagato did handle both Rinnegan. Obito is the one who couldn't handle the Rinnegan. 

--------------------

On the bright said we are finally going to be done with this crap
If Sakura is the mother "meh, as expected" 
If Karin is the mother " the lulz begin :"

I guess one of those is going to be my reaction. 

It's good when you don't care either way.


----------



## Altair21 (Jun 29, 2015)

Kishi is not going to make Karin the mother in order to make Sarada "strong."  If he is going to make her the true mother then it would be to show that you don't need to be related by blood to be mother and daughter.


----------



## Pocalypse (Jun 29, 2015)

ch1p said:


> and Nagato couldnt handle the Rinnegan even though he was an Uzumaki. .



Actually, he could handle the Rinnegan, Madara chose him specifically because Negato was the only one apart from Madara himself that could summon the Gedo Mazo. This was due to his Senju lineage.


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Jun 29, 2015)

Finally on the last chapter, and the garden hasn't added anything of worth to the series.


----------



## tari101190 (Jun 29, 2015)

People should think of it as a one-shot volume, not a mini-series.

If we get another, it will also be very self contained, and about 1 specific thing. Not really expected to continue the series.


----------



## greatestchange (Jun 29, 2015)

They defeat the shins, the mommy question is revealed (although i personally think that Kishi should leave it unanswered for the troll of the century ), Sasuke pokes Salald's forehead and leaves *coughfor10moreyearscough*, the academy graduation, and a panel of Boruto shitting on his father's legacy. Then a small teaser to the fodder villains in the movie.


----------



## Addy (Jun 29, 2015)

Corvida said:


> That was the point, tempestuous Addy.



i already know that percale crap but i dont give a darn  to me, it was also because his rennigan was shit alone against MS fodder 

yeah, it was fucking retcon and shit for the sake of lol pearlels buuuuuuuuuut doesnt change the fact sasuke and naruto got rapped by a goddamn fodder and he needed the tomoe rennigan to worth a shit which is by far the only positive memory i have of this gaiden that shall remain pure


----------



## SharinganGirl (Jun 29, 2015)

Don't know why people are claiming this is the last chapter. Two western anime websites don't confirm shit. WSJ has not confirmed an ENDING for this yet, and it's official website does not say a word about this being the last chapter.


----------



## sayuriuchiha92 (Jun 29, 2015)

Hellou,

I wanted to ask you - on the preview page it's said that the last chapter would be on the 6.July.

So will there be a chapter this week???


----------



## afrosheen6565 (Jun 29, 2015)

SharinganGirl said:


> Don't know why people are claiming this is the last chapter. Two western anime websites don't confirm shit. WSJ has not confirmed an ENDING for this yet, and it's official website does not say a word about this being the last chapter.



I think the title of the chapter is end. Plus story is all told already. Villain defeated. Its over man. "and not soon enough it was"  *yoda voice*


----------



## Addy (Jun 29, 2015)

sayuriuchiha92 said:


> Hellou,
> 
> I wanted to ask you - on the preview page it's said that the last chapter would be on the 6.July.
> 
> So will there be a chapter this week???



6th of jully is the official date. however, we will get it on the 2nd this week 



SharinganGirl said:


> Don't know why people are claiming this is the last chapter. Two western anime websites don't confirm shit. WSJ has not confirmed an ENDING for this yet, and it's official website does not say a word about this being the last chapter.



it is mentioned on a page and it was translated but i dont have it right now.


----------



## sayuriuchiha92 (Jun 29, 2015)

Addy said:


> 6th of jully is the official date. however, we will get it on the 2nd this week




You just made my day


----------



## Zef (Jun 29, 2015)

Corvida said:


> But wasnt it confirmed two chapters ago?



Why are people who said it was "confirmed" in chapter 7 expecting the "truth" in chapter 10?:ho


----------



## Arles Celes (Jun 29, 2015)

Klue said:


> Discussion will continue until we hear something from Sakura or Sasuke.



Basically. 

Or Karin herself who knows damn well whether she was pregnant or not.

Coincidentally Kishi kept all 3 main sources of information either incapacitated/captured (Sakura), oblivious (Sasuke) or far away (Karin). How...convenient?

It would be kinda anticlimatic if the last chapter just confirmed what was being hinted from chapter 1 of this gaiden. What kid of mystery gives the answer right from the very start? 

On the other hand if Salad is Sakura's daughter then why so much mystery and some people like Shizune unwilling to give her any answers? Granted it could be to keep Sasuke's mission and maybe even unsavory past hidden from her but...

And then we have the theme of this gaiden how bonds of love are stronger than bonds of blood. But if Salad is Sakura's daughter then how prove that point? Unless of course it all came down to Salad learning the lesson and then being told a pleasant truth after it does not matter all that much to her anymore as she had grown past caring only about blood connection.

Finally, there is the issue of the manga being very critical of the prospect of cheating so would Kishi be willing to make Sasuke into a scumbag as Sui and Naruto did put it? It is one thing to be a deadbeat for theh sake of the world with the approval of both the world leader and his own wife but this...

It has to be some kind of trick like Kishi wants to push some really OOC stuff and pointless red herrings. Like with Itachi being willing to Tsukuyomi Sasuke for no reason and telling him about growing stronger in hatred despite him actually being a pacifist who wants Sasuke to be a hero. Or Obito being REALLY hardcore at playing Madara and hardly reacting to Kakashi or alluding to a broken heart or shit. Or even with Deidara hating the sharinagan suddenly when he had shown no such signs when Kakashi attacked him with Kamui.

And damn...I guess Salad did defeat all those Shin clones when Naruto in BSM/RSM had trouble with hitting just one. Otherwise how can we get answers in one chapter when the fight is still going on?

*shrug*


----------



## Trojan (Jun 29, 2015)

I am pleased with the Gaiden because of several points. However, I can't deny it's boring tho. 

If only I could go back on time!


----------



## sakuraboobs (Jun 29, 2015)

I really enjoy the mini series, it's a pity that's ending soon.


----------



## Purple (Jun 29, 2015)

Hell I enjoyed it but I'd be damn pissed if we don't get answers in the last chapter.

can't wait for Thursday


----------



## tari101190 (Jun 29, 2015)

Sasuke better explain Karin meddled with his dna or whatever.


----------



## Indra (Jun 29, 2015)

I think this Gaiden could have benefited the movie by bounds but it failed all expectations.

At first we thought this would be about the new generation, that's what it advertised. Naruto, Sarada, and Boruto. Hell, Boruto was being advertised by himself alongside a young Naruto, and Minato for this Gaiden too. A bunch of false advertisement passing the Last's Sasuke bit. What makes it worse is that a few days ago OrganicDinosaur translated the WSJ and they called it "Naruto and Boruto's story"  

Give me a break. 3 panels.

Anyway, I think the story overall was wasted character development and potential. Kishimoto tried to force drama that wasn't needed to make Sarada interesting and go through different stages of grief, and for her to learn a lesson through Naruto. Personally I would of enjoyed seeing Sarada train with Sakura instead of having this "who is my mom" type deal. What's worse is that Sasuke's past will get pushed aside for that very moment, and Sarada will just accept her father despite the fact he almost tried to kill her an hour or two prior because he forgot what she looked like. Nor the fact that Sasuke stays in contact with the Hokage, but doesn't drop by his own home. We know by now that his dimensional jutsu doesn't take years to respawn. What makes the whole situation EVEN WORSE is that Sasuke, not only fails to find the enemies, they go attack Naruto and take him instead. So basically his whole mission with Kaguya was wasted effort.

Speaking of his mission, is that even important anymore to the story in the Gaiden? That's a problem. This whole Gaiden fails to setup a nice prologue for the villains, nor the movie. Instead we have to question a female character's mother who isn't important to the movie plot.

Hell, is Sarada even important to the movie at all aside from being Boruto's teammate? Judging from the movie spoilers, it's mostly Boruto, his family, and Naruto/Sasuke. Kishimoto even has the boy go save his father alongside Kages, and a Demi-God (Sasuke) to go find Naruto. A 12 year old brat in a battle-zone with people who Kaguya feared 

The story was lopsided, uninteresting, and what kept people on it was the fact that it was NARUTO. Aside from the crappy relationships, and easy trolling from Kishimoto, I can't say that I enjoyed the Gaiden. In fact, I don't want another one unless the next main character gets proper development as a ninja. 

When I found out she had Sakura's fighting style I lost some hope. A medical nin too? Jesus. 

Well I'll give it a 2/10, if Kishimoto decides to give the new generation (including Lee Jr) panels of their own to introduce them into the movie, I'll give it a 3/10 just for the new generation. I've had enough of Sarada/Chou Chou, though I'm still a big fan of her's.

I told people right away that Sarada will be uninteresting and boring if she doesn't have a goal after the Gaiden, when she announced that she will become the Hokage it set her right nicely in the future. Hopefully Kishimoto doesn't ruin that with her becoming a plot device for Bolto


----------



## tari101190 (Jun 29, 2015)

How does Sasuke justify being gone for 10 years on one 'mission'?????????


----------



## Indra (Jun 29, 2015)

tari101190 said:


> How does Sasuke justify being gone for 10 years on one 'mission'?????????


He was looking for someone who attacks Naruto


----------



## Black Mirror (Jun 29, 2015)

tari101190 said:


> How does Sasuke justify being gone for 10 years on one 'mission'?????????



It's none of your business


----------



## Trojan (Jun 29, 2015)

tari101190 said:


> How does Sasuke justify being gone for 10 years on one 'mission'?????????



he smiled at Salad in the last chapter, isn't that enough?  
Also, it's for the "greater" good.


----------



## Arles Celes (Jun 29, 2015)

lndra said:


> I think this Gaiden could have benefited the movie by bounds but it failed all expectations.
> 
> At first we thought this would be about the new generation, that's what it advertised. Naruto, Sarada, and Boruto. Hell, Boruto was being advertised by himself alongside a young Naruto, and Minato for this Gaiden too. A bunch of false advertisement passing the Last's Sasuke bit. What makes it worse is that a few days ago OrganicDinosaur translated the WSJ and they called it "Naruto and Boruto's story"
> 
> ...



Well, Salad is a clone of both Sakura(super strength) and Sasuke (sharingan) while Bolt a clone of Naruto (rasengan and clones) and Sasuke (raiton). 

Sasuke and Madara though in a way became clones of Itachi-the original Susanoo user 

Kishi run out of ideas for new jutsus. Plain and simple.

And yeah, it will be fun how a genin Bolt can do anything to Momoshiki or Kinshiki. Even if he smacks them with Chidori or a raiton rasengan how can it make a difference especially since those two got Rinnegan and supposedly can use Preta?

Maybe the PIS in the movie will greatly exceed what happened to Naruto and Sasuke against Shin.

LOL


----------



## tari101190 (Jun 29, 2015)

Where have you been?

Where is the detailed mission report?

10 years doing what?

No clones?

No teleporting?

Did you leave cos Sakura was pregnant?

Why does Sarada share dnas with Karin?


----------



## Indra (Jun 29, 2015)

Arles Celes said:


> Well, Salad is a clone of both Sakura(super strength) and Sasuke (sharingan) while Bolt a clone of Naruto (rasengan and clones) and Sasuke (raiton).
> 
> Sasuke and Madara though in a way became clones of Itachi-the original Susanoo user
> 
> ...


She's basically Sakura with common sense, family problems, and the Sharingan. I don't really see anything of Sasuke in her fighting style or ability, the Sharingan is universal for the Uchiha. Plus, will she just stay a 1T forever? Whose going to upgrade her Sharingan when her problems are being thrown out the window 

Yeah Bolto landing a hit on Rinnegan users will be some of the most epic shit ever. Logic no comprende.


----------



## Arles Celes (Jun 29, 2015)

lndra said:


> She's basically Sakura with common sense, family problems, and the Sharingan. I don't really see anything of Sasuke in her fighting style or ability, the Sharingan is universal for the Uchiha. Plus, will she just stay a 1T forever? Whose going to upgrade her Sharingan when her problems are being thrown out the window
> 
> Yeah Bolto landing a hit on Rinnegan users will be some of the most epic shit ever. Logic no comprende.



Kishi made many characters to be generational clones. Like how there was Jiraiya first, then Obito and then Naruto. All of them extremely similar in terms of personality and goals though with Obito there was a twist.

Likewise with Salad unlike her mom she isn't interested in romance and got a different goal from her parents but her clothes and now super strength (likely she will be a medic nin too) resemble Sakura.

Bolt himself acts like Naruto and tries to make others notice him. He got the same looks as his dad, uses clones in battle and will use Raiton rasengans instead of wind based ones. Hopefully he won't decided to become hokage after fully understanding his father's feelings...

As to how Bolt and Salad will get upgrades to put them at the level of their parents? *shrug* Salad might still experience pain and loss which are inevitable in the ninja job so a MS isn't all that unlikely. With Hashi's DNA(which they used for Naruto's artificial arm) they can also prevent her from going blind if we assuming it was that what kept Obto from losing his sight. Bolt might get better SM mastery than his dad and be able to gather crazy amounts of nature energy right away. Unfortunately genius alone isn't enough as Kishi believes that greater power comes either through more/special chakra (like Juubi's or Six Path chakra from RS) or via special eyes. If it was otherwise then Minato wouldn't need Kurama's chakra to stay in the game during the war and Hiruzen wouldn't be trolled so hard.

 A shame that Kishi discarded skill for greater levels of special chakra.


----------



## Indra (Jun 29, 2015)

Arles Celes said:


> Kishi made many characters to be generational clones. Like how there was Jiraiya first, then Obito and then Naruto. All of them extremely similar in terms of personality and goals though with Obito there was a twist.
> 
> Likewise with Salad unlike her mom she isn't interested in romance and got a different goal from her parents but her clothes and now super strength (likely she will be a medic nin too) resemble Sakura.
> 
> ...


Bolded - You mean his father? After his character development in the movie, I wonder how he'll turn out.

We've already seen Rikudou Sennin powers in Naruto/Sasuke, we don't need to see it again. A 3T Sarada and what-ever Bolto will have are far more interesting to see in battle than God powers imo. He better keep them scaled. But I doubt this series is continuing, the "secret" is probably something stupid. He wouldn't tell us info about another new series or movie before the movie even comes out.

They did the same for the Last and it turned out to be some musical


----------



## Trojan (Jun 29, 2015)

I just hope they don't get Susanoo and TBBs. That shit made my eyes bleed of how fucking boring and repetitive they were. 

I want to say no sharingan either, because that horse' shit is way overused card already, but I guess that's impossible, so at least perhaps no more Rinnegans! 

*Assuming there will be more than the movie.


----------



## Klue (Jun 29, 2015)

Hussain said:


> I just hope they don't get Susanoo and TBBs. That shit made my eyes bleed of how fucking boring and repetitive they were.
> 
> I want to say no sharingan either, because that horse' shit is way overused card already, but I guess that's impossible, so at least perhaps not more Rinnegans!
> 
> *Assuming there will be more than the movie.



Rinnegan is for world destroying only.


----------



## Trojan (Jun 29, 2015)

Klue said:


> Rinnegan is for world destroying only.



Rinnegan stopped being cool after Nagato. 

it was hyped greately at first. However, the none stop defeats take from it if anything.


----------



## N120 (Jun 29, 2015)

Pain will always be the best rinnegan user ever. He should've been FV, he was a boss.


----------



## Addy (Jun 29, 2015)

Klue said:


> Rinnegan is for world destroying only.


and ignoring your own child


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jun 29, 2015)

tari101190 said:


> Sasuke better explain Karin meddled with his dna or whatever.



And the lack of an actual picture of him with Sakura (besides the known Team 7 one) and Sarada. Or why Sakura had all these years a Taka one hiden in their house posing as if it actually was of them.


----------



## Indra (Jun 29, 2015)

Addy said:


> and ignoring your own child


Damn


----------



## Pocalypse (Jun 29, 2015)

tari101190 said:


> How does Sasuke justify being gone for 10 years on one 'mission'?????????



I don't see any reasonable explanation for this considering this guy has a phone, can dimension hop, and can travel across the world on his Susano'o airline but can't come to Konoha to check up on his kid.


----------



## Trojan (Jun 29, 2015)

Pocalypse said:


> I don't see any reasonable explanation for this considering this guy has a phone, can dimension hop, and can travel across the world on his Susano'o airline but can't come to Konoha to check up on his kid.



no electricity. also, no signal on the other  dimension. Stop being a hater.


----------



## Pocalypse (Jun 29, 2015)

Hussain said:


> no electricity. also, no signal on the other  dimension. Stop being a hater.



> Best Raiton user, no electricity
> He can hop out of dimensions


----------



## izanagi x izanami (Jun 29, 2015)

Pocalypse said:


> > Best Raiton user, no electricity
> > He can hop out of dimensions



needs huge amount of chakra, he probably can't go in and out as he wish


----------



## izanagi x izanami (Jun 29, 2015)

Trillian said:


> Impossible, the preview says that we wil know the truth about Sarada's birth.



if sakura is mother then , kishi needs to explain registration and dna test

if karin is mother then kishi needs to explain why karin not raising sarada,why sasuke cheated sakura,why sasuke and sakura married, 

not matter what,it seems impossible to explain in half chapter


----------



## Indra (Jun 29, 2015)

Sasuke breaking the condom on accident no jutsu :


----------



## Sakuchi (Jun 29, 2015)

Black Mask said:


> He showed that already by hammering that Sakura is a great adoptive mother, he layed the foundations for the family to exist without the need of blood.



Already what you say is off topic with what I say.
Minato gave Naruto to Kushina because of love and not because he's going to have his mother Uzumaki genes.
And nothing confirm that Karin is really sarada's mother the DNA was too much blurred and Suigetsu is even not sure to who belong the DNA he tested with Sarada's.


----------



## Pocalypse (Jun 29, 2015)

izanagi x izanami said:


> needs huge amount of chakra, he probably can't go in and out as he wish



He can go out, take a break till he gets his powers back, then visit Konoha, then go dimension hopping again. Unless you think he just recovered his eyes after 12 years which would be dumb...these years is quiet a long time.


----------



## Addy (Jun 29, 2015)

izanagi x izanami said:


> if sakura is mother then , kishi needs to explain registration and dna test
> 
> if karin is mother then kishi needs to explain why karin not raising sarada,why sasuke cheated sakura,why sasuke and sakura married,
> 
> not matter what,it seems impossible to explain in half chapter



you underestimate kishi's prowess 

remember, this is the same guy who explained kaguya's entire backstory as "i guess she went crazy after she ate the fruit".


----------



## tari101190 (Jun 29, 2015)

I think Sasuke knows what Karin did to him. But I'm not sure if he told Sakura yet.


----------



## izanagi x izanami (Jun 29, 2015)

^maybe it has something to do with dna sample


----------



## N120 (Jun 29, 2015)

Why was Sasuke so concerned about karin? I never got that.


----------



## tari101190 (Jun 29, 2015)

She had useful abilities which would help him pursue Itachi.


----------



## izanagi x izanami (Jun 29, 2015)

N120 said:


> Why was Sasuke so concerned about karin? I never got that.



mostly for sensing....and plus healing


----------



## Trillian (Jun 29, 2015)

Sasuke saved Karin from a bear in the Chunnen Exam.
I remenber, at the time, they spoke about it be the thing that Suigetsu talk about.


----------



## tari101190 (Jun 29, 2015)

Trillian said:


> Sasuke saved Karin from a bear in the Chunnen Exam.
> I remenber, at the time, they spoke about it be the thing that Suigetsu talk about.


No you're confused.

RSM

Karin remembers the bear thing when Sasuke stabbed her.

Completely unrelated to the Suigetsu incident where he explicitly says she did something to Sasuke.

You're talking about a time Sasuke saved her from a bear. Why would that be secretive and embarrassing? And absolutely nothing in the flashback indicates she did anything to him. They had only just met for the first time there.

She became obsessed with him after that and so probably altered his dna.


----------



## Trillian (Jun 29, 2015)

tari101190 said:


> No you're confused.
> 
> while
> 
> ...



Ah, ok.

Well, I do not think she done something important like alterate his DNA. 
Kishimoto never talked about this or wrote in mang?. So, I presume, that it's a comic scene. Like she messed up with his underwears.


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Jun 29, 2015)

DNA tells us Karin, but there has to be a reason Kishi chose to show us Sarada doing a Sakura/Tsunade style punch.
Either way, we learn this week.


----------



## Black Mask (Jun 29, 2015)

*Well...*



Munboy Dracule O'Brian said:


> DNA tells us Karin, but there has to be a reason Kishi chose to show us Sarada doing a Sakura/Tsunade style punch.
> Either way, we learn this week.



Because bonds are more important than blood which is why Tsunade taught Sakura, a non-senju, how to perform her techniques and Sakura in turn trained Sarada.

Using what she learned from her mother is far more meaningful than randomly bursting her KKG which we still don't know if she inherited or not.

Naruto didn't got the chains so far but Sarada is still a mistery.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Jun 29, 2015)

Black Mask said:


> Because bonds are more important than blood which is why Tsunade taught Sakura, a non-senju, how to perform her techniques and Sakura in turn trained Sarada.
> 
> Using what she learned from her mother is far more meaningful than randomly bursting her KKG which we still don't know if she inherited or not.
> 
> Naruto didn't got the chains so far but Sarada is still a mistery.


You do know that chakra control is inherited, right? Only very few people have the level of chakra control to do what Sarada did, the only people are Tsunade and Sakura. Karin can't do it. Ino can't do it. Shi can't do it. Shizune can't do it.



Munboy Dracule O'Brian said:


> DNA tells us Karin, but there has to be a reason Kishi chose to show us Sarada doing a Sakura/Tsunade style punch.
> Either way, we learn this week.


Um...what if the DNA used wasn't Karin's? Why are you ignoring that key detail?


----------



## Indra (Jun 29, 2015)

Chakra control is inherited now?


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Jun 29, 2015)

lndra said:


> Chakra control is inherited now?


Yep. Only very few people have that level of chakra control. Does Karin have the ability to do what Sakura does, yes or no Indra?


----------



## Black Mask (Jun 29, 2015)

*Well...*



lndra said:


> Chakra control is inherited now?



Naruto learned advanced chakra control in order to become a Sage and Tsunade is at least a quarter Uzumaki and a quarter Senju but none of them are related to Sakura.

Mebuki and Hizashi Haruno are joke Shinobi who failed the Chunin test but their daughter went from a useless load to a decent badass thanks to years of hard training.

Now it's all about DNA and people chastisize me for eugenics.


----------



## N120 (Jun 29, 2015)

chakra control. control. That's a skill.


----------



## PostNoJutsu (Jun 29, 2015)

Chakra control, just like the propensity to use the word "SHANAROO" is clearly genetic.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Jun 29, 2015)

Black Mask said:


> Naruto learned advanced chakra control in order to become a Sage and Tsunade is at least a quarter Uzumaki and a quarter Senju but none of them are related to Sakura.
> 
> Mebuki and Hizashi Haruno are joke Shinobi who failed the Chunin test but their daughter went from a useless load to a decent badass thanks to years of hard training.
> 
> Now it's all about DNA and people chastisize me for eugenics.


Sakura has had excellent chakra control _since she was 12_. Its something she had an affinity in and only very few people have such high levels of control. Tsunade is the only other person who had that level of control, which is why Sakura was the perfect apprentice for her. Sarada has the same level of chakra control as Sakura did, which points to her inheriting it from her mother.

Karin sucks at chakra control-she isn't even a true medical ninja.


----------



## Platypus (Jun 29, 2015)

Sensors suck at chakra control these days?

Chakra control is more than just smashy-smashy and healing you know.

Also lolled at the "very few" part. Most major characters have high levels of chakra control. Anyone who uses advanced genjutsu for example (Sakura was originally meant to be a genjutsu-type mind you), not to mention Naruto himself. Your very ava is an example of Naruto demonstrating his high level chakra control.



PostNoJutsu said:


> Chakra control, just like the propensity to use the word "SHANAROO" is clearly genetic.



"-dattebane" "-dattebayo"


----------



## Bellville (Jun 29, 2015)

Platypus said:


> Sensors suck at chakra control these days?
> 
> Chakra control is more than just smashy-smashy and healing you know.
> 
> Also lolled at the "very few" part. Most major characters have high levels of chakra control. Anyone who uses advanced genjutsu for example, not to mention Naruto himself.


Wonder where people are getting all these absolute statements from about chakra control and how it is not honed, only inherited? Were statements about this kind of thing ever made about Karin or chakra control whatsoever in story or databooks?



> "-dattebane" "-dattebayo"


"dattebasa" although naruto did raise bolt this time

derpy as it is, either it's ridiculous coincidence Naruto and his mom had that tic or verbal tics are genetic.

For that, I guess I understand why some people act like Karin's actual pair of glasses got passed down to Salad instead of something that makes sense, like eyesight.


----------



## Platypus (Jun 29, 2015)

Bellville said:


> Wonder where people are getting all these absolute statements from about chakra control and how it is not honed, only inherited? Were statements about this kind of thing ever made about Karin or chakra control whatsoever in story or databooks?
> 
> 
> "dattebasa" although naruto did raise bolt this time
> ...



It's because Sakura specifically was praised for her chakra control a couple of times throughout the manga, I guess. But it's pretty obvious other characters besides Tsunade, Sakura and now Sarada have the same high- if not higher-tier chakra control.

As for the verbal tic and the glasses, I think it's just Kishi doing whatever he wants and not caring much about it besides the usual parallulz stuff. No point in using the "It's (not) inherited!" as an argument. Sarada's eye condition could be either inherited or not, both exist in real life. Time will tell.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Jun 29, 2015)

Platypus said:


> Sensors suck at chakra control these days?
> 
> Chakra control is more than just smashy-smashy and healing you know.
> 
> Also lolled at the "very few" part. Most major characters have high levels of chakra control. Anyone who uses advanced genjutsu for example (Sakura was originally meant to be a genjutsu-type mind you), not to mention Naruto himself. Your very ava is an example of Naruto demonstrating his high level chakra control.


To do the Chakra Enhanced Strength, you have to have extremely high chakra control. Shizune, Tsunade's first student, was incapable of it.


----------



## Indra (Jun 29, 2015)

Black Mask said:


> Naruto learned advanced chakra control in order to become a Sage and Tsunade is at least a quarter Uzumaki and a quarter Senju but none of them are related to Sakura.
> 
> Mebuki and Hizashi Haruno are joke Shinobi who failed the Chunin test but their daughter went from a useless load to a decent badass thanks to years of hard training.
> 
> Now it's all about DNA and people chastisize me for eugenics.





SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> Yep. Only very few people have that level of chakra control. Does Karin have the ability to do what Sakura does, yes or no Indra?


Has she tried? 

Dunno about this convo guys, chakra control isn't passed down. It's something you can improve on yourself. Naruto definitely mastering rasen shuriken is the biggest example, and he was a useless dropout compared to both Minato and Kushina.


Not to mention Sasuke/Itachi >>>> Fugaku by bounds

Not even chakra pools are passed down, they are different to each person. I mean look at Boruto, his limit of the shadow clones is 2 so far. That's pretty pathetic compared to Naruto, no?


----------



## Platypus (Jun 29, 2015)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> To do the Chakra Enhanced Strength, you have to have extremely high chakra control. Shizune, Tsunade's first student, was incapable of it.



Yes, Sakura's control is above Shizune's. Your point?


----------



## Indra (Jun 29, 2015)

Shizune not doing CES is a bull example. It just means she was incapable as a shinobi, nothing more .

It's not like she was some prodigy/genius at chakra control/medical ninjutsu who failed to do so.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Jun 29, 2015)

Platypus said:


> Yes, Sakura's control is above Shizune's. Your point?


Sarada is the only other person who can do it, that's my point.


----------



## Platypus (Jun 29, 2015)

You mean Naruto can't enhance his strength? Or any other person with decent enough chakra control and training for that matter?

How about: Sarada knows how to use Chakra Enhanced Strength because Sakura thought her well -- like Tsunade trained Sakura -- , instead of some genetic shenanigans? Even when Sakura's the bio mom (which is prolly going to happen given the little amount of time left) I won't buy this whole "chakra control is inherited" theory, unless next chapter explicitly states that it _is_ indeed inherited. Like people have said before, some people have the talent, others reach high levels via training etc. etc. it's all over the place.


----------



## Black Mask (Jun 29, 2015)

*Well...*



SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> To do the Chakra Enhanced Strength, you have to have extremely high chakra control. Shizune, Tsunade's first student, was incapable of it.



Are Shizune and her clan related to Karin?

Are every other person in the world besides Tsunade and Sakura incapable of learning enhanced chakra strenght?

Let's recap what the Senju/Uzumaki lineage is associated with:

-Fuinjutsu
-Senjutsu
-Sensorial skills
-Immense chakra reserves and life force.

The first three require elevated degrees of chakra control and the fourth guarantees that without it they would be unable to be effective in battle due to how jutsu works.

Naruto and Tsunade achieved Senjutsu and the Byakugou thanks to intensive training in chakra control while Karin had the ability to completely supress her chakra or mold it into chains strong enough to contain a Bijuu. Also, let's not forget Tobirama who blew up a wall by touching it.

You think that Sarada, having the intelligence of Sasuke coupled with the immense reserves of strong chakra from both her lineages wouldn't be able to learn enhanced strenght after training with Sakura her entire childhood?

And while on that, do you realize Sarada has enough chakra to perform feats Sakura could only achieve at 16 and Sasuke at her age couldn't even come close to?

Sarada has more potential than Sasuke and that most likely doesn't come from the lineage of a simple civilian like Sakura.


----------



## Bellville (Jun 29, 2015)

Platypus said:


> It's because Sakura specifically was praised for her chakra control a couple of times throughout the manga, I guess. But it's pretty obvious other characters besides Tsunade, Sakura and now Sarada have the same high- if not higher-tier chakra control.


Yeah....

So I think we can safely say she had a natural affinity for chakra control, as she did for genjutsu as well although that went nowhere, but she still had to go through grueling training to get super good at it. There was a training arc specifically pointing out, very early in the manga, that Sakura had a WAY easier time honing her chakra control while the boys of Team 7 had to work their asses off to get to Sakura's level at that time. Salad may be equally as gifted as Sakura was but this is not really a unique genetic trait.

Do the people arguing against Karin here have specific knowledge of what she is and is not capable of or naturally inclined to do? Or is this mostly an argument being pulled out of thin air?



> As for the verbal tick and the glasses, I think it's just Kishi doing whatever he wants and not caring much about it besides the usual parallulz stuff. No point in using the "It's (not) inherited!" as an argument. Sarada's eye condition could be either inherited or not, both exist in real life. Time will tell.


Nothing can be said either way about it since Kishi has gone any which way with these kinds of traits and will continue to do so. Kishi will have proved once again he talks out his ass if there is no reason for Salad wearing glasses though, since allegedly we're gonna find out the reason behind them.


----------



## ch1p (Jun 29, 2015)

Tsunade and Sakura were the only ones said to have achieved the pinnacle of chakra control. The word pinnacle is only attributed to those two. This is because that kind of thing is not only the result of training, but also inherent to them as a person.

If it was just about training, Shizune would be able to do it but she cant. Nobody else was said to have perfect chakra control outside of Tsunade and Sakura. Its something only those two have. A character can train it but theyll never reach their level because Shizune would have made it and others would have been mentioned, but none did. Good chakra control isnt perfect chakra control. Like hair colour, this could be passed down to a child.

If it wasnt that they carried as a person, then Sakura wouldnt have been able to walk up a tree by herself first time she tried, which kakashi considered a feat itself since feet were the most difficult to gather and control chakra at. She was a weakling with no talents and had academyblevel training which everyone else. That type of exercise was also new for her, so her acing it is indicative that its inherent to her as a person.

Sakura was predisposed to perfect chakra control and she mastered it by training. Much like Sasuke was predisposed to Sharingan and yet he still had to train it.

Tsunade and Sakura arent related, but Sakura and Sarada are. Its clear that precise chakra control is inherited from Sakura like Sharingan was from Sasuke. Like Shin  and Sarada arent related even though they have Sharingan, but Sasuke is. Sarada is said to be SS child  54137th times.

Its not that hard.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Jun 29, 2015)

Black Mask said:


> Are Shizune and her clan related to Karin?


Can _Karin_ do Chakra Enhanced Strength? No, she can't.


> Are every other person in the world besides Tsunade and Sakura incapable of learning enhanced chakra strength?


Given how many medics have trained under Tsunade, and being a medic requires good to high chakra control, but failed to learn chakra enhanced strength, and only Sakura has performed it...it requires PERFECT chakra control. Not good, not high, just perfect. Only Tsunade and Sakura have achieved it.


> Let's recap what the Senju/Uzumaki lineage is associated with:
> 
> -Fuinjutsu
> -Senjutsu
> ...


...only *two* of those are associated with the Uzumaki Clan. Senjutsu isn't associated with either clan, hell only two Senju and Uzumaki members have achieved Sage Mode. Sensory skills are also associated with dozens of clans, doesn't mean its special for the Senju and the Uzumaki.


> The first three require elevated degrees of chakra control and the fourth guarantees that without it they would be unable to be effective in battle due to how jutsu works.


Fuinjutsu doesn't require high chakra control, Senjutsu isn't a trait of either clan, and sensory skill isn't a trait of either clan. So your main argument falls flat. 


> Naruto and Tsunade achieved Senjutsu and the Byakugou thanks to intensive training in chakra control while Karin had the ability to completely supress her chakra or mold it into chains strong enough to contain a Bijuu. Also, let's not forget Tobirama who blew up a wall by touching it.


Sakura achieved Byakugo and she's not part of either clan. Karin's skill with the chains is unknown, hell that was her *first* usage, for all we know she never mastered it. Only Kushina's chakra was special enough to contain Kurama's full might, so stop supposing Kushina's skills onto Karin's.


> You think that Sarada, having the intelligence of Sasuke coupled with the immense reserves of strong chakra from both her lineages wouldn't be able to learn enhanced strenght after training with Sakura her entire childhood?


All that super strong chakra doesn't mean anything if you can't control and release it at a single point.  Sarada's excellent chakra control is a trait she'd have to inherit from Sakura, since she was also particularly gifted at that age. 


> And while on that, do you realize Sarada has enough chakra to perform feats Sakura could only achieve at 16 and Sasuke at her age couldn't even come close to?


Something tells me Sakura could have done it if Tsunade was in the village from the beginning. There was no one in the village around that could have really capitalized on Sakura's talent until Tsunade returned.


> Sarada has more potential than Sasuke and that most likely doesn't come from the lineage of a simple civilian like Sakura.


As Cinema Sins would say: That's Racist.

And this chapter the red-herring will be revealed, if Sakura is reaffirmed to be Sarada's biological mother, the DNA test used didn't have Karin's genetic material at all, what will you do Black Mask?


----------



## Amol (Jun 29, 2015)

Chakra Control is something you learn. It is a skill . It has nothing to do with genes. Sakura is from civilian family and she still has excellent Chakra Control.
Some find it easy to learn(like Sakura) and some find it difficult to learn(like Naruto in part 1) but everyone can learn it .
Sarada was trained by Sakura all her life. So it is obvious that her chakra control is good. 
I mean look at Naruto now . At the start of series he had worst chakra control in series but now he has The Best Chakra control in entire verse. He just trained for it.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Jun 29, 2015)

Amol said:


> Chakra Control is something you learn. It is a skill . It has nothing to do with genes. Sakura is from civilian family and she still has excellent Chakra Control.
> Some find it easy to learn(like Sakura) and some find it difficult to learn(like Naruto in part 1) but everyone can learn it .
> Sarada was trained by Sakura all her life. So it is obvious that her chakra control is good.
> I mean look at Naruto now . At the start of series he had worst chakra control in series but now he has The Best Chakra control in entire verse. He just trained for it.


Naruto had to do blood, sweat, and tears to get to that, true. But Sakura was said to have great chakra control from the beginning, and by the Chunin Exams perfected it. Chakra Control was a talent, not something learned for her. It came to her so easily she mastered Tree Walking. The fact Sakura could master the Yin Seal, something Shizune couldn't do speaks for her talent.

Sarada would have to get these skills from Sakura's side of the family. The chakra control talent would have to be inherited directly from her.


----------



## N120 (Jun 30, 2015)

are people seriously arguing that it's passed down after accepting the fact chakra control is a skill and not inherited?


----------



## AkeNyaa (Jun 30, 2015)

Prediction:
- Nothing would be answered
- Graduation
- Sarada wants to become hokage 
- Sasuke still genin


----------



## Sayuri (Jun 30, 2015)

Y'all make this too black and white.  Why can't it be both influenced by genetics and a skill?


----------



## Amol (Jun 30, 2015)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> Naruto had to do blood, sweat, and tears to get to that, true. But Sakura was said to have great chakra control from the beginning, and by the Chunin Exams perfected it. Chakra Control was a talent, not something learned for her. It came to her so easily she mastered Tree Walking. The fact Sakura could master the Yin Seal, something Shizune couldn't do speaks for her talent.
> 
> Sarada would have to get these skills from Sakura's side of the family. *The chakra control talent would have to be inherited directly from her*.


I will repeat again.
Chakra Control is a skill. It has absolutely nothing to with genes or inheritance.
Unless you are implying that Sakura got her amazing Chakra control by her civilian parents ?
Sakura was good at Chakra Control because she just found it easy to learn. She was a prodigy in it. This is like real life. Few people find it is easier to learn math. It doesn't mean that their parents were University Toppers.
Not every prodigy out there is a prodigy because of genes. 
Bolded part is nothing but your assumption which doesn't even make any sense .
And even If you really want inheritance of skill to occur then it will be though Sasuke to Sarada. Sasuke's chakra control is far better than Sakura(he was compared to RS).
Though as I said before Chakra Control is a skill which you learn.
Genes has nothing to do with it.
Frankly I think you are just hellbent to connect everything that Sarada has to Sakura .


----------



## Bellville (Jun 30, 2015)

Chakra control... should probably be something that is both genetic and learned, yeah? People who have a knack for drawing don't start off with Da Vinci skills, they have to practice to get better and better, and is it always genetic?

But then again... People can try and make as much sense as possible and Kishi could still "lolnope" this chapter.


----------



## Platypus (Jun 30, 2015)

Raiden said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> I think the movie mentions something about him jumping dimensions.



Spoilers Goddamnit! 


*Spoiler*: __ 



But seriously, it was revealed two chapters ago Sasuke was doing some investigation in other dimensions.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Jun 30, 2015)

Amol said:


> I will repeat again.
> Chakra Control is a skill. It has absolutely nothing to with genes or inheritance.
> Unless you are implying that Sakura got her amazing Chakra control by her civilian parents ?
> Sakura was good at Chakra Control because she just found it easy to learn. She was a prodigy in it. This is like real life. Few people find it is easier to learn math. It doesn't mean that their parents were University Toppers.
> ...


Look, there's only two people in the entire fucking world that have Sakura's level of control: Sakura and Tsunade. Its true its a skill, but Sakura has an abnormally high _talent_ in it, talent is something you can pass down to your offspring.


----------



## shade0180 (Jun 30, 2015)

> Chakra Control was a talent, not something learned for her. It came to her so easily she mastered Tree Walking.



It wasn't talent.. .. It was explained in that very chapter why Sakura had an easier time mastering the tree walking. while Sauce and Nardo had a hard time.. 

It was the difference in the amount of chakra they can produce. Sakura has a very small amount of it that she could almost always gather the right amount to do the exercise it wasn't because of talent.




The only one who has chakra control as talent is Tsunade, she already had that chakra control when she was 4 or something around that age as said by Hashirama.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Jun 30, 2015)

shade0180 said:


> It wasn't talent.. .. It was explained in that very chapter why Sakura had an easier time mastering the tree walking. while Sauce and Nardo had a hard time..
> 
> It was the difference in the amount of chakra they can produce. Sakura has a very small amount of it that she could almost always gather the right amount to do the exercise it wasn't because of talent.
> 
> ...


Sakura reproduced the Yin Seal, just like Tsunade. How is she not talented in chakra control when Shizune even failed to do that?


----------



## shade0180 (Jun 30, 2015)

Yin seal is a skill. It might have been a difference in training. also as you said sakura sticked to her strength which is mastering chakra control it doesn't mean it was talent.. while Shizune is an all around medic who isn't strength based. 



> Sakura reproduced the Yin Seal



Also she didn't reproduce it.. She was taught by tsunade on how to do it.

Reproducing it means she learned it from scratch without anyone teaching her.





Bellville said:


> "dattebasa" although naruto did raise bolt this time
> 
> derpy as it is, either it's ridiculous coincidence Naruto and his mom had that tic or verbal tics are genetic.
> 
> For that, I guess I understand why some people act like Karin's actual pair of glasses got passed down to Salad instead of something that makes sense, like eyesight.




There's also the Nara family troublesome tic.


----------



## -Ziltoid- (Jun 30, 2015)

So... are we arguing that Sakura is Tsunade's daughter now?


----------



## Indra (Jun 30, 2015)

-Ziltoid- said:


> So... are we arguing that Sakura is Tsunade's daughter now?


Sarada is probably Tsunade's daughter.

>Good characters
>Same skill set
>Have common sense

I think their more common than we realize 

Don't forget they have chakra control so that must be passed down


----------



## Cord (Jun 30, 2015)

The hell are you guys talking about? 

Anyway, now that we're down to the last chapter still no word about Kabuto lol, I'm hoping that everything gets wrapped up properly and nothing is going to be left in ambiguity—most especially the Uchiha family conflict. Although I'm a bit worried as to how everything gets resolved in 1 mere chapter with everything that's been going on.


----------



## FallFromGrace (Jun 30, 2015)

lndra said:


> Sarada is probably Tsunade's daughter.
> 
> >Good characters
> >Same skill set
> ...



I don't see why so many people find it so incredulous that chakra control (or a knack for it) *could* be passed down. It might be a skill, but as with skills in real life, there is always a combination of talent and training. And I think Sarada is too young to have had that much training. Sakura also seemed surprised at her display.

The good thing about this issue is that we will know very soon who was right and who wasn't


----------



## Arles Celes (Jun 30, 2015)

Cordelia said:


> The hell are you guys talking about?
> 
> Anyway, now that we're down to the last chapter still no word about Kabuto lol, I'm hoping that everything gets wrapped up properly and nothing is going to be left in ambiguity—most especially the Uchiha family conflict. Although I'm a bit worried as to how everything gets resolved in 1 mere chapter with everything that's been going on.



A quick flashback via Sasuke's sharingan genjutsu with the last two pages being an "epilogue" that explains the DNA misunderstanding?  

If Kishi feel dickish enough then maybe Sasuke will just poke Salad in the forehead and that would be the only "explanation" 

In any case Salad had to defeat so many Shin clones with just that one attack in order for this chapter to have any closure at all.

 Most impressive.


----------



## Bellville (Jun 30, 2015)

FallFromGrace said:


> Sakura also seemed surprised at her display.


Coulda been the presence of the sharingan too that took her off guard, as it did with Naruto earlier.


----------



## Meat (Jun 30, 2015)

Oh? It's gonna be the last chapter this Thursday?

Well, I still stand by my 120% prediction that Sakura is Sarada's bio mom. TBH, I looked like an in idiot by saying that in our community. Im predicting the obvious.

But in NF, I feel like a genius coz most people here are really buying that Karin shit. It's gonna be Tobi=Obito all over again. I remembered after the tobi=obito reveal, those butthurt tobi=madara people were saying: "We always knew Tobi=Obito all along. It's obvious Madara is just a red herring. We are just trolling/rustle your jimmies guys."

It's sooo gonna like that again with this Sakura is bio mom reveal. It will be glorious again!


----------



## shade0180 (Jun 30, 2015)

FallFromGrace said:


> I don't see why so many people find it so incredulous that chakra control (or a knack for it) *could* be passed down. It might be a skill, but as with skills in real life, there is always a combination of talent and training. And I think Sarada is too young to have had that much training. Sakura also seemed surprised at her display.
> 
> The good thing about this issue is that we will know very soon who was right and who wasn't



Er there's no problem with chakra control being passed down. 

it being an indication that Sakura is the mother is not... that thing and this other thing is not the same.

Also saying Sakura's Chakra control came from talent when it isn't nor was it hinted to be just to justify this shit is bullshit.

Sakura had good chakra control because of her small reserved that was what was explained with Sakura.. Not because of talent.

even 16 year old sakura was being  compared to a young tsunade who isn't even at the age of 10.. for it to be called talent... I'm not saying sakura isn't impressive. She is, but it isn't a fruit of talent, it is basically a product of unfortunate event that she had small amount of chakra that by time Tsunade acquired to train her she has the perfect ability to control her miniscule chakra.



As for chakra control, Uzumaki is the one who is talented with chakra. As said by Jiraiya with Naruto (Naruto is talented at chakra control the problem is Kyuubi hampering him) also other attributes that shows their control are

Chakra sensing
Chakra shaping (Chakra chains)
Chakra enhancement 
Sealing

All that came from uzumaki lineage so if it is indeed an inherited talent then this pointing out to sakura is far more unlikely..


----------



## FallFromGrace (Jun 30, 2015)

Bellville said:


> Coulda been the presence of the sharingan too that took her off guard, as it did with Naruto earlier.



It's not impossible, but it was done immediately after the punch and together with everyone else who were reacting to the same thing.


shade0180 said:


> Er there's no problem with chakra control being passed down.
> 
> it being an indication that Sakura is the mother is not... that thing and this other thing is not the same.
> 
> ...



Obviously people will speculate as to whether this could indicate Sakura being the mother. As for anyone trying to use it to *prove* one or the other at this point... well, that's a wasted effort. Kishi can spin it however he likes. I just don't see why the knack for good chakra control can't be inherited, no matter how it correlates with Sarada's parentage.


----------



## ch1p (Jun 30, 2015)

Sayuri said:


> Y'all make this too black and white.  Why can't it be both influenced by genetics and a skill?



I already made the Sharingan parallulz, its inherited and it also needs to be trained, but its not like any of these 'I don't care about who the mother is even though Karin is' ever read anything, nor on forums nor in the manga.


----------



## Addy (Jun 30, 2015)

what the fuck am i reading in this thread? chakra control as an actual debate after 709 chapters? because sakura's chakra control made her do wonders like that awesome genjutsu and awesome axe? 




Sayuri said:


> Y'all make this too black and white.  Why can't it be both influenced by genetics and a skill?



correction, everything is influenced by plot


----------



## Indra (Jun 30, 2015)

For the 100th time you can't pass down chakra control 

It's like my father passing down his mechanical skills to me when I have no idea how to identify where the transmission fluid is.

Or for a better example, a mother passing down her running/athletic skill to her daughter. It's impossible. You progress as you work for it, and the end result comes back to all the work you put in. No one is born with perfect/mastery over chakra control, hell even Boruto who is a Prodigy being able to use the Rasengan and the Chidori, can't even create a regular sized one. He'll have to get through that with progress and age.

Sarada being able to use CES and probably other medical ninjutsu are all gained from having a resourceful mother. Give Sakura the same opportunity and she would be punching the ground the same way, Sarada was just born lucky.

Just like how Sasuke was born into the Uchiha clan, taught fire style techniques at 6, and etc.,

In comparison to Naruto who had nobody to teach him jack shit. Everything he did was either self taught, or he learned through a scroll until he found himself a teacher.


----------



## Arisu (Jun 30, 2015)

lndra said:


> For the 100th time you can't pass down chakra control



The preview seems to suggest otherwise 

How do you explain Hashirama and Tsunade? Looks like inherited to me


----------



## Arles Celes (Jun 30, 2015)

lndra said:


> For the 100th time you can't pass down chakra control
> 
> It's like my father passing down his mechanical skills to me when I have no idea how to identify where the transmission fluid is.
> 
> ...



Though all Uchihas ARE naturally skilled at Katon and all Nara's ARE naturally skilled at shougi (and with great intellect). All raikage's seem to inherit the aptitude to be crazy fast. And so on.

So in the Narutoverse some traits that shouldn't be passed IRL are not limited there. Having a great chakra control is a talent even if it is not a bloodline limit. And some shinobi inherit the talent from their parents while others don't.

That said Salad having great chakra control does not necessarily prove that she is Sakura's daughter as such traits can be possessed by all kinds of people and Tsunade is most certainly not Sakura's mom. 

An aptitude to be skilled at chakra control(or anything really) still requires polishing as Sakura did not have Tsunade level chakra control since her genin days and neither Tsunade got perfect chakra control at 5.

Shizune despite being very talented and polishing her skills at chakra control since decades was still unable to reach Tsunade's and Sakura's level. So effort and a great teacher are not enough. There is a limit to what anyone can achieve.


----------



## Zensuki (Jun 30, 2015)

Prediction:
Sarada is Sasuke and Sakura's baby


----------



## U7UMAKI (Jun 30, 2015)

It would be funny if Sarada did actually inherit Sakuras chakra control and simply used the sharingan to copy her move last chapter, that would basically put all of Sakuras effort and training straight to the bin..... the wonders of genetics 

Knowing Kishi i honestly wouldn't be surprised....


----------



## Addy (Jun 30, 2015)

Arles Celes said:


> How would you feel if Sasuke acted all mushy mushy towards Sakura in this chapter with both being so lovey dovey?



bleh, sasuke was a pimp in chapter 1 until he became nothing more than a joke for me after he got rapped by fucking kunais so he might as well go mushy mushy. dude and his daughter are a disgrace to the uchiha clan....... one tomo sharingan, and the other gets rapped by baldy using his clan's own weapon against him 

the only thing i am butthurt so far about is the lack of itachi


----------



## Arles Celes (Jun 30, 2015)

Addy said:


> bleh, sasuke was a pimp in chapter 1 until he became nothing more than a joke for me after he got rapped by fucking kunais so he might as well go mushy mushy. dude and his daughter are a disgrace to the uchiha clan....... one tomo sharingan, and the other gets rapped by baldy using his clan's own weapon against him
> 
> the only thing i am butthurt so far about is the lack of itachi



I'm still pretty sure that Karin and even Ino are not over Sasuke yet 

Maybe Karin got pregnant with Salad by just thinking about Sasuke? 

As for Itachi I recall the Akatsuki Hiden chapter with him is out already but needs to be translated. So there is that...


----------



## Meat (Jun 30, 2015)

Since its the last chapter, I want to know what happened to Sasuke's side bag in 700.


----------



## Addy (Jun 30, 2015)

Arles Celes said:


> I'm still pretty sure that Karin and even Ino are not over Sasuke yet
> 
> Maybe Karin got pregnant with Salad by just thinking about Sasuke?
> 
> As for Itachi I recall the Akatsuki Hiden chapter with him is out already but needs to be translated. So there is that...



the word "pimp" to me is more about being a badass and not some whimp  who needs the fucking tomoe rennigan because his own normal rennigan is horse shit. he can fuck all women in the universe but that just makes him a cheap prostitute. not a strong manwhore. that is when you become a true "pimp" 

nah, i think she stole the DNA sample from sasuke or some shit like "oh yeah, karin once stole my umbilical cord because why the fuck not, crazy karin and shit ".

i know it's out....... waiting for that translation


----------



## Black Mask (Jun 30, 2015)

*Well...*



Arisu said:


> The preview seems to suggest otherwise
> 
> How do you explain Hashirama and Tsunade? Looks like inherited to me



Hashirama didn't pass down the Mokuton, the only thing Tsunade inherited from him was the Senju propensity for large chakra reserves which explains how a woman close to her 60's had more chakra than the much younger Raikage.

Also, Tsunade and Sakura are not even remotely related.

Sakura comes from a civilian family without any skilled shinobi known to hail from it, her parents were helpless losers and part 1 Sakura was pretty much like them before Tsunade picked her as a disciple.

Sakura had dismal chakra reserves in part I which was one of the reasons she could control it so well and it took her 3 years of hard training to develop CES and another one just focusing her chakra to achieve the Byakugou.

Sarada on the other hand already achieved the same level of strenght at 12 years without much difficult because her chakra levels are enormous.

Chakra potency and quantity are something people can inherit from their bloodlines rather than chakra control and Sarada has more chakra than Sasuke at her age.

How do you explain a little girl having more chakra than the reincarnation of a demi-god at the same age?

There is no way a half-blooded Uchiha could accomplish that unless her other half comes from a bloodline with even more chakra than the Uchiha.

Mix Senju/Uzumaki and Uchiha and you get a nigh unstoppable powerhouse with super eyes and body.

And just for comparison, Karin had healing powers comparable to Sakura and chakra reserves large enough to replenish Tsunade without any form of advanced training.

If Karin had been in Sakura's place and received the training she had, you can be damn sure this series would have 3 godlike people rather than two.


----------



## Arles Celes (Jun 30, 2015)

Addy said:


> the word "pimp" to me is more about being a badass and not some whimp  who needs the fucking tomoe rennigan because his own normal rennigan is horse shit
> 
> nah, i think she stole the DNA sample from sasuke or some shit like "oh yeah, karin once stole my umbilical cord because why the fuck not, crazy karin and shit ".
> 
> i know it's out....... waiting for that translation



Well, he only was hurt in this gaiden because he choose to. When Shin attacked him with his knives he deflected them with his sword.

Either Karin stole Sasuke's umbilical cord...or even Salad's(because why not LOL). 

Or maybe Salad is a Sasuke clone created by Karin to get that Uchiha D but by mistake ending up as a female and Karin unfortunately in not gay/bi so she abandoned Salad with no remorse.


----------



## Arisu (Jun 30, 2015)

Black Mask said:


> Hashirama didn't pass down the Mokuton, the only thing Tsunade inherited from him was the Senju propensity for large chakra reserves which explains how a woman close to her 60's had more chakra than the much younger Raikage.
> 
> Also, Tsunade and Sakura are not even remotely related.
> 
> ...



Hashirama had talent from a young age in chakra control, just like Sakura. He passed it down to Tsunade. Sakura might get it from her great grandfather that we don't know about but she surely got the talent from someone. 

Karin had a lot of chakra, doesn't mean she could control it perfectly like Sakura. She could have failed at Tsunade's training because of this reason. Tsunade was training Sakura because she noticed potential in her. Not Shizune, not Ino that were under Tsunade's training were able to achieve what Sakura achieved. Because they simply didn't had that talent.


----------



## FallFromGrace (Jun 30, 2015)

lndra said:


> For the 100th time you can't pass down chakra control
> 
> It's like my father passing down his mechanical skills to me when I have no idea how to identify where the transmission fluid is.
> 
> ...



No, but you can pass a knack for something. Some people have what we call in my country "technical thinking". Which means that you get technical stuff easily. Does that mean you won't have to learn how to do it to be able to do it? No. But it means you will easily grasp it.

Just like some people just can't get how to use technology. I take after my mother who is a machine engineer. She never taught me those things, but I've always had it easy with technology. My sis is more like our father who is scared of technology and still refuses to get a smart phone. Both of them simply can't seem to get the principle of how those things work.

Let's take, another example. Singing. Some people just can't sing and no amount of lessons will make much difference. Those who have raw talent still need to take lessons to hone their skills, but they are still naturally good at it. In my family no one can sing xD

While how those things are inherited is not 100% clear, what is clear is that hard work is not enough in a lot of cases. To take your example - athletic skills. There is a reason there are a handful of countries who always get the medals in certain categories - for example short distance running. Their gene pool allows them a certain physique that makes them way more suitable for that type of challenge.


----------



## Trojan (Jun 30, 2015)

Are people seriously trying to based their proofs of character being related to another based on jutsu? 

talk about reaching.


----------



## Addy (Jun 30, 2015)

Arles Celes said:


> Well, he only was hurt in this gaiden because he choose to. When Shin attacked him with his knives he deflected them with his sword.
> 
> Either Karin stole Sasuke's umbilical cord...or even Salad's(because why not LOL).
> 
> Or maybe Salad is a Sasuke clone created by Karin to get that Uchiha D but by mistake ending up as a female and Karin unfortunately in not gay/bi so she abandoned Salad with no remorse.



chose to, not forced to even though he had 6 paths. didn't even push her out of the way. just jumped  because he is an idiot 

kishi would do that. its not impossible for him.


----------



## ch1p (Jun 30, 2015)

Hussain said:


> Are people seriously trying to based their proofs of character being related to another based on jutsu?
> 
> talk about reaching.



In NARUTO verbal catchphrases are genetic, such is the case of Kushina and Naruto,  who share one without having met each other. Your argument is invalid.


----------



## Addy (Jun 30, 2015)

man, this gaiden coming and going so fast reminds me  of a  driveby. sudden, does a  lot of damage, and necer to be seen again


----------



## Pocalypse (Jun 30, 2015)

Arisu said:


> Karin had a lot of chakra, doesn't mean she could control it perfectly like Sakura. She could have failed at Tsunade's training because of this reason. Tsunade was training Sakura because she noticed potential in her. Not Shizune, not Ino that were under Tsunade's training were able to achieve what Sakura achieved. Because they simply didn't had that talent.



> Implying Tsunade didn't train Sakura because Jiraya was training Naruto and Orochimaru was training Sasuke to implement the neo-Sannin parallel...


----------



## Meat (Jun 30, 2015)

No one will talk about what happened to Sasuke's side bag in 700?

Sigh...

I forgot... next chapter is the last chapter and now people are on desperation mode because of the big reveal on Sarada's bio parentage.

So carry on then.


----------



## Trojan (Jun 30, 2015)

ch1p said:


> In NARUTO verbal catchphrases are genetic, such is the case of Kushina and Naruto,  who share one without having met each other. Your argument is invalid.



I was not talking about catchphrases tho.


----------



## Arisu (Jun 30, 2015)

Pocalypse said:


> > Implying Tsunade didn't train Sakura because Jiraya was training Naruto and Orochimaru was training Sasuke to implement the neo-Sannin parallel...



Implying that three legendary sannins took some kids from the street to train without any potential at all?


----------



## Black Mask (Jun 30, 2015)

*Well...*



Hussain said:


> I was not talking about catchphrases tho.



Ah yes, the catchphrases!

Remind me when did Kizashi or Mebuki ever uttered one.


----------



## Pocalypse (Jun 30, 2015)

Arisu said:


> Implying that three legendary sannins took some kids from the street to train without any potential at all?



> Implying these kids weren't Team 7, the major focus group of Naruto and the main characters and they didn't get trained by the Sannin for the sake of parallel and plot


----------



## Arisu (Jun 30, 2015)

Pocalypse said:


> > Implying these kids weren't Team 7, the major focus group of Naruto and the main characters and they didn't get trained by the Sannin for the sake of parallel and plot



Not implying that, it was actually for all those reasons together. As main characters of this story of course they had potential. They had to become something bigger in power scale in the future. Not every person was able to achieve what they did.


----------



## Trojan (Jun 30, 2015)

Jiraiya picked Narudo because he is simply his godson, and Minato's kid.
Oro want that uchiha body. 

Tsunade did not really pick Sakura, but rather Sakura is the one who went to her.


----------



## Arisu (Jun 30, 2015)

Hussain said:


> Jiraiya picked Narudo because he is simply his godson, and Minato's kid.
> Oro want that uchiha body.
> 
> Tsunade did not really pick Sakura, but rather Sakura is the one who went to her.



Implying that Naruto did not beg Jiraya to train him and Sasuke didn't went to Orochimaru for power as well


----------



## Zef (Jun 30, 2015)

Hussain said:


> We are all desperate for that tho.



The only shitstorm that will occur is the people whining this week when the obvious is revealed:That Sakura is the mother

I mean, the Chinese preview practically gives it away.
>Sarada using Sakura's attack
>"Truth" behind Sarada's birth

Sarada using Sakura's attack is relevant because she used a degree of chakra control that not even Sakura could replicate at that age. That chakra enhanced punch along with Sarada yelling Sakura's catchphrase (which is hereditary as ch1p pointed out) was pretty much all the indication needed to let you know who her parent was.

Even more so the fact that we had a "revelation" in chapter 7. Yet we're getting the "truth" next chapter. Those expecting to see Sarada coming out Karin's vagina are going to be severely disappointed.

If anything, the fact that the Gaiden's main character (Sarada) doesn't want to be related to Karin (Even after talking to Naruto) should make it clear the story won't conclude with Karin being the mother.


----------



## Pocalypse (Jun 30, 2015)

Arisu said:


> Not implying that, it was actually for all those reasons together. As main characters of this story of course they had potential. They had to become something bigger in power scale in the future. Not every person was able to achieve what they did.



The Sannin weren't going to choose some random kids to train like Ino or Kiba, it was always going to be Team 7 but this is one of the points where this happened because of story reasons.


----------



## Trojan (Jun 30, 2015)

Arisu said:


> Implying that Naruto did not beg Jiraya to train him and Sasuke didn't went to Orochimaru for power as well



He did not. 
Jiraiya knocked Ibsu out, so he had to do something in return.  

Also, Jiraiya is the one who decided to take Narudo with him when they were going to search for Tsunade. 

That's cool and all, but Oro came to Sasuke first in the CE, and he told Hiruzen that he is trying to get him.

@Zef

I don't care about all of that. I am just saying shitstorm are fun.


----------



## -Ziltoid- (Jun 30, 2015)

If attacks determine parentage, would that make Minato Jiraiya's father?


----------



## Purple (Jun 30, 2015)

is anyone expecting Sarada to ask Sasuke why she's called like that?  

Not that it matters though,  with all those other important things that have to get answered in the next chapter.


----------



## Arisu (Jun 30, 2015)

Hussain said:


> He did not.
> Jiraiya knocked Ibsu out, so he had to do something in return.
> 
> Also, Jiraiya is the one who decided to take Narudo with him when they were going to search for Tsunade.
> ...



Both parties had to agree so the training could begin. 
Jiraya was more interested in writing his story and watching nekkid women than in training Naruto (despite seeing potential in him). Naruto was just running around and screaming at him so he would actually teach him something. 
Orochimaru was the only one seriously interested in Sasuke (because of his selfish reasons everyone knows about) but even he knew that if Sasuke won't want to cooperate, he won't force him. 
Sakura went to Tsunade the same, Tsunade noticed the potential in her so she agreed to train her. There were characters like Tenten who had a dream to be trained by Tsunade but they never got it. 
Your point?



-Ziltoid- said:


> If attacks determine parentage, would that make Minato Jiraiya's father?



Oh the irony, if Sarada would start popping out chakra chains... 

She's definately Karin's child!

Sarada pops out Sakura's technique... she's still Karin's child.

Logic


----------



## Addy (Jun 30, 2015)

Elfiore said:


> *is anyone expecting Sarada to ask Sasuke why she's called like that?  *
> 
> Not that it matters though,  with all those other important things that have to get answered in the next chapter.



i want her to ask to be honest. burrito's name origin has been said about 4 times by kishi. salad is the one that makes no sense and the fans explanations range from acceptable to retarded like the oil rebirth bullshit


----------



## Trojan (Jun 30, 2015)

She's salad because she has a little from everyone. 

Sasuke, Sakura, Karin
and all other people who gave Sasuke their chakra since that apparently makes their DNS gets to the child.

Tho, I don't know what type this Salad may be, or rather what does it include


----------



## Swagger Wagon (Jun 30, 2015)

Addy said:


> salad is the one that makes no sense and the fans explanations range from acceptable to retarded like the oil rebirth bullshit


I remember reading somewhere that Sarada is another name for a goddess in Hindu mythology so she could have a naming scheme like Asura/Indra

But it's probably just because Sauce likes tomatoes which go in salads


----------



## Azula (Jun 30, 2015)

Talking about similarities, some are genetic while some are absorbed simply because of proximity to another character.

Kakashi was an uptight rules following nerd, but obito's influence even in the short time was such that kakashi became the exact late comer that he used to scold obito for.



Though physical features on the other hand don't work that way.


----------



## Gonder (Jun 30, 2015)

For me the only way this arc can be salvaged , is if karin turns out to be sarada mother dat shit storm.


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Jun 30, 2015)

Gonder said:


> For me the only way this arc can be salvaged , is if karin turns out to be sarada mother dat shit storm.



What would even be better is if Sasuke, Sakura, Sarada, and Karin all died.


----------



## TehDarkDarkOfPerdition (Jun 30, 2015)

Your both wrong 'tis all but the result of the Moon Eye Plan.


----------



## Black Mirror (Jun 30, 2015)

Bruce Wayne said:


> What would even be better is if Sasuke, Sakura, Sarada, and Karin all died.



Much better if Sasuke killed those 3


----------



## YMICrazy (Jun 30, 2015)

Gonder said:


> For me the only way this arc can be salvaged , is if karin turns out to be sarada mother dat shit storm.




Well naruto and sasuke will have their little talk. I hope kishi isn't vague about it and actually delivers. 

Either way I don't think sasuke just straight up cheated on sakura and had a kid just like that. I guess now would be a good time find out what karin did to sasuke years back that kishi stated in an interview was top secret. 

Either sakura can't have kids and needed a surrogate, karin did something to sasuke with either medical tools/seals that makes any kid sasuke has to share part of her dna, made a modification to sasuke where he can only have kids with her alone, and the last option is she took sasuke's dna and had a test tube baby/natural birth which sasuke took custody of after finding out. 

Either way salad glasses and clothing is too similar to karin and then there's the whole dna test. Unless kishi is baiting me hard, I think she does share SOME dna with her but isn't the straight up mother through the normal methods.


----------



## Sayuri (Jun 30, 2015)

ch1p said:


> I already made the Sharingan parallulz, its inherited and it also needs to be trained, but its not like any of these 'I don't care about who the mother is even though Karin is' ever read anything, nor on forums nor in the manga.



It's like hand-eye coordination. People whose parents have good hand-eye coordination are more likely to pass it on, but people with good hand-eye coordination do not always have kids with it, and do not always have parents with it. It can be developed through mutations in genetics or by just training yourself to develop it. But in the end the person with the highest potential is the one who has the wiring for it and trains their ass off to improve it.

I think people are just arguing cause there's nothing better to talk about. 



Addy said:


> correction, everything is influenced by plot



what plot?


----------



## -Ziltoid- (Jun 30, 2015)

Black Mirror said:


> Much better if Sasuke killed those 3



He tried.. 



Arisu said:


> Oh the irony, if Sarada would start popping out chakra chains...
> 
> She's definately Karin's child!
> 
> ...



Depends. Were those chains hiden, or kekkei genkai? They were listed as the first, but the way Karin spawned them during the war arc made it seem like the latter


----------



## shade0180 (Jun 30, 2015)

> Much better if Sasuke killed those 3



Those 3 have more lives than a cat.


----------



## MS81 (Jun 30, 2015)

Gonder said:


> For me the only way this arc can be salvaged , is if karin turns out to be sarada mother dat shit storm.



This right here, I kinda feel like Sarada is Karin daughter but she has sakura fighting style would be best of both worlds.


----------



## Sakuchi (Jun 30, 2015)

Black Mirror said:


> Much better if Sasuke killed those 3



You are really a band of sadists =.=


----------



## Black Mask (Jun 30, 2015)

*Well...*



MS81 said:


> This right here, I kinda feel like Sarada is Karin daughter but she has sakura fighting style would be best of both worlds.



Long range - busts out chakra chains
Mid range - Genjutsu
Short range - megaton punch

No weaknesses.


----------



## R00t_Decision (Jun 30, 2015)

Probably old news?  Yin Seal, something Shizune couldn't do


----------



## Otaku Shrink (Jun 30, 2015)

Predict the series is going to cliffhang to the movie, the villains will be related the the Shin things, and we will find out the "who the mama" thing was all just a troll to build drama.


----------



## Klue (Jun 30, 2015)

TehDarkDarkOfPerdition said:


> Your both wrong 'tis all but the result of the Moon Eye Plan.



This would please me.


----------



## Black Mirror (Jun 30, 2015)

I wonder if Chouchou will find her true parents next chapter


----------



## Arisu (Jun 30, 2015)

Black Mirror said:


> I wonder if Chouchou will find her true parents next chapter



Yes. Bet it's Chouji and Karui


----------



## iPr0d (Jun 30, 2015)

They beat up the Shins, clear up the Uchiha family drama, return to Konoha, graduate from the Academy, and maybe Kishi will tease the movie on the last one or two pages. The end. After that: let the shipstorms begin!


----------



## Black Mirror (Jun 30, 2015)

Not sure if it's been discussed but is it a cam in the top left?



Karin has been watching Naruto and Sarada?


----------



## Addy (Jun 30, 2015)

Black Mirror said:


> Not sure if it's been discussed but is it a cam in the top left?
> 
> 
> 
> Karin has been watching Naruto and Sarada?



secret cameras for oro's private time


----------



## Trojan (Jun 30, 2015)

Bellville said:


> Sakura would be confirmed to be the mom then. Whatever whining follows that reveal is miniscule compared to what would occur if Karin was the mom



There is really nothing to whine about. If Salad is Sakura's daughter, then SK did not have anything to lose to begin with as we just returned to the starting point.


----------



## Bellville (Jun 30, 2015)

^The whining following would be more along the lines of cheap gimmicks to get people to read his story again because all the telenovela stuff would be for nothing. There aren't many people invested in Karin being the mom because they ship SK, so whatever whining occurs from that angle will be in the minority. From what I can tell more people want Karin to be the mom for lulz.


Black Mirror said:


> Not sure if it's been discussed but is it a cam in the top left?
> 
> 
> 
> Karin has been watching Naruto and Sarada?



Transition scene through hallway probably. Isn't Oro's lair littered with those lining the path? Plus there's lines all over the sculpture itself which could imply they're running. Especially since they're running out of the cave opening in the following bit.


----------



## iPr0d (Jun 30, 2015)

Black Mirror said:


> Not sure if it's been discussed but is it a cam in the top left?
> 
> Karin has been watching Naruto and Sarada?



If it is a camera, then maybe Orochimaru himself will watch it, take a look at the DNA test and make an appearance again to clear things up.

PS: Lol. I can't even quote links. Need to get that 10 posts quick. >_>


----------



## Bellville (Jun 30, 2015)

iPr0d said:


> If it is a camera, then maybe Orochimaru himself will watch it, take a look at the DNA test and make an appearance again to clear things up.
> 
> PS: Lol. I can't even quote links. Need to get that 10 posts quick. >_>



Orochimaru is a troll. Suggesting Sakura may be dead already... He _wishes_ he was the one to tell Salad that Karin was the mom.


----------



## Black Mirror (Jun 30, 2015)

Bellville said:


> Orochimaru is a troll. Suggesting Sakura may be dead already... He _wishes_ he was the one to tell Salad that Karin was the mom.



She would be easier to get than Sasuke.


----------



## Amol (Jun 30, 2015)

Swagger Wagon said:


> I remember reading somewhere that Sarada is another name for a goddess in Hindu mythology so she could have a naming scheme like Asura/Indra
> 
> But it's probably just because Sauce likes tomatoes which go in salads



Yeah there is a Goddess Sarada (or Sharada/Saraswatii) in Hindu religion.
She is Goddess of Knowledge and Education.
Indra/Asura are also part of Hindu mythology.
Indra is an asshole God of Thunder and Asura is actually race of demons. Not all of them were bad. One was even very good person .


----------



## sakuraboobs (Jun 30, 2015)

cherry tomato salad. 

Anyway I predict a lot of salty tears because Mamakura is *obviously *the mother.


----------



## Mariko (Jun 30, 2015)

Evil hasn't posted yet?! 



Bellville said:


> Orochimaru is a troll. Suggesting Sakura may be dead already... He _wishes_ he was the one to tell Salad that Karin was the mom.



Knowing Oro, I'd say he wishes he was actually Salada's mom...


----------



## Arisu (Jun 30, 2015)

Maybe Oro wants to be a woman now, he looked kinda feminine


----------



## Indra (Jun 30, 2015)

Black Mirror said:


> Much better if Sasuke killed those 3


He tried to kill them already, love prevails in the deranged huh?


----------



## iPr0d (Jun 30, 2015)

Mariko said:


> Evil hasn't posted yet?!
> 
> 
> 
> Knowing Oro, I'd say he wishes he was actually Salada's mom...



Well, he does look kinda feminine in his new body...maybe Shin's reason for running away is that he's actually Sarada's dad and doesn't want to pay alimony?


----------



## Gabe (Jun 30, 2015)

So this will be the last chapter it's time. Hopefully kishi decides to make more Caiden's in the future. Maybe one about the past of naruto madara/ hashi era and the rs era.


----------



## iPr0d (Jun 30, 2015)

Gabe said:


> So this will be the last chapter it's time. Hopefully kishi decides to make more Caiden's in the future. Maybe one about the past of naruto madara/ hashi era and the rs era.



I think something like that could be published in another novel. Recently they already announced a new series of novels about Itachi and Sasuke. Maybe this will be an Uchiha novel series, so Madara can get one too? :-/


----------



## Bellville (Jun 30, 2015)

Mariko said:


> Knowing Oro, I'd say he wishes he was actually Salada's mom...


Plot twist: Oro is Salad's mom made from Sasuke's DNA that Oro got from one of the many experiments done on the kid. Karin snatched the baby away when she found out about it. She is ever loyal to Sasuke while knowing she can't ever leave Oro's rule and isn't the type to like kids anyway. She gets attached on her journey and keeps the umbilical cord for sentimental reasons. Sasuke, trying to turn a new leaf with Sakura, is given this kid made with his stolen DNA. Then he skips out on Sakura because suddenly he got dat mission to go on.


----------



## Lady Tsundere Hime (Jun 30, 2015)

Wellll I predict we will finally see a glimpse of the Uzumaki family this chapter.


I mean it IS the last chapter guys


----------



## Arles Celes (Jun 30, 2015)

Lady Tsundere Hime said:


> Wellll I predict we will finally see a glimpse of the Uzumaki family this chapter.
> 
> 
> I mean it IS the last chapter guys



Bolt on the blurb on the bottom of the last page.


...or Bolt saying how much he would prefer to be an Uchiha or/and Sasuke's son.

Maybe Hinata knitting in one panel.

Yay?


----------



## Indra (Jun 30, 2015)

Last chapter...

>Mamma drama

>Interactions that no one cares about

>Finally new faces that people care about

>New generation

>headband


----------



## izanagi x izanami (Jun 30, 2015)

predict : uchiha family color page , and Rai's spoiler


----------



## Punished Kiba (Jun 30, 2015)

How to save the Naruto Gaiden 101 :

**First Step*-  Draw a panel

**Second Step* - Draw a 12/13 year old Kid (gender doesn't matter)

**Third Step* - Draw Two red Fang markings on both sides of the face

* *Fourth Step* - For extra detail, Draw Sharp Canines on the child

**Fifth Step* - Name the Kid, "Inuzuka _______"

**Last Step* - publish the chapter

Well done Kishimoto, Gaiden Saved.
An easy 10/10


----------



## Black Mirror (Jun 30, 2015)

KingForever7 said:


> How to save the Naruto Gaiden 101 :
> 
> **First Step*-  Draw a panel
> 
> ...



fixed


----------



## Blu-ray (Jun 30, 2015)

Lack of Evil is both a good and bad sign. Oh well.

If it's really the last chap, I expect a heart to heart between Sasuke and Sarada. She understands why he must do what he must do, and her origins. She graduates, Sasuke uses that tower as a dimension gateway of some sort, and everyone despairs at the fact that this 10 chapter Gaiden of the Naruto manga had zero Rasengans, and takes it as a sign of the apocalypse.


----------



## Uchisians (Jun 30, 2015)

I dont think this is the last chap. 

I predict more adorable moments between hot mama Sakura and cute baby Sarada.


----------



## Zensuki (Jun 30, 2015)

Uchisians said:


> I dont think this is the last chap.
> 
> I predict more adorable moments between hot mama Sakura and cute baby Sarada.



More cute Sarada


----------



## Indra (Jun 30, 2015)

Uchisians said:


> I dont think this is the last chap.
> 
> I predict more adorable moments between hot mama Sakura and cute baby Sarada.


It's been confirmed a few times.

I believe ANN did an article about it two days ago. Finito,


----------



## Zensuki (Jun 30, 2015)

lndra said:


> It's been confirmed a few times.
> 
> I believe ANN did an article about it two days ago. Finito,



What was ANN's source?


----------



## Jpororo (Jun 30, 2015)

Just wanna make a bet that this ISN'T the last chap


----------



## sakuraboobs (Jun 30, 2015)

Zensuki said:


> What was ANN's source?



The preview that says Sarada's graduating, I think.


----------



## Jpororo (Jun 30, 2015)

sasusakucannon said:


> ^
> 
> The preview that says Sarada's graduating, I think.




I dont think that preview was for 700+10


----------



## Sakuchi (Jun 30, 2015)

Jpororo said:


> Just wanna make a bet that this ISN'T the last chap



But I don't remember what it was but it talked about Gaiden in 3 parts or something like that...?


----------



## Zensuki (Jun 30, 2015)

Sakuchi said:


> But I don't remember what it was but it talked about Gaiden in 3 parts or something like that...?



Nah thats false. It was referring to some other manga's that were part of a 3 part combo....something like that.



sasusakucannon said:


> The preview that says Sarada's graduating, I think.



ahh same old same old.


----------



## Sakuchi (Jun 30, 2015)

lndra said:


> It's been confirmed a few times.
> 
> I believe ANN did an article about it two days ago. Finito,



Lol Hahaha x)


----------



## Xadidax (Jun 30, 2015)

Maybe next chapter reveals that it was actually SasuSakuKarin threesome


----------



## Arles Celes (Jun 30, 2015)

Xadidax said:


> Maybe next chapter reveals that it was actually SasuSakuKarin threesome



All girls belong to Sasuke anyway so that is obvious


----------



## Addy (Jun 30, 2015)

Sakuchi said:


> He will come when he can. Let him live xD



i thought you didn't want to read spoilers and only read the chapter


----------



## Mofo (Jun 30, 2015)

At this point I think we will have a continuation after the movie. Kishimoto seems to have found a nice balance writing a gaiden which is not stressing him that much.
Honestly, I'm fine with that. Quality-wise the gaiden is much better than the average level of part 2.


----------



## Evil (Jun 30, 2015)

What if I post and say that Sakura is the biological mother? How fucked are you guys then?


----------



## Raiden (Jun 30, 2015)

Bang bang. I knew it.

That's Kishimoto's senseless trolling for you.


----------



## Black Mirror (Jun 30, 2015)

Evil said:


> What if I post and say that Sakura is the biological mother? How fucked are you guys then?



Are you already implying something?


----------



## Jpororo (Jun 30, 2015)

Evil said:


> What if I post and say that Sakura is the biological mother? How fucked are you guys then?



Is it really the last chap?


----------



## patoplastico (Jun 30, 2015)

Evil said:


> What if I post and say that Sakura is the biological mother? How fucked are you guys then?



There'll be mass suicide one way or another.


----------



## Sakuchi (Jun 30, 2015)

Evil said:


> What if I post and say that Sakura is the biological mother? How fucked are you guys then?



I thought the same XDDD
(I run away now O_O')


----------



## afrosheen6565 (Jun 30, 2015)

Evil said:


> What if I post and say that Sakura is the biological mother? How fucked are you guys then?



F-in marry me evil! 

The bringer of good news. I signed on at the right time


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jun 30, 2015)

Whether Sakura or Karin's the biological mother, I honestly don't care anymore. This Gaiden was wasted on Uchiha shit. To be honest, most people who aren't extreme fans were saying it to bullshit the other pairing fans. I'm pretty sure most people don't give a damn who's the true mother and that goes for both sides. The only people that truly do are those people with themes dedicated to the pairings and the ones who hangout in fanclubs all the time.

The good news is that we've spent a lot of time here so I'm glad the telegrams were revived again. I guess it'll be empty until Part 3's announced. I've missed this place being active.


----------



## Raiden (Jun 30, 2015)

afrosheen6565 said:


> F-in marry me evil!
> 
> The bringer of good news. I signed on at the right time



I was just about to leave to do something extremely stupid.


----------



## Jpororo (Jun 30, 2015)

Is it really the last chap though???


----------



## Punished Kiba (Jun 30, 2015)

Evil said:


> What if I post and say that Sakura is the biological mother? How fucked are you guys then?



Where's Kiba's Kid.

Tell me what you know


----------



## afrosheen6565 (Jun 30, 2015)

KingForever7 said:


> Where's Kiba's Kid.
> 
> Tell me what you know



Read the writing on the wall. Sorry brother. Its not happening.


----------



## vered (Jun 30, 2015)

so kishi trolled once again?


----------



## Evil (Jun 30, 2015)

Jpororo said:


> Is it really the last chap?



Yup



Black Mirror said:


> Are you already implying something?



I'm implying I'm going to have a lot of fun.


----------



## Jpororo (Jun 30, 2015)

Evil said:


> Yup
> 
> 
> 
> I'm implying I'm going to have a lot of fun.



Do we get extra pages though???


----------



## Raiden (Jun 30, 2015)

Really? Oh shit. I don't even know what to ask.


Any hint or sign of a part three Evil?


----------



## vered (Jun 30, 2015)

Evil said:


> Yup
> 
> 
> 
> I'm implying I'm going to have a lot of fun.



 please post more.
anything dojutsu related?


----------



## Abanikochan (Jun 30, 2015)

Let me guess, did Sasuke come back and take Sakura on his journey which is why Sarada wasn't born in Konoha? 

Am I right on the money?


----------



## patoplastico (Jun 30, 2015)

Evil said:


> Yup
> 
> 
> 
> I'm implying I'm going to have a lot of fun.



Thank god it's the last, and please do.


----------



## Raiden (Jun 30, 2015)

Sasuke was away because he dimension hopped but took Sakura away with him once?


----------



## Black Mirror (Jun 30, 2015)

Evil said:


> Yup
> 
> 
> 
> I'm implying I'm going to have a lot of fun.



More fun than 2 weeks ago?


----------



## Knowna (Jun 30, 2015)

Evil please does Sasuke finally offer Sarada some chips?


----------



## Raiden (Jun 30, 2015)

Do we get an SS kiss?

That's a dumb question.


----------



## Evil (Jun 30, 2015)

Black Mirror said:


> More fun than 2 weeks ago?



Indeed, it's already started.


----------



## yanna (Jun 30, 2015)

Kishi is pretty bad at writing romance. hahaha. I mean, almost all shinobi (kakashi, tsunade, orochimaru, jiraya, kurenai, asuma, obito, all akatsuki's members, etc) were not married. And at the end of the manga, he married off the entire younger generation (naruto, hinata, sasuke, sakura, chouji, ino, sai, etc...) all of them! I would've like it more if sasuke would have returned to the village but he would still travel (without being married or having children - really, this status doesn't suit him at all). the same goes for sakura. I would've seen her traveling, like tsunade did. And Naruto is the only one that is well placed. hihi. 
I believe that kishi won't say clearly who the mother is... This would really be a great ending! (Though I believe that sakura is the mother, it is too obvious)


----------



## Raiden (Jun 30, 2015)

Evil said:


> Indeed, it's already started.



Really- is it regarding SS? orochimaru? can you give us a hint? a picture?


----------



## Jpororo (Jun 30, 2015)

Perhaps its not really the last chap, thats the troll?


----------



## Punished Kiba (Jun 30, 2015)

afrosheen6565 said:


> Read the writing on the wall. Sorry brother. Its not happening.



Thanks, but I'd rather hear it from Evil herself


----------



## Jpororo (Jun 30, 2015)

How can this be finished in 20 pages? Do we get extra pages?


----------



## izanagi x izanami (Jun 30, 2015)

predict : uchiha family color page and graduation ceremony color page


----------



## patoplastico (Jun 30, 2015)

Will we have a twist ending, in which Sara's Karin and Sakura's daughter from another dimension with transplanted Itachi's eyes? Pls respond.


----------



## sakuraboobs (Jun 30, 2015)

Jpororo said:


> How can this be finished in 20 pages? Do we get extra pages?



Well, it's Kishi.


----------



## Jpororo (Jun 30, 2015)

sasusakucannon said:


> Well, it's Kishi.



Not the biological mom troll again...My heart can't handle it


----------



## Jpororo (Jun 30, 2015)

Is there a flashback?


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jun 30, 2015)

Expect Kishi to do his best to condense everything in 20 pages and still leave shit out because it doesn't matter in his eyes. Also expect Sarada to graduate and announce that she wants to be Hokage. Imagine how many pages it's going to take just to do that one moment, just imagine. 

This Gaiden's been such a disappointment, I thought we'd have more than this. 

#thankskishi


----------



## izanagi x izanami (Jun 30, 2015)

Jpororo said:


> Is there a flashback?



lol, flashback is granted  this is kishi so


----------



## Milady (Jun 30, 2015)

Jpororo said:


> How can this be finished in 20 pages? Do we get extra pages?



We once thought no way Naruto could end at chp 700. Well I guess same thing goes for Gaiden.  Can't believe it, but it willl end in 1 chapter.


----------



## Evil (Jun 30, 2015)

Now for something super exciting! I'm sure you guys have been waiting for this stunning ninja's return!

*Spoiler*: __ 










Jpororo said:


> Not the biological mom troll again...My heart can't handle it



I think I can go for a penta.


----------



## afrosheen6565 (Jun 30, 2015)

Kishi could have fit the last chapter into 10 pages and now hes going to rush the ending?

Inb4 announcement of new Boruto series at end. Maybe thats the ultimate troll. A series with a protagonist nobody likes.


----------



## Shoken (Jun 30, 2015)

do we have the answers between his birth, why glasses , also on shin ?


----------



## Addy (Jun 30, 2015)

Evil said:


> Now for something super exciting! I'm sure you guys have been waiting for this stunning ninja's return!
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



yay kabuto 

anything about itachi?


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jun 30, 2015)

One thing I'm curious about is if this will lead up to the Boruto movie. I know we're getting Sarada graduating and her Hokage announcement but I wonder if we're getting a Boruto/Naruto interaction which sets the movie up. Boruto isn't going to be happy knowing that Naruto's been spending time with Sarada. 

Also I wonder how Sasuke's going to react knowing Sarada doesn't want to be like him, but she wants to be like his rival Naruto. 

This could be pretty damn interesting.


----------



## vered (Jun 30, 2015)

who is that?


----------



## Raiden (Jun 30, 2015)

Going for a penta?


----------



## Shattering (Jun 30, 2015)

vered said:


> who is that?



One of Kabuto's friends back in his flashback...


----------



## Abanikochan (Jun 30, 2015)

It's the guy from the orphanage where Kabuto was. They probably started another orphanage.


----------



## Addy (Jun 30, 2015)

vered said:


> who is that?



the dude from the orphanage. kabuto became a  nune


----------



## Jpororo (Jun 30, 2015)

Raiden said:


> Going for a penta?



dont get it


----------



## Rosi (Jun 30, 2015)

Kabuto


----------



## Raiden (Jun 30, 2015)

????????????


----------



## patoplastico (Jun 30, 2015)

Raiden said:


> Going for a penta?



Trolling us for another time (5th), I'm guessing.


----------



## Raiden (Jun 30, 2015)

Hmm that damn Bolt movie probaby has some unknown Orochi angle...So orochimaru does some slick shit and fucks things up.


----------



## Shoken (Jun 30, 2015)

Evil said:


> Now for something super exciting! I'm sure you guys have been waiting for this stunning ninja's return!
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



Kabuto !!!

penta ???


----------



## Raiden (Jun 30, 2015)

*→ Izumi's Death, by dota2funny and uchihasavior*

lol do they try to kidnap sarada?


----------



## Jpororo (Jun 30, 2015)

Here we are, stuck on the word "penta"


----------



## Kuzehiko (Jun 30, 2015)

Give us a hint at least to figure out who the biological mom is Evil-sama please!


----------



## Jpororo (Jun 30, 2015)

Mitsuki's dad is Kabuto?


----------



## patoplastico (Jun 30, 2015)

Evil, do we get to see the moment Boruto's heart breaks in half after he realizes Naruto and Sara spend time together traveling,  having a nice lunch and removing scum from the world?


----------



## deborah76 (Jun 30, 2015)

penta is a brazilian expression for "5th"


----------



## Trojan (Jun 30, 2015)

Evil said:


> Now for something super exciting! I'm sure you guys have been waiting for this stunning ninja's return!
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



Kabuto is going to show up?

Is Bolt going to appear?


----------



## Raiden (Jun 30, 2015)

Jpororo said:


> Mitsuki's dad is Kabuto?



lmao!                 **


----------



## Addy (Jun 30, 2015)

Jpororo said:


> Mitsuki's dad is Kabuto?



penta water, mitsuki, yeah, that makes sense


----------



## xRenChi (Jun 30, 2015)

Penta means five in Greek. Sarada has genes from five people. Sasuke, Sakura, Karin, Kabuto and that guy Evil posted. That's why her name is Salad, she is a mix of genes 

haha i love posting stupid shit.


----------



## Majin Lu (Jun 30, 2015)

Penta means 5 times.


----------



## Black Mirror (Jun 30, 2015)

Orphanage, Kabuto, Karin, Sarada....

Sarada was created in similar way as shin using Karin's DNA for compatibility?


----------



## deborah76 (Jun 30, 2015)

Kabuto and Karin is a thing?? hehe


----------



## Raiden (Jun 30, 2015)

deborah76 said:


> penta is a brazilian expression for "5th"



Maybe leans Sakura then. Tsunade might have had something to do with the childbirth lol.


----------



## Addy (Jun 30, 2015)

Majin Lu said:


> Penta means 5 times.



how does "i could go for a 5" make sense?


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Jun 30, 2015)

Tbh, there has to be a reason Kishi showed the Sakura style punch from Sarada at the end. I don't think Karin was capable.

The Kabuto involvement seems possible. It would probably explain why there's no record of Sarada's birth in Konoha. She was probably born wherever Kabuto is.


----------



## Raiden (Jun 30, 2015)

5=5th=fifth hokage=big titts tsunade?


----------



## Shoken (Jun 30, 2015)

> penta is a brazilian expression for "5th"



Which means ?


----------



## patoplastico (Jun 30, 2015)

Addy said:


> how does "i could go for a 5" make sense?



I think she means, 'I can troll you idiots again, for the 5th time fufufu'


----------



## Altair21 (Jun 30, 2015)

It's quite amusing seeing you guys try and solve these riddles.  Evil shouldn't even give any more hints. This is enough amusement for me right now.


----------



## Jpororo (Jun 30, 2015)

Kabuto probably opened an orphanage with that stunning ninja
they showed up at the graduation exam for Mitsuki?
Mitsuki and Kabuto look too much alike lol


----------



## Addy (Jun 30, 2015)

Shoken said:


> Which means ?



tsunade =5th hokage


----------



## sasutachi (Jun 30, 2015)

sound five? kabuto's friend


----------



## SSRules (Jun 30, 2015)

Evil should stop trolling xDD..


----------



## patoplastico (Jun 30, 2015)

Kabuto = Glasses = Sarada. Kabuto's Sarada dad confirmed.


----------



## Majin Lu (Jun 30, 2015)

Addy said:


> how does "i could go for a 5" make sense?


_"I could go for the 5th time having fun trolling you to the maximum level!"_ type of sense.


----------



## ch1p (Jun 30, 2015)

Mitsuki is Kabuto's kid.

They go to Kabuto's orphanage to deliver the 36742763842th onions.


----------



## Jpororo (Jun 30, 2015)

Majin Lu said:


> _"I could go for the 5th time having fun trolling you to the maximum level!"_ type of sense.



That makes sense

*Holding my pills in my hand*


----------



## deborah76 (Jun 30, 2015)

in Brazil we say this meaning that we won world cup 5 times. So, I could go for a penta is like "another world cup, please!"


----------



## Majin Lu (Jun 30, 2015)

ch1p said:


> Mitsuki is Kabuto's kid.
> 
> *They go to Kabuto's orphanage to deliver the 36742763842th onions.*


No wonder Naruto is working a lot in the movie. Has to send money there, too many kids now. XD


----------



## vered (Jun 30, 2015)

5 could also mean Kaguya's  5 dimensions\


----------



## Addy (Jun 30, 2015)

Majin Lu said:


> _"I could go for the 5th time having fun trolling you to the maximum level!"_ type of sense.



5th time she trolled us.... only 5 times in this gaiden?


----------



## Raiden (Jun 30, 2015)

deborah76 said:


> in Brazil we say this meaning that we won world cup 5 times. So, I could go for a penta is like "another world cup, please!"



Oh wow so evil is actualy saying that she would love to troll again.

Sakura being the mom wouldn't be a bombshell at all though...*shrugs*


----------



## xRenChi (Jun 30, 2015)

patoplastico said:


> Kabuto = Glasses = Sarada. Kabuto's Sarada dad confirmed.



"I'm sorry Sarada, but your father is sterile. It's what happens when you unlock all those crazy Uchiha powers. We had to get you a surrogate father. That's why your eyesight is shit."


----------



## afrosheen6565 (Jun 30, 2015)

A fifth of vodka people. Geez.

She means we're all going to need a cigarette and a drink because kishi is going to f#ck us.


----------



## patoplastico (Jun 30, 2015)

deborah76 said:


> in Brazil we say this meaning that we won world cup 5 times. So, I could go for a penta is like "another world cup, please!"



It's penta because we adopted the greek numerals. I'm guessing americans didn't learn it in class. Penta, hexa, hepta...


----------



## Shoken (Jun 30, 2015)

Evil you to go for a 5th troll, or is it really a clue penta ?


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jun 30, 2015)

afrosheen6565 said:


> A fifth of vodka people. Geez.


_
"Dare me to drive?"​_


----------



## Raiden (Jun 30, 2015)

hey hey we know that .


----------



## Addy (Jun 30, 2015)

SuohUchiha said:


> If Evil showed up doesnt that mean Karin is the biological mother?



evil said "what if i said sakura is the mommy. would that annoy you?"

but she also said "i will have more fun than 2weeks ago"


----------



## Trojan (Jun 30, 2015)

I am more interested on how is SS going to be fucked if Sakura is the mother!


----------



## Kuzehiko (Jun 30, 2015)

i think that was a clue penta. Why would she bother herself on putting an image like that then?


----------



## patoplastico (Jun 30, 2015)

Raiden said:


> hey hey we know that .



Is this for me? I actually mean no offense. I thought it could be something like Celsius.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Jun 30, 2015)

...maybe the Five Kage show up?


----------



## Punished Kiba (Jun 30, 2015)

All I'm getting in my Head from this is that, Kiba possibly has 5 secret Kids


----------



## Nyusatsu (Jun 30, 2015)

Sarada has the DNA of 5 people?


----------



## izanagi x izanami (Jun 30, 2015)

penta?


----------



## Raiden (Jun 30, 2015)

patoplastico said:


> Is this for me? I actually mean no offense. I thought it could be something like Celsius.



im joking.


----------



## Jpororo (Jun 30, 2015)

Yup we are totally stuck on the word "penta"
I think the vodka theory makes sense


----------



## xRenChi (Jun 30, 2015)

Hussain said:


> I am more interested on how is SS going to be fucked if Sakura is the mother!



All I can think of is Sasuke stays on his mission and doesn't attend Sarada's graduation ceremony so Sarada is angry at her father again so with the Boruto movie.


----------



## Black Mirror (Jun 30, 2015)

Since we talk about Misuki anyway now, If Kabuto is his dad, Anko would be the mom then? Would explain the little chit-chat between chouchou and mitsuki.


----------



## izanagi x izanami (Jun 30, 2015)




----------



## Evil (Jun 30, 2015)

Since you guys like spoilers so much, and I like trolling so much. I made a bunch of spoilers for you- though one of them is real, can you find the real one?

Karin shows up after all the Shins have been defeated, and tries to explain to Sarada why their DNA Matched. Appearently the healing effects of Karin's blood where enhanced by some of Orochimaru's experiments on Sasuke which also resulted in him carrying her DNA and this was passed on to Karin.

Appearently, Shin is Chocho's father.

Rinnegan appears in one of Sarada's eyes, possibly a result of Uzumaki Blood and Uchiha Blood mixing.

Itachi shows up to save the day again. He used his Sharingan to take over the afterlife and has ressurected all the people who had ever died. Including Kaguya, who is currently dating the Third Hokage.

Naruto wins the day by glaring at the Shins and then gives them a bit of TNJ telling them he will fix their bad manners, and they all returned to Konoha to live happily forever. Possibly.

It seems that the older Shin had created some kind of self-destruct link between himself and the other shins, as shortly after Sarada's attack all the Shin's start to fall apart as a seal covers there body after it first appears on the Older Body. They don't say for sure though, and Sasuke thinks that maybe it was something Orochimaru implanted.

Sarada's attack from the last chapter pretty much wiped out nearly all the Shin's, but some of them survived and Sakura feeling all motherly decided to take them back to Konoha to be raised at an Orphanage run by Kabuto and Urushi.

Mugen Tsukuyomi, or at least a smaller version of it, is used to place all the Shin's into an eternal Genjustu cast by Sasuke using the eyes implanted in the dead older Shin.

Orochimaru shows up to assist the team and ends up sealing all the Shins with some kind of mass summoning where a large number of snakes arrive to coil around and swallow the Shins whole before disappearing. Naruto is worried that Orochimaru won't deal with the Shin's properly and that they may return again.

Madara appears with Hashirama and they play Rock-Papaer-Scissors to decide who gets to be the 8th Hokage.


----------



## SharinganGirl (Jun 30, 2015)

How many pages is said chapter?


----------



## Raiden (Jun 30, 2015)

> Sarada's attack from the last chapter pretty much wiped out nearly all the Shin's, but some of them survived and Sakura feeling all motherly decided to take them back to Konoha to be raised at an Orphanage run by Kabuto and Urushi.





> Karin shows up after all the Shins have been defeated, and tries to explain to Sarada why their DNA Matched. Appearently the healing effects of Karin's blood where enhanced by some of Orochimaru's experiments on Sasuke which also resulted in him carrying her DNA and this was passed on to Karin.



One of these two.


----------



## Black Mirror (Jun 30, 2015)

Evil said:


> Appearently, Shin is Chocho's father.



I knew it!



Evil said:


> Orochimaru shows up to assist the team and ends up sealing all the Shins with some kind of mass summoning where a large number of snakes arrive to coil around and swallow the Shins whole before disappearing. Naruto is worried that Orochimaru won't deal with the Shin's properly and that they may return again.



This should be the real one.


----------



## Knowna (Jun 30, 2015)

Evil said:


> Sarada's attack from the last chapter pretty much wiped out nearly all the Shin's, but some of them survived and Sakura feeling all motherly decided to take them back to Konoha to be raised at an Orphanage run by Kabuto and Urushi.
> .



Im guessing this one...


----------



## SSRules (Jun 30, 2015)

What the hell? xD


----------



## Sora (Jun 30, 2015)

Evil said:


> Karin shows up after all the Shins have been defeated, and tries to explain to Sarada why their DNA Matched. Appearently the healing effects of Karin's blood where enhanced by some of Orochimaru's experiments on Sasuke which also resulted in him carrying her DNA and this was passed on to Karin.



what the fuck
i think it's this one


----------



## Hitt (Jun 30, 2015)

> Itachi shows up to save the day again. He used his Sharingan to take over the afterlife and has ressurected all the people who had ever died. Including Kaguya, who is currently dating the Third Hokage.



Clearly this one


----------



## SharinganGirl (Jun 30, 2015)

Evil said:


> It seems that the older Shin had created some kind of self-destruct link between himself and the other shins, as shortly after Sarada's attack all the Shin's start to fall apart as a seal covers there body after it first appears on the Older Body. They don't say for sure though, and Sasuke thinks that maybe it was something Orochimaru implanted.
> 
> Sarada's attack from the last chapter pretty much wiped out nearly all the Shin's, but some of them survived and Sakura feeling all motherly decided to take them back to Konoha to be raised at an Orphanage run by Kabuto and Urushi.



Either one of those two.


----------



## deborah76 (Jun 30, 2015)

well, that escalated quickly


----------



## afrosheen6565 (Jun 30, 2015)

Evil said:


> Since you guys like spoilers so much, and I like trolling so much. I made a bunch of spoilers for you- though one of them is real, can you find the real one?
> 
> *Karin shows up after all the Shins have been defeated, and tries to explain to Sarada why their DNA Matched. Appearently the healing effects of Karin's blood where enhanced by some of Orochimaru's experiments on Sasuke which also resulted in him carrying her DNA and this was passed on to Karin.*
> Appearently, Shin is Chocho's father.
> ...



I think all in bold are plausible.


----------



## patoplastico (Jun 30, 2015)

Evil said:


> *Itachi shows up to save the day again. He used his Sharingan to take over the afterlife and has ressurected all the people who had ever died. Including Kaguya, who is currently dating the Third Hokage.*



After a 10 years dimension jumping, Sacuck comes back home and finds out Itachi has cucked him with Sakura. Everyone but the deadbeat dad is happy. The End.


----------



## izanagi x izanami (Jun 30, 2015)

Evil said:


> Since you guys like spoilers so much, and I like trolling so much. I made a bunch of spoilers for you- though one of them is real, can you find the real one?
> 
> Karin shows up after all the Shins have been defeated, and tries to explain to Sarada why their DNA Matched. Appearently the healing effects of Karin's blood where enhanced by some of Orochimaru's experiments on Sasuke which also resulted in him carrying her DNA and this was passed on to Karin.
> 
> ...



out of 4 probably


----------



## Altair21 (Jun 30, 2015)

It's either the 1st or the 7th. None of the other ones seem even remotely likely.


----------



## Majin Lu (Jun 30, 2015)

Evil said:


> Since you guys like spoilers so much, and I like trolling so much. I made a bunch of spoilers for you- though one of them is real, can you find the real one?
> 
> *K*arin shows up after all the Shins have been defeated, and tries to explain to Sarada why their DNA Matched. Appearently the healing effects of Karin's blood where enhanced by some of Orochimaru's experiments on Sasuke which also resulted in him carrying her DNA and this was passed on to Karin.
> 
> ...


KARIN.IS.MOM

Tell me you are trolling us.


----------



## Shoken (Jun 30, 2015)

Mugen Tsukuyomi !


----------



## ch1p (Jun 30, 2015)

Evil said:


> Madara appears with Hashirama and they play Rock-Papaer-Scissors to decide who gets to be the 8th Hokage.



If       only.


----------



## Altair21 (Jun 30, 2015)

Majin Lu said:


> KARIN.IS.MOM
> 
> Tell me you are trolling us.



Oh shit


----------



## sakuraboobs (Jun 30, 2015)

Evil said:


> Since you guys like spoilers so much, and I like trolling so much. I made a bunch of spoilers for you- though one of them is real, can you find the real one?
> 
> Karin shows up after all the Shins have been defeated, and tries to explain to Sarada why their DNA Matched. Appearently the healing effects of Karin's blood where enhanced by some of Orochimaru's experiments on Sasuke which also resulted in him carrying her DNA and this was passed on to Karin.
> 
> ...



The bold one?


----------



## Trojan (Jun 30, 2015)

Honestly none of those scenarios interest me. 

Seems a boring chapter. :/


----------



## afrosheen6565 (Jun 30, 2015)

Sora said:


> what the fuck
> i think it's this one



Nah. That one was a fanfic theory that's been roaming around in the library I think.


----------



## Jpororo (Jun 30, 2015)

Maybe she's trolling
She didn't spoil the real fun part yet
thats what I'm guessing
perhaps none of them r right


----------



## afrosheen6565 (Jun 30, 2015)

Altair21 said:


> Oh shit



No. NO. NO. NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Knowna (Jun 30, 2015)

*Karin is Mom* doesn't mean she's Saradas tho


----------



## Sora (Jun 30, 2015)

Evil said:


> Since you guys like spoilers so much, and I like trolling so much. I made a bunch of spoilers for you- though one of them is real, can you find the real one?
> 
> Karin shows up after all the Shins have been defeated, and tries to explain to Sarada why their DNA Matched. Appearently the healing effects of Karin's blood where enhanced by some of Orochimaru's experiments on Sasuke which also resulted in him carrying her DNA and this was passed on to Karin.
> 
> ...


omg
Karin is the mom
after all


----------



## Altair21 (Jun 30, 2015)

You guys are missing it. Majin Lu caught the real clue.


----------



## Hitt (Jun 30, 2015)

KARIN IS MOM

Ah the trolling is so wonderful.


----------



## SharinganGirl (Jun 30, 2015)

Uhhh... I don't recall Orochimaru ever performing experiments on Sasuke beyond giving him a curse mark, so how does that first one even make sense? Like Sasuke would willingly let Orochimaru do experiments on him. Lol


----------



## Raiden (Jun 30, 2015)

Knowna said:


> *Karin is Mom* doesn't mean she's Saradas tho



lol who would it be then?


----------



## Kuzehiko (Jun 30, 2015)

Karin showing up? I see it kinda weird since she isnt shown up in the whole Gaiden xD but I'm going for first one you typed. She just shows up and explains all the mom drama.


----------



## SSRules (Jun 30, 2015)

Trolling for sure


----------



## Addy (Jun 30, 2015)

Knowna said:


> Im guessing this one...



yup, placing my bet on this one as well.

wait, why do the shins agree to go to konoha?


----------



## sakuraboobs (Jun 30, 2015)

Knowna said:


> *Karin is Mom* doesn't mean she's Saradas tho


Exactly.


----------



## Sora (Jun 30, 2015)

wow if evil's spoiler is correct Kishimoto is going to be a dead man when he comes to comic con


----------



## patoplastico (Jun 30, 2015)

dat Evil. 

I still say the Itachi spoiler seems legit.


----------



## Trojan (Jun 30, 2015)

Kishi still carried on that? 

I approve!


----------



## SharinganGirl (Jun 30, 2015)

Sorry, but not falling for trolling again lol. I'm not that gullible.


----------



## Shoken (Jun 30, 2015)

Mugen Tsukuyomi, or at least a smaller version of of it, is used to all the site's Shin Genjustu cast into an eternal Sasuke by using the implanted eyes in the dead Shin older.

or 

Orochimaru shows up to assist the team and ends up sealing all the Shins with Some Kind of mass summoning WHERE a wide number of snakes coil around and happens to swallow whole the Shins before disappearing. Naruto is worried That Orochimaru will not deal with the Shin's Properly and That They May return again.


----------



## ch1p (Jun 30, 2015)

All those Shins need to be taken care of somehow, so desintegration spoiler is the one that fits.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Jun 30, 2015)

Wait didn't Evil say earlier that Sakura is Sarada's biological mom?


----------



## greatestchange (Jun 30, 2015)

That was too easy....


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Jun 30, 2015)

vered said:


> 5 could also mean Kaguya's  5 dimensions\



She has 6 dimensions, not 5.



Evil said:


> Since you guys like spoilers so much, and I like trolling so much. I made a bunch of spoilers for you- though one of them is real, can you find the real one?
> 
> *K*arin shows up after all the Shins have been defeated, and tries to explain to Sarada why their DNA Matched. Appearently the healing effects of Karin's blood where enhanced by some of Orochimaru's experiments on Sasuke which also resulted in him carrying her DNA and this was passed on to Karin.
> 
> ...



If you pick from the list, obviously it has to be between the first or the seventh.

But, I highlighted the possible clue for those who missed it.


----------



## Hitt (Jun 30, 2015)

She said she's gonna have a lot of fun with this one, and I can guaranteed you that's 100% true.


----------



## Addy (Jun 30, 2015)

Majin Lu said:


> KARIN.IS.MOM
> 
> Tell me you are trolling us.



..... man your decoding skills. 2 weeks ago and now this week...... i envy you


----------



## Sora (Jun 30, 2015)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> Wait didn't Evil say earlier that Sakura is Sarada's biological mom?



maybe they are both Sarada's moms


----------



## izanagi x izanami (Jun 30, 2015)

wtf is this shit...............omg


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Jun 30, 2015)

Maybe Karin has her own kids too?


----------



## xRenChi (Jun 30, 2015)

Karin is Mitsuki's mom.


----------



## Trojan (Jun 30, 2015)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> Wait didn't Evil say earlier that Sakura is Sarada's biological mom?



No, she said how fucked it would be if Sakura was the mother or something.


----------



## patoplastico (Jun 30, 2015)

Being serious, I hope the Shins get to the orphanage. Poor kids deserve a chance of a normal life.



SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> Wait didn't Evil say earlier that Sakura is Sarada's biological mom?



Evil is trolling. It could be truth, it could be a lie. We'll now tomorrow.


----------



## Kuzehiko (Jun 30, 2015)

The preview said Sarada's birth was going to be revealed so there should be an amout of flashbacks! What are you planning, Evil? We know all the mother drama will get solved in this chapter but we don't just know what's gonna happen. You could give us some clues what's going on it!


----------



## sakuraboobs (Jun 30, 2015)

Karin for sure is not Sarada's mom. Sakura is.


----------



## afrosheen6565 (Jun 30, 2015)

The thing is...if Sakura is the mother, it's not a troll. Has to be Karin. Or Evil is just a vindictive indiscriminate sadist...which I can't accept. Help us evir-sama


----------



## Arya Stark (Jun 30, 2015)

Kabuto running an orphanage sounds so stupid, that's something Kishi would do.


----------



## Nyusatsu (Jun 30, 2015)

Karin is mom

Mitzuki= Karin x Kabuto??  xDDDDDD


----------



## Black Mirror (Jun 30, 2015)

Majin Lu said:


> KARIN.IS.MOM
> 
> Tell me you are trolling us.



 well, now we need to know who the daddy is


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Jun 30, 2015)

Actually Karin and Kabuto being Mitsuki's parents isn't too far fetched... that's only 'cause we know fuck all about the guy. 



SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> Wait didn't Evil say earlier that Sakura is Sarada's biological mom?





Evil does not simply give clear answers.


----------



## Addy (Jun 30, 2015)

Hussain said:


> Kishi still carried on that?
> 
> I approve!



no itachi but carried out on some pairing tro shit.... fu kishi 


see yall tomorrow, looking at the possible spoilers, chapter aint worth staying up for


----------



## Abanikochan (Jun 30, 2015)

Karin had a kid with Urushi?


----------



## Uchisians (Jun 30, 2015)

Karin  is mom? Shin's mom?


----------



## Majin Lu (Jun 30, 2015)

Addy said:


> ..... man your decoding skills. 2 weeks ago and now this week...... i envy you


I didn't even start to read the options, that was the first thing I saw.


----------



## Milady (Jun 30, 2015)

The self destruct one sounds possible.


----------



## Nagato Sennin (Jun 30, 2015)

Karin is shin's mom?


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Jun 30, 2015)

Evil said:


> What if I post and say that Sakura is the biological mother? How fucked are you guys then?


First post she said!


----------



## Kyosuke (Jun 30, 2015)

I'll go with the letter *I*.


----------



## Trojan (Jun 30, 2015)

Shin is a clone people.


----------



## Raventhal (Jun 30, 2015)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> First post she said!



What if is the key word.  Never said it was true lol.


----------



## Jpororo (Jun 30, 2015)

Oh my, Mitsuki's mom is Karin?
Shocker!


----------



## Raiden (Jun 30, 2015)

The Karin one might be true.

came through sakura with karin's DNA. and probably explained by the bullshit science that we figured was behind with the bite.


----------



## Shoken (Jun 30, 2015)

karin X shin = mitsuki ?


----------



## jorge2060 88 (Jun 30, 2015)

Uhm 
First she implied that sakura was the biological 

Then she told us that the fodder ninja who had a crush on sakura makes a come back

Then she said that karin is a mom but didn't said whose 

Is karin a mother but she hooked up with fodder ninja turtle who had a crush on sakura? (What a waste)


----------



## patoplastico (Jun 30, 2015)

Karin seems to be the mom of everyone these days. Soon, we'll have a back to the past and learn she's actually Kushina aka Naruto's mom.


----------



## Abanikochan (Jun 30, 2015)

Notice how Evil never confirmed any of the "Karin is mom" posts.


----------



## Kuzehiko (Jun 30, 2015)

She is trolling so no way Karins the mom. Remember what she said last year, if NaruHina kids's images hadnt gotten infiltrated for The Last she would have trolled us with Naruto ending xD


----------



## Hitt (Jun 30, 2015)

She didn't deny it either.  Keep playing, gentleman.


----------



## greatestchange (Jun 30, 2015)

jorge2060 88 said:


> Then she told us that the fodder ninja who had a crush on sakura makes a come back



That's not the same guy


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jun 30, 2015)

Arya Stark said:


> Kabuto running an orphanage sounds so stupid, that's something Kishi would do.



That's the only thing reasonable about the Gaiden considering that people assumed Kabuto would be running the orphanage when chapter 700 came out.


----------



## deborah76 (Jun 30, 2015)

I guess that Evil saying "Karin is mom" and not "Karin is THE mom" was proposital?


----------



## afrosheen6565 (Jun 30, 2015)

Abanikochan said:


> Notice how Evil never confirmed any of the "Karin is mom" posts.



I find it hard to believe Karin has gotten over Sasuke. We're going to get some form of confirmation soon.


----------



## Trojan (Jun 30, 2015)

jorge2060 88 said:


> Uhm
> First she implied that sakura was the biological
> *
> Then she told us that the fodder ninja who had a crush on sakura makes a come back*
> ...



He did not have a crush on her.


----------



## Jpororo (Jun 30, 2015)

The ninja in the spoiler
Isn't he one of Kabuto's childhood friend
he's not the one that had a crush on Sakura


----------



## Arya Stark (Jun 30, 2015)

*brings out popcorn*

I still put my bets on Sakura being the mum but troll on Evil, night is long.


----------



## Shoken (Jun 30, 2015)

Karin 's  the mother in the
Mugen Tsukuyomi create by shin


----------



## Abanikochan (Jun 30, 2015)

She purposely made the "spoiler puzzle" really easy because she knew everyone would immediately know to look at the first letter because she already did the same thing with the shinjutsu thing with the Kakashi susanoo spoiler. It's a troll.


----------



## Knowna (Jun 30, 2015)

She already mentioned Urushi appears, so the only spoiler with him in it, was Sakura taking shins to the orphanage..
Seems it's obviously that one....


----------



## jorge2060 88 (Jun 30, 2015)

Hussain said:


> He did not have a crush on her.



Who da fuck is that guy then?


----------



## patoplastico (Jun 30, 2015)

Perhaps Kabuto's friend is love letter boy's dad. It could happen.


----------



## Uchisians (Jun 30, 2015)

Karin shows up. The focus on snake cameras makes sense then. She saw what happened between  Suigetsu and Sarasa.


----------



## Milady (Jun 30, 2015)

Karin is the mom at the orphanage


----------



## Raiden (Jun 30, 2015)

SuohUchiha said:


> She is trolling so no way Karins the mom. Remember what she said last year, if NaruHina kids's images hadnt gotten infiltrated for The Last she would have trolled us with Naruto ending xD



Yeah I felt like the Karin is mom was almost too obvious.


----------



## Altair21 (Jun 30, 2015)

jorge2060 88 said:


> Who da fuck is that guy then?



It's the guy that appeared in those flashback chapters during the Kabuto vs Itachi and Sasuke fight.


----------



## jorge2060 88 (Jun 30, 2015)

Oh I remembered that guy is kabuto's orphanage friend

Edit: Ninjaed


----------



## mayumi (Jun 30, 2015)

Karin being the mother or Salad being a test tube baby is the only thing that can save the gaiden's so called message. No amount of preaching of how DNA doesn't matter but Salad still being SS daughter will be satisfying.


----------



## Raiden (Jun 30, 2015)

so then its the sakura and shin one


----------



## PAWS (Jun 30, 2015)

Really guys,

Karin is Mitsuki's mom
Kabuto and Karin had Mitsuki
Karin is the mother at the orphanage
Karin and Urushi had a kid

What has been Karin's involvement in Gaiden? Being Sarada's mom,  thats the truth, Make your peace with it before the chapter is released.


----------



## Venom Snake (Jun 30, 2015)

I just want a hint of the threat to Kaguya


----------



## Shoken (Jun 30, 2015)

"karin is mom" with the spoil of your choice


----------



## Trojan (Jun 30, 2015)

PAWS said:


> Really guys,
> 
> Karin is Mitsuki's mom
> Kabuto and Karin had Mitsuki
> ...



Did not Seuigetsu say Karin is at another hideout?  

Which is not the orphanage? 

Mitsuki's parents seems a secret even in the movie, let alone the Gaiden. 
and he is irrelevant in the Gaiden to begin with.


----------



## PAWS (Jun 30, 2015)

Hussain said:


> Did not Seuigetsu say Karin is at another hideout?
> 
> Which is not the orphanage?



The hideouts have nothing to do with the orphanage......


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jun 30, 2015)

Hussain said:


> Did not Seuigetsu say Karin is at another hideout?
> 
> Which is not the orphanage?
> 
> ...



Nice catch on that one. 

I mean, this is Suigetsu though. This is the same guy people assumed can't do a DNA test. Maybe people will assume that he's wrong again on this one. 

Yeah it doesn't make sense but that's how people think. "Suigetsu is wrong lolz".


----------



## Kuzehiko (Jun 30, 2015)

By what Evil posted I've deduced next spoilers:

-Karin appears and explain all the shitty drama by saying the DNA test matched because Sasuke has drunk much of her blood and chakra.

-There are a few flashbacks of Sarada's birth which shows us Sakura giving birth to Sarada.

-Karin had a child with Kabuto and it's Mitsuki.

-SS Moment.

-Sarada graduates.

-Sasuke leaves Konoha after Sarada's graduation and pokes her head.


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Jun 30, 2015)

Majin Lu said:


> KARIN.IS.MOM
> 
> Tell me you are trolling us.


So much for it being a red herring.


----------



## PAWS (Jun 30, 2015)

SuohUchiha said:


> By what Evil posted I've deduced next spoilers:
> 
> -Karin appears and explain all the shitty drama by saying the DNA test matched because Sasuke has drunk much of her blood and chakra.
> 
> ...



You couldnt be more wrong.


----------



## Raiden (Jun 30, 2015)

None of the believable spoiler paragraphs are bombshell ish. The "Karin is mom" thing is though lol


----------



## Jpororo (Jun 30, 2015)

Naruto is not NTR
I doubt that this is even the last chapter


----------



## Raypazza (Jun 30, 2015)

Karin is The madonna


----------



## patoplastico (Jun 30, 2015)

Instead of graduation, I'd rather see Sauce - one arm and all- re-building their house. You know, Yamato is too busy watching Oro's door, and Sakura and her kid need a place to sleep.


----------



## Abanikochan (Jun 30, 2015)

Thdyingbreed said:


> So much for it being a red herring.



She was going to reveal that Narusaku was canon before I ruined that by posting The Last spoilers. Plus she made the "spoiler" super easy knowing that she had done the same thing before. Try again.


----------



## Alasteir (Jun 30, 2015)

Raiden said:


> None of the believable spoiler paragraphs are bombshell ish. The "Karin is mom" thing is though lol



Not really, considering most people believe Karin is the mother already as per Chapter 7, and even SS shippers are half expecting it to be true. So not exactly an Earth shattering truth, but a rehash of what? 2 to 3 weeks ago?


----------



## PAWS (Jun 30, 2015)

Abanikochan said:


> She was going to reveal that Narusaku was canon before I ruined that by posting The Last spoilers. Plus she made the "spoiler" super easy knowing that she had done the same thing before. Try again.



Thats your only saving grace.....The manga has outright told us Karin is the mom and Evil just confirmed it.


----------



## bluemiracle (Jun 30, 2015)

Abanikochan said:


> She was going to reveal that Narusaku was canon before I ruined that by posting The Last spoilers. Plus she made the "spoiler" super easy knowing that she had done the same thing before. Try again.



considering this is the last chapter as well it would make sense


----------



## Raiden (Jun 30, 2015)

Alasteir said:


> Not really, considering most people believe Karin is the mother already as per Chapter 7, and even SS shippers are half expecting it to be true. So not exactly an Earth shattering truth, but a rehash of what? 2 to 3 weeks ago?



True that a lot of people are leaning with the DNA test, but there's still a shitload of people who think it's Sakura's kid:


----------



## Raypazza (Jun 30, 2015)

PAWS said:


> Thats your only saving grace.....The manga has outright told us Karin is the mom and Evil just confirmed it.



Bro....plis ahahahhahahah


----------



## Alasteir (Jun 30, 2015)

Raiden said:


> True that a lot of people are leaning with the DNA test, but there's still a shitload of people who think it's Sakura's kid:



That's not exactly a shitload when the majority believe it was. I suppose the question is: Who is Evil trolling? The majority, or the minority?


----------



## Abanikochan (Jun 30, 2015)

PAWS said:


> Thats your only saving grace.....The manga has outright told us Karin is the mom and Evil just confirmed it.



Only saving grace? Try obtaining some reading comprehension skills then. Especially since everything in the manga has indicated otherwise.


----------



## Raiden (Jun 30, 2015)

In my time here, I don't think forty eight people is a lot for a poll like that. And the poll doesn't account for how confident people are in the yes' that they cast. I think it would be a surprise even for the people who sense that Karin has a different mom.


----------



## Jpororo (Jun 30, 2015)

Ummmm 
why would Kishi ruin Sasuke and Sakura, two characters he worked his butt off for, for the past 15 years?
Why would he show affection between Sasusaku for the past few chapters if this whole thing ISN'T red herring?
Doesn't make sense


----------



## sakuraboobs (Jun 30, 2015)

PAWS said:


> Thats your only saving grace.....The manga has outright told us Karin is the mom and Evil just confirmed it.


Someone hold the hand of this kid.


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Jun 30, 2015)

Abanikochan said:


> She was going to reveal that Narusaku was canon before I ruined that by posting The Last spoilers. Plus she made the "spoiler" super easy knowing that she had done the same thing before. Try again.


Nice try but Evil has done this before where he intentionally hid real spoilers inside of fake ones and the first letters spelling out Karin is mom is not a coincidence. 

But I will enjoy the meltdown when it's outright stated on panel that Karin is the mother then SS has no more excuses and that will put an end to the denial once and for all.


----------



## izanagi x izanami (Jun 30, 2015)

how did karin get sasuke's sperm?


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jun 30, 2015)

Jpororo said:


> Ummmm
> why would Kishi ruin Sasuke and Sakura, two characters he worked his butt off for, for the past 15 years?
> Why would he show affection between Sasusaku for the past few chapters if this whole thing ISN'T red herring?
> Doesn't make sense



Sakura's already been ruined as a character prior to the Gaiden. Hell, the fact Sasuke didn't see his family for most of Sarada's life is already proof their relationship isn't as great as people assumed. You can't just say "well Sarada's mother is Sakura lolz, this pairing is great" while omitting the bad parts. That's not something the SasuSaku fandom wants, they wanted a pairing with no bad parts to it. 

And another thing, most people on this forum don't know what a "red herring" actually is. They're just saying it because 1 person did so now that's their defense. 

Besides, this is Kishimoto. He's fucked up every single character in this manga not named Itachi. Whatever the result will be is the result but the truth is judging Kishi's track record, he's great at fucking things up rather than making them right.


----------



## Raiden (Jun 30, 2015)

I honestly don't think Karin is the mom because the movie says it's Sakura's kid, and some of Kishimoto's people actually responded to pairing fans defensively.


----------



## Alasteir (Jun 30, 2015)

Raiden said:


> In my time here, I don't think forty eight people is a lot for a poll like that. And the poll doesn't account for how confident people are in the yes' that they cast. I think it would be a surprise even for the people who sense that Karin has a different mom.



Personally, I can't speak for this forum, but I get the sense that the overwhelming majority of people, especially non-shippers, at least in the west, believe that Karin is the mom. So if it is true, it wouldn't exactly be a "truth", so who knows? At this point, maybe Evil has it out for SS shippers? Considering the confession about the desire to troll the Naruto ending, maybe she likes to troll dominant pairings. If this is true, then the Karin is mom spoiler is probably true.


----------



## sakuraboobs (Jun 30, 2015)

izanagi x izanami said:


> how did karin get sasuke's sperm?



She didn't.


----------



## PAWS (Jun 30, 2015)

sasusakucannon said:


> Someone hold the hand of this kid.





Abanikochan said:


> Only saving grace? Try obtaining some reading comprehension skills then. Especially since everything in the manga has indicated otherwise.





Raypazza said:


> Bro....plis ahahahhahahah



Good luck. You are gonna need it.


----------



## Last Dinosaur (Jun 30, 2015)

I don't think Karin is Mitsuki's mom, I get the feeling his origin will be keep as secret until the movie or a hypotetical Naruto GT.




Raiden said:


> I honestly don't think Karin is the mom because the movie says it's Sakura's kid, and some of Kishimoto's people actually responded to pairing fans defensively.



Sakura is the mom, just not the biological mom. I think that's the message of this gaiden.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Jun 30, 2015)

Thdyingbreed said:


> So much for it being a red herring.


You do know that's vague, right? I know you love trolling the SasuSaku fans, but come on. 'Karin is Mom' doesn't say 'Karin is the mom'.


----------



## Alasteir (Jun 30, 2015)

Kasumi said:


> She still could be Sakura's kid, adopted kid that is.



This is the current belief of Sarada at least. Seems like the chapter is going to restate what she already knows.


----------



## izanagi x izanami (Jun 30, 2015)

sasusakucannon said:


> She didn't.



karin needs sasuke's sperm to give birth to sarada, unless sarada is dna clone


----------



## Arles Celes (Jun 30, 2015)

Maybe Karin is someone elses mom, maybe she is Salad's mom, maybe Salad is a "salad" made up from more than one mom, maybe she is not even Sasuke's blood related daughter either...

Who knows 

Kishi is a hack so anything may happen, really


----------



## Trojan (Jun 30, 2015)

Raiden said:


> I honestly don't think Karin is the mom because the movie says it's Sakura's kid, and some of Kishimoto's people actually responded to pairing fans defensively.



I don't know if Karin is indeed the mother, and I don't care. However, A & B were still presented like brothers, even tho we learned they are not really brothers by blood.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Jun 30, 2015)

And again, Evil's first post said Sakura is Sarada's bio mom.


----------



## Jpororo (Jun 30, 2015)

Huh?
So OD confirmed on Reddit that this is the last chap?


----------



## Abanikochan (Jun 30, 2015)

Thdyingbreed said:


> Nice try but Evil has done this before where he intentionally hid real spoilers inside of fake ones and the first letters spelling out Karin is mom is not a coincidence.
> 
> But I will enjoy the meltdown when it's outright stated on panel that Karin is the mother then SS has no more excuses and that will put an end to the denial once and for all.



She already did this before. That's why its so obvious and why she did this again because she knew ppl would find the answer in 5 sec. Look for 真実.


----------



## StickaStick (Jun 30, 2015)

So another boring chapter to close it out. How appropriate.


----------



## bluemiracle (Jun 30, 2015)

Raiden said:


> I honestly don't think Karin is the mom because the movie says it's Sakura's kid, and some of Kishimoto's people actually responded to pairing fans defensively.



Everything single thing points out to Sakura being the mother. I'm quite surprised this is even in question but meh


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Jun 30, 2015)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> You do know that's vague, right? I know you love trolling the SasuSaku fans, but come on. 'Karin is Mom' doesn't say 'Karin is the mom'.


It's extremely obvious what it's referring too it's been suggested throughout the Gaiden that Karin could be the mother.


Let's not play dumb here we all know what that spoiler means and who it relates too.


----------



## Altair21 (Jun 30, 2015)

Raiden said:


> *I honestly don't think Karin is the mom because the movie says it's Sakura's kid*, and some of Kishimoto's people actually responded to pairing fans defensively.



Sakura can be the mother while not being the biological mother, so I wouldn't really use that quote as evidence. Now the editor one where he/she said that Karin has nothing to do with Sarada is a bit odd if Karin does turn out to be the mother. There's also the statement from Kishi himself where he says Sarada was* born between Sasuke and Sakura*. 

So unless he decided to completely retcon the damn thing (entirely possible) then those statements don't make much sense in all honesty if Karin is indeed the biological mom.


----------



## Alasteir (Jun 30, 2015)

Last Dinosaur said:


> I don't think Karin is Mitsuki's mom, I get the feeling his origin will be keep as secret until the movie or a hypotetical Naruto GT.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I hesitate to believe this, only because the message behind the Naruto vs Neji struggle didn't actually go the route of Naruto actually being a failure, and managing to overcome it. Instead, he got the message, and then it turns out, HEY! You're the reincarnation of the son of a freakin God!! Maybe Kishi's changed, who knows.


----------



## Black Mirror (Jun 30, 2015)

Evil, we are ready for more


----------



## Last Dinosaur (Jun 30, 2015)

Abanikochan said:


> *She already did this before.* That's why its so obvious and why she did this again because she knew ppl would find the answer in 5 sec. Look for 真実.



When?


----------



## sakuraboobs (Jun 30, 2015)

bluemiracle said:


> Everything single thing points out to Sakura being the mother. I'm quite surprised this is even in question but meh



How can someone actually think Uchiha fucking Sasuke would betray his waifu with Karin of all people.


----------



## Raypazza (Jun 30, 2015)

PAWS said:


> Good luck. You are gonna need it.



I don't neex good luck since everything kishimoto stated in this gaiden is actually the contrary of the DNA test ...beginning from naruto saying to sarada she has same features of sakura  concluding to sarada herself which has the same fighting style od Her mom.
It doesnt need too mu h to understand that the karin as sarada's mother is a big troll! 
100%sure


----------



## Knowna (Jun 30, 2015)

The_ Karin is Mom_ is just another spoiler that people can *foolishly *believe is true from her list of possible outcomes. 
She wants to get a rise from people so obviously she'll tease that...

But since she didn't write a full length spoiler with Karin being the mom, please put two and two together and realize what that means jfc...


----------



## patoplastico (Jun 30, 2015)

Raiden said:


> I honestly don't think Karin is the mom because the movie says it's Sakura's kid, and some of Kishimoto's people actually responded to pairing fans defensively.



Are movie staff even in the know? Did Kishi even planned this shit from the get go?
I mean, look at his priorities, mama drama instead of establishing the new generation, to the point that we still have no idea why Sasuke couldn't write letters to Sarada, even why apparently Naruto has zero idea what goes with his bff lives and no real, genuine bonding with the man Sara's suppose to see as dad. The DNA message that people so pride themselves to protect, suit Naruto and Sara more than Sara and Sakura at this point.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Jun 30, 2015)

Thdyingbreed said:


> It's extremely obvious what it's referring too it's been suggested throughout the Gaiden that Karin could be the mother.
> 
> 
> Let's not play dumb here we all know what that spoiler means and who it relates too.


And lets not be dumb and forget that this is a Shonen manga, this is Kishimoto's usual red-herring strategy, AND that the genetic material was never confirmed by anyone to be Karin's. 

You love bashing the SasuSaku fandom so you eat these spoilers up.


----------



## Arles Celes (Jun 30, 2015)

The one thing I know is that Kishi is far more EVIL than Evil. 

So all fans should get prepared...for anything


----------



## PAWS (Jun 30, 2015)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> And again, Evil's first post said Sakura is Sarada's bio mom.



*Completely ignores the word if*


----------



## Dark Forces (Jun 30, 2015)

want to enjoy the shitstorm on reddit but damn their server is overloaded right now

here the mods just won't let us enjoy the drama


----------



## Jpororo (Jun 30, 2015)

How many pages in this chap though? Still about 20?


----------



## Alasteir (Jun 30, 2015)

patoplastico said:


> Are movie staff even in the know? Did Kishi even planned this shit from the get go?
> I mean, look at his priorities, mama drama instead of establishing the new generation, to the point that we still have no idea why Sasuke couldn't write letters to Sarada, even why apparently Naruto has zero idea what goes with his bff lives and no real, genuine bonding with the man Sara's suppose to see as dad. The DNA message that people so pride themselves to protect, suit Naruto and Sara more than Sara and Sakura at this point.



Let's not forget that Naruto's the one who convinced Sarada that blood is not what's important, but the bond between two people, and not Sakura.


----------



## Swagger Wagon (Jun 30, 2015)

I can't believe Kabuto was Salad's mom the whole time


----------



## Alasteir (Jun 30, 2015)

PAWS said:


> *Completely ignores the word if*



Come on now. If Evil's gonna troll, even ifs should be suspect. We don't know who Evil is trolling right now.


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Jun 30, 2015)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> And lets not be dumb and forget that this is a Shonen manga, this is Kishimoto's usual red-herring strategy, AND that the genetic material was never confirmed by anyone to be Karin's.
> 
> You love bashing the SasuSaku fandom so you eat these spoilers up.


It's not a red herring Kishimoto outright stated in an interview that he wanted too write about people who were not related through DNA and the bonds they shared it's pretty clear that Kishimoto is writing that story within the Gaiden. 

You can call it a Red Herring all you want but it's extremley obvious where Kishimoto is going with the story and I don't bash anyone I just find it how completley hilarious how delusional certain fandoms can get.


----------



## Abanikochan (Jun 30, 2015)

Last Dinosaur said:


> When?



Kakashi Susanoo chapter. That time she actually tried to make believable fake spoilers among the real one. It was impossible for English speakers to tell which was the real spoiler if you couldn't read the word "truth" in Japanese and know that it was old school Evil spoiling in which each letter of the first sentence spelled out "shinjutsu."


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Jun 30, 2015)

PAWS said:


> *Completely ignores the word if*


Not ignoring it at all. Since it was directed at the people who wanted Karin to be the mom. Seriously, Sarada is ZERO alike to Karin so why do you want her to be Sarada's mom?


----------



## Zef (Jun 30, 2015)

sasusakucannon said:


> How can someone actually think Uchiha fucking Sasuke would betray his waifu with Karin of all people.



That's pretty much why it's a troll.
The Gaiden isn't going to conclude with Sarada learning Sasuke had an affair. 





I said pages back people should wait on Rai.


----------



## Alasteir (Jun 30, 2015)

Thdyingbreed said:


> It's not a red herring Kishimoto outright stated in an interview that he wanted too write about people who were not related through DNA and the bonds they shared it's pretty clear that Kishimoto is writing that story within the Gaiden. You can call it a Red Herring all you want but it's extremley obvious where Kishimoto is going with the story.
> 
> I don't bash anyone I just find it how hilarious how delusional certain fandoms can get.



He never actually said that; the actual statement was vague enough that no one had anyway of getting anything specific from it, other than DNA would be involved, and so would bonds.


----------



## Shoken (Jun 30, 2015)

Karin shows up after all the Shins have been defeated, and tries to explain to Sarada why their DNA Matched. Appearently the healing effects of Karin's blood where enhanced by some of Orochimaru's experiments on Sasuke which also resulted in him carrying her DNA and this was passed on to Karin.


Naruto wins the day by glaring at the Shins and then gives them a bit of TNJ telling them he will fix their bad manners, and they all returned to Konoha to live happily forever. Possibly.

It seems that the older Shin had created some kind of self-destruct link between himself and the other shin
but some of them survived and Sakura feeling all motherly decided to take them back to Konoha to be raised at an Orphanage run by Kabuto and Urushi.

But removing spoil false There is no sentence "karin is mom". So it is not the biological mother of sarada.


----------



## izanagi x izanami (Jun 30, 2015)

i just dont get it, if karin is mother then how did she get sasuke , kishi needs to explain this


----------



## Raiden (Jun 30, 2015)

> Rinnegan appears in one of Sarada's eyes, possibly a result of Uzumaki Blood and Uchiha Blood mixing.



Good job man


----------



## jemmathepintobean (Jun 30, 2015)

I doubt Kishi would make an affair ...

But at the same time, I have a feeling that Sarada might have Karin's DNA some other way. He probably contemplated this; it is Uzumaki genes...


----------



## izanagi x izanami (Jun 30, 2015)

how.....? henge sakura or some drugging shit?


----------



## Last Dinosaur (Jun 30, 2015)

Why people act like Sasuke cheated on Sakura? Maybe Sakura can't have kids and Karin is the surrogate mother. Stop assuming the worst


----------



## Sissi (Jun 30, 2015)

Pretty sure Karin is the mom of Kabuto's child ! They look so gooood together and they were both missing !


----------



## Alasteir (Jun 30, 2015)

Last Dinosaur said:


> Why people act like Sasuke cheated on Sakura? Maybe Sakura can't have kids and Karin is the surrogate mother. Stop assuming the worst



That causes the obvious plothole of implying that every female in the Leaf is sterile, to where Sakura and Sasuke use a servant of Orochimaru as a surrogate.


----------



## izanagi x izanami (Jun 30, 2015)

Kasumi said:


> Salad may as well be a test tube baby why are people ignoring that and saying ''omfg how can sasuke cheat on sakura''1111!!!!



for test tube, she needs sasuke's sperm , unless sarada is dna cloning


----------



## Arles Celes (Jun 30, 2015)

Zef said:


> That's pretty much why it's a troll.
> The Gaiden isn't going to conclude with Sarada learning Sasuke had an affair.
> 
> 
> ...



Maybe not an affair but what if Sasuke got his DNA stolen?

Or if Salad is not Sasuke's blood related daughter either?

Or...if Saald was made of Sasuke's, Sakura's AND Karin's DNA?


----------



## Altair21 (Jun 30, 2015)

I'm sorry but that test tube baby theory always sounded like fan-fiction BS. I never even began to remotely buy into that theory.


----------



## Otaku Shrink (Jun 30, 2015)

If you take the first statement from Evil, add it with the first of the list of spoilers, and the Karin.is.mom message, they really don't conflict each other.


----------



## Last Dinosaur (Jun 30, 2015)

Alasteir said:


> That causes the obvious plothole of implying that every female in the Leaf is sterile, to where Sakura and Sasuke use a servant of Orochimaru as a surrogate.



but the glasses!!11
It's not like Sasuke has more female friends.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jun 30, 2015)

No matter which side is right, the "Karin is the mother" or "Sakura is the mother" I've gotta give props to that side. Talk about persistence. 

I just hope this chapter has a setup for the Boruto movie with interaction between Naruto and his son. I can't wait to see Boruto pissed off at Sarada being with Naruto.


----------



## Trojan (Jun 30, 2015)

Last Dinosaur said:


> Why people act like Sasuke cheated on Sakura? Maybe Sakura can't have kids and Karin is the surrogate mother. Stop assuming the worst



And maybe he did that before he married Sakura. Why do they assume that Sakura is his first. lol

oh well...

let's wait and see.


----------



## afrosheen6565 (Jun 30, 2015)

Too much to explain away in one chapter?


----------



## Sayuri (Jun 30, 2015)

There's no way it was that easy


----------



## Shoken (Jun 30, 2015)

Raiden said:


> Good job man



sorry I did a pasted copied and forgot to remove it


----------



## Arles Celes (Jun 30, 2015)

Last Dinosaur said:


> Why people act like Sasuke cheated on Sakura? Maybe Sakura can't have kids and Karin is the surrogate mother. Stop assuming the worst



Possible indeed.

But I don't think most SS fans are going to be happy about that regardless of the circumstances.


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Jun 30, 2015)

Shoken said:


> Rinnegan appears in one of Sarada's eyes, possibly a result of Uzumaki Blood and Uchiha Blood mixing.



You need Indra and Asura's chakra, not Uzumaki/Senju and Uchiha blood.



> It seems that the older Shin had created some kind of self-destruct link between himself and the other shin
> but some of them survived and Sakura feeling all motherly decided to take them back to Konoha to be raised at an Orphanage run by Kabuto and Urushi.



The original Shin only knew of the ones that he killed and the ones that betrayed him. The Shin clones created the other Shin clones.



> But removing spoil false There is no sentence "karin is mom". So it is not the biological mother of sarada.



But we dunno for sure if one of those spoilers are correct, or if "Karin is mom" was coded in.

Evil never gives straight answers. Tbh, it is better to wait for Rai; you won't get the full chapter spoiled but you'll get straight answers.


----------



## Jpororo (Jun 30, 2015)

Sayuri said:


> There's no way it was that easy



Did OD really confirm on reddit that this is the last chap?


----------



## Alasteir (Jun 30, 2015)

Last Dinosaur said:


> but the glasses!!11
> It's not like Sasuke has more female friends.



No, but Sakura has Shizune, Hinata, Ino, Temari, probably many different nurses at the hospital/other medical ninja. It seems like a stretch to believe that someone working for a villain that wanted to steal Sasuke's body is considered trustworthy enough for a surrogate.


----------



## izanagi x izanami (Jun 30, 2015)

i doubt this is last chapter, kishi needs to explain lot of shit,


----------



## Arles Celes (Jun 30, 2015)

Hussain said:


> And maybe he did that before he married Sakura. Why do they assume that Sakura is his first. lol
> 
> oh well...
> 
> let's wait and see.



PIMPsuke gonna PIMP. 

What a scumbag


----------



## bluemiracle (Jun 30, 2015)

Oh my God, the theories


----------



## sakuraboobs (Jun 30, 2015)

Hussain said:


> And maybe he did that before he married Sakura. Why do they assume that Sakura is his first. lol
> 
> oh well...
> 
> let's wait and see.



Oh plz


----------



## Alasteir (Jun 30, 2015)

Munboy Dracule O'Brian said:


> You need Indra and Asura's chakra, not Uzumaki/Senju and Uchiha blood.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



She did in the Chapter 7 spoilers as the "gift", and technically it isn't a straight spoiler, since she worded it as a what if troll, meme and all.


----------



## Arles Celes (Jun 30, 2015)

izanagi x izanami said:


> i doubt this is last chapter, kishi needs to explain lot of shit,



So seemed impossible for most to believe that Kishi would tie it all with just chapter 699 and 700.

And yet it happened.

This gaiden is just an extra mini series and since the franchise will still keep going Kishi can answer some questions later or keep the answer ambiguous for the discussion to keep going on like forever.


----------



## jemmathepintobean (Jun 30, 2015)

Kishi wouldn't write about cheating, he even says in Gaiden that Sasuke would be a douchebag 

There are other ways to make Karin the mother besides cheating; some people are very closed-minded


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jun 30, 2015)

izanagi x izanami said:


> i doubt this is last chapter, kishi needs to explain lot of shit,



This is Kishi. 

He won't explain a thing lol.


----------



## Sayuri (Jun 30, 2015)

Evil's first statement isn't necessarily contradictory. Even if Sakura isn't the biological mom, she is still Sarada's mother. Though that would be inconsistent with the way she has been wording it thus far.


----------



## animeboy12 (Jun 30, 2015)

Evil said:


> It seems that the older Shin had created some kind of self-destruct link between himself and the other shins, as shortly after Sarada's attack all the Shin's start to fall apart as a seal covers there body after it first appears on the Older Body. They don't say for sure though, and Sasuke thinks that maybe it was something Orochimaru implanted.



Considering most of the clones were made without father Shin's knowledge this is a fake.


----------



## Shoken (Jun 30, 2015)

Munboy Dracule O'Brian said:


> You need Indra and Asura's chakra, not Uzumaki/Senju and Uchiha blood.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



but if you remove from the list the spoils that are obvious fake, no "karin is mom"


----------



## izanagi x izanami (Jun 30, 2015)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> This is Kishi.
> 
> He won't explain a thing lol.



if karin is mom then he will forced to explain this,


----------



## Arles Celes (Jun 30, 2015)

Seriously, the biggest troll would be the Shin is ChouChou's dad.

Why can't Chouji catch a break 

And no Rinnegan for Salad without Indra's and Asura's DNA...unless Kishi defies his own established rules like he did with Madara using Izanagi despite not having implemented Hashi DNA at that time.

Kishi is a hack


----------



## StickaStick (Jun 30, 2015)

izanagi x izanami said:


> i doubt this is last chapter, kishi needs to explain lot of shit,


Kishi literally could write a book on the stuff he felt unexplained from the original manga, this Gaiden will only add to the collection of material.


----------



## Zef (Jun 30, 2015)

Arles Celes said:


> Maybe not an affair but what if Sasuke got his DNA stolen?
> 
> Or if Salad is not Sasuke's blood related daughter either?
> 
> Or...if Saald was made of Sasuke's, Sakura's AND Karin's DNA?


The test tube theory doesn't really make sense. Who would have created her? Kabuto is reformed, and Oro doesn't recognize her.

The surrogacy theory is more plausible. But only slightly because that would mean Oro, Juugo, and Suigetsu didn't see Karin carry a child for 9 months. Not to mention it makes no sense for Sasuke/Sakura to search for a surrogate outside of Konoha. 

So yeah. I stand by my statement of it being a troll. Sarada learning she's an experiment in the last chapter would be too fucked up, and damaging.


----------



## Alasteir (Jun 30, 2015)

Arles Celes said:


> Seriously, the biggest troll would be the Shin is ChouChou's dad.
> 
> Why can't Chouji catch a break
> 
> ...



The Madara thing is fine, didn't Itachi explain how Izanami was created due to wide Uchiha abuse of it? Seems to imply you don't need Hashi dna to use it. Could be a contradiction.


----------



## Sissi (Jun 30, 2015)

But If Karin is the mom where is she ? She's dead  ?


----------



## BigBadBruin343 (Jun 30, 2015)

Arles Celes said:


> Seriously, the biggest troll would be the Shin is ChouChou's dad.
> 
> Why can't Chouji catch a break
> 
> ...



The Izanagi thing made sense. You don't need Asura's reincarnation's DNA, just Senju DNA for that. He spent his life fighting the Senju, I'm sure he could pick some up from their dead bodies.


----------



## yanna (Jun 30, 2015)

Sakura is the mom. Karin's DNA mixed up with Sasuke's somehow. That's the most plausible theory...


----------



## Last Dinosaur (Jun 30, 2015)

Zef said:


> The test tube theory doesn't really make sense. Who would have created her? Kabuto is reformed, and Oro doesn't recognize her.
> 
> The surrogacy theory is more plausible. But only slightly because that would mean Oro, Juugo, and Suigetsu didn't see Karin carry a child for 9 months. Not to mention it makes no sense for Sasuke/Sakura to search for a surrogate outside of Konoha.
> 
> So yeah. I stand by my statement of it being a troll. Sarada learning she's an experiment in the last chapter would be too fucked up, and damaging.



tbh only Nardo and Suigetsu were clueless, maybe Oro knows.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Jun 30, 2015)

Sissi said:


> But If Karin is the mom where is she ? She's dead  ?


She's alive. In another of Orochimaru's hideouts.


----------



## Altair21 (Jun 30, 2015)

Zef said:


> The test tube theory doesn't really make sense. Who would have created her? Kabuto is reformed, and Oro doesn't recognize her.
> 
> *The surrogacy theory is more plausible. But only slightly because that would mean Oro, Juugo, and Suigetsu didn't see her carrying a child for 9 months. Not to mention it makes no sense for Sasuke/Sakura to search for a surrogate outside of Konoha.*
> 
> So yeah. I stand by my statement of it being a troll. Sarada learning she's an experiment in the last chapter would be too fucked up, and damaging.



Well it can't be anymore ridiculous than Naruto not noticing Sakura was pregnant.  It honestly doesn't make sense either way. As you said, how the fuck would nobody from Taka recognize that Karin was carrying a child for that long?  And on the other side how the fuck did Naruto not recognize that Sakura was pregnant? 

It literally makes no sense either way, but when it comes to Kishi it never does.


----------



## LiquidCobra (Jun 30, 2015)

Man...why couldn't these two just fuck and have a child like normal people? 

Why can't Kishi focus on someone else and stop with the Young and The Restless Uchiha clan?


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Jun 30, 2015)

Alasteir said:


> She did in the Chapter 7 spoilers as the "gift", and technically it isn't a straight spoiler, since she worded it as a what if troll, meme and all.



The "gift"? I don't recall any straight spoilers, tbh. Imma wait for our guy, Rai. 

Well, not that the previous chapters make it easier: DNA test vs Kishi showing Sarada doing a Sakura attack.



Shoken said:


> but if you remove from the list the spoils that are obvious fake, no "karin is mom"



But we dunno if any of them are necessarily true, or if that hidden part is true.


----------



## Sayuri (Jun 30, 2015)

So if Sakura wasn't pregnant where did she get her bigger boobs and wider hips


----------



## Alasteir (Jun 30, 2015)

Munboy Dracule O'Brian said:


> The "gift"? I don't recall any straight spoilers, tbh. Imma wait for our guy, Rai.
> 
> Well, not that the previous chapters make it easier: DNA test vs Kishi showing Sarada doing a Sakura attack.
> 
> ...



It was when the code was figured out, which was a hell of a lot more elaborate than the apparent code this time around. When the code was solved, and Zef asked what she meant by gift, Evil outright said Karin is Sarada's mother. No code, or anything.


----------



## Raiden (Jun 30, 2015)

Altair21 said:


> Well it can't be anymore ridiculous than Naruto not noticing Sakura was pregnant.  It honestly doesn't make sense either way. As you said, how the fuck would nobody from Taka recognize that Karin was carrying a child for that long?  And on the other side how the fuck did Naruto not recognize that Sakura was pregnant?
> 
> It literally makes no sense either way, but when it comes to Kishi it never does.



Right- there's the plothole.


----------



## Black Mirror (Jun 30, 2015)

Sayuri said:


> So if Sakura wasn't pregnant where did she get her bigger boobs and wider hips



She got fatter like everyone else


----------



## dinosaur ninja (Jun 30, 2015)

sakura is the mom 100%


----------



## izanagi x izanami (Jun 30, 2015)

naruto talks with sasuke about sarada's origin

flashback

out of these 3

1., karin raped sasuke 
2., sasuke broke up with karin after sarada's birth
3., karin giving sasuke test tube baby


----------



## Sayuri (Jun 30, 2015)

If you look at it backwards it spells MOMS.IN.IRAK  

**


----------



## Raventhal (Jun 30, 2015)

I'm not any shipping fan but it seems pretty obvious by the context that Sakura is Sadara's mother but not by blood.  It would be no point in bring up what was brought up about bonds nor taking so long dealing with this.  I don't think we're even supposed to be questioning if Karin is the mom but more likely how.


----------



## OhnoSakura (Jun 30, 2015)

*No way ...*



Evil said:


> Since you guys like spoilers so much, and I like trolling so much. I made a bunch of spoilers for you- though one of them is real, can you find the real one?
> 
> Karin shows up after all the Shins have been defeated, and tries to explain to Sarada why their DNA Matched. Appearently the healing effects of Karin's blood where enhanced by some of Orochimaru's experiments on Sasuke which also resulted in him carrying her DNA and this was passed on to Karin.
> 
> ...



 why Karin is the mother ... is there a reason ..  plz


----------



## Dark Forces (Jun 30, 2015)

OhnoSakura said:


> why Karin is the mother ... is there a reason ..  plz



that's life, shit happens, grow up kid


----------



## izanagi x izanami (Jun 30, 2015)

OhnoSakura said:


> why Karin is the mother ... is there a reason ..  plz


one of these 3

1., karin raped sasuke 
2., sasuke broke up with karin after sarada's birth
3., karin give sasuke test tube baby


----------



## PikaCheeka (Jun 30, 2015)

HashiMada in Evil's spoiler?

I'll go with this.


----------



## Arles Celes (Jun 30, 2015)

BigBadBruin343 said:


> The Izanagi thing made sense. You don't need Asura's reincarnation's DNA, just Senju DNA for that. He spent his life fighting the Senju, I'm sure he could pick some up from their dead bodies.



But why "bite some Hashirama meat" though if he already got Senju DNA?

For perfectionism sake?


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Jun 30, 2015)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> Since Karin is still alive, no sense why she can't raise her own kid. And the only people who think that SasuSaku is 'great comedy' and is 'shit' are people LIKE YOU who love either bashing Sasuke or Sakura.


You don't know Karin's circumstances but let's think for a moment would you want to raise a child and much less an Uchiha child near Orochimaru the body snatcher?


----------



## Sissi (Jun 30, 2015)

If we are sure she's alive, she can't be Sarada mom ! She can't leave her baby girl and Sasuke just like that ! We all know how Karin is when it comes to Sasuke


----------



## N120 (Jun 30, 2015)

How can karin be the mother if Sakura is the mom? 

Kishi needs to explain this. This is soo dumb!


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Jun 30, 2015)

Thdyingbreed said:


> You don't know Karin's circumstances but let's think for a moment would you want to raise a child and much less an Uchiha near Orochimaru the body snatcher?


Karin is someone obsessed with Sasuke. Like she'd give away the hypothetical kid she had with him. You love ignoring your own bias.


----------



## Shattering (Jun 30, 2015)

Sasuke has not seen Sakura for the last 13 years or more and she is raising the child he has with another woman...

What a wonderful day to be a SS fan     

Jokes aside, if this is true, you truly deserve it, all those years supporting an abusive relationship had to paid off sooner or later.


----------



## izanagi x izanami (Jun 30, 2015)

4th option sasuke cheated sakura


----------



## Zef (Jun 30, 2015)

Last Dinosaur said:


> *tbh only Nardo and Suigetsu were clueless,* maybe Oro knows.


I think that was the point.

Oro asked Sarada if she wanted to see how the parent-child DNA relationship worked. He didn't get to show her so Sarada went up to Suigetsu, and Naruto began eaves dropping. 
I'm pretty sure if someone intelligent such as Oro was present he would have gave an explanation besides the one Sarada, Suigetsu, and Naruto came to (That Sasuke cheated).Would have been great if Sasuke was there too.


Altair21 said:


> Well it can't be anymore ridiculous than Naruto not noticing Sakura was pregnant.  It honestly doesn't make sense either way. As you said, how the fuck would nobody from Taka recognize that Karin was carrying a child for that long?  And on the other side how the fuck did Naruto not recognize that Sakura was pregnant?
> 
> It literally makes no sense either way, but when it comes to Kishi it never does.


I took that as a sign that Sakura became pregnant outside the village.


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Jun 30, 2015)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> Karin is someone obsessed with Sasuke. Like she'd give away the hypothetical kid she had with him. You love ignoring your own bias.


Nice job ignoring the argument and you act like Karin hasn't grown up or is incapable of putting the needs of her child before herself.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Jun 30, 2015)

Thdyingbreed said:


> Nice job ignoring the argument and you act like Karin hasn't grown up or is incapable of putting the needs of her child before herself.


The rest of Taka hasn't changed, why would Karin? And again, everything says that Karin was dangerously obsessed with Sasuke.


----------



## Arles Celes (Jun 30, 2015)

izanagi x izanami said:


> one of these 3
> 
> 1., karin raped sasuke
> 2., sasuke broke up with karin after sarada's birth
> 3., karin give sasuke test tube baby



The first sounds too extreme.

The second sounds weird but if him and Sakura were not married at that time then it would not count as cheating. Though poor Sakura for not getting Uchiha D that she pursued for over 700 chapters.

The third option is likely though it would be kinda devastating to Salad. Then again it would make it easy for her to seek to become hokage and see everyone in the village as her family since she does not have an actual family in the very sense of the world. Sasuke will have to return to Konoha for real after the movie though to make amends to her somehow maybe...


----------



## Trojan (Jun 30, 2015)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> Since Karin is still alive, no sense why she can't raise her own kid. And the only people who think that SasuSaku is 'great comedy' and is 'shit' are people LIKE YOU who love either bashing Sasuke or Sakura.



sasuke did not raise shit either.


----------



## overlordofnobodies (Jun 30, 2015)

Alasteir said:


> That causes the obvious plothole of implying that every female in the Leaf is sterile, to where Sakura and Sasuke use a servant of Orochimaru as a surrogate.



Not really.
1.You cant use any one of Sakura age as they where all have kid around the same time.
2. You cant use any one in Leaf as Sarada have to never see them face to face or have a easy time getting to them for the sack of the plot.I mean just look at what Kishi did to Sakura so Sarada could not just ask her right off the bat.
3. It had to be some one we the fan now .(I mean really how will people act if Sarada find a photo of a girl with Sasuke that we never even saw before?)
4.I'm not 100% on this but I think there was a few interview where people ask for what happen to Oro and Taka. I think this plot was a way to answer that.


Remember this will not be the first time that Kishi force the plot to go his way and not the way it would normal.


----------



## bluemiracle (Jun 30, 2015)

izanagi x izanami said:


> naruto talks with sasuke about sarada's origin
> 
> flashback
> 
> ...



They all seem so plausible


----------



## jemmathepintobean (Jun 30, 2015)

There is nothing wrong with Sarada not being Sakura's child, the only problem is how Karin got into the picture. 

Kishi is going to mention Karin this last chapter. I know SS some shippers would have a problem with even an ounce of Karin's DNA in Sarada's body. But as long as Sasuke and Sakura are aware and consented, it's not bad thing for me as a shipper.


----------



## tomato salad (Jun 30, 2015)

Its rly only 10 chapter? 18 page seriously?


----------



## OReddot (Jun 30, 2015)

Well if its right and karin is the mom 

then kishi will be dealing with annoying things as a result of this bull**** 

its will be so much stuff he need to explain like ?

why and how sakura agreed with this ?
why is naruto not even reacted ? 
and alot more stuff .....

if its really the mom its will suck lol


----------



## Sissi (Jun 30, 2015)

Thdyingbreed said:


> You don't know Karin's circumstances but let's think for a moment would you want to raise a child and much less an Uchiha child near Orochimaru the body snatcher?



Like Sasuke would let Karin work with Orochimaru or let him touch his daughter or wife !


----------



## Arles Celes (Jun 30, 2015)

What if Sasuke and Sakura adopted a kid from Kabuto's (AND maybe Karin's) orphanage if Sakura couldn't have kids?


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Jun 30, 2015)

Hussain said:


> sasuke did not raise shit either.


Sasuke was confirmed to be raising Sarada while she was young. He even taught her how to walk next to Sakura.


----------



## Otaku Shrink (Jun 30, 2015)

I still think that Evil asking how fucked we'd be if Sakura was the mom + Karin.is.Mom both would be entirely true if the DNA from healing/Oro's experiment was true. They'd technically both be mothers.


----------



## Sayuri (Jun 30, 2015)

Evil are there other dimensions involved in this?


----------



## BigBadBruin343 (Jun 30, 2015)

Does anyone else see the problem with Karin being the mother? I don't give a darn about ships but I do care about characters and their development.

So lets look at this shall we? Let's go with the theory that Sasuke had Sarada with Karin BEFORE he married Sakura. If that's the case than he took the child away from it's mother, dumped it on his wife and left... that makes him an asshole. Or let's look at him cheating on Sakura... that obviously makes him an asshole. The whole surrogate thing doesn't make sense because it would still be Sasuke and Sakura's kid but Karin is just carrying the child. Plus if that is the case, why Karin? There are other women in the village that don't work for Orichimaru.    

If Karin is the mother than it ruins Sasuke as a character in so many ways. He just had this whole "redemption journey" right? Why would he have a kid with a woman who stole his bloody and sweaty clothing and wanted to lick him in the middle of battle? It just doesn't make sense to me.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jun 30, 2015)

BigBadBruin343 said:


> Does anyone else see the problem with Karin being the mother? I don't give a darn about ships but I do care about characters and their development.
> 
> So lets look at this shall we? Let's go with the theory that Sasuke had Sarada with Karin BEFORE he married Sakura. If that's the case than he took the child away from it's mother, dumped it on his wife *and left... that makes him an asshole*. Or let's look at him cheating on Sakura... that obviously makes him an asshole. The whole surrogate thing doesn't make sense because it would still be Sasuke and Sakura's kid but Karin is just carrying the child. Plus if that is the case, why Karin? There are other women in the village that don't work for Orichimaru.
> *
> If Karin is the mother than it ruins Sasuke as a character in so many ways. He just had this whole "redemption journey" right? *Why would he have a kid with a woman who stole his bloody and sweaty clothing and wanted to lick him in the middle of battle? It just doesn't make sense to me.



Sasuke isn't already ruined as a character? Sakura isn't already ruined as a character? 

What manga are you reading?


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Jun 30, 2015)

Alasteir said:


> Objectively? That's not how that word works. But please! Let's get into a deep philosophical debate about what constitutes an inherent worldwide ultimate morality.


Last time I checked obsessing over a criminal/traitor because of a childhood crush who has outright stated he had no interest in her a bad thing oh yeah and let's forget attempted murder that's is also considered a bad thing.

I bet if you asked someone who has never read the series and has no bias if they would support a relationship between people when one party has attempted to kill the other so yes SS is an objectively shit pairing and was entirely hamfisted at the end of the original manga by Kishimoto.


----------



## N120 (Jun 30, 2015)

Any new info on the villains.


----------



## Alasteir (Jun 30, 2015)

overlordofnobodies said:


> Not really.
> 1.You cant use any one of Sakura age as they where all have kid around the same time.
> 2. You cant use any one in Leaf as Sarada have to never see them face to face or have a easy time getting to them for the sack of the plot.I mean just look at what Kishi did to Sakura so Sarada could not just ask her right off the bat.
> 3. It had to be some one we the fan now .(I mean really how will people act if Sarada find a photo of a girl with Sasuke that we never even saw before?)
> ...


 
It's still a plothole, because there has to be a reason given, otherwise, the internal consistency of the world he created, the suspension of disbelief goes away. You have to make the worlds you create believable, and in this case, the whole village was apparently sterile, and an untrustworthy person was chosen. THAT needs some explanation, otherwise it messes with the suspension of disbelief.


----------



## Arles Celes (Jun 30, 2015)

izanagi x izanami said:


> 4th option sasuke cheated sakura



Like a PIMP. 

Does he feel remorseful?

Oh well, he knows how to wrap his girls around his finger(including Naruto) so there probably wouldn't be any consequences.

Kishi's life would be in danger though


----------



## patoplastico (Jun 30, 2015)

Kishi is a "prude", He wouldn't put rape or cheating on his new "next generation" brand. It'd seriously tarnish it.
If Karin is the mom, Sarada is a test tube baby.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Jun 30, 2015)

Thdyingbreed said:


> Last time I checked obsessing over a criminal/traitor because of a childhood crush who has outright stated he had no interest in her a bad thing oh yeah and let's forget attempted murder that's is also considered a bad thing.
> 
> I bet if you asked someone who has never read the series and has no bias if they would support a relationship between people when one party has attempted to kill the other so yes SS is an objectively shit pairing.


Which is why you're bias and just ignoring the other problems of making Karin Sarada's biological mom.


----------



## jemmathepintobean (Jun 30, 2015)

Thdyingbreed said:


> You don't know Karin's circumstances but let's think for a moment would you want to raise a child and much less an Uchiha child near Orochimaru the body snatcher?



That makes no sense ... Karin is obsessed with Sasuke. Having a kid with him means that she has the opportunity to snag him. Why would Karin leave Sasuke and continue doing Orochi's work?


----------



## BigBadBruin343 (Jun 30, 2015)

Thdyingbreed said:


> Nice job ignoring the argument and you act like Karin hasn't grown up or is incapable of putting the needs of her child before herself.



She could just seek asylum in the Leaf. It's not like Oroichmaru could do anything about it seeing as Naruto (a demi-god) lives there.


----------



## Trojan (Jun 30, 2015)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> Sasuke was confirmed to be raising Sarada while she was young. He even taught her how to walk next to Sakura.



That's Salad's fantasy.  
it's just like when she thought of herself hugging him.


----------



## Arles Celes (Jun 30, 2015)

Zef said:


> Surprised this section doesn't have more views...



People might be asleep or in their jobs/school.

In like 5 hours the number will skyrocket.


----------



## Zef (Jun 30, 2015)

Arles Celes said:


> What if Sasuke and Sakura adopted a kid from Kabuto's (AND maybe Karin's) orphanage if Sakura couldn't have kids?



Sarada has Sasuke's bloodline limit though. 

Sarada being biologically Sasuke's shouldn't even be questioned. As Naruto, and Kishi himself pointed out she's basically a female Sasuke.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jun 30, 2015)

Somebody explain how Sasuke and Sakura aren't ruined as characters? Even before the DNA test came out they were ruined. 

Things haven't changed.


----------



## Indra (Jun 30, 2015)

I see.

So Karin is the mother.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Jun 30, 2015)

Hussain said:


> That's Salad's fantasy.
> it's just like when she thought of herself hugging him.


That was a flashback. Her earliest known memory.


----------



## Dark Forces (Jun 30, 2015)

Hussain said:


> SuperSaiyaMan12 said:
> 
> 
> > Since Karin is still alive, no sense why she can't raise her own kid. And the only people who think that SasuSaku is 'great comedy' and is 'shit' are people LIKE YOU who love either bashing Sasuke or Sakura.
> ...



yeah this is amazing, their stance is all of this would be morally wrong, but they have not much to say about how morally right or wrong it is for sasuke to have effectively abandoned his daughter

they are on full defence mechanisms mode right now

when the chapter will come out, and it is stated (once again) karin is the mother, they are still going to deny it, trust me, defence mechanisms always find a way throuhg and can change night into day if needed


----------



## tomato salad (Jun 30, 2015)

I don't care about ship. the only problem with me is sakura's happiness.

if kishi made sakura sterile, I don't know what eles to do. it's so cruel. sakura deserve to be happy and normal life.


----------



## N120 (Jun 30, 2015)

lndra said:


> I see.
> 
> So Karin is the mother.



It's seems that way......


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Jun 30, 2015)

PikaCheeka said:


> You say SS is "objectively" shit, yet you see no problem with rape, bodily violation of other sorts, and adultery.


I've said earlier in this thread that I don't support Sk so don't try and lump me in with those fandoms.


----------



## LiquidCobra (Jun 30, 2015)

izanagi x izanami said:


> one of these 3
> 
> 1., karin raped sasuke
> 2., sasuke broke up with karin after sarada's birth
> 3., karin give sasuke test tube baby





Has to be the dumbest shit yet in this manga. The only thing that makes sense is her DNA from the bites caused it. 


Anything other than that makes no fucking sense what so ever.

1. Surrogate? Why in God's NAME would Sakura allow THAT even AFTER exhausting every possible person including a legendary Sanin and senju DNA?

2. Sasuke cheating? You mean the guy that once tried to kill his future wife and who has been sent on a mission for YEARS? No...

3.  Karin raped the second most power person in the manga right now? Yeaaaah

4. Karin stole Sasuke's DNA. Yeah but that wouldn't explain her just saying "Heres your child Sasuke! Oh don't mind me you and Sakura can raise her and I'll just go over to this other hideout and NEVER try and get in contact and see my child.......EVER.". 


This whole Gaiden is retarded and should have centered on the main character Bolt and Himawari and the clashes they might have with the future of the Hyuga clan or something. SOMETHING that Naruto said he was going to change when he became hokage. Not this soap opera shit.


----------



## Alasteir (Jun 30, 2015)

Thdyingbreed said:


> Last time I checked obsessing over a criminal/traitor because of a childhood crush who has outright stated he had no interest in her a bad thing oh yeah and let's forget attempted murder that's is also considered a bad thing.
> 
> I bet if you asked someone who has never read the series and has no bias if they would support a relationship between people when one party has attempted to kill the other so yes SS is an objectively shit pairing and was entirely hamfisted at the end of the original manga by Kishimoto.



Again, that's not how objectivity works. The common opinion of a group of hairless conceited apes is in no way an indication of an inherent quality that transcends perception. Second, Kishimoto redeemed Sasuke, and if you actually payed attention to the manga, Sasuke A: Apologized, B: forehead poked Sakura, C: Is the least villainous villain in the manga. Seriously, if Obito gets called a cool guy, and becomes a saint after his redemption, and yet you think Sasuke is irredeemable, that's pretty twisted. 

Say what you will about Kishimoto's beliefs on forgiveness, and justice, but the notion that Sasuke is/was not redeemed, is not up for debate.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Jun 30, 2015)

Thdyingbreed said:


> I've said earlier in this thread that I don't support Sk so don't try and lump me in with those fandoms.


For someone who doesn't support it, you sure love latching onto the possibility while ignoring Kishimoto's usual writing methods.


----------



## Indra (Jun 30, 2015)

N120 said:


> It's seems that way......



I stopped caring a while ago, but this is going to be hilarious.

> All the people calling everyone else idiots because they didn't believe it was Sakura's

> All the people with smug attitudes saying that Sasuke couldn't be in relationship with anyone after 699 when he wasn't in a romantic relationship with anyone.


Gonna be a sad day.


----------



## Sayuri (Jun 30, 2015)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> Somebody explain how Sasuke and Sakura aren't ruined as characters? Even before the DNA test came out they were ruined.
> 
> Things haven't changed.



Sakura is nowhere near as ruined as Sasuke is, especially when Naruto gets his hands on him


----------



## Altair21 (Jun 30, 2015)

LiquidCobra said:


> Has to be the dumbest shit yet in this manga. The only thing that makes sense is her DNA from the bites caused it.
> 
> 
> Anything other than that makes no fucking sense what so ever.
> ...


----------



## Trojan (Jun 30, 2015)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> That was a flashback. Her earliest known memory.



It was not. That scan specifically is completely different than ALL other scans from the flashback.

Sasuke having his other arm does not help your case either.


----------



## N120 (Jun 30, 2015)

SSK maybe.


----------



## Bellville (Jun 30, 2015)

tomato salad said:


> I don't care about ship. the only problem with me is sakura's happiness.
> 
> if kishi made sakura sterile, I don't know what eles to do. it's so cruel. sakura deserve to be happy and normal life.


Sakura has lived at least 12 happy years with a beautiful daughter. Fertility isn't everything.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Jun 30, 2015)

Dark Forces said:


> yeah this is amazing, their stance is all of this would be morally wrong, but they have not much to say about how morally right or wrong it is for sasuke to have effectively abandoned his daughter
> 
> they are on full defence mechanisms mode right now
> 
> when the chapter will come out, and it is stated (once again) karin is the mother, they are still going to deny it, trust me, defence mechanisms always find a way throuhg and can change night into day if needed


Evil's first post said Sakura is the mother. Karin is Mom is vague, doesn't say WHOSE mother she is, etc.


----------



## Alasteir (Jun 30, 2015)

Dark Forces said:


> yeah this is amazing, their stance is all of this would be morally wrong, but they have not much to say about how morally right or wrong it is for sasuke to have effectively abandoned his daughter
> 
> they are on full defence mechanisms mode right now
> 
> when the chapter will come out, and it is stated (once again) karin is the mother, they are still going to deny it, trust me, defence mechanisms always find a way throuhg and can change night into day if needed



The manga explicitly stated that Sasuke was gone using his Rinne-Sharingan, traveling across dimensions trying to save the world, and that thanks to his Rinne-Sharingan, only he could do that. 

And yes, the earth shattering truth is most definitely, what the majority already believe, something Sarada already believes. 

My prediction for Chapter 10 aka the FINAL chapter: Sarada finds out Karin is the mother, and there is a scene of her being shocked at the (already established) revelation.


----------



## Shoken (Jun 30, 2015)

Is that the friend of childhood kabuto became husband karin ? she would be the mother of his child to him.


----------



## patoplastico (Jun 30, 2015)

tomato salad said:


> I don't care about ship. the only problem with me is sakura's happiness.
> 
> if kishi made sakura sterile, I don't know what eles to do. it's so cruel. sakura deserve to be happy and normal life.



She seems happy, but I know what you mean. It's Kishi. To him it's a way of saying 'your genes aren't worth it lol'. He's such an arsehole.


----------



## BUUUU (Jun 30, 2015)

and even it does not know how is this connected with the film


----------



## BigBadBruin343 (Jun 30, 2015)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> Sasuke isn't already ruined as a character? Sakura isn't already ruined as a character?
> 
> What manga are you reading?



Yeah Sasuke's character sure-as-shit isn't perfect, but he had gone on this whole journey of redemption. So why would he have an illegitimate child? (something very taboo in Japan).


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Jun 30, 2015)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> For someone who doesn't support it, you sure love latching onto the possibility while ignoring Kishimoto's usual writing methods.


The only thing I care about is that I'm proven right on the matter of Sarada's parentage which is separate from any pairings nonsense because that's what the evidence indicates.

But am I going to enjoy laughing at the delusional SS fandom along the way hell yes I am.


----------



## N120 (Jun 30, 2015)

lndra said:


> I stopped caring a while ago, but this is going to be hilarious.
> 
> > All the people calling everyone else idiots because they didn't believe it was Sakura's
> 
> ...



Yeah....well, the movie is looking as awesome ever I suppose, should brighten things up


----------



## izanagi x izanami (Jun 30, 2015)

maybe karin cloned sasuke and had sex with sasuke's clone?


----------



## Arles Celes (Jun 30, 2015)

Zef said:


> Sarada has Sasuke's bloodline limit though.
> 
> Sarada being biologically Sasuke's shouldn't even be questioned. As Naruto, and Kishi himself pointed out she's basically a female Sasuke.



Perhaps said kid got at some point Sasuke's and possibly Karin's DNA implemented to see if he can become a Rikudou?

Even now as a "good" guy Kabuto might still experiment here and there. Or Oro did without his permission. Or perhaps said kid(Salad) was dying and such DNA injection could have been the only method of saving her.

A Sasuke female clone option rather than a kid coming from his sperm is also a possibility.

We know that there has to be something big surrounding Salad's birth. If her being Sasuke's and Sakura's love daughter was all there is to it then why everyone including Shizune were reluctant to explain things to her?

Maybe she is not Karin's kid but the answer might not be the simplest/pleasant one either....


----------



## Indra (Jun 30, 2015)

How long before people start saying the Gaiden isn't canon


----------



## Last Dinosaur (Jun 30, 2015)

Kishi didn't want Sarada to have pleb genes


----------



## Swagger Wagon (Jun 30, 2015)

The Kabuto and Urushi orphanage spoiler is totes the real one


----------



## Sayuri (Jun 30, 2015)

tomato salad said:


> I don't care about ship. the only problem with me is sakura's happiness.
> 
> if kishi made sakura sterile, I don't know what eles to do. it's so cruel. sakura deserve to be happy and normal life.



Are you implying infertile people cannot live a happy and normal life?


----------



## jemmathepintobean (Jun 30, 2015)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> Somebody explain how Sasuke and Sakura aren't ruined as characters? Even before the DNA test came out they were ruined.
> 
> Things haven't changed.



IMO, they were never ruined, but for those who'd say they are, then this whole "Karin's the mother thing" would be an icing on the Devil's cake.


----------



## N120 (Jun 30, 2015)

lndra said:


> How long before people start saying the Gaiden isn't canon



I remember people trashing the last,same people were frothing over the gaiden.


----------



## BUUUU (Jun 30, 2015)

Sarada is an experiment as Kabuto


----------



## Alasteir (Jun 30, 2015)

Arles Celes said:


> Perhaps said kid got at some point Sasuke's and possibly Karin's DNA implemented to see if he can become a Rikudou?
> 
> Even now as a "good" guy Kabuto might still experiment here and there. Or Oro did without his permission. Or perhaps said kid(Salad) was dying and such DNA injection could have been the only method of saving her.
> 
> ...



My immediate thoughts on why it was kept hidden is due to the Uchiha clan's history. Sasuke was gone because A: Redemption, because you know, entire family murdered by big brother, and he wanted to kill Naruto, Sarada's mother, and the rest of every living person in the leaf. I would say that's something to keep secret. B: He's trying to save the world from a crazy milf who will turn every living thing into tree people, and that there's someone more powerful than her out there. Also something you don't tell a child.


----------



## Arles Celes (Jun 30, 2015)

izanagi x izanami said:


> maybe karin cloned sasuke and had sex with sasuke's clone?



Too farfetched I think. 

Where would exactly be now said super powerful clone? Dead to cloning degeneration or something?


----------



## Last Dinosaur (Jun 30, 2015)

nothing will be s hilarious as the NarSak meltdown tbh


----------



## Raventhal (Jun 30, 2015)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> For someone who doesn't support it, you sure love latching onto the possibility while ignoring Kishimoto's usual writing methods.



You mean make the most obvious and ridiculous theory true after throwing doubt into it?  Then Karin is the mother like Obito is Tobi and Naruto's dad is the 4th Hokage lol.


----------



## tomato salad (Jun 30, 2015)

i don't mean that the only blood related family is happy. I just saying, why sakura can't has her own child?

every female character in konoha has their own child. why only sakura couldn't?


----------



## Zef (Jun 30, 2015)

LiquidCobra said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Any scenario in which Karin gave physical birth makes no sense. 
That's why I'm confident this is a troll. 

-In a village populated with females it makes no sense for Sasuke/Sakura to look outside for a surrogate. Even more so Karin of all people. 

-Don't even have to explain why it's not an affair. 

-Don't even have to explain why it's not rape.


----------



## Indra (Jun 30, 2015)

N120 said:


> I remember people trashing the last,same people were frothing over the gaiden.


Same. Only one group of people like the Gaiden, just like the Last except two different groups.

Kishimoto done tipped the scale if this is true


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Jun 30, 2015)

Thdyingbreed said:


> The only thing I care about is that I'm proven right on the matter of Sarada's parentage which is separate from any pairings nonsense because that's what the evidence indicates.
> 
> But am I going to enjoy laughing at the delusional SS fandom along the way hell yes I am.


This is why you're a jerkass. Evil's first post already confirmed Sakura as Sarada's biological mom. You're ignoring all the inherent problems of Karin being a mom just so you can rub your 'rightness' in the face of the fandom you hate.


----------



## N120 (Jun 30, 2015)

Maybe Sarada isn't Sasukes or sakuras kid?


----------



## Milady (Jun 30, 2015)

Evil must be lurking and enjoying this right now 

I wonder what importance Kabuto's orphan friend spoiler could have? Evil giving such little clues.


----------



## Shoken (Jun 30, 2015)

urushi and karin are married
their children are orphans


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jun 30, 2015)

Sayuri said:


> Sakura is nowhere near as ruined as Sasuke is, especially when Naruto gets his hands on him



Yeah indeed but she's still ruined as a character. Naruto's opinion will be interesting. People were hopping into the Gaiden with different expectations of these two and yet they've gotten characters who aren't like what they figured. Kishi doesn't give a darn lol. 





BigBadBruin343 said:


> Yeah Sasuke's character sure-as-shit isn't perfect, but he had gone on this whole journey of redemption. So why would he have an illegitimate child? (something very taboo in Japan).



We're not sure how Sarada came to be but what we know is this, Sasuke's been away for most of her life, he's not calling her, not contacting her or Sakura, yeah he follows up with Naruto but not even his own family and the only reason this is happening is because Sarada confronting him. I don't care what redemption he did, Sasuke's a shitty father. 

It's expected to be from his upbringing but like that? Come on now. 

And Sakura yeah her character is fucked as well. I'm just going by what we know since Sarada's birth is up in the air. Even if Sarada is Sakura's, Sakura and Sasuke are ruined. 

Kishi just doesn't give a darn lol.


----------



## Sayuri (Jun 30, 2015)

Last Dinosaur said:


> nothing will be s hilarious as the NarSak meltdown tbh



I feel like a bad person for laughing, but this is so true


----------



## Alasteir (Jun 30, 2015)

Milady1 said:


> Evil must be lurking and enjoying this right now
> 
> I wonder what importance Kabuto's orphan friend spoiler could have? Evil giving such little clues.



Evil is gone, bro. Forever!


----------



## patoplastico (Jun 30, 2015)

N120 said:


> Maybe Sarada isn't Sasukes or sakuras kid?



Damn right, it's Kabuto. The glasses give it away.


----------



## Arles Celes (Jun 30, 2015)

Alasteir said:


> My immediate thoughts on why it was kept hidden is due to the Uchiha clan's history. Sasuke was gone because A: Redemption, because you know, entire family murdered by big brother, and he wanted to kill Naruto, Sarada's mother, and the rest of every living person in the leaf. I would say that's something to keep secret. B: He's trying to save the world from a crazy milf who will turn every living thing into tree people, and that there's someone more powerful than her out there. Also something you don't tell a child.



But if they try to protect her from the clan's history then why do they make her wear Uchiha symbols and live in a house filled with them as well?

Granted, they might have been trying to conceal Sasuke's mission from her but why her birth too since she knows well that she is the daughter of an Uchiha?


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Jun 30, 2015)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> This is why you're a jerkass. Evil's first post already confirmed Sakura as Sarada's biological mom. You're ignoring all the inherent problems of Karin being a mom just so you can rub your 'rightness' in the face of the fandom you hate.


It's like I said before I could really careless what SS thinks and let's not act like SS hasn't called people delusional for believing that Karin is the mother prior to the DNA test and afterwards.

Evil said "*if*" nice try though and I don't particularly about how Karin did it because that's not my problem all that matters in the end is who the biological parents are and who's get proven right.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jun 30, 2015)

jemmathepintobean said:


> IMO, they were never ruined, but for those who'd say they are, then this whole "Karin's the mother thing" would be an icing on the Devil's cake.




The fact Sasuke's been away from his family without any contact, the fact Sakura's kept everything away from Sarada fully ok with what Sasuke's doing, the fact Sarada's only finding out about this now and that's when she confronts Sasuke....yeah. 

No matter who her real mother is that just shows that Sakura and Sasuke are fucking up. Sarada doesn't deserve that. That's what I call ruining characters. 

Naruto's had more contact with Sasuke than his own family. I don't see how anyone sees this as acceptable.


----------



## jemmathepintobean (Jun 30, 2015)

tomato salad said:


> i don't mean that the only blood related family is happy. I just saying, why sakura can't has her own child?
> 
> every female character in konoha has their own child. why only sakura couldn't?



If Kishi goes this route, the only possible answer that is logical is that Sakura isn't from any clan . 

Sarada would have Uchiha/Uzumaki genes...I think Kishi would prefer that...


----------



## N120 (Jun 30, 2015)

patoplastico said:


> Damn right, it's Kabuto. The glasses give it away.



That would redeem sarada. What was she thinking!


----------



## BUUUU (Jun 30, 2015)

And they forgot about penta


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Jun 30, 2015)

Thdyingbreed said:


> It's like I said before I could really careless what SS thinks and let's not act like SS hasn't called people delusional for believing that Karin is the mother prior to the DNA test and afterwards.
> 
> Evil said "*if*" nice try though and I don't particularly about how Karin did it because that's not my problem all that matters in the end is who the biological parents are and who's get proven right.


And he was directing said 'If' to the SasuKari and ant-SS fandom, which you are part of the latter. And again, the DNA test proves nothing until it is collaborated, until its confirmed the sample was Karin's. You do know Suigetsu even said 'maybe' there, right?


----------



## hustler's ambition (Jun 30, 2015)

Hussain said:


> sasuke did not raise shit either.



Sasuke is exempt from being labeled a deadbeat father. Even after nearly piercing his daughter's skull with a sword and disregarding her afterwards. Even though he's traveling with Sarada, Sasuke has yet to try and bond with his daughter. Naruto's doing enough father/daughter bonding for Sasuke. 

*But*... since Sasuke acknowledged Sarada as his daughter, everything's alright!


----------



## Uchisians (Jun 30, 2015)

Evil please reveal who the mother is for the sake those of us who want don't hear about the baby mama and pairing shit anymore.


----------



## Last Dinosaur (Jun 30, 2015)

How I summon Evil?


----------



## izanagi x izanami (Jun 30, 2015)

i can't comprehend how karin managed to have sasuke's child,

better wait Rai and chapter, to see how she did it


----------



## Arles Celes (Jun 30, 2015)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> We're not sure how Sarada came to be but what we know is this, Sasuke's been away for most of her life, he's not calling her, not contacting her or Sakura, yeah he follows up with Naruto but not even his own family and the only reason this is happening is because Sarada confronting him. I don't care what redemption he did, Sasuke's a shitty father.
> 
> It's expected to be from his upbringing but like that? Come on now.
> 
> ...



Well yeah, regardless of who did Sasuke fuck(if anyone) he is still a shitty dad.

As for Sakura I give her props for raising her(blood related or not) daughter with love though she should be a bit more assertive and not let her hubby just leave for so many years just because he poked her.

I mean...sure, the fact that Sasuke kept Sakura addicted for so many years with just a single poke is an incredible PIMPish feat but still...


----------



## N120 (Jun 30, 2015)

Chakra control is pretty much an awesome ability.


----------



## Sissi (Jun 30, 2015)

Sarada kinda look like Shizune but with glasses  she musst be one of the mom, Sasuke you little pervert


----------



## Sayuri (Jun 30, 2015)

Evil said:


> Since you guys like spoilers so much, and I like trolling so much. I made a bunch of spoilers for you- though one of them is real, can you find the real one?
> 
> Karin shows up after all the Shins have been defeated, and tries to explain to Sarada why their DNA Matched. Appearently the healing effects of Karin's blood where enhanced by some of Orochimaru's experiments on Sasuke which also resulted in him carrying her DNA and this was passed on to Karin.
> 
> ...



Penta

It's the fifth one isn't it


----------



## patoplastico (Jun 30, 2015)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> The fact Sasuke's been away from his family without any contact, *the fact Sakura's kept everything away from Sarada fully ok with what Sasuke's doing*, the fact Sarada's only finding out about this now and that's when she confronts Sasuke....yeah.
> 
> No matter who her real mother is that just shows that Sakura and Sasuke are fucking up. Sarada doesn't deserve that. That's what I call ruining characters.
> 
> Naruto's had more contact with Sasuke than his own family. I don't see how anyone sees this as acceptable.



Sakura's right as her mother. As far as we know, she could be waiting for the right time. Saying to your young daughter her biological parents are the scum of the world isn't an act of kindness.


----------



## tomato salad (Jun 30, 2015)

evil seems so exciting. i think that means some bad things gonna happen to sakura.


----------



## izanagi x izanami (Jun 30, 2015)

BUUUU said:


> And they forgot about penta


 penta means 5?,



> Since you guys like spoilers so much, and I like trolling so much. I made a bunch of spoilers for you- though one of them is real, can you find the real one?
> 
> Karin shows up after all the Shins have been defeated, and tries to explain to Sarada why their DNA Matched. Appearently the healing effects of Karin's blood where enhanced by some of Orochimaru's experiments on Sasuke which also resulted in him carrying her DNA and this was passed on to Karin.
> Appearently, Shin is Chocho's father.
> ...


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Jun 30, 2015)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> And he was directing said 'If' to the SasuKari and ant-SS fandom, which you are part of the latter. And again, the DNA test proves nothing until it is collaborated, until its confirmed the sample was Karin's. You do know Suigetsu even said 'maybe' there, right?


It was directed at no one it was a blanket statement and either way the Gaiden has been strongly hinting at Karin being the mother.

Anyways this my last response to you about this there's no point in continuing a debate that's just going to keep going in circles.


----------



## shade0180 (Jun 30, 2015)

Arles Celes said:
			
		

> Sasuke kept Sasuke addicted for so many years with just a single poke is an incredible PIMPish feat but still



dat sauce pimping himself..


----------



## N120 (Jun 30, 2015)

Evil isn't anti Stan is she?


----------



## Indra (Jun 30, 2015)

Sasuke is exempt from being a shitty father 

I agree to an extent, but if the dude can keep in contact with Naruto, he can drop a letter every month or so if he can


----------



## jemmathepintobean (Jun 30, 2015)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> The fact Sasuke's been away from his family without any contact, the fact Sakura's kept everything away from Sarada fully ok with what Sasuke's doing, the fact Sarada's only finding out about this now and that's when she confronts Sasuke....yeah.
> 
> No matter who her real mother is that just shows that Sakura and Sasuke are fucking up. Sarada doesn't deserve that. That's what I call ruining characters.
> 
> Naruto's had more contact with Sasuke than his own family. I don't see how anyone sees this as acceptable.



I'll agree that Gaiden seem to really put Sasuke and Sakura in a bad light...Kishi fucked up... 

But SS relationship is not ruined. Sakura and Sasuke both consented and agreed with what is happening...

...but they have a kid, so...  Yeah, I agree, but only because they have a kid.


----------



## Meia (Jun 30, 2015)

Am I reading too much into this by finding "Karin is mom" made up with the first letter of every sentence?


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 30, 2015)

Evil said:


> Since you guys like spoilers so much, and I like trolling so much. I made a bunch of spoilers for you- though one of them is real, can you find the real one?
> 
> *Karin shows up after all the Shins have been defeated, and tries to explain to Sarada why their DNA Matched. Appearently the healing effects of Karin's blood where enhanced by some of Orochimaru's experiments on Sasuke which also resulted in him carrying her DNA and this was passed on to Karin.*
> 
> ...



Assuming this is it, so that's how it worked huh?


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jun 30, 2015)

Arles Celes said:


> Well yeah, regardless of who did Sasuke fuck(if anyone) he is still a shitty dad.
> 
> As for Sakura I give her props for raising her(blood related or not) daughter with love though she should be a bit more assertive and not let her hubby just leave for so many years just because he poked her.
> 
> I mean...sure, the fact that Sasuke kept Sasuke addicted for so many years with just a single poke is an incredible PIMPish feat but still...



Exactly what I'm saying here. That's the definition of a pimp lol. 





patoplastico said:


> Sakura's right as her mother. As far as we know, she could be waiting for the right time. Saying to your young daughter her biological parents are the scum of the world isn't an act of kindness.



She gets props for raising her daughter alone but at the same time I would have figured that Sakura had better excuses and diversions than this or at least, better explanations. Putting her pic in front of Karin's like that, letting Sarada find out like this? I mean come on now. Sakura didn't have to put Sasuke on blast but she should have at least done something about this. She can only do so much though which I understand. 

The fact that she's letting Sasuke go out, not having any contact with him while, I'm sure, Naruto and Sasuke talk all the time, it's just weird.

That's inexcusable.





jemmathepintobean said:


> I'll agree that Gaiden seem to really put Sasuke and Sakura in a bad light...Kishi fucked up...
> 
> But SS relationship is not ruined. Sakura and Sasuke both consented and agreed with what is happening...*
> 
> ...but they have a kid, so...  Yeah, I agree, but only because they have a kid.*



That's really the only thing I see from SasuSaku fans. 

People omit the negative in their relationship considering they might have potentially fornicated to create Sarada. That's one reason why I cannot take them seriously.


----------



## shade0180 (Jun 30, 2015)

jemmathepintobean said:
			
		

> I'll agree that Gaiden seem to really put Sasuke and Sakura in a bad light...Kishi fucked up...
> 
> But SS relationship is not ruined. Sakura and Sasuke both consented and agreed with what is happening...



Sauce and Sakura has always been shown in a badlight since the original manga run


----------



## patoplastico (Jun 30, 2015)

lndra said:


> Sasuke is exempt from being a shitty father
> 
> I agree to an extent, but if the dude can keep in contact with Naruto, he can drop a letter every month or so if he can



That's what stans believe.

Sasuke hasn't been redeemed at all. He's a terrible father, hell. Does he even deserve to be called a father? He's a sperm donor, that's all. Protecting a child from a dangerous situation is basic shit. Such is smiling. Parenting is what counts, and only Naruto and Sakura did any for Sara.



Kyuubi Naruto said:


> Exactly what I'm saying here. That's the definition of a pimp lol.
> 
> The fact that she's letting Sasuke go out, not having any contact with him while, I'm sure, Naruto and Sasuke talk all the time, it's just weird.
> 
> That's inexcusable.



I'll not argue your other points because it's personal beliefs, I see nothing wrong with them. But this? Dude, since when is Sakura his mother? Sasuke is an adult, he has responsibilities to his family. That's on him, not her. She can't force him to write letters or visit sometimes, she doesn't have the power for such. Again, that's on him.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Jun 30, 2015)

Arles Celes said:


> The first sounds too extreme.
> 
> The second sounds weird but if him and Sakura were not married at that time then it would not count as cheating. Though poor Sakura for not getting Uchiha D that she pursued for over 700 chapters.
> 
> The third option is likely though it would be kinda devastating to Salad. Then again it would make it easy for her to seek to become hokage and see everyone in the village as her family since she does not have an actual family in the very sense of the world. Sasuke will have to return to Konoha for real after the movie though to make amends to her somehow maybe...



How is the test tube baby thing likely?

I'm very confused as to why anybody would think that's a reasonable thing to include in this manga given the facts:

1) Sasuke is visibly disgusted by Karin and this disgust was never reconciled. I know some of you are quick to shrug it off, but you can't pretend it's not there, and you can't pretend that Karin taking Sasuke's DNA and making a test tube baby with someone who is grossed out by her isn't creepy, fucked up, and inappropriate for this manga.

2) Sasuke has never exhibited any remote interest in having a powerful kid genetically, nor does he care about genetics and science!! and all that shit in general. This has never been a part of his character, and considering the fact that he was Orochimaru's student, this was obviously thought out on Kishi's part. Why would it start now?

I really have trouble believing anyone without a major "I hate Sakura" stick up their butt honestly thinks that this is a reasonable possibility. It's been months and I still haven't gotten a good explanation from anyone. We're running out of time now, so can someone please enlighten me?


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Jun 30, 2015)

Meia said:


> Am I reading too much into this by finding "Karin is mom" made up with the first letter of every sentence?


Nope others figured that out earlier.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Jun 30, 2015)

Meia said:


> Am I reading too much into this by finding "Karin is mom" made up with the first letter of every sentence?


You are. Its just too obvious.


----------



## Arles Celes (Jun 30, 2015)

shade0180 said:


> dat sauce pimping himself..



Whoops 

But yeah, why not


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jun 30, 2015)

Evil's spoiler about Kabuto's foster brother from the orphanage they lived as children with Nonou.

Urushi, his foster brother, said and it left up in the air that after the war Kabuto might at last return to the orphanage.

So we could see both of them in this chapter in some capacity. And it'll explain Kabuto's wherebouts since the end of the manga.


----------



## Dark Forces (Jun 30, 2015)

Meia said:


> Am I reading too much into this by finding "Karin is mom" made up with the first letter of every sentence?



yeah probably,  that's just a coincidence :


----------



## Kuzehiko (Jun 30, 2015)

This is so sad you guys think Sakura isn't Sarada's bio mom. Do you guys really what it would mean? If you don't, it would mean Sasuke cheated on her, Karin is still alive and never gave a fuck about her ''daugther' and that makes Karin a bit** and Saske a shitty that and the worst character ever. I don't think Kishi is ending the manga with all that sad drama, it's just all red herring and Sakura is the bio mom. Kishi would never do Sasuke cheating on Sakura nor Karin a bit**. 


Kishi said he wants Sakura to be happy so I don't think that's a happy ending for her nor Sarada,
You guys really hate Sasuke! But I learnt something and HATERS gonna hate.


----------



## shade0180 (Jun 30, 2015)

PikaCheeka said:
			
		

> Sasuke has never exhibited any remote interest in women
> 
> This has never been a part of his character, and considering the fact that he was Orochimaru's student, this was obviously thought out on Kishi's part. Why would it start now?



fixed.   I don't even have any idea how he got married . 

but lets ignore that so you can have your OTP


----------



## Dark Forces (Jun 30, 2015)

SuohUchiha said:


> it's just all red herring



can't tell if you're being sarcastic dawg :


----------



## Altair21 (Jun 30, 2015)

shade0180 said:


> fixed.   I don't even have any idea how he got married .
> 
> but lets ignore that so you can have your OTP



You're delusional if you really think Pika gives a damn about SS.


----------



## Knowna (Jun 30, 2015)

I'm laughing so hard at the theories people are suggesting...
But after gaining some composure I thought about everything logically & there are only 2 legitimate options:

~Sakura is the mom but the healing effects affected Sarada and she has like 10% Karin in her

~Sakura is her mom and everything else will be explained as a misunderstanding

She looks to much like Sakura, so barren isn't plausible and Karin being the choice of donor isn't very believable either.
Test tube is out of question for the same reasons as her resemblance to Sakura, and the fact that it's the last chapter & 
that is something you need at least 5 chapters to explain.... 
Not to mention Naruto would most likely know if this was the case, and Sasuke would have been more weary about bringing Sarada to the Oro hideout.

Any other theories are extremely far fetched and some of you need to go back a do a re-read of the main series....


----------



## jemmathepintobean (Jun 30, 2015)

patoplastico said:


> Sakura's right as her mother. As far as we know, she could be waiting for the right time. Saying to your young daughter her biological parents are the scum of the world isn't an act of kindness.



I don't agree. I don't think Sakura would every talk about it, and if Sarada did let be, who knows when Sasuke would have come home....

It's not there fault, but Sakura should have just answered yes if Sasuke wears glasses, and Sasuke should have put more effort than Naruto into talking to Sarada...I know Kishi is trying for suspense, but he is doing this while making Sasuke and Sakura look like shitty parents (Sakura is a good mother, but when a child wants to ask questions about her birth, she shouldn't deny this.)


----------



## Overhaul (Jun 30, 2015)

Evil said:


> Itachi shows up to save the day again. He used his Sharingan to take over the afterlife and has ressurected all the people who had ever died. *Including Kaguya, who is currently dating the Third Hokage.*


----------



## shade0180 (Jun 30, 2015)

Altair said:
			
		

> You're delusional if you really think Pika gives a damn about SS



I don't know who gives a damn about SS. 

I'm just quoting his post. Bullets will hit whoever they are targeted at. 





			
				knowna said:
			
		

> *She looks to much like Sakura*, so barren isn't plausible and Karin being the choice of donor isn't very believable either.



another one of this.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jun 30, 2015)

patoplastico said:


> I'll not argue your other points because it's personal beliefs, I see nothing wrong with them. But this? Dude, since when is Sakura his mother? Sasuke is an adult, he has responsibilities to his family. That's on him, not her. She can't force him to write letters or visit sometimes, she doesn't have the power for such. Again, that's on him.



Sasuke is her husband and he's the father of Sarada. 

It doesn't matter if Sakura is his mother or not, he's a man of his family, that same family who for the entire manga he's been trying to avenge. Family is Sasuke's greatest purpose, family's been what has pushed him this far, family is why he's been fucked up the entire manga. He has one now. Even if she's not his mother, after all Sasuke's done for his family the entire manga the fact he's been away this long goes against what his character stands for. You say it's on him but it's a contradiction. 

That's exactly what I mean about Sasuke's character being ruined. If the entire manga he's done so much, has changed so much and supports the Uchihas for this long, you mean to tell me that all of a sudden with Sakura and Sarada, his family, shit's out the window? It goes against who Sasuke is. Even if we didn't expect him to always be there, being gone this long for no reason? Sakura is his wife, 2 people, she's been carrying the load of Sarada herself. Dude hasn't made any contact with anyone who's not Naruto this entire time. Sakura is his wife, it's obvious that she's over there doing whatever Sasuke tells her. Their relationship is one that Sasuke has all of the power. Whatever he tells her to do, she just asks how quick does he want her to do it. That's shitty. 

I'm sorry but that's bullshit. If anyone thinks that's acceptable I don't get it because it's not.

He's a grown man but for a man who's done so much for his family the entire manga, this goes against his character. Not even 1 phone call yo? Come on now.


----------



## Arles Celes (Jun 30, 2015)

PikaCheeka said:


> How is the test tube baby thing likely?
> 
> I'm very confused as to why anybody would think that's a reasonable thing to include in this manga given the facts:
> 
> ...



I think that Salad's very name might be hint to her identity. Of her possibly being a mix of more than two people. 

Granted, I don't think Sasuke ever loved Karin or had sex with her willingly but...

Perhaps Salad got Karin's DNA implemented as she was sick that one time in order to have her life saved or something if she is not a test tube kid.

I agree on Sasuke not caring about his kid being genetically engineered to be haxxxed as said matter was never brought up and I feel it might not be in his character at all. His Uchiha heritage would make his kid powerful enough already.

That said Salad being a female clone of Sasuke with Karin's DNA implemented by Oro is not THAT unlikely.

Something dark/worrisome had to happen regarding Salad's birth. Why was she born outside of Konoha and why Shizune and other medic nins were awkward around Salad and secretive when Salad's parents are Sasuke and Sakura and there is nothing more to it?


----------



## Alasteir (Jun 30, 2015)

If Karin's the biological mother, I'm interested in hearing the explanation for Sarada using Sakura's signature technique, which requires a fuckton of Chakra control. So even if she did teach it, which is unlikely given how surprised Sakura was, how the hell did a kid who is not even a genin manage that level of chakra control, with no exposure in class, or from her mother, enough to almost rival Sakura's super strength late in the manga? Why that, and not Chakra chains?


----------



## BUUUU (Jun 30, 2015)

so...



> Naruto wins the day by glaring at the Shins and then gives them a bit of TNJ telling them he will fix their bad manners, and they all returned to Konoha to live happily forever. Possibly.



and



> Karin is mom




are the real spoilers


----------



## deadlapse (Jun 30, 2015)

*Dude*

Someone plz tell me im not the only one who noticed that Urushi looks exactly like Shin father


----------



## izanagi x izanami (Jun 30, 2015)

deadlapse said:


> Someone plz tell me im not the only one who noticed that Urushi looks exactly like Shin father



baldy shin = urushi


----------



## patoplastico (Jun 30, 2015)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> Sasuke is her husband and he's the father of Sarada.
> 
> It doesn't matter if Sakura is his mother or not, he's a man of his family, that same family who for the entire manga he's been trying to avenge. Family is Sasuke's greatest purpose, family's been what has pushed him this far, family is why he's been fucked up the entire manga. He has one now. Even if she's not his mother, after all Sasuke's done for his family the entire manga the fact he's been away this long goes against what his character stands for. *You say it's on him but it's a contradiction. *
> 
> ...



What are you even trying to argue, dude? Read what I said, what I was replying to and what you wrote.

I'm saying you shouldn't blame Sakura for his actions. Blame him, Sasuke, or Kishimoto for being a hack.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Jun 30, 2015)

shade0180 said:


> fixed.   I don't even have any idea how he got married .
> 
> but lets ignore that so you can have your OTP



My OTP is HashiMada so do not even bother trying to pull the "Sasuke doesn't like women" card on me.

Nice try.


----------



## TRN (Jun 30, 2015)

Alasteir said:


> If Karin's the biological mother, I'm interested in hearing the explanation for Sarada using Sakura's signature technique, which requires a fuckton of Chakra control. So even if she did teach it, which is unlikely given how surprised Sakura was, how the hell did a kid who is not even a genin manage that level of chakra control, with no exposure in class, or from her mother, enough to almost rival Sakura's super strength late in the manga? Why that, and not Chakra chains?



Not everyone learn or use Chakra chains    Nagato/Naruto/ etc


----------



## Sayuri (Jun 30, 2015)

I really like the idea that she's a mix of the three. At least it'd explain her name. And it'd make a sure lot of groups happy simultaneously

Evil didn't make it sound like people would be happy though


----------



## shade0180 (Jun 30, 2015)

> My OTP is HashiMada so do not even bother trying to pull the "Sasuke doesn't like women" card on me



 I didn't really know who your OTP when I posted that.

Anyway if that post hit someone. well that's not my problem though.



			
				alasteir said:
			
		

> which requires a fuckton of Chakra control.



Chakra control is something that can be taught. It isn't a kekkai genkai.


----------



## Alasteir (Jun 30, 2015)

TRN said:


> Not everyone learn or use Chakra chains    Nagato/Naruto/ etc



Karin did. Sarada's supposed biological mother; would make it more believable that Sakura's super strength.


----------



## Abanikochan (Jun 30, 2015)

Oop, I think I just solved Evil's puzzle.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jun 30, 2015)

patoplastico said:


> What are you even trying to argue, dude? Read what I said, what I was replying to and what you wrote.
> 
> I'm saying you shouldn't blame Sakura for his actions. Blame him, Sasuke, or Kishimoto for being a hack.



Argue? You responded to my post. Sakura is his wife, it's obvious that she's over there doing whatever Sasuke tells her. Their relationship is one that Sasuke has all of the power. Whatever he tells her to do, she just asks how quick does he want her to do it. That's shitty. That's just not acceptable. I'm talking about the characters themselves considering we can't blame Kishi for everything, I mean of course he's to blame but just because someone's fucked up doesn't mean the characters aren't who they're presented to be. 

That's just the end of it. It's fucked up. No matter who's to blame it's completely fucked up.


----------



## izanagi x izanami (Jun 30, 2015)

sasuke and karin had one night stand , karin become pregnant 
sasuke married sakura, 
karin out of fury give her child to sakura and sasuke


----------



## Alkaid (Jun 30, 2015)

Calling it now. Neither Sakura or Sasuke are Sarada's parents.


----------



## Alasteir (Jun 30, 2015)

Abanikochan said:


> Oop, I think I just solved Evil's puzzle.



Spill the beans.


----------



## jemmathepintobean (Jun 30, 2015)

shade0180 said:


> Sauce and Sakura has always been shown in a badlight since the original manga run



We can agree to disagree on the original manga.

The point that was being made is that Gaiden so far has damage Sasuke and Sakura's characters, especially since they have a kid. 

Not everyone will put past Sasuke not seeing his daughter for years, and Sakura could have answered one simple question about  whether Sasuke wears glasses. I know she's supposed to keep Sasuke's wheabouts a Secret, but this is a simple yes/no scenario. 


The only theory in my mind is test-tube or Sasuke having parts of Karin's DNA inside of him. 
I don't believe in the test tube but with Kishi you never know.


----------



## Zef (Jun 30, 2015)

PikaCheeka said:


> How is the test tube baby thing likely?
> 
> I'm very confused as to why anybody would think that's a reasonable thing to include in this manga given the facts:
> 
> *1) Sasuke is visibly disgusted by Karin and this disgust was never reconciled. I know some of you are quick to shrug it off, but you can't pretend it's not there*




This.




That was the last interaction they had in the original manga yet people are entertaining the affair/surrogacy theory.


----------



## izanagi x izanami (Jun 30, 2015)

Alkaid said:


> Calling it now. Neither Sakura or Sasuke are Sarada's parents.



whole else then? sarada has sharingan,


----------



## shade0180 (Jun 30, 2015)

alasteir said:
			
		

> Karin did. Sarada's supposed biological mother; would make it more believable that Sakura's super strength.



And Kushina has mastered that ability to the point it can pin down a raging Bijuu and Naruto hasn't got it.


----------



## Knowna (Jun 30, 2015)

Sayuri said:


> I really like the idea that she's a mix of the three. At least it'd explain her name. And it'd make a sure lot of groups happy simultaneously
> 
> Evil didn't make it sound like people would be happy though



She made it sound like she is gonna have fun trolling, because she has alot of options if indeed the  healing theory is correct.
She can technically troll either way and implying yes to Karin doesn't necessarily mean no for Sakura....


----------



## Alasteir (Jun 30, 2015)

shade0180 said:


> And Kushina has mastered that ability to the point it can pin down a raging Bijuu and Naruto hasn't got it.



Noted, still doesn't explain the chakra control requirement for super strength, something Sakura wins out on over Karin big time.


----------



## Alkaid (Jun 30, 2015)

izanagi x izanami said:


> whole else then? sarada has sharingan,



We have already been shown that it is possible to create life forms that produce their own Sharingans. 

Look at the Shins.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Jun 30, 2015)

Arles Celes said:


> I think that Salad's very name might be hint to her identity. Of her possibly being a mix of more than two people.
> 
> Granted, I don't think Sasuke ever loved Karin or had sex with her willingly but...
> 
> ...



All this sounds well and fun for a fanfic but it really does not match Kishi's style. 

IF Sarada was a test tube baby, there would have to be a sob story in there somewhere, and we would have to have already had one of the following:

- Sasuke being on good terms with Karin. Not just "I tolerate you because you're useful but do not fucking touch me ever again", which is how they were left. They have to actually care about one another. For a test tube baby to happen between two characters in this manga, they have to at the very least be friends. 

- Sasuke exhibiting an interest in a genetically powerful child and actually caring about Karin. 

AND no matter what, there would have to be consent. 

There is not going to be any kind of DNA theft/experimentation, with the end result being a child, between a character who has canonically nonconsensually harassed another character, and the victim of their advances. Because no matter how non-sexual Karin's DNA theft was, the implications will be there. Kishimoto is incompetent but he's not so stupid that he's not going to realize what the connotations in that would be, and that is NOT something he's going to want in his manga.

THAT'S the real problem there. It's really not very complicated.


----------



## patoplastico (Jun 30, 2015)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> Argue? You responded to my post. Sakura is his wife, it's obvious that she's over there doing whatever Sasuke tells her. Their relationship is one that Sasuke has all of the power. Whatever he tells her to do, she just asks how quick does he want her to do it. That's shitty. That's just not acceptable. I'm talking about the characters themselves considering we can't blame Kishi for everything, I mean of course he's to blame but just because someone's fucked up doesn't mean the characters aren't who they're presented to be.
> 
> That's just the end of it. It's fucked up. No matter who's to blame it's completely fucked up.



You said before that Sakura was at fault for "letting" him, idk, dimension hopping and ignoring his daughter. You can't force anyone,  she can't make him stay if he doesn't want to. That's him.

So Sakura stays in Konoha to raise her daughter, like any decent person would do.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jun 30, 2015)

Maybe only Urushi will appear in the orphanage, as the one in charge now.

But Kishi already cleared up Taka's wherebouts chapters ago and the only character from the original manga missing is Kabuto...


----------



## Abanikochan (Jun 30, 2015)

Collect the first letter of each sentence. 



Evil said:


> *K*arin shows up after all the Shins have been defeated, and tries to explain to Sarada why their DNA Matched. *A*ppearently the healing effects of Karin's blood where enhanced by some of Orochimaru's experiments on Sasuke which also resulted in him carrying her DNA and this was passed on to Karin.
> 
> *A*ppearently, Shin is Chocho's father.
> 
> ...



Then you get the letters: kaarihinpitsmgonm

When you unscramble it, it reads

*Spoiler*: __ 



Ha, Karin isn't mom, pig!




No I'm not kidding either, that's really what it reads when you unscramble it.


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Jun 30, 2015)

shade0180 said:


> And Kushina has mastered that ability to the point it can pin down a raging Bijuu and Naruto hasn't got it.


Weirdly enough the chakra chains seems to be inherent to only female Uzumaki members and it's probably a bloodline limit too since outside of the Rinnegan only Uzumaki have been shown to use them.


----------



## Otaku Shrink (Jun 30, 2015)

Knowna said:


> She made it sound like she is gonna have fun trolling, because she has alot of options if indeed the  healing theory is correct.
> She can technically troll either way and implying yes to Karin doesn't necessarily mean no for Sakura....



You said the same thing I did, but no one will listen since we aren't saying shit about haters, calling people idiots, etc. I do think it's possible.


----------



## Altair21 (Jun 30, 2015)

Abanikochan said:


> Collect the first letter of each sentence.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Holy shit


----------



## Arles Celes (Jun 30, 2015)

Kishi did make Salad and Bolt look so much alike like their fathers that if he decided to be dickish enough he could make either of them have ANY kind of mom as they do not resemble any girl in particular.

So basically infinite "Who is my REAL mom" potential there.

Most kids look like a mix of their parents. Like Onojin having her mom's hair and his dad's looks. Or Shikadai having his father's looks and his mom's eyes. Or ChouChou having his dad's plumpness and her mom's skin color. Or even Lee jr. having his father's looks and his mom (1010 eyes)...unless he was "adopted" like Lee by Guy. 

Salad without her glasses does not resemble Karin at all. Neither does she resemble Sakura. A female clone indeed.

Even Bolt looks like a clone of his dad with just a different hairstyle. No trait that can be said coming from Hinata unlike with his sister.

Maybe Kishi really wanted his SasuNaru in heterosexual version. *shrug*


----------



## Klue (Jun 30, 2015)

Last time Evil hid the real spoiler amongst the fakes, it was the crazies theory, the one written off immediately, that turned out true.

Last time, that spoiler was spirit Obito.

So which one is the silliest one this time?


----------



## Jpororo (Jun 30, 2015)

Abanikochan said:


> Collect the first letter of each sentence.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



OMG LOL!!!!!!


----------



## Sora (Jun 30, 2015)

Abanikochan said:


> Collect the first letter of each sentence.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



nahhh that's reaching


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jun 30, 2015)

patoplastico said:


> You said before that Sakura was at fault for "letting" him, idk, dimension hopping and ignoring his daughter. You can't force anyone,  she can't make him stay if he doesn't want to. That's him.
> 
> So Sakura stays in Konoha to raise her daughter, like any decent person would do.



You mean to tell me that Sakura can't contact Naruto and tell him to get to Sasuke because 'that's just who Sasuke is" I mean, the fuck? If she really wanted to and needed to, she could have contacted Sasuke and at least did something about this but she clearly didn't. Naruto had contact. 

She can still raise her daughter and bring issues up like this if need be but what happened? She didn't, let it happen, continued to raise Sarada while this went on. 

It's an issue regardless. Just because Sasuke wants to be out on his motorcycle at midnight and ride down the streets doesn't mean that Sakura is the best ever because she's letting it happen. Don't act like Sakura couldn't do a damn thing about it.


----------



## Knowna (Jun 30, 2015)

Kasumi said:


> You say Sasuke is disgusted by Karin so he would never touch her yet he tried to kill her Sakura multiple times and *gave no fucks if she fell in a lava pit *or not but suddenly Sasuke likes women now? He never showed any romantic interest with girls his age.



Really?  
Go re read that chapter and then if you still think that I'll post an argument, but please save me the trouble and increase your reading comprehension and look it over again....


----------



## Sayuri (Jun 30, 2015)

Evil said:


> Since you guys like spoilers so much, and I like trolling so much. I made a bunch of spoilers for you- though one of them is real, can you find the real one?
> 
> Karin shows up after all the Shins have been defeated, and tries to explain to Sarada why their DNA *Matched*. *Appearently* the healing effects of Karin's blood where enhanced by some of Orochimaru's experiments on Sasuke which also resulted in him carrying her DNA and this was passed on to Karin.
> 
> ...



This is a stretch but... Has Evil always randomly capitalized and misspelled words?


----------



## patoplastico (Jun 30, 2015)

Abanikochan said:


> Collect the first letter of each sentence.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Double trollage kek


----------



## shade0180 (Jun 30, 2015)

> Noted, still doesn't explain the chakra control requirement for super strength, something Sakura wins out on over Karin big time.



Uzumaki are chakra control specialist as shown with the manga.... Sakura who is a civilian born or someone who has no kekkai genkai is obviously losing to someone who is born to have special chakra..

The control for Rasengan
Sealing tech
Chakra censor
Yin Seal
Solidfying chakra to the point they can be used as a chain
Even teen Sakura is getting compared to a child tsunade in terms of talent/skill with chakra in the war arc

they all are something that are staple to an uzumaki.


----------



## Alasteir (Jun 30, 2015)

Sora said:


> nahhh that's reaching



Why do you say that? Can anyone replicate Abanikochan's decoding? I could, but I'm lazy, and I think there's an I missing, but still. If it reads that, that's pretty specific.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Jun 30, 2015)

Arles Celes said:


> Even Bolt looks like a clone of his dad with just a different hairstyle. No trait that can be said coming from Hinata unlike with his sister.


...Boruto's face is shaped exactly like his mom's.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Jun 30, 2015)

Kasumi said:


> You say Sasuke is disgusted by Karin so he would never touch her yet he tried to kill her Sakura multiple times and gave no fucks if she fell in a lava pit or not but suddenly Sasuke likes women now? He never showed any romantic interest with girls his age.



Last intimate interactions in the Naruto manga:


----------



## Alkaid (Jun 30, 2015)

PikaCheeka said:


> All this sounds well and fun for a fanfic but it really does not match Kishi's style.
> 
> IF Sarada was a test tube baby, there would have to be a sob story in there somewhere, and we would have to have already had one of the following:



It already is kind of a sob story. Since the first chapter of Gaiden, people have been pitying Sarada.



PikaCheeka said:


> - Sasuke being on good terms with Karin. Not just "I tolerate you because you're useful but do not fucking touch me ever again", which is how they were left. They have to actually care about one another. For a test tube baby to happen between two characters in this manga, they have to at the very least be friends.



Except the people claiming the test-tube baby theory didn't say the acquisition of Sasuke's genetic material was consensual or even known to him. 

Orochimaru had access to him for 3 years. We know that Orochimaru had enhanced Sasuke's body with drugs, who's to say he didn't take a sample of Sasuke's genetic material?

I think it would be out of character for Orochimaru to have not taken or cataloged something.


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Jun 30, 2015)

Abanikochan said:


> Collect the first letter of each sentence.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




So there's one puzzle, "Karin is mom" and another, "Karin isn't the mom, pig".


Well the latter is more like the tedious thing Evil would have is figure out. The first one is too simple, and wouldn't be much trolling.

Meaning Sarada doing a Sakura like attack really had a lot of significance.


----------



## jemmathepintobean (Jun 30, 2015)

patoplastico said:


> What are you even trying to argue, dude? Read what I said, what I was replying to and what you wrote.
> 
> I'm saying you shouldn't blame Sakura for his actions. Blame him, Sasuke, or Kishimoto for being a hack.



Sakura shouldn't be excused.

It's already been confirmed in Gaiden: *Sasuke had contacted with both Naruto and Sakura. *

*Sasuke had contacted and communicated with Sakura. Sakura knows what Sasuke has been up to.*


But Sasuke has never contacted Sarada, and Sakura knows about this as well. 

Only Sarada had been kept in the dark. Only Sarada hasn't meet or contacted her father. 

There is no excuse for Sasuke. And there is no excuse for Sakura. They both agreed to keep there daughter in the dark. Only difference is that Sakura has taken care of Sarada.


----------



## Altair21 (Jun 30, 2015)

Abanikochan said:


> Collect the first letter of each sentence.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This still has me on the floor rolling.


----------



## Alasteir (Jun 30, 2015)

shade0180 said:


> Uzumaki are chakra control specialist as shown with the manga.... Sakura who is a civilian born or someone who has no kekkai genkai is obviously losing to someone who is born to have special chakra..
> 
> The control for Rasengan
> Sealing tech
> ...



No, the Uzumaki clan was never stated to be chakra control specialists. Naruto's not good at any of those things. They were sealing jutsu specialists, and that is something that is actually never elaborated on. On the other hand, you have Sakura who was touted to have superior chakra control to both Naruto (an Uzumaki) and Sasuke. Mind you, chakra control is normal, but chakra control to the level of being able to obtain super strength is only given to Tsunade and Sakura, canonically.


----------



## patoplastico (Jun 30, 2015)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> You mean to tell me that Sakura can't contact Naruto and....



Dude, Sakura isn't his damn mama. 'Oh noez hotkage, mah waifu left me and my babe, get him back would ya'. Read what you are saying.

He left because he wanted to. He didn't write because he didn't want to. Accept his character was trashed for shit drama on Kishi's part, and ain't Sakura's fault.


----------



## Knowna (Jun 30, 2015)

Otaku Shrink said:


> You said the same thing I did, but no one will listen since we aren't saying shit about haters, calling people idiots, etc. I do think it's possible.



Great minds think alike 
On the plus side tho, if we are right we can both gloat like no tomorrow


----------



## SharinganGirl (Jun 30, 2015)

My god this is amusing. I love watching you all like this. The shit hitting the fan is definitely giving the appropriate entertainment needed for this thread.


----------



## Altair21 (Jun 30, 2015)

If Evil really did that (which seems likely considering the first one was far too obvious) then she's brilliant.


----------



## shade0180 (Jun 30, 2015)

> Naruto's not good at any of those things.



Yea except naruto is claimed by jiraiya to have talent with it.. he is just getting hampered by the nine tails. :mlpshurg



> On the other hand, you have Sakura who was touted to have superior chakra control to both Naruto (an Uzumaki) and Sasuke.



Correction, Kakashi thought that at first. then Corrected himself when he learned Sakura has miniscule Chakra for her rank.

The reason Sakura has great control is not because of talent it's because she fortunately lacked the chakra to expend on the jutsu/skill unlike Nardo and Sauce.


----------



## Dark Forces (Jun 30, 2015)

Abanikochan said:


> Collect the first letter of each sentence.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



stop it dawgs :

can't tell if you're being sarcastic or just outright insane


----------



## Trojan (Jun 30, 2015)

Klue said:


> Last time Evil hid the real spoiler amongst the fakes, it was the crazies theory, the one written off immediately, that turned out true.
> 
> Last time, that spoiler was spirit Obito.
> 
> So which one is the silliest one this time?



true. some of those spoilers sound possible as boring and random as they are. lol


----------



## PikaCheeka (Jun 30, 2015)

Abanikochan said:


> Collect the first letter of each sentence.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ino's the mom.


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Jun 30, 2015)

Pig? 

What sentence starts with G because in Evil's post because I ain't seeing it in his post and that version of the unscrambling makes zero sense without it.


----------



## Alasteir (Jun 30, 2015)

Kasumi said:


> I don't even like SK but i'm the one that's salty? Really? And if you interpret the forehead poke as proof of romantic love i don't know what to say, Itachi used it as a means of avoiding Sasuke and when he did the forehead poke that means he wanted to screw him right?



The forehead poke has a strong positive significance, and Itachi even did it as his final dying gesture. The context was clear, the forehead poke is a positive, loving way of gesturing "Maybe some other time" which fits in every scene it has been used. Save for Itachi's death I think. Wait, did Itachi use it the second time he died? When he faded away after the dispelling of the Edo Tensei? I forget.


----------



## Arles Celes (Jun 30, 2015)

PikaCheeka said:


> All this sounds well and fun for a fanfic but it really does not match Kishi's style.
> 
> IF Sarada was a test tube baby, there would have to be a sob story in there somewhere, and we would have to have already had one of the following:
> 
> ...



Sasuke did not have to be on good terms with Karin to feel sympathy for a kid coming from his DNA. Especially if Sakura actually couldn't have kids.

That said I do not see Kishi making Sasuke the scumbag he would be implied to be if he cheated on Sakura as Naruto and Suigetsu stated.

On the other hand, why was everyone acting secretive around Salad regarding her birth if it was perfectly natural? 

Also if Sakura is her mom then how Kishi will make his point of how DNA does not matter as much as love does if Sakura and Salad are actually blood related?

Maybe as you say making Salad an experiment would be too extreme and making Salad accept such awful truth would need more than one chapter for her to come to terms with it.

Still...I feel Kishi messed up regardless of how he will choose to answer all the questions that this gaiden did rise.

Really, I think Kishi was trying too hard to keep the tension going and his fans on the edge. How to give a reasonable answer without making past events not looking nonsensical and the end result not being contrived? 

Also it would hardly be the first time Kishi did screw up.


----------



## StickaStick (Jun 30, 2015)

Actually the spoiler was PS Kakashi, not spirit Obito (or was it both?). I remember because I actually guessed (emphasis on guessed) it correctly.

And there are a couple that are equally incredibly unbelievable this time while PS Kakashi IIRC then was by far the craziest.


----------



## tomato salad (Jun 30, 2015)

kishimoto rly would end up this mess with just 18 page?


----------



## Kuzehiko (Jun 30, 2015)

Remember the chapter 5. Sasuke was in the kage meeting that took place in Konoha along with Sakura and all the other Kages and at that time Naruto was already Hogake and Sarada was already born so you can't say '' he left for 12 years and didn't communicate with his wife nor his daugther''. He did communicate with Sakura and Naruto but not Sarada and that might be because she was too little to understand what was going on back then so he preferred to not show up in front of her until his mission is over, or perhaps he did see her but he erased her memories with his sharingan. All this might be possible since we saw him in the Kage meeting in Konoha and back them Sarada was already born and Naruto was Hogake.


----------



## Salada (Jun 30, 2015)

shade0180 said:


> Uzumaki are chakra control specialist as shown with the manga.... Sakura who is a civilian born or someone who has no kekkai genkai is obviously losing to someone who is born to have special chakra..
> 
> The control for Rasengan
> Sealing tech
> ...



Uzumaki aren't specialist  in chakra control . They are known for red hair and chakra force . 

Not chakra control . And Karin has nothing to do with other uzumaki's individual skills . 

Not all uzumaki's have Naruto ,mito,Nagato ,tsunade own individual skills .

Karin chakra control is never implied while Sakura has reached the pinnacle in chakra control .

Hell Karin loses chakra in healing twice a day while Sakura heal more than thousand shinobi in seconds without losing her chakra .


----------



## patoplastico (Jun 30, 2015)

You know, this gaiden should be about Sakura going gone girl style on Sasuke's ass. It'd have been 100x more interesting than whoz dat mama shit


----------



## Platypus (Jun 30, 2015)

Abanikochan said:


> Collect the first letter of each sentence.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You accidentally included the G from 'Genjutsu'.


----------



## Alasteir (Jun 30, 2015)

Thdyingbreed said:


> Pig?
> 
> What sentence starts with G because in Evil's post because I ain't seeing it in his post and that version of the unscrambling makes zero sense without it.



Typically, most people with an understanding of their native language can finish incomplete words. People in wheel of fortune do it all the time. One letter doesn't necessarily make a difference, especially if the word is still obvious, and not really a key part of the sentence. Evil tends to put things in code so it isn't a stretch to say she hid another message. That being said, we'll have to wait for Evil to verify.

Also, maybe penta is a key for the decoding? Did anyone figure out what that meant?


----------



## Sayuri (Jun 30, 2015)

I don't see a G, and I see an extra I

kaarihinpitsmonm


----------



## PikaCheeka (Jun 30, 2015)

Kasumi said:


> I don't even like SK but i'm the one that's salty? Really? And if you interpret the forehead poke as proof of romantic love i don't know what to say, Itachi used it as a means of avoiding Sasuke and when he did the forehead poke that means he wanted to screw him right?



I interpreted it as romantic love because that's the way Kishimoto wanted us to interpret it, seeing as it was followed by a marriage and all that jazz.

If I'm salty it's because I've been bathing in your tears.


----------



## Alasteir (Jun 30, 2015)

Sayuri said:


> I don't see a G, and I see an extra I
> 
> kaarihinpitsmonm



Someone try it with penta in mind. I want to know what that was meant for.


----------



## Abanikochan (Jun 30, 2015)

Platypus said:


> You accidentally included the G from 'Genjutsu'.



I just noticed. I think I mistook it as the start of a sentence since it was randomly capitalized.


----------



## Sayuri (Jun 30, 2015)

Question: does Evil normally have really bad spelling? (no offense Evil )


----------



## Altair21 (Jun 30, 2015)

Alasteir said:


> Typically, most people with an understanding of their native language can finish incomplete words. People in wheel of fortune do it all the time. One letter doesn't necessarily make a difference, especially if the word is still obvious, and not really a key part of the sentence. Evil tends to put things in code so it isn't a stretch to say she hid another message. That being said, we'll have to wait for Evil to verify.
> 
> Also, maybe penta is a key for the decoding? Did anyone figure out what that meant?



Apparently it means 5th or some shit.


----------



## Arles Celes (Jun 30, 2015)

LOL at this point the worst thing Kishi could do is to NOT give an answer or leave it so ambiguous as to have fans fight for years over whether Karin or Sakura was Salad's real mom.

Like...what was the point of this gaiden besides rustling jimmies of pairing fans?


----------



## Alasteir (Jun 30, 2015)

Altair21 said:


> Apparently it means 5th or some shit.



And no one figured that out, or applied it to the list of spoilers to see if it has any relevance? Dang, I might have to do it myself. I'm too lazy though...


----------



## Six (Jun 30, 2015)

Im kinda late, can someone tell me what the spoiler is about?


----------



## Swagger Wagon (Jun 30, 2015)

Abanikochan said:


> Collect the first letter of each sentence.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You missed an I and randomly threw in a G from nowhere


----------



## StickaStick (Jun 30, 2015)

Law Trafalgar said:


> Im kinda late, can someone tell me what the spoiler is about?


Itachi's the mom


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Jun 30, 2015)

Something to note Evil made exactly five posts in this thread so maybe all of his posts contain clues?


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jun 30, 2015)

patoplastico said:


> Dude, Sakura isn't his damn mama. 'Oh noez hotkage, mah waifu left me and my babe, get him back would ya'. Read what you are saying.
> 
> He left because he wanted to. He didn't write because he didn't want to. Accept his character was trashed for shit drama on Kishi's part, and ain't Sakura's fault.



You don't get it. 

Given your responses it's obvious that you're not married and you don't know how a relationship works regardless if you are or you're not. In a relationship, there's 2 members involved. You're saying that Sasuke left because he wanted to. We know how Sasuke's character is. What you're not understanding is that Sakura's letting this happen without putting her foot down herself and she's saying "well that's Sasuke, I guess I'll do this on my own" which is* exactly what I meant about Sasuke having all of the power in their relationship*. It's not an equal balance. Sasuke does whatever he wants, no matter what it is, and Sakura deals with it. Can Sakura do whatever she wants? No, why do you think? Because she doesn't have any power. How can I be sure of this? 

Because what Sakura wants is Sasuke to not be away from her and her and Sarada. 

If the relationship was equal on both parts and if Sakura had more leverage then she'd do more of what she wants but she doesn't. You mean to tell me that Sakura wants Sasuke away? No, what Sakura's ideal relationship is deals with Sasuke being closer, not dealing with Sarada's backtalk and such. Sasuke on the other hand is going on missions, like he wants to, not contacting his family, like he wants to, talking to Naruto from time to time, like he wants to. 

If you think it's acceptable for Sasuke to have all of the power in their relationship then you don't understand how a relationship actually works because that's an unhealthy relationship. 

Sakura's at fault here as well because she's not a damn baby. She's a grown ass woman. She can speak when she wants to. She can act as she wants to. She can do whatever the hell she wants. The fact she's letting Sasuke do as he pleases while she's not having her ideal situation is bullshit and it just shows she has no power. Whatever Sasuke wants to do, she lets happen because "it's Sasuke and that's how he is" without having a compromise on both parties as healthy relationships have. 

Your comment here proves exactly why I cannot take most SS fans seriously. When there's a clear imbalance in a relationship and one party let's one person do "whatever they want" then that's not a healthy relationship. Going by your logic, if Sasuke wants to fuck someone else Sakura would let it happen because "Sasuke does what he wants", if Sasuke wanted to become a drinker, a heavy one, then she'd let it happen because "Sasuke does what he wants", letting someone do what they want regardless of everything that's happening isn't right because from what we see, this relationship is basically Sasuke with the ball in his hand. 

If you don't get that Sakura herself isn't as fault because she's not a helpless child like you seem to claim she is then you're a lost cause. She's not a helpless child, she's a capable shinobi and she's a woman who can do as she pleases, who has her own likes and dislikes. She's not some slave for Sasuke. 

It's bullshit. If she wanted to she could have easily gotten Sasuke back but she didn't. 

That's it.


----------



## Black Mask (Jun 30, 2015)

*Well...*

The first letters of each paragraph make KARIN IS MOM but I'll go with the Rinnegan one.


----------



## Uchisians (Jun 30, 2015)

SharinganGirl said:


> My god this is amusing. I love watching you all like this. The shit hitting the fan is definitely giving the appropriate entertainment needed for this thread.



9 weeks of reading the same arguments though.....


----------



## Sayuri (Jun 30, 2015)

Evil do you read a Series of Unfortunate Events as a kid?


----------



## Alasteir (Jun 30, 2015)

Swagger Wagon said:


> You missed an I and randomly threw in a G from nowhere



Remove the extra G and I, and you just happen to get 5 letters. Penta? Hmm.


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Jun 30, 2015)

Abanikochan said:


> I just noticed. I think I mistook it as the start of a sentence since it was randomly capitalized.



So "Karin is mom" is back... unless the main points were "Katin isn't mom". :gmm



Swagger Wagon said:


> You missed an I and randomly threw in a G from nowhere



"Ha, Karin isn't mom, pig!"

So if we remove the 'g' and add the 'i' and make some adjustments:

"Karin isn't mom, hapi?"

Could be reaching though.


----------



## Arles Celes (Jun 30, 2015)

Normally the craziest spoiler would be the one with Itachi doing all said crazy stuff.

But would Kishi's boner for Itachi take him THAT far?

Not even Shin was so obsessed with him I think


----------



## shade0180 (Jun 30, 2015)

> Im kinda late, can someone tell me what the spoiler is about?



there are a hidden message in the 7 spoilers given by evil.. which is "Karin is mom"


----------



## Klue (Jun 30, 2015)

Black Mask said:


> The first letters of each paragraph make KARIN IS MOM but I'll go with the Rinnegan one.



I love you dawg.


----------



## Alasteir (Jun 30, 2015)

shade0180 said:


> there are a hidden message in the 7 spoilers given by evil.. which is "Karin is mom"



Given how quickly it was solved, I'm hesitant to say that that was the only spoiler.

Karin is mom, and Karin isn't mom hapi, are both grammatically bad, so.


----------



## Arles Celes (Jun 30, 2015)

Munboy Dracule O'Brian said:


> So "Karin is mom" is back... unless the main points were "Katin isn't mom". :gmm
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hey Munboy, do you think Kishi would be stupid enough to retcon his stuff and give Salad the Rinnegan like that even though she got no Indra or Asura chakra?


----------



## Alasteir (Jun 30, 2015)

Munboy Dracule O'Brian said:


> So "Karin is mom" is back... unless the main points were "Katin isn't mom". :gmm
> 
> 
> 
> ...



5 extra letters (penta?) reads that karin isn't the mother? Compare the grammar mistakes of "Karin is mom" with "Karin isn't mom, hapi?"

They're both pretty glaring errors.


----------



## StickaStick (Jun 30, 2015)

Munboy Dracule O'Brian said:


> So "Karin is mom" is back... unless the main points were "Katin isn't mom". :gmm
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This would actually make more sense to me to then saying pig


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Jun 30, 2015)

The Clue has too be hidden all of Evil's posts because Evil made exactly 5 posts and stopped posting and Penta means five quoted them all for reference.



Evil said:


> What if I post and say that Sakura is the biological mother? How fucked are you guys then?





Evil said:


> Yup
> 
> 
> 
> I'm implying I'm going to have a lot of fun.





Evil said:


> Indeed, it's already started.





Evil said:


> Now for something super exciting! I'm sure you guys have been waiting for this stunning ninja's return!
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...





Evil said:


> Since you guys like spoilers so much, and I like trolling so much. I made a bunch of spoilers for you- though one of them is real, can you find the real one?
> 
> Karin shows up after all the Shins have been defeated, and tries to explain to Sarada why their DNA Matched. Appearently the healing effects of Karin's blood where enhanced by some of Orochimaru's experiments on Sasuke which also resulted in him carrying her DNA and this was passed on to Karin.
> 
> ...


----------



## patoplastico (Jun 30, 2015)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> You don't get it.
> 
> Given your responses it's obvious that you're not married and you don't know how a relationship works regardless if you are or you're not.



This is a manga with fictional character in it. Not 'American's Guide to a Happy Marriage.', not 'Kyuubi Naruto's on how all marriage should work' or the sequel 'It's Your Fault Your Husbando Abandoned Home! - How to Force Him to Stay'.

:letgo


----------



## Alasteir (Jun 30, 2015)

patoplastico said:


> This is a manga with fictional character in it. Not 'American's Guide to a Happy Marriage.', not 'Kyuubi Naruto's on how all marriage should work' or the sequel 'It's Your Fault Your Husbando Abandoned Home! - How to Force Him to Stay'.
> 
> :letgo



This. Not even Jesus was as forgiving as Naruto. Reality doesn't really apply. I use reality loosely of course.


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Jun 30, 2015)

Arles Celes said:


> Hey Munboy, do you think Kishi would be stupid enough to retcon his stuff and give Salad the Rinnegan like that even though she got no Indra or Asura chakra?



I doubt it since he went through the trouble of giving Sasuke and Madara, Asura's chakra.
Obito had somewhat the same make up as Sarada, Uchiha-Senju chakra, but he didn't awaken the Rinnegan because he lacked Indra's chakra- but had Asura's.
If Obito with Uchiha + Asura's chakra couldn't, I don't think Sarada with neither Asura and Indra's chakra will.

(Kishi knows how to treat the most supreme Doujutsu. )

I don't think the Rinnegan will be that relevant in this Gaiden till the Boruto movie. There's no-one strong enough in this Gaiden to warrant its full use.


----------



## Zef (Jun 30, 2015)

Only 500 views....

I am disappoint.


----------



## Klue (Jun 30, 2015)

Munboy Dracule O'Brian said:


> There's no-one strong enough in this Gaiden to warrant its full use.



True, true.


----------



## Alasteir (Jun 30, 2015)

Dark Forces said:


> pentagram, most likely the key to decrypt "karin is mom" /period
> 
> 
> 
> now let's talk about the awesome ship ss is :



I'd rather talk about how my taste in food is better than yours. Or how rap is better than rock, or how justin bieber was destroying america. Or how WoW is better than Gw2. Or how Fallout 4 will be a let down. Or how *insert personal opinion here*.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Jun 30, 2015)

Zef said:


> Only 500 views....
> 
> I am disappoint.


The site has been crashing a bit though.


----------



## Venom Snake (Jun 30, 2015)

I guess there's no cliffhanger about the movie villains


----------



## Raiden (Jun 30, 2015)

yeah i also think penta is says a lot. whatever fifth refers to.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Jun 30, 2015)

It means Tsunade, the 5th Hokage, is the mom.


----------



## Alasteir (Jun 30, 2015)

Raiden said:


> yeah i also think penta is says a lot. whatever fifth refers to.



Has anyone figured out anything else other than that the beginning letters of each sentence adds up to 5, and changes Karin is mom to 'Karin isn't mom, hapi?


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 30, 2015)

Arles Celes said:


> Normally the craziest spoiler would be the one with Itachi doing all said crazy stuff.
> 
> But would Kishi's boner for Itachi take him THAT far?
> 
> Not even Shin was so obsessed with him I think



I change my mind. It's the Itachi spoiler.


----------



## tomato salad (Jun 30, 2015)

Evil's super exciting = means bad to sakura's fan..... oh my god... I can't handle this.


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Jun 30, 2015)

For some reason, I think you're over thinking the penta comment.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jun 30, 2015)

patoplastico said:


> This is a manga with fictional character in it. Not 'American's Guide to a Happy Marriage.', not 'Kyuubi Naruto's on how all marriage should work' or the sequel 'It's Your Fault Your Husbando Abandoned Home! - How to Force Him to Stay'.
> 
> :letgo






And we're done here. 

You've proven exactly what I was saying. There's no need to even respond to you anymore so this is my last post to you. You're dismissed.​


----------



## Alasteir (Jun 30, 2015)

Munboy Dracule O'Brian said:


> For some reason, I think you're over thinking the penta comment.



Probably, but I hate code, and coincidences piss me off for some reason.


----------



## Jeαnne (Jun 30, 2015)

site was crashing


----------



## patoplastico (Jun 30, 2015)

Alasteir said:


> I'd rather talk about how my taste in food is better than yours. Or how rap is better than rock, or how justin bieber was destroying america. Or how WoW is better than Gw2. *Or how Fallout 4 will be a let down. *Or how *insert personal opinion here*.



Expecting anything from a non Obsidian FO. Only shit eating Bethdrones will defend it.


----------



## Alasteir (Jun 30, 2015)

patoplastico said:


> Expecting anything from a non Obsidian FO. Only shit eating Bethdrones will defend it.



You f'ing bastard! How dare you!


----------



## Indra (Jun 30, 2015)

Lost interest in talking about it.

That's how boring it is.


----------



## Swagger Wagon (Jun 30, 2015)

This is the most convoluted mess I have ever seen and you only have yourselves to blame for feeding Evil's addiction

One Piece may be going to hell but I'm glad the spoiler providers for that series don't crave attention like a crackhead craves their next fix


----------



## BlinkST (Jun 30, 2015)

Evil said:


> Karin shows up after all the Shins have been defeated, and tries to explain to Sarada why their DNA Matched. Appearently the healing effects of Karin's blood where enhanced by some of Orochimaru's experiments on Sasuke which also resulted in him carrying her DNA and this was passed on to Karin.


 No fucks given. 



Evil said:


> Appearently, Shin is Chocho's father.






Evil said:


> Rinnegan appears in one of Sarada's eyes, possibly a result of Uzumaki Blood and Uchiha Blood mixing.


But Kishi already told us you need incarnate chakra to get Rinnegan. 



But if Rinnegan skips Mangekyo stage, Klue, I'm coming for you. 



Evil said:


> Itachi shows up to save the day again. He used his Sharingan to take over the afterlife and has ressurected all the people who had ever died. Including Kaguya, who is currently dating the Third Hokage.






Evil said:


> Naruto wins the day by glaring at the Shins and then gives them a bit of TNJ telling them he will fix their bad manners, and they all returned to Konoha to live happily forever. Possibly.


...



Evil said:


> It seems that the older Shin had created some kind of self-destruct link between himself and the other shins, as shortly after Sarada's attack all the Shin's start to fall apart as a seal covers there body after it first appears on the Older Body. They don't say for sure though, and Sasuke thinks that maybe it was something Orochimaru implanted.


Going with no. 



Evil said:


> Sarada's attack from the last chapter pretty much wiped out nearly all the Shin's, but some of them survived and Sakura feeling all motherly decided to take them back to Konoha to be raised at an Orphanage run by Kabuto and Urushi.


Sounds believable. 



Evil said:


> Mugen Tsukuyomi, or at least a smaller version of it, is used to place all the Shin's into an eternal Genjustu cast by Sasuke using the eyes implanted in the dead older Shin.


Gedo: Mugen Tsukuyomi now?




Evil said:


> Orochimaru shows up to assist the team and ends up sealing all the Shins with some kind of mass summoning where a large number of snakes arrive to coil around and swallow the Shins whole before disappearing. Naruto is worried that Orochimaru won't deal with the Shin's properly and that they may return again.






Evil said:


> Madara appears with Hashirama and they play Rock-Papaer-Scissors to decide who gets to be the 8th Hokage.


----------



## Arles Celes (Jun 30, 2015)

PikaCheeka said:


> It means Tsunade, the 5th Hokage, is the mom.



So Sasuke likes big tits?

Over a girl that loved him since forever but is rather flat-chested?

Shallow asshole


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Jun 30, 2015)

I think I'm just gonna wait for Rai Evil made this way too complicated.


----------



## Abanikochan (Jun 30, 2015)

Raiden said:


> yeah i also think penta is says a lot. whatever fifth refers to.



The true spoiler is the fifth sentence.


----------



## Sayuri (Jun 30, 2015)

I've come up with six different answers in this code 

Evil is the long spoiler about Karin or Shin or both??


----------



## Indra (Jun 30, 2015)

Ya'll need to chill about this penta comment.


It's most likely water for christ sake


----------



## izanagi x izanami (Jun 30, 2015)

Rai should be coming soon,


----------



## Knowna (Jun 30, 2015)

Evil knows that her choice of pronouns, adverbs, and even prepositions are taken seriously, so it's not really hard to believe we'd try and figure out what "penta" means....


----------



## BlinkST (Jun 30, 2015)

This means a wednesday chapter?


----------



## Indra (Jun 30, 2015)

"I'll take a penta"


----------



## Zef (Jun 30, 2015)

izanagi x izanami said:


> Rai should be coming soon,



Rai ain't coming  until the next 15-20 hours.






People doing mental gymnastics over vague spoilers.


----------



## Alasteir (Jun 30, 2015)

The only reason why I think my "the first letters of each sentence, after each line, add up to five, which coincidentally reverses the meaning of the Karin is mom spoiler, is that it matches the what if, Evil proposed, and how much we would be fucked if it were true, AND most importantly, Evil's codes are usually much more elaborate than simply reading the first letter of each line, which is pretty easy novice code stuff. 

That's the only reason why I'm hard-pressing it. It's a pretty specific coincidence, that frankly fits Evil's elaborate coded spoilers, but I'll simply take the safe route and assume that this eerie coincidence, is just that, a coinicidence.


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 30, 2015)

Arles Celes said:


> So Sasuke likes big tits?
> 
> Over a girl that loved him since forever but is rather flat-chested?
> 
> Shallow asshole



Dat Sasuke.


----------



## BlinkST (Jun 30, 2015)

lndra said:


> "I'll take a penta"


Son. We get it.


----------



## Raiden (Jun 30, 2015)

Munboy Dracule O'Brian said:


> So there's one puzzle, "Karin is mom" and another, "Karin isn't the mom, pig".
> 
> 
> Well the latter is more like the tedious thing Evil would have is figure out. The first one is too simple, and wouldn't be much trolling.
> ...



I agree. I think it makes a lot of sense too.


----------



## Majin Lu (Jun 30, 2015)

Itachi is the mama AND the papa.  Because he is Itachi.  "_Sarada, you're my new light!_"


----------



## Indra (Jun 30, 2015)

BlinkST said:


> Son. We get it.


Felt like someone needed to say something after a few pages of guesses


----------



## Evil (Jun 30, 2015)

Oops fell asleep. 

I should have mixed up the paragraphs so you wouldn't find that so easily. Ah well, hindsight is always 20/20. I guess I should probably clear this up, we do find out who Chocho's real father is in this chapter.


----------



## Arles Celes (Jun 30, 2015)

ShadowReij said:


> Dat Sasuke.



Well duh 

I think Karin and Ino are not over him either.

DAT Uchiha glamour.


----------



## Otaku Shrink (Jun 30, 2015)

BlinkST said:


> This means a wednesday chapter?



Nope. It's been a Tuesday Evil, Wednesday Rai/OD pattern for Thursday release


----------



## Indra (Jun 30, 2015)

Evil said:


> Oops fell asleep.
> 
> I should have mixed up the paragraphs so you wouldn't find that so easily. Ah well, hindsight is always 20/20. I guess I should probably clear this up, we do find out who Chocho's real father is in this chapter.


Naruto's shadow clones putting in work I see


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jun 30, 2015)

So we get some panels/pages dedicated to ChoCho and Chouji. That's just more time wasted in just 20 pages. 

Classic Kishi, giving us that bullshit.


----------



## izanagi x izanami (Jun 30, 2015)

Evil said:


> Oops fell asleep.
> 
> I should have mixed up the paragraphs so you wouldn't find that so easily. Ah well, hindsight is always 20/20. I guess I should probably clear this up, we do find out who Chocho's real father is in this chapter.



go back and sleep dude,


----------



## Swagger Wagon (Jun 30, 2015)

> Madara appears with Hashirama and they play Rock-Papaer-Scissors to decide who gets to be the 8th Hokage.


Madara was Salad's Papa all along



> Appearently the healing effects of Karin's blood where enhanced by some of Orochimaru's experiments on Sasuke which also resulted in him carrying her DNA and this was passed on to Karin.
> Appearently, Shin is Chocho's father.


Not sure if Evil can't spell apparently or if this is another stupid code


----------



## Zef (Jun 30, 2015)

Evil said:


> Oops fell asleep.
> 
> I should have mixed up the paragraphs so you wouldn't find that so easily. Ah well, hindsight is always 20/20. I guess I should probably clear this up, we do find out who Chocho's real father is in this chapter.


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Jun 30, 2015)

Evil said:


> Oops fell asleep.
> 
> I should have mixed up the paragraphs so you wouldn't find that so easily. Ah well, hindsight is always 20/20. I guess I should probably clear this up, we do find out who Chocho's real father is in this chapter.


So what is the correct spoiler?


----------



## Knowna (Jun 30, 2015)

Evil said:


> Oops fell asleep.
> 
> I should have mixed up the paragraphs so you wouldn't find that so easily. Ah well, hindsight is always *20/20*. I guess I should probably clear this up, we do find out who Chocho's real father is in this chapter.



20/20?
Yup biting theory confirmed...

 jfc Kishi is such a troll


----------



## Otaku Shrink (Jun 30, 2015)

Evil said:


> Oops fell asleep.
> 
> I should have mixed up the paragraphs so you wouldn't find that so easily. Ah well, hindsight is always 20/20. I guess I should probably clear this up, we do find out who Chocho's real father is in this chapter.



Hindsight is 20/20.

Or you are saying the obvious answer is the correct one? (Ugh.)


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Jun 30, 2015)

Evil said:


> Oops fell asleep.
> 
> I should have mixed up the paragraphs so you wouldn't find that so easily. Ah well, hindsight is always 20/20. I guess I should probably clear this up, we do find out who Chocho's real father is in this chapter.


Come on give us a tip!


----------



## Klue (Jun 30, 2015)

Evil said:


> Oops fell asleep.
> 
> I should have mixed up the paragraphs so you wouldn't find that so easily. Ah well, hindsight is always 20/20. I guess I should probably clear this up, we do find out who Chocho's real father is in this chapter.


----------



## Arles Celes (Jun 30, 2015)

Evil said:


> Oops fell asleep.
> 
> I should have mixed up the paragraphs so you wouldn't find that so easily. Ah well, hindsight is always 20/20. I guess I should probably clear this up, we do find out who Chocho's real father is in this chapter.



No...it cannot be Sasuke actually?

That would be the point of no return.

Karui would go from a girl who cares more than about looks would change into a bitch that got laid with Mr. PIMPchiha while marrying Chouji for his money or something.

Stop it!!


----------



## patoplastico (Jun 30, 2015)

Evil said:


> Oops fell asleep.
> 
> I should have mixed up the paragraphs so you wouldn't find that so easily. Ah well, hindsight is always 20/20. I guess I should probably clear this up, we do find out who Chocho's real father is in this chapter.


 
Naruto has gained a bit of weight...Say, Evil, was Boruto mad about it? 
Perhaps this why he ruined the cake, so Chocho wouldn't prove the yummy frosting of a vanilla birthday cake


----------



## Venom Snake (Jun 30, 2015)

Is there anything about the threat to Kaguya Evil?


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Jun 30, 2015)

Evil has already logged off.


----------



## Raiden (Jun 30, 2015)

I feel very stupid atm.


----------



## Otaku Shrink (Jun 30, 2015)

Klue said:


>



You know. We really should add something about Itachi Soloing and the golden byakugan just for old time sake...


----------



## Needless2say (Jun 30, 2015)

So evil actually showed up!

and there mind games going on in here. Yeah I'm not with it.

So what "codes" did you guys guess right


----------



## Zef (Jun 30, 2015)

Thdyingbreed said:


> Evil has already logged off.



She's not logged off. She's in invisible mode.


Which is exactly why I'm going to bed. Who knows how many times she'll pop up in the next hours?


----------



## Indra (Jun 30, 2015)

Evil said:


> Karin may be the mom
> 
> Sakura may be the mom
> 
> ...






I see what you did there


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Jun 30, 2015)

Oh yeah there's still beyond Kaguya Kishimoto better give us some details since this is the last chapter.


----------



## Jpororo (Jun 30, 2015)

Knowna said:


> 20/20?
> Yup biting theory confirmed...
> 
> jfc Kishi is such a troll



20/20？？？
meaning？


----------



## Jeαnne (Jun 30, 2015)

Karin has 5 letters


----------



## Evil (Jun 30, 2015)

Arles Celes said:


> No...it cannot be Sasuke actually?
> 
> That would be the point of no return.
> 
> ...



Nah, it's not Sasuke. It's this stud.


----------



## Sayuri (Jun 30, 2015)

So we find out Choji is ChouChou's dad? Shocker


----------



## Abanikochan (Jun 30, 2015)

Evil said:


> Nah, it's not Sasuke. It's this stud.



Obviously a troll post.


----------



## Otaku Shrink (Jun 30, 2015)

Jeαnne said:


> Karin has 5 letters



You know what else has five letters?

T-R-O-L-L


----------



## Majin Lu (Jun 30, 2015)

Jpororo said:


> 20/20？？？
> meaning？





> Proverb
> hindsight is 20/20
> 
> (idiomatic) In hindsight things are obvious that were not obvious from the outset; one is able to evaluate past choices more clearly than at the time of the choice.


----------



## Arles Celes (Jun 30, 2015)

lndra said:


> I see what you did there



He is a PIMP.

And Karma will never catch up to him. 

Sai should make a DNA test for Inojin...just in case. 

Karui might have also been PIMP'd.

To think just 20 chaps ago there were so many who believed Sasuke to be gay. The irony


----------



## Raiden (Jun 30, 2015)

Definitely true that it would have been harder to put together if we had the first word of every sentence more jumbled.


----------



## Alasteir (Jun 30, 2015)

If this is supposed to be a clue, then this could mean so many things, depending on who you ask.


----------



## Jpororo (Jun 30, 2015)

Which code was right though?


----------



## patoplastico (Jun 30, 2015)

Evil said:


> Nah, it's not Sasuke. It's this stud.



I refuse to accept, what about the message of this Gaiden? Ruined.


----------



## Sayuri (Jun 30, 2015)

Guess who has 20/20 vision?

Sakura 

and Oro


----------



## Raiden (Jun 30, 2015)

I think the message is, "it should have been obvious." And there is one person more obvious than the other.


----------



## Otaku Shrink (Jun 30, 2015)

Which, in that context, usually means the first answer is the right answer. In which, we could argue that it is "Sakura", "Karin is Mom", or the biting theory...or again, all three being correct.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jun 30, 2015)

I won't be surprised if we get 1 page in Shin's location and then there's a time warp to outside of the Konoha gates.


----------



## Dark Forces (Jun 30, 2015)

Knowna said:


> 20/20?
> Yup biting theory confirmed...
> 
> jfc Kishi is such a troll



seriously can someone tell me whether this dude is sarcastic or just bashit insane?

just can't figure it out :


----------



## Andros Dareios (Jun 30, 2015)

So, what about Sarada's scar? Do we find out what caused it?


----------



## Arles Celes (Jun 30, 2015)

Raiden said:


> I think the message is, "it should have been obvious." And there is one person more obvious than the other.



Obvious by the constant hints thrown in this gaiden or obvious by the fact that the answer couldn't have been SO obvious?


----------



## Venom Snake (Jun 30, 2015)

Venom Snake said:


> Is there anything about the threat to Kaguya Evil?





Thdyingbreed said:


> Oh yeah there's still beyond Kaguya Kishimoto better give us some details since this is the last chapter.



Evil please 

Breaking ma balls here


----------



## Majin Lu (Jun 30, 2015)

Jpororo said:


> Which code was right though?


I'm only showing you that "hindsight is 20/20" is a proverb, not a code or something like that.

From urbandictionary:



> Hindsight is 20/20
> Phrase used to describe the fact that it is easy for one to be knowledgable about an event after it has happened.
> 
> IE: An individual has a realization about the event that should have been obvious all along, yet they didn't catch on because they were acting in the heat of the moment.
> ...


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jun 30, 2015)

Klue said the silliest one must be the one that is true.

So that means Shin is indeed Chouchou's real father.


----------



## Dark Forces (Jun 30, 2015)

Raiden said:


> I feel very stupid atm.



if it's just that you'll be fine

cause others are in such a mental state right now, there's no doubt they're going to slit their wrists soon enough


----------



## Arles Celes (Jun 30, 2015)

Too little time to show the movie baddies. There will barely be enough time to answer Salad's mysterious birth and her deciding by the end to be hokage. Maybe a SS scene too.

As for Karin its either flashback or nothing. Not enough time to give Salad and Karin much development together regardless of whether they are related or not.

*shrug*


----------



## clover1987 (Jun 30, 2015)

patoplastico said:


> Evil, do we get to see the moment Boruto's heart breaks in half after he realizes Naruto and Sara spend time together traveling,  having a nice lunch and removing scum from the world?



It's just a day. How came he heart breaks. If he heart break so he's emotion just too weak. And I don't think everyone will like to see it.:amazed


----------



## Arles Celes (Jun 30, 2015)

Sennin of Hardwork said:


> Klue said the silliest one must be the one that is true.
> 
> So that means Shin is indeed Chouchou's real father.



Silliest...or most awesome.

Like Itachi's!!


----------



## Kuzehiko (Jun 30, 2015)

Evil seems to think she is trolling us but the funny is we still dont get any of her spoilers so we are far away from being trolled.


----------



## izanagi x izanami (Jun 30, 2015)

kishi trolling +evil trolling= fuck this shit, cant handle 2 troll at same time


----------



## FallFromGrace (Jun 30, 2015)

Shit is going down  Only thing a can be sure of right now, some fandom will be seriously trolled xD Hope it's not mine, but I think I'll enjoy this either way


----------



## Six (Jun 30, 2015)

Honestly, at this point who cares about this stupid gaiden and trashed marriage?
Kishi wasted our time when we could have seen more of the new generation on this retarded troll attempt of a gaiden.


----------



## izanagi x izanami (Jun 30, 2015)

kishi has been trolling in whole gaiden, probably last chapter also troll chapter


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 30, 2015)

Evil said:


> Nah, it's not Sasuke. It's this stud.



Bullshit! You mean we went through this emotional journey with Chouchou only to be told what was too obvious?! I refuse to believe this. Sasuke is the father.


----------



## Indra (Jun 30, 2015)

Are you sure Hagoromo isn't the father?

Hey Evil, riddle me this. Did the bird land on Heaven or Earth during the test of survival?

Not sure if you'll get it though, I made it too ambiguous


----------



## patoplastico (Jun 30, 2015)

Evil is like

 with us rn. 



clover1987 said:


> It's just a day. How came he heart breaks. If he heart break so he's emotion just too weak. *And I don't think everyone will like to see it*.:amazed





The brat was only cute for a sec.


----------



## Milady (Jun 30, 2015)

Is everything else beside the mom thing so boring that evil decided not to spoil?


----------



## Arles Celes (Jun 30, 2015)

Well, IF Karin is the mom it is weird how her relationship with Salad won't be developed at all given how this gaiden ends right here and Karin won't appear in the movie.

There won't be a chance to even compare the blood related mom (Karin) to stepmom (Sakura).

Shin was good to show a dad who does not care about his "kids" to make deadbeat Sasuke look in a positive light in comparison but without Karin's involvement anywhere it is hard to say anything besides her being used as a plot device.


----------



## Uchisians (Jun 30, 2015)

So fatty's parentage is confirmed (color me surprised) but not Salad's?


----------



## Needless2say (Jun 30, 2015)

izanagi x izanami said:


> kishi trolling +evil trolling= fuck this shit, cant handle 2 troll at same time



mine sentiments exactly. 

edit: is this chapter going to flashback to Sarada birth? i really would like to see that


----------



## TheRealMcCoy (Jun 30, 2015)

Well this is boring.  Anything else ya got, Evil, my dear?


----------



## Sayuri (Jun 30, 2015)

I'm doing DNA amplification all day in my lab. Even work is making me think about this stupid story


----------



## Uchisians (Jun 30, 2015)

I predict SS's second child's name isss Saozi.

Ssssssssssss


----------



## Majin Lu (Jun 30, 2015)

It looks I'm not going to see Himawari this chapter...


----------



## Knowna (Jun 30, 2015)

Biting theory has been talked about since the beginning. In hindsight that is most likely it.
~explains DNA test
~explains why her eyes are bad
~keeps SS intact & _please don't message me saying SS isn't intact either way, we get it you hate SS stfu already_

IMO it's the easiest way to clean up this messy situation... Maybe it's scientifically wrong but it's Kishi so what can you do....
Its also the first one in the spoiler list and Evil did say she should have mixed them up.....

Still tho I want to believe that assistant who said Karin has nothing to do with Sarada....


----------



## afrosheen6565 (Jun 30, 2015)

Sayuri said:


> I've been doing DNA amplification all day in my lab. Even at work I'm thinking about these stupid spoilers



Me too brah. Though the rate of new posts has slowed considerably. A sh!tstorm this is not. Evil may be losing her touch?


----------



## Sayuri (Jun 30, 2015)

Knowna said:


> Biting theory has been talked about since the beginning. In hindsight that is most likely it.
> ~explains DNA test
> ~explains why her eyes are bad
> ~keeps SS intact & _please don't message me saying SS isn't intact either way, we get it you hate SS stfu already_
> ...



Also doesn't make Karin look like shit as someone who either abandoned her daughter or will never get to meet her daughter


----------



## Jeαnne (Jun 30, 2015)

i wish we would get straight spoilers at tuesday for once ~.~... this could be the last naruto chapter released in history


----------



## Indra (Jun 30, 2015)

if the new generation don't get their own panels this chapter, that's sad.


----------



## Raiden (Jun 30, 2015)

Knowna said:


> Biting theory has been talked about since the beginning. In hindsight that is most likely it.
> ~explains DNA test
> ~explains why her eyes are bad
> ~keeps SS intact & _please don't message me saying SS isn't intact either way, we get it you hate SS stfu already_
> ...


 
she technically doesn't even if this theory is true.


----------



## Abanikochan (Jun 30, 2015)

Knowna said:


> Still tho I want to believe that assistant who said Karin has nothing to do with Sarada....



Well he's been ignoring SK fans harassing him and liking/following SS fans. He's also said he's been working on the gaiden as well.


----------



## patoplastico (Jun 30, 2015)

Arles Celes said:


> Well, IF Karin is the mom it is weird how her relationship with Salad won't be developed at all given how this gaiden ends right here and Karin won't appear in the movie.
> 
> There won't be a chance to even compare the blood related mom (Karin) to stepmom (Sakura).
> 
> Shin was good to show a dad who does not care about his "kids" to make deadbeat Sasuke look in a positive light in comparison but without Karin's involvement anywhere it is hard to say anything besides her being used as a plot device.



The 'whoz da mum' in this manga has a weird structure. The father is the absentee dad, yet the child questions her bond and genetic link with the person that raised her.

We never met the supposed biologic mother. It's never put into question why she isn't raising her child, but left her to another woman.

The absentee sperm donor is back, child never bonds with him for real. He ignores his child needs, worries about waifu. 
 Instead, child spends time and forms a strong bond with family friend. He has to convince this child that was raised by a single parent only bonds matter and 'DNA doesn't matter for I have a loving mama'. I mean...what? Why was she questioning Sakura's bond and not Sasuke? wtf 

Kishi the hack strikes again.


----------



## Kakashisauce (Jun 30, 2015)

Wouldn't "test tube baby" kind of save everything as well? It would explain why there are no birth records, and why everyone was so bizarrely "hush hush" about her birth. Although, knowing Kishi, there will be an overly simple explanation for that -but still. If this was all Oro's doing, it saves Karin from any guilt (and I guess Sasuke).


----------



## Kuzehiko (Jun 30, 2015)

Indeed, Evil did lose her touch. She has lost her popularity xD


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 30, 2015)

Knowna said:


> Biting theory has been talked about since the beginning. In hindsight that is most likely it.
> ~explains DNA test
> ~explains why her eyes are bad
> ~keeps SS intact & _please don't message me saying SS isn't intact either way, we get it you hate SS stfu already_
> ...




Well if that first spoiler is it, she techinically still doesn't. It's an unexpected aide effect.


----------



## izanagi x izanami (Jun 30, 2015)

afrosheen6565 said:


> Me too brah. Though the rate of new posts has slowed considerably. A sh!tstorm this is not. Evil may be losing her touch?



probably people just tired of it, it has been 9 week so


----------



## Raiden (Jun 30, 2015)

Jeαnne said:


> i wish we would get straight spoilers at tuesday for once ~.~... this could be the last naruto chapter released in history



there's that gaara spinoff. .

im not reading that shit though .


----------



## Evil (Jun 30, 2015)

Wow you guys are really stuck on this whole Karin vs Sakura as the mom deal, why do you care so much. It's not that important.

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=moSFlvxnbgk[/youtube]

But if it makes you feel better, Sarada is totally okay with Sakura not being her biological mother, because of all that beautiful nonsense Naruto said with his TNJ.


----------



## izanagi x izanami (Jun 30, 2015)

Uchisians said:


> I predict SS's second child's name isss Saozi.
> 
> Ssssssssssss



 confirmed sasuke second child name is madatachi  

new solo king


----------



## Raiden (Jun 30, 2015)

oh shit evil about to roast people .


----------



## Indra (Jun 30, 2015)

Evil lost her touch? Her popularity? 

The same people crying for her all day and last week are whining now?


----------



## Klue (Jun 30, 2015)

izanagi x izanami said:


> confirmed sasuke second child name is madatachi



Do you know how to use a spoiler tag? 

Stop stretching my screen, damn you!


----------



## patoplastico (Jun 30, 2015)

Evil said:


> Wow you guys are really stuck on this whole Karin vs Sakura as the mom deal, why do you care so much. It's not that important.
> 
> [youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=moSFlvxnbgk[/youtube]
> 
> But if it makes you feel better, Sarada is totally okay with Sakura not being her biological mother, because of all that beautiful nonsense Naruto said with his TNJ.



Is this confirmation? Nothing else happened in the Gaiden.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Jun 30, 2015)

...you're shitting everyone, Evil.


----------



## izanagi x izanami (Jun 30, 2015)

Evil said:


> Wow you guys are really stuck on this whole Karin vs Sakura as the mom deal, why do you care so much. It's not that important.
> 
> [youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=moSFlvxnbgk[/youtube]
> 
> But if it makes you feel better, Sarada is totally okay with Sakura not being her biological mother, because of all that beautiful nonsense Naruto said with his TNJ.



says the dude who trolled whole narutofandom with mother dna test spoiler


----------



## TheRealMcCoy (Jun 30, 2015)

Evil said:


> Wow you guys are really stuck on this whole Karin vs Sakura as the mom deal, why do you care so much. It's not that important.
> 
> [youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=moSFlvxnbgk[/youtube]
> 
> But if it makes you feel better, Sarada is totally okay with Sakura not being her biological mother, because of all that beautiful nonsense Naruto said with his TNJ.



We care because that's the cliffhanger of this stupid Gaiden.  Blame Kishi!


----------



## Jeαnne (Jun 30, 2015)

Raiden said:


> there's that gaara spinoff. .
> 
> im not reading that shit though .


hahaah i cant take gaara seriously with that hair


----------



## Knowna (Jun 30, 2015)

Evil said:


> Wow you guys are really stuck on this whole Karin vs Sakura as the mom deal, why do you care so much. It's not that important.
> 
> [youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=moSFlvxnbgk[/youtube]
> 
> But if it makes you feel better, Sarada is totally okay with Sakura not being her biological mother, because of all that beautiful nonsense Naruto said with his TNJ.



I'm sure she says that after Karin explains her side, so I'm not buying that Sakura isn't the bio mom sorry....


----------



## Six (Jun 30, 2015)

Knowna said:


> Biting theory has been talked about since the beginning. In hindsight that is most likely it.
> ~explains DNA test
> ~explains why her eyes are bad
> ~keeps SS intact & _please don't message me saying SS isn't intact either way, we get it you hate SS stfu already_
> ...



As stupid and unscientific and unrealistic, even for a shonen this is the likely explanation.


----------



## Jpororo (Jun 30, 2015)

Evil said:


> Wow you guys are really stuck on this whole Karin vs Sakura as the mom deal, why do you care so much. It's not that important.
> 
> [youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=moSFlvxnbgk[/youtube]
> 
> But if it makes you feel better, Sarada is totally okay with Sakura not being her biological mother, because of all that beautiful nonsense Naruto said with his TNJ.



Did u just confirm Karin is the mom?


----------



## Abanikochan (Jun 30, 2015)

Then tell us all about the birth and why Sasuke and Sakura were away from the village, Evil.


----------



## Milady (Jun 30, 2015)

Evil continues to be vague...on purpose aren't you?


----------



## BigBadBruin343 (Jun 30, 2015)

Evil said:


> Wow you guys are really stuck on this whole Karin vs Sakura as the mom deal, why do you care so much. It's not that important.
> 
> [youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=moSFlvxnbgk[/youtube]
> 
> But if it makes you feel better, Sarada is totally okay with Sakura not being her biological mother, because of all that beautiful nonsense Naruto said with his TNJ.



I don't care about ships, it's the characters that's important to me.


----------



## Klue (Jun 30, 2015)

Where is Karin now, Evil?


----------



## Gabe (Jun 30, 2015)

People are obsessed with Sakura being the mom. Who cares who it is hope it is left like this and we don't get a clear answer and we have salad not caring. And see Sakura as her mom biological or not


----------



## Jeαnne (Jun 30, 2015)

Evil said:


> Wow you guys are really stuck on this whole Karin vs Sakura as the mom deal, why do you care so much. It's not that important.
> 
> [youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=moSFlvxnbgk[/youtube]
> 
> But if it makes you feel better, Sarada is totally okay with Sakura not being her biological mother, because of all that beautiful nonsense Naruto said with his TNJ.


sssssssssooooo


----------



## Evil (Jun 30, 2015)

Klue said:


> Where is Karin now, Evil?



She returned and gave Suigetsu shit for touching her stuff.


----------



## Raiden (Jun 30, 2015)

Holy shit- Ok I definitely wasn't expecting that.


----------



## afrosheen6565 (Jun 30, 2015)

izanagi x izanami said:


> probably people just tired of it, it has been 9 week so



Probably. In other news, Ben Affleck and Jennifer Garner are getting a divorce and love no longer exists . Loved seeing them walk around together when I was in college .

They were the original SasuSaku. And J-Lo will always be Karin - the sidechick with great assets (Karin's Uzumaki blood and penchant for short knickers; J-Lo's donk) who ultimately loses out to the flat chested girl next door, who we're not really sure is all that pretty.

Seriously though....if this is the last time we get to see the Narutoverse in manga form, I would hope Kishi would go out with a bang. 700 was so perfect and 706-709 have been meh. Kishi didn't leave well enough alone

Predicting bigger spoilers from Evil tomorrow.

Edit: Still not buying it Evil.


----------



## Uchisians (Jun 30, 2015)

izanagi x izanami said:


> confirmed sasuke second child name is madatachi
> 
> new solo king


omgggggggg (extra ggg 4 10 characters).


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jun 30, 2015)

Evil's post is nice. 

But at the same time that doesn't really solve everything considering Sakura can say "eh, who said I wasn't your mother?" and they follow up from there.


----------



## Six (Jun 30, 2015)

Raiden said:


> there's that *gaara spinoff*. .
> 
> im not reading that shit though .



You're joking right?


----------



## PikaCheeka (Jun 30, 2015)

So Karin comes back and instead of acknowledging her supposed daughter, she just cries about Suigetsu rummaging through her stalker stash. 

Not at all suspicious.


----------



## Shoken (Jun 30, 2015)

Evil If it's not important why not clearly answer the question:

is what one knows who his real mother in this chapter?


----------



## Needless2say (Jun 30, 2015)

Yes explain more...


----------



## Knowna (Jun 30, 2015)

Karin gives her theory about the biting but say's she isn't sure if it's corrects, Sarada interjects and says it doesn't matter.

Evil-sama am I right?


----------



## Jpororo (Jun 30, 2015)

Evil said:


> She returned and gave Suigetsu shit for touching her stuff.



So the DNA enhancement theory is true...?


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Jun 30, 2015)

Evil won't say who it is she has never given us direct spoilers outright.


----------



## Abanikochan (Jun 30, 2015)

I like how Evil skirts around my post.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jun 30, 2015)

I'm pretty sure that by the end of this thing, Sarada, Naruto and even Suigetsu will look stupid and/or be chastised.


----------



## patoplastico (Jun 30, 2015)

Evil said:


> She returned and gave Suigetsu shit for touching her stuff.



OTP interacting 

:WOW

Don't troll me Evil


----------



## Indra (Jun 30, 2015)

No, your not.


----------



## Raiden (Jun 30, 2015)

PikaCheeka said:


> So Karin comes back and instead of acknowledging her supposed daughter, she just cries about Suigetsu rummaging through her stalker stash.
> 
> Not at all suspicious.



Good point.

What the fuck is going on.


----------



## izanagi x izanami (Jun 30, 2015)

ok finally i get it,

suigetsu and karin has kid


----------



## Klue (Jun 30, 2015)

Evil said:


> She returned and gave Suigetsu shit for touching her stuff.



Naruto Gaiden, I'm done with this shit.

ck


----------



## Evil (Jun 30, 2015)

Jpororo said:


> So the DNA enhancement theory is true...?



Nah that's just a bunch of nonsense I made up because it sounded vaguely true.


----------



## Venom Snake (Jun 30, 2015)

So the whole chapter is "who is Sarada's mommy" bullshit


----------



## BigBadBruin343 (Jun 30, 2015)

Ok Evil here's an innocent question: how long is the chapter? I've heard 21-23 pages. Is that true?


----------



## Dark Forces (Jun 30, 2015)

Evil said:


> Wow you guys are really stuck on this whole Karin vs Sakura as the mom deal, why do you care so much. It's not that important.
> 
> But if it makes you feel better, Sarada is totally okay with Sakura not being her biological mother, because of all that beautiful nonsense Naruto said with his TNJ.



word, i still can't figure out for the life of me whether this is all a joke or if they've really gone batshit insane about their ship, usually you don't see such a level of insanity outside of establishments, that's why I'm completely clueless right now :



Evil said:


> [youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=moSFlvxnbgk[/youtube]



:


----------



## TheRealMcCoy (Jun 30, 2015)

Evil said:


> Nah that's just a bunch of nonsense I made up because it sounded vaguely true.


----------



## Dayana (Jun 30, 2015)

Evil has to know that people only care if there a sasusaku moment or not.



The mom thing is boring now.


----------



## Jpororo (Jun 30, 2015)

Evil said:


> Nah that's just a bunch of nonsense I made up because it sounded vaguely true.




Your words r too vague
Just want a direct answer
Is "Karin isn't mom, hapi?" code right though?


----------



## patoplastico (Jun 30, 2015)

Evil said:


> Nah that's just a bunch of *nonsense I made up* because it sounded vaguely true.



I remember the last time you said similar.


----------



## Sayuri (Jun 30, 2015)

Evil said:


> She returned and gave Suigetsu shit for touching her stuff.


She comes to give Suigetsu shit for touching her stuff but not to greet her own child? Kishi what the fuck are you doing


----------



## Raiden (Jun 30, 2015)

Well I guess the whole Gaiden at least makes sense now. But wow what a fucked up story.


----------



## TheRealMcCoy (Jun 30, 2015)

Sayuri said:


> She comes to give Suigetsu shit for touching her stuff but not to greet her own child? Kishi what the fuck are you doing



Karin hits it and quits it, homie.


----------



## Douche Nazzle (Jun 30, 2015)

Evil said:


> Wow you guys are really stuck on this whole Karin vs Sakura as the mom deal, why do you care so much. It's not that important.
> 
> But if it makes you feel better, Sarada is totally okay with Sakura not being her biological mother, because of all that *beautiful nonsense* Naruto said with his TNJ.



the bolded says it all. Naruto's talk was beautiful NONSENSE, means his TNJ isn't relevant to the mother situation


----------



## afrosheen6565 (Jun 30, 2015)

Dark Forces said:


> word, i still can't figure out for the life of me whether this is all a joke or if they've really gone batshit insane about their ship, usually you don't see such a level of insanity outside of establishments, that's why I'm completely clueless right now :



People are going nuts over it because this basically ruins 2 characters, Sasuke and Sakura, that they've cared about for a long time. I have no love for Sasuke and found Sakura at times to be a pest in the story with no common sense -- but I still appreciated their role in the story and for the integrity of the story, this type of ending (It's the END people), if true, would be devastatingly random, out of character and demoralizing.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jun 30, 2015)

Evil, does Sarada feel cool with Sasuke too after all of this is revealed and finally fully adressed?

And do we see any of the other families in the chapter?


----------



## Jpororo (Jun 30, 2015)

Douche Nazzle said:


> the bolded says it all. Naruto's talk was beautiful NONSENSE, means his TNJ isn't relevant to the mother situation



Oh good point


----------



## Uchisians (Jun 30, 2015)




----------



## Knowna (Jun 30, 2015)

You said the Suigetsu testing Sarada was nonsense if I remember correctly... 

_*que Oprah voice*_ What is the truth?


----------



## Abanikochan (Jun 30, 2015)

The fact that Evil won't answer to anything regarding the birth pretty much says it all.


----------



## tomato salad (Jun 30, 2015)

evil please. how long is the chapter? it's rly 18 pages only?


----------



## N120 (Jun 30, 2015)

Is there any announcements regarding a spinoff series with boruto?


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jun 30, 2015)

To be honest, even if Sarada is Sakura and Sasuke's daughter their characters are still ruined and fucked up. 

Biological daughter or not, Kishi fucked it all up for them when he mentioned how their interaction has been this entire time. He could have fixed this in 700.


----------



## TheRealMcCoy (Jun 30, 2015)

Douche Nazzle said:


> the bolded says it all. Naruto's talk was beautiful NONSENSE, means his TNJ isn't relevant to the mother situation



The chapter could have Sarada talking about how wonderful Sakura is despite her not being her mother remembering Naruto's words, which prompts Sakura and Sauce to explain wtf have she and the audience been wasting their time on.  Either way, it'll hopefully get resolved and we'll never talk about this Gaiden again.


----------



## Indra (Jun 30, 2015)

Isn't related to Naruto`s Tnj, your joking right Naz?


----------



## Jpororo (Jun 30, 2015)

Hmmmmm
Did Karin make an appearance then??


----------



## Needless2say (Jun 30, 2015)

i miss back in the day when we just had early scans and everything was straight forward

does Naruto actually confront Sasuke on those cheating allegation?, he said he talk to him later


----------



## Raiden (Jun 30, 2015)

Evil may have meant nonsense is that the concept altogether is just weird.


----------



## BigBadBruin343 (Jun 30, 2015)

Abanikochan said:


> The fact that Evil won't answer to anything regarding the birth pretty much says it all.



I don't care about ships but I hope your right for character development reasons. But Evil is a troll. And a very good one at that, I'll give her that.


----------



## N120 (Jun 30, 2015)

People need to stop hating on evil, she doesn't write the manga/


----------



## Sayuri (Jun 30, 2015)

Sometimes I just sit and think about what Naruto has devolved into and I can't figure out whether I want to laugh or cry.


----------



## vered (Jun 30, 2015)

Evil we still didn't get a straight answer from you about who is Sarada's biological mother and how and why.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jun 30, 2015)

Any hint of the movie's villains showing up at the end of the chapter(s)?


----------



## Evil (Jul 1, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UXoNE14U_zM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Indra (Jul 1, 2015)

Sayuri said:


> Sometimes I just sit and think about what Naruto has devolved into and I can't figure out whether I want to laugh or cry.


Completely true, it's pathetic


----------



## TheRealMcCoy (Jul 1, 2015)

N120 said:


> People need to stop hating on evil, she doesn't write the manga/



Plot Twist: Evil actually wrote Naruto


----------



## afrosheen6565 (Jul 1, 2015)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> To be honest, even if Sarada is Sakura and Sasuke's daughter their characters are still ruined and fucked up.
> 
> Biological daughter or not, Kishi fucked it all up for them when he mentioned how their interaction has been this entire time. He could have fixed this in 700.



I agree for the most part, though I'm of the opinion that two people separated by circumstance can still truly be in love. I think Kishi has been trying to show us the past 2 or 3 chapters that Sasuke loves Sakura despite his absence....but it is admittedly forced (the entire "anata" moment though.....)

Sarada had a chance to be an awesome character. For a while there I thought she might make a good protagonist even, but of course that went up in smoke with the DNA chapter. SMH. Why Kishi


----------



## Haruka Katana (Jul 1, 2015)

Evil said:


> She returned and gave Suigetsu shit for touching her stuff.


Yissssss. One of my prediction came true


----------



## tomato salad (Jul 1, 2015)

if kishi end up this stupid mess just 18pages...... god he's just shit.


----------



## N120 (Jul 1, 2015)

I think it would be excellent writing if kishi didn't clarify anything. The tnj should be enough and people can walk away with that message.


----------



## Raiden (Jul 1, 2015)

Sayuri said:


> Sometimes I just sit and think about what Naruto has devolved into and I can't figure out whether I want to laugh or cry.



Yeah this is actually ridiculous.


----------



## PAWS (Jul 1, 2015)

Does Tsunade happen to make an appearance?


----------



## santanico (Jul 1, 2015)

Evil said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UXoNE14U_zM[/YOUTUBE]



:|                                 .


----------



## Dark Forces (Jul 1, 2015)

Evil said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UXoNE14U_zM[/YOUTUBE]



: : :


----------



## Venom Snake (Jul 1, 2015)

Sennin of Hardwork said:


> Any hint of the movie's villains showing up at the end of the chapter(s)?


Considering Evil hasn't said as such i doubt it. There's not enough pages for it anyway, since Kishi thinks this family crap is more important.


----------



## afrosheen6565 (Jul 1, 2015)

Haruka Katana said:


> Yissssss. One of my prediction came true



Nah, Karin won't make an appearance. Kishi wouldn't waste panels on her I don't think. Too much other stuff to cover.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jul 1, 2015)

I feel dissapointed about the Karin part. She and Suigetsu remained very stagnant.

*@Venom Snake:* Just a page of one of the Juubimon creatures reporting back to one or both of them in the final page of the chapter could do it. It could work as a tease, build up and the bridge to the movie.


----------



## Sayuri (Jul 1, 2015)

Evil said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UXoNE14U_zM[/YOUTUBE]



Dear god


----------



## Jpororo (Jul 1, 2015)

Evil said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UXoNE14U_zM[/YOUTUBE]



Well I think your spoilers may be more exciting than the manga itself....
but yeah still want the truth


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Jul 1, 2015)

Evil said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UXoNE14U_zM[/YOUTUBE]




**


----------



## PikaCheeka (Jul 1, 2015)

Sennin of Hardwork said:


> I feel dissapointed about the Karin part. She and Suigetsu remained very stagnant.



Did you expect remarkable character growth in minor characters who had no development whatsoever all their time in the main series?


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jul 1, 2015)

afrosheen6565 said:


> I agree for the most part, though I'm of the opinion that two people separated by circumstance can still truly be in love. I think Kishi has been trying to show us the past 2 or 3 chapters that Sasuke loves Sakura despite his absence....but it is admittedly forced (the entire "anata" moment though.....)
> 
> Sarada had a chance to be an awesome character. For a while there I thought she might make a good protagonist even, but of course that went up in smoke with the DNA chapter. SMH. Why Kishi



Indeed. 

I give props for Kishi at least following up with the "Sarada looks like Karin" comments but like this and how Sasuke's been this entire time, nah, just a bit weird. 

Now what I really want to see if how Sasuke reacts to Sarada wanting to be Hokage like Naruto. I wonder if it makes him feel some type of way.


----------



## Indra (Jul 1, 2015)

That senor pun


----------



## Abanikochan (Jul 1, 2015)

Still avoiding the question I see.


----------



## Sayuri (Jul 1, 2015)

Evil thank you for making these boring ass chapters much more fun than they would have been without you


----------



## vered (Jul 1, 2015)

Evil just spill it out. We can't be more surprised than 2 weeks ago.
What about dojutsu related stuff??do we see dimension hopping?


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jul 1, 2015)

What happens to Shin Senior, Evil?



PikaCheeka said:


> Did you expect remarkable character growth in minor characters who had no development whatsoever all their time in the main series?



Who said anything about remarkable? Just a slight change in dynamics, not a 180 turn.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jul 1, 2015)

Sarada - "I wanna be Hokage, like the 7th! He's the greatest!" 
Sakura - "That's great sweetie." 
Sasuke - "..................." 

Sasuke's probably gonna be seething on the inside.


----------



## Kuzehiko (Jul 1, 2015)

Yeah, we want the truth please Evil!


----------



## izanagi x izanami (Jul 1, 2015)

so what now?


----------



## afrosheen6565 (Jul 1, 2015)

Did we ever figure out Penta and the dude from the flashback?


----------



## PAWS (Jul 1, 2015)

I am pretty sure Evil wanted Sakura to be the mom. By her saying it doesnt matter who the mom is kinda makes it seem like Karin is the mom.


----------



## Dark Forces (Jul 1, 2015)

SuohUchiha said:


> Yeah, we want the truth please Evil!



you can't handle the truth !!!


----------



## Amol (Jul 1, 2015)

> Itachi shows up to save the day again. He used his Sharingan to take over the afterlife and has ressurected all the people who had ever died. Including* Kaguya, who is currently dating the Third Hokage .*


So this is why Hiruzen was called God of Shinobi .
Dat foreshadowing 
[sp] [/sp]


----------



## Gabe (Jul 1, 2015)

Does sasuke finally accepted a chip from chocho


----------



## Evil (Jul 1, 2015)

vered said:


> Evil just spill it out. We can't be more surprised than 2 weeks ago.
> What about dojutsu related stuff??do we see dimension hopping?



Sasuke leaves the house to go on his adventure again.


----------



## PAWS (Jul 1, 2015)

afrosheen6565 said:


> Did we ever figure out Penta and the dude from the flashback?



Its Kabuto's brother from the orphanage.


----------



## navy (Jul 1, 2015)

Screw the mystery, Is this the last gaiden chapter?


----------



## izanagi x izanami (Jul 1, 2015)

Evil said:


> Sasuke leaves the house to go on his adventure again.



lol, how the fuck sasuke is already at home? just in 18 page


----------



## vered (Jul 1, 2015)

Evil said:


> Sasuke leaves the house to go on his adventure again.



So we actually see Sasuke dimension jump? using the Rinnegan?


----------



## Needless2say (Jul 1, 2015)

Evil said:


> Sasuke leaves the house to go on his adventure again.



not before giving Sarada the "infamous" head poke I presume :hurt


knew he was going to leave again.


----------



## Klue (Jul 1, 2015)

Evil said:


> Sasuke leaves the house to go on his adventure again.



  

This is what I wanted to hear.


----------



## Jpororo (Jul 1, 2015)

Evil said:


> Sasuke leaves the house to go on his adventure again.



How many pages in this chap though?


----------



## Knowna (Jul 1, 2015)

Did he at least attend the graduation?


----------



## BigBadBruin343 (Jul 1, 2015)

navy said:


> Screw the mystery, Is this the last gaiden chapter?



I can answer that for you; yes it is. OD confirmed it on reddit.


----------



## izanagi x izanami (Jul 1, 2015)

are you just making up bunch of bs?


----------



## afrosheen6565 (Jul 1, 2015)

Evil said:


> Sasuke leaves the house to go on his adventure again.



Is this really a spoiler though considering the movie?


----------



## tomato salad (Jul 1, 2015)

how come end this only just 18 pages??? why did kishi start this mess? seriously. he just want to ruin sasuke's family. that's all. he never let naruto would do this shit.


----------



## Swagger Wagon (Jul 1, 2015)

Evil said:


> Sasuke leaves the house to go on his adventure again.


Truly the depth of his love for his family knows no bounds


----------



## PAWS (Jul 1, 2015)

afrosheen6565 said:


> Is this really a spoiler though considering the movie?



Obviously. Why would Boruto go out to find him if he was home?


----------



## TheRealMcCoy (Jul 1, 2015)

Sasuke is home?  Bastard could have visited all this time.  "Don't want to be yelled at by my daughter again.  Better hang out for a few days."  

And, Evil, WHAT HOME?! Sakura destroyed it.


----------



## afrosheen6565 (Jul 1, 2015)

PAWS said:


> Its Kabuto's brother from the orphanage.



I meant how they fit into the story? Like why would that even come up?


----------



## Milady (Jul 1, 2015)

Evil said:


> Sasuke leaves the house to go on his adventure again.



I thought boruto movie spoils this already


----------



## ShadowReij (Jul 1, 2015)

Evil said:


> Sasuke leaves the house to go on his adventure again.



Sakura: "For he is the hero Konoha deserves, but the not the one it needs right now. " 

What house, it was destroyed.


----------



## izanagi x izanami (Jul 1, 2015)

how ? just in 18 page


HOW


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jul 1, 2015)

Sasuke's hilarious. _
*
Sasuke - "*Well, I spent time with my daughter Sakura. You happy now? Naruto? You happy? Good. I'm outty. 

*Sasuke hits the road again*_


----------



## Evil (Jul 1, 2015)

Needless2say said:


> not before giving Sarada the "infamous" head poke I presume :hurt
> 
> 
> knew he was going to leave again.



Yes he does.


----------



## Sayuri (Jul 1, 2015)

that image of Sarada was in a ... reverse image searching  doesn't turn up much sigh


----------



## Klue (Jul 1, 2015)

Knowna said:


> Did he at least attend the graduation?



Sauce don't got time foh dat shit. What do you think he is, a loving father?


----------



## patoplastico (Jul 1, 2015)

Evil said:


> Sasuke leaves* the house *to go on his adventure again.



They have no house Evil. There is no house.




*Spoiler*: __ 



 Movie spoiled us to that anyway


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jul 1, 2015)

Evil said:


> Yes he does.



The forehead poke is the Jedi Mind Trick.

Anything he wants done, just do that and it's all good.


----------



## Shoken (Jul 1, 2015)

The truth : we will not know anything about the origins of sarada .


----------



## tomato salad (Jul 1, 2015)

Sasuke leaves the house to go on his adventure again.?

are you kidding me? why the fuck kishi just give sakura back her husbund? how much time he want to suffer from her?


----------



## Azula (Jul 1, 2015)

ShadowReij said:


> Sakura: "For he is the husband I deserve, but the not the one I need right now. "


----------



## Venom Snake (Jul 1, 2015)

Is there a cliffhanger of some kind?


----------



## Sayuri (Jul 1, 2015)

Evil said:


> Yes he does.



Does Sarada link that to what her mom told her about understanding when she meets her father?

We don't learn who the mother is do we


----------



## ShadowReij (Jul 1, 2015)

Evil said:


> Yes he does.



What a twist!


----------



## Swagger Wagon (Jul 1, 2015)

Evil said:


> Yes he does.


Truly this makes up for 12 years of neglect and never apologizing/comforting his daughter after nearly murdering her.

My heart soars.


----------



## afrosheen6565 (Jul 1, 2015)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> Sasuke's hilarious. _
> *
> Sasuke - "*Well, I spent time with my daughter Sakura *who by the way I had with my sidechick*. You happy now? Naruto? You happy? Good. I'm outty.
> 
> *Sasuke hits the road again*_



Fixed 4 ya. Oh what has Kishi wrought with this ridiculous story. Never really criticized his writing before this. I DREAD these chapters because each one is more spit on the face of once cool characters.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jul 1, 2015)

No one brings up how Sarada awoke her Sharingan because of her inate love towards him and her desire to meet him?

Considering most Uchiha awoke their Sharingan because of life-threatening situations, in Sarada's case it was about pure emotion and longing.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jul 1, 2015)

Sarada's probably going to realize that while Naruto doesn't spend as much time with Boruto as Boruto wants, he's at least spending time trying to help everyone. She will respect Naruto more and this, along with Naruto's talk and help through the Gaiden also his strength, will be what makes Sarada want to be Hokage like him. 

She'll probably be pissed at Boruto for not understanding how lucky he is to have a father actually there.


----------



## izanagi x izanami (Jul 1, 2015)

no one finding it weird sasuke is already at home? with all this mess and explanation needs to do in 18 page


----------



## vered (Jul 1, 2015)

Evil said:


> Yes he does.



what does his dimension jumping looks like?


----------



## Six (Jul 1, 2015)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> To be honest, even if Sarada is Sakura and Sasuke's daughter their characters are still ruined and fucked up.
> 
> Biological daughter or not, Kishi fucked it all up for them when he mentioned how their interaction has been this entire time. He could have fixed this in 700.



Your wise words fall on deaf ears. As long as their is proof Sasuke and Sakura were intimate, then nothing else matters.


----------



## patoplastico (Jul 1, 2015)

Kishi is really sick in the head. But Itachi is an angel that loves his little bro, right


----------



## Kuzehiko (Jul 1, 2015)

Evil, just answer me this: Did Sasuke bang Karin and cheat on Sakura? is that true?


----------



## Raiden (Jul 1, 2015)

we never hear who the mom is


----------



## Milady (Jul 1, 2015)

Wait....the broken house was fixed?


----------



## tomato salad (Jul 1, 2015)

sakura doens't even had house NOW. she just live with another person's house. but sasuke doesn't even care?


----------



## Uchisians (Jul 1, 2015)

I'm thinking Evil herself doesn't who is the biological mother because Kishi doesn't reveal that. Naruto's talk was our final answer.


----------



## Haruka Katana (Jul 1, 2015)

As expected Sasuke leaves for dat boruto movie, does boruto even appear?


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jul 1, 2015)

afrosheen6565 said:


> Fixed 4 ya. Oh what has Kishi wrought with this ridiculous story. Never really criticized his writing before this. I DREAD these chapters because each one is more spit on the face of once cool characters.



He's hit a new level these days. 





Law Trafalgar said:


> Your wise words fall on deaf ears. As long as their is proof Sasuke and Sakura were intimate, then nothing else matters.



As they always do.

Nevermind the fact that Sarada doesn't even wanna be like Sasuke and wants to be like his rival. That's one of the funniest things to me.


----------



## Gabe (Jul 1, 2015)

vered said:


> what does his dimension jumping looks like?



I don't think she was repaying to the dimension jumping but the forehead poke


----------



## Jpororo (Jul 1, 2015)

Wait "Sasuke leaves the house"
isnt the house destroyed though?


----------



## FallFromGrace (Jul 1, 2015)

I wonder if Sakura's fainting spell gets an explanation xD Or was it there just for convenience.


----------



## Dark Forces (Jul 1, 2015)

Raiden said:


> we never hear who the mom is



does the obvious really need to be spelled, geez

[YOUTUBE]moSFlvxnbgk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Jul 1, 2015)

tomato salad said:


> sakura doens't even had house NOW. she just live with another person's house. but sasuke doesn't even care?


Sasuke gives no shits.


----------



## Six (Jul 1, 2015)

Evil said:


> Sasuke leaves the house to go on his adventure again.



 Some paring


----------



## ShadowReij (Jul 1, 2015)

-Azula- said:


>



THE DARK RINNEGAN!


----------



## TheRealMcCoy (Jul 1, 2015)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> Nevermind the fact that Sarada doesn't even wanna be like Sasuke and wants to be like his rival. That's one of the funniest things to me.



?   That's the ultimate Karma for Sasuke.  10/10 Only thing Kishi did right this whole Gaiden.  Sarada's character is great, but what a lame plot to use her on.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jul 1, 2015)

Jpororo said:


> Wait "Sasuke leaves the house"
> isnt the house destroyed though?



Maybe Evil meant Orochimaru's lair, they probably return there.

But she brought up as well Kabuto's foster brother, Urushi and how he is linked to an orphanage. Maybe they bring her there to explain things and then he leaves.


----------



## Black Mask (Jul 1, 2015)

*Well...*

What I am going to say is absolutely crazy but I think Evil is implying that Karin and Sakura fused at some point to bang Sasuke and make Sarada.


----------



## Evil (Jul 1, 2015)

Raiden said:


> we never hear who the mom is



Nah, we know who Sarada's mom is, it's pretty unambiguous.


----------



## afrosheen6565 (Jul 1, 2015)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> The forehead poke is the Jedi Mind Trick.
> 
> Anything he wants done, just do that and it's all good.



Willing to bet that's how he got Sakura to accept Sarada?

Sasuke coming home after 5 years on the road, before which he promised Sakura they'd get married and have kids after he got back: "Hey, um, so I've got this baby. Finally realized I was a man and started pounding every bit of poon that anyone offered.....and you know me....that's a lot of poon. And Karin, that b!tch poked a hole in one and well, you know, biology happened and tada!"

Sakura, devasted: "Sasuke-kun, I asked you to take me with you. Why Sasuke Why" *tears*

Sasuke: *foreheadpoke*

Sakura: forgiven.

It's an f-ing genjustu seriously.


----------



## Milady (Jul 1, 2015)

End of part 1: Sasuke leaves
End of part 2: Sasuke leaves
End of the Last movie: Sasuke leaves
End of Gaiden: Sasuke leaves

Fuck.......


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jul 1, 2015)

I also look forward to Sarada telling Boruto to shut the hell up for insulting his dad considering Naruto's still there for him although he has duties. After all Naruto's done for Sarada, damn, Boruto's gonna be like "the fuck you mean?" to her. 

Sarada's going to become Naruto's #1 fan in this chapter.


----------



## izanagi x izanami (Jul 1, 2015)

Uchisians said:


> I'm thinking Evil herself doesn't who is the biological mother because Kishi doesn't reveal that. Naruto's talk was our final answer.



that would be dick movie from kishi


----------



## Uchisians (Jul 1, 2015)

FallFromGrace said:


> I wonder if Sakura's fainting spell gets an explanation xD Or was it there just for convenience.



Didn't Shizune  say she has a knack for fainting she was a kid?


----------



## Needless2say (Jul 1, 2015)

Evil said:


> Yes he does.



I'm really surprised 

i know this is the last chapter and kishi wrapped the original manga up in two chapter but I was still hoping he will break bad habits. regardless of what happens I don't feel like we gonna going to get a good explanation on anything.. only rushed nonsense. that one thing that grind my gears


----------



## Alasteir (Jul 1, 2015)

Evil said:


> Nah, we know who Sarada's mom is, it's pretty unambiguous.



Are we talking pre-final chapter? In which, that depends on who you ask, or that it does in fact, get cleared up in the final chapter?


----------



## patoplastico (Jul 1, 2015)

Black Mask said:


> What I am going to say is absolutely crazy but I think Evil is implying that Karin and Sakura fused at some point to bang and make Sarada.



fix'd for ya pal


----------



## Jpororo (Jul 1, 2015)

Evil said:


> Nah, we know who Sarada's mom is, it's pretty unambiguous.



Evil, is this chapter really around 18 pages?


----------



## Sayuri (Jul 1, 2015)

Black Mask said:


> What I am going to say is absolutely crazy but I think Evil is implying that Karin and Sakura fused at some point to bang Sasuke and make Sarada.



....I agree...


----------



## Indra (Jul 1, 2015)

Evil said:


> Nah, we know who Sarada's mom is, it's pretty unambiguous.


Did the mother ever wear anything particular on her head?

Maybe like a ribbon when she was younger?


----------



## Abanikochan (Jul 1, 2015)

Evil said:


> Nah, we know who Sarada's mom is, it's pretty unambiguous.



So then why won't you say anything about the birth?


----------



## vered (Jul 1, 2015)

Evil said:


> Nah, we know who Sarada's mom is, it's pretty unambiguous.



I'm not going to even try, at least reveal to us all dojutsu related stuff , is there any dojutsu related talk? kaguya is mentioned? Rinnegan? anything?


----------



## Dominae (Jul 1, 2015)

Sakura is the mom and everyone knows.

Ta, dah, Kishimoto is soooo obvious.


----------



## Shoken (Jul 1, 2015)

Karin is mother's sarada but sarada don't care ?


----------



## Raiden (Jul 1, 2015)

Evil said:


> Nah, we know who Sarada's mom is, it's pretty unambiguous.



>The one comment that I have that Evil responds to is the post where I'm trying to be funny.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jul 1, 2015)

TheRealMcCoy said:


> ?   That's the ultimate Karma for Sasuke.  10/10 Only thing Kishi did right this whole Gaiden.  Sarada's character is great, but what a lame plot to use her on.



Yeah seriously. It's like what they say about guys who treat women bad, they end up having girls. Sasuke's treated Naruto bad for the whole series and now his daughter wants to be like him. 

Just hilarious. 





afrosheen6565 said:


> Willing to bet that's how he got Sakura to accept Sarada?
> 
> Sasuke coming home after 5 years on the road, before which he promised Sakura they'd get married and have kids after he got back: "Hey, um, so I've got this baby. Finally realized I was a man and started pounding every bit of poon that anyone offered.....and you know me....that's a lot of poon. And Karin, that b!tch poked a hole in one and well, you know, biology happened and tada!"
> 
> ...



Yep. 

The forehead poke is a Genjutsu. That's all it takes for Sakura to listen to him. Itachi was known to cast Genjutsu easily like that. Sasuke's learned well.


----------



## Swagger Wagon (Jul 1, 2015)

Evil said:


> Nah, we know who Sarada's mom is, it's pretty unambiguous.


I can't believe Itachi was the mom the whole time


----------



## Blu-ray (Jul 1, 2015)

So only baba mama drama is worth discussing? We've been saying it for the entirety of Gaiden, but to think this is the last chap of not only the Gaiden but Naruto in general



Kyuubi Naruto said:


> He's hit a new level these days.


Your posts give the impression that you think he left because he felt like it, and not because he actually has something urgent that only he can attend to. It's really no different than a soldier being away for an extended period of time as far as I see.



> Nevermind the fact that Sarada doesn't even wanna be like Sasuke and wants to be like his rival. That's one of the funniest things to me.


Eh, Boruto idolizes him while detesting Naruto, so I guess the equivalency is kept.


----------



## Dark Forces (Jul 1, 2015)

vered said:


> I'm not going to even try, at least reveal to us all dojutsu related stuff , is there any dojutsu related talk? kaguya is mentioned? Rinnegan? anything?



who gives a fuck about that "doujoutsou" :

we're going to see kids silting their wrist s and you care about such irrelevant stuff :


----------



## patoplastico (Jul 1, 2015)

Why do people think Kishi isn't a dick? Haven't you be reading Naruto for 1000+ years? When was he not a dick


----------



## FallFromGrace (Jul 1, 2015)

Uchisians said:


> Didn't Shizune  say she has a knack for fainting she was a kid?



I only remember her fainting once in the manga. I doubt there is anything interesting to it, but it does bug me because of that xD



Evil said:


> Nah, we know who Sarada's mom is, it's pretty unambiguous.



At least that's good


----------



## Arya Stark (Jul 1, 2015)

Evil is doing what she couldn't do during 699/700.

I'm not impressed, Sakura is the mum Evil.


----------



## Alasteir (Jul 1, 2015)

VolatileSoul said:


> So only baba mama drama is worth discussing? We've been saying it for the entirety of Gaiden, but to think this is the last chap of not only the Gaiden but Naruto in general
> 
> 
> *Your posts give the impression that you think he left because he felt like it, and not because he actually has something urgent that only he can attend to. It's really no different than a soldier being away for an extended period of time as far as I see*.
> ...



Bias is a terrible thing.


----------



## Indra (Jul 1, 2015)

At this point even I'll be surprised if Sakura isn't the mother.


----------



## Knowna (Jul 1, 2015)

So we will know but based on evil's post Sarada doesn't....

Maybe at the end of this it's insinuated the item tested was Sasuke's ....


----------



## izanagi x izanami (Jul 1, 2015)

predict : 10 page flashback , 2 page fight, 2 page graduation ceremony , 4 page choiji,sasuke leaving stuff


----------



## Evil (Jul 1, 2015)

Abanikochan said:


> So then why won't you say anything about the birth?



Both Karin and Sakura were there when Sarada was born.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sVzvRsl4rEM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## vered (Jul 1, 2015)

Dark Forces said:


> who gives a fuck about that "doujoutsou" :
> 
> we're going to see kids silting their wrist s and you care about such irrelevant stuff :



It's either that, or soap opera nonsense.
The choice is clear to me.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jul 1, 2015)

VolatileSoul said:


> Your posts give the impression that you think he left because he felt like it, and not because he actually has something urgent that only he can attend to. It's really no different than a soldier being away for an extended period of time as far as I see.



I just don't think Sasuke's entire time was so busy he couldn't make any contact to his family especially given he's been having contact with Naruto. He has missions and all but eh, that's messed up. I mean the guy has a phone. 





> Eh, Boruto idolizes him while detesting Naruto, so I guess the equivalency is kept.



Yeah it evens out.


----------



## Sayuri (Jul 1, 2015)

Arya Stark said:


> Evil is doing what she couldn't do during 699/700.



The Last spoilers only revealed NH.  Evil was very straightforward about SS


----------



## PAWS (Jul 1, 2015)

Evil said:


> Both Karin and Sakura were there when Sarada was born.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sVzvRsl4rEM[/YOUTUBE]



Karin had the baby. Sakura delivered. Karin didnt want it. Sakura took it.

Sakura lied to save Sarada the pain of knowing her Bio mom did not want her.


----------



## vered (Jul 1, 2015)

Evil said:


> Both Karin and Sakura were there when Sarada was born.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sVzvRsl4rEM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## patoplastico (Jul 1, 2015)

Evil said:


> Both Karin and Sakura were there when Sarada was born.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sVzvRsl4rEM[/YOUTUBE]



So Kishi did his research and the 100% DNA match wasn't a mistake?

Now, that's surprising


----------



## afrosheen6565 (Jul 1, 2015)

Dark Forces said:


> who gives a fuck about that "doujoutsou" :
> 
> we're going to see kids silting their wrist s and you care about such irrelevant stuff :



Lay off man. First of all, this DNA drama is bull-f#%king-sh!t anyway and it is a TERRIBLE. TERRIBLE. NO GOOD way to end a 17 year old series. And Kishi has screwed us on the doujustu because of his inconsistent explanation of their power and abilities. Some of us are just looking for a reason to still sign on


----------



## izanagi x izanami (Jul 1, 2015)

Evil said:


> Both Karin and Sakura were there when Sarada was born.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sVzvRsl4rEM[/YOUTUBE]



okay,...i guess everything is clear now


----------



## Shoken (Jul 1, 2015)

sarada not a nothing to do Who is to know his real mother after Naruto TNJ .
But finally told her she's wrong and that his mother is sakura


----------



## Alasteir (Jul 1, 2015)

PAWS said:


> Karin had the baby. Sakura delivered. Karin didnt want it. Sakura took it.



Completely believable.


----------



## Arya Stark (Jul 1, 2015)

Evil said:


> Both Karin and Sakura were there when Sarada was born.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sVzvRsl4rEM[/YOUTUBE]



Karin helped the birth and took cord as a memory.

Man, this is Gintama levels.


----------



## Abanikochan (Jul 1, 2015)

Evil said:


> Both Karin and Sakura were there when Sarada was born.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sVzvRsl4rEM[/YOUTUBE]



Karin delivered Sarada and kept the umbilical cord which is why the DNA test matched 100%.


----------



## Douche Nazzle (Jul 1, 2015)

Sarada's umbilical cord lol


----------



## ShadowReij (Jul 1, 2015)

Alasteir said:


> Bias is a terrible thing.



Sasuke actually is on a long dimension crossing mission you know as much as we want to believe he basically said  "Fuck you two I'm out".


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Jul 1, 2015)

PAWS said:


> Karin had the baby. Sakura delivered. Karin didnt want it. Sakura took it.
> 
> Sakura lied to save Sarada the pain of knowing her Bio mom did not want her.


...why are you choosing the most horrible option, PAWS?


----------



## Six (Jul 1, 2015)

Let's be honest, Kishi is not gonna let this series conclude on the idea of an affair. It's not the right message for a shonen series. Troll troll troll and we find out Sakura is the mom, thus solidifying Kishi as the man who could have been the second greatest mangaka after Oda but decided fuck it and gave up logic.

Or he could leave that exact message and the same scenario would still apply, but it would be funny af.


----------



## Narutaru (Jul 1, 2015)

VolatileSoul said:


> Eh, Boruto idolizes him while detesting Naruto, so I guess the equivalency is kept.



Salad's admiration actually makes some sense after the Gaiden though. Bolt admires someone who hasn't visited their family in 12 years while hating his father for being busy.


----------



## izanagi x izanami (Jul 1, 2015)

so kishi showed sakura giving birth or just pregnant sakura?


----------



## Indra (Jul 1, 2015)

Now it makes sense why Karin kept the umbilical cord, because in Japanese culture mother's do that.

I still believe Sakura is the mother until I get  confirmation, just because I don't trust Kishimoto even though I want it to happen


----------



## Knowna (Jul 1, 2015)

The important question is, was Sasuke there?


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jul 1, 2015)

Does Sarada's birth has anything to do with that biting theory you offered Evil?


----------



## Sayuri (Jul 1, 2015)

Is there a Sakura/karin bonding moment?


----------



## Alasteir (Jul 1, 2015)

ShadowReij said:


> Sasuke actually is on a long dimension crossing mission you know as much as we want to believe he basically said  "Fuck you two I'm out".



I don't know how many times Kishimoto has to redeem bad people for illiterate children to understand the author's clear political/religious/spiritual/personal beliefs, and how easily they slip into his work.


----------



## PAWS (Jul 1, 2015)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> ...why are you choosing the most horrible option, PAWS?



I am not picking the most horrible option. I am picking the most logical option which is not SS being a happy damn family.


----------



## Needless2say (Jul 1, 2015)

Abanikochan said:


> Karin delivered Sarada and kept the umbilical cord which is why the DNA test matched 100%.



yep



So Naruto doesn't actually confront Sasuke, since evil never really answered .no comic scene for me


----------



## Abanikochan (Jul 1, 2015)

Sayuri said:


> Is there a Sakura/karin bonding moment?



Now that would make this professional baby evictor's heart melt. :33


----------



## Uchisians (Jul 1, 2015)

izanagi x izanami said:


> okay,...i guess everything is clear now



No it's not. I don't know Evil that  well so I'm not reading into what she says. 68 pages later and I am still confused as hell. 

Who is the mother?


----------



## Alasteir (Jul 1, 2015)

PAWS said:


> I am not picking the most horrible option. I am picking the most logical option which is not SS being a happy damn family.



The most "logical" option for someone who has no understanding of writing or literature, nor the audience for whom this manga is intended, NOR authorial intent, in which happy endings are the norm. Kishi's pacifistic, and forgiving messages are practically incomprehensible to his western audience it seems.


----------



## Milady (Jul 1, 2015)

Do we find out why there was no birth certificate?


----------



## izanagi x izanami (Jul 1, 2015)

Uchisians said:


> No it's not. I don't know Evil that  well so I'm not reading into what she says. 68 pages later and I am still confused as hell.
> 
> Who is the mother?



only thing that made karin mother was dna test sample thing,

dna test can gtfo now


----------



## TheRealMcCoy (Jul 1, 2015)

So in the scenario where Karin was present during the birth and kept the umbilical cord of Sarada's...Karin had her creepy moments, but keeping a dried up piece of your love rival's child and former crush in your desk for 12 years...Jesus Christ.  Stay classy, Kishi.  Even in the most family friendly scenario, you know where Sakura isn't raising her husband's love child, it's still fucking fucked.  

  I ain't surprised tho


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jul 1, 2015)

Does the chapter reveals why Sakura pasted herself in that Taka picture? Why she used all these years in her house a pic in which she didn't appear in with Sasuke nor with Sarada?


----------



## FallFromGrace (Jul 1, 2015)

The funny thing is, we already have every possible scenario covered and now it's only a matter of which one was it xD It doesn't seem it is something no one thought of.


----------



## Majin Lu (Jul 1, 2015)

Arya Stark said:


> Karin helped the birth and took cord as a memory.
> 
> Man, this is Gintama levels.


This. **


----------



## afrosheen6565 (Jul 1, 2015)

Arya Stark said:


> Karin helped the birth and took cord as a memory.
> 
> Man, this is Gintama levels.



Man I hope so but why would Karin help the birth? She's not a medic and must resent Sakura. Also who keeps an umbilical cord. 

The opposite is more likely at this point isn't it? And if Karin is the mother, why is Sakura helping?

You know, there's a point in every anime based on a light novel when you realize that the main character is the object of affection for like 10 females and you have to yell out "HAREM" at that moment no matter where you are or what you're doing. I think this is that situation. Big Love sensing I?


----------



## Daisydoo (Jul 1, 2015)

Evil said:


> Nah, we know who Sarada's mom is, it's pretty unambiguous.



Now you are being ambiguous.


----------



## Raiden (Jul 1, 2015)

Well at least that makes sense. Karin did something weird as usual and then went away.


----------



## Sansa (Jul 1, 2015)

I'M FUCKING READY


----------



## patoplastico (Jul 1, 2015)

Yeah, I can't with people that doesn't understand Kishimoto after he made Itachi a hero for killing his entire family sans little brother because he loves him so...barf

Sasuke will end as a good father. SasuSaku as a couple that loves each other and endures the hardship of life etc etc 

You can disagree with his world views, but not with his intentions.


----------



## Evil (Jul 1, 2015)

Abanikochan said:


> Karin delivered Sarada and kept the umbilical cord which is why the DNA test matched 100%.



In Japan it's customary for the mother to keep the umbilical cord.


----------



## izanagi x izanami (Jul 1, 2015)

so far

sakura is mother
kabuto makes appearance
choiji is father
sasuke is already at home


----------



## Alasteir (Jul 1, 2015)

patoplastico said:


> Yeah, I can't with people that doesn't understand Kishimoto after he made Itachi a hero for killing his entire family sans little brother because he loves him so...barf
> 
> Sasuke will end as a good father. SasuSaku as a couple that loves each other and endures the hardship of life etc etc
> 
> You can disagree with his world views, but not with his intentions.



Thank you! Disagree with Kishimoto's storytelling, his points of view, but for the love of all that is scholastic, don't outright deny reality, because it violates your deeply held beliefs.


----------



## BigBadBruin343 (Jul 1, 2015)

Evil said:


> In Japan it's customary for the mother to keep the umbilical cord.



So Karin is the mother?


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jul 1, 2015)

Let me guess. 

Pregnant "mid-contraction" Sakura will be traveling with Sasuke to Karin's for some reason and Karin delivers the baby. 

Don't question why a pregnant "mid-contraction" Sakura is doing is, this is Kishi's writing. You can disagree with how fucked up it is and doesn't make any sense but it doesn't matter because he's the guy writing it. 

:rofl


----------



## Sayuri (Jul 1, 2015)

Evil said:


> In Japan it's customary for the mother to keep the umbilical cord.


I thought the person keeps their own umbilical cord


----------



## Shoken (Jul 1, 2015)

In Japan it's customary for the mother to keep the umbilical cord.

Karin is mother ?


----------



## Jpororo (Jul 1, 2015)

Evil said:


> In Japan it's customary for the mother to keep the umbilical cord.




I think you'll never tell us who the mother is before the chap comes out
can u at least tell the number of pages in this chap though?


----------



## Milady (Jul 1, 2015)

Evil if you dont wanna spoil by words can you drop more video hints?


----------



## Dark Forces (Jul 1, 2015)

Choa said:


> I'M FUCKING READY




 [


----------



## Abanikochan (Jul 1, 2015)

Evil said:


> In Japan it's customary for the mother to keep the umbilical cord.



Then why would she keep the cord and not the baby?


----------



## Sansa (Jul 1, 2015)

izanagi x izanami said:


> so far
> 
> sakura is mother
> kabuto makes appearance
> ...



You didn't even read Evil's posts did you


----------



## izanagi x izanami (Jul 1, 2015)

Evil said:


> In Japan it's customary for the mother to keep the umbilical cord.



pregnant panel or giving birth?


----------



## Indra (Jul 1, 2015)

Abanikochan said:


> Then why would she keep the cord and not the baby?


Why doesn't Sasuke stay home? 

There's always a plot driven element


----------



## Alasteir (Jul 1, 2015)

Abanikochan said:


> Then why would she keep the cord and not the baby?



Why is Sakura delivering another woman's baby, and not have any salt about the affair?


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Jul 1, 2015)

Evil said:


> In Japan it's customary for the mother to keep the umbilical cord.


Evil, you already confirmed Sakura as the birth mother.


----------



## afrosheen6565 (Jul 1, 2015)

Evil said:


> In Japan it's customary for the mother to keep the umbilical cord.



We're not in Japan. This is Konoha. And why keep the cord and not the child?


----------



## Evil (Jul 1, 2015)

Choa said:


> I'M FUCKING READY



Karin is the one who gave Sarada her glasses, she sends Suigetsu to deliver a new pair as an apology for messing with her stuff.


----------



## Sayuri (Jul 1, 2015)

Why does Karin give up her baby


----------



## Rima (Jul 1, 2015)

Alasteir said:


> Why is Sakura delivering another woman's baby, and not have any salt about the affair?



Why does she take Karin's baby?


----------



## BigBadBruin343 (Jul 1, 2015)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> Evil, you already confirmed Sakura as the birth mother.



When? I mean I hope Sakura is the mother for character development reasons.


----------



## vered (Jul 1, 2015)

Evil said:


> Karin is the one who gave Sarada her glasses, she sends Suigetsu to deliver a new pair as an apology for messing with her stuff.



You still didn't answer clearly who is the mother.


----------



## Alasteir (Jul 1, 2015)

Rima said:


> Why does she take Karin's baby?



I'm assuming, because reasons, and Karin's still a good person, because reasons.


----------



## Shoken (Jul 1, 2015)

Sakura is mom ! 
karin is kyoubo


----------



## izanagi x izanami (Jul 1, 2015)

Evil said:


> Karin is the one who gave Sarada her glasses, she sends Suigetsu to deliver a new pair as an apology for messing with her stuff.



are we getting ss moment? like pregnant sakura


----------



## afrosheen6565 (Jul 1, 2015)

Dark Forces said:


> [



This is too much.... I give


----------



## Indra (Jul 1, 2015)

Evil said:


> Karin is the one who gave Sarada her glasses, she sends Suigetsu to deliver a new pair as an apology for messing with her stuff.





Damn. Like mother like daughter, she knew.


----------



## Evil (Jul 1, 2015)

Abanikochan said:


> Then why would she keep the cord and not the baby?



Would you trust Orochimaru as a baby sitter?


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jul 1, 2015)

New pair of glasses?

You mean more squared-angle looking glasses like the one she was wearing in the Boruto trailer of last week?


----------



## Xeogran (Jul 1, 2015)

Naruto will always be milked though, it's not over


----------



## Abanikochan (Jul 1, 2015)

Evil said:


> Would you trust Orochimaru as a baby sitter?



Why stay with Orochimaru and not live elsewhere?


----------



## FallFromGrace (Jul 1, 2015)

Evil said:


> In Japan it's customary for the mother to keep the umbilical cord.



We already knew that xD But does it solve anything?


----------



## afrosheen6565 (Jul 1, 2015)

Evil said:


> Would you trust Orochimaru as a baby sitter?



The most important question here is how she got pregnant. Experiment or o-natural?


----------



## Sayuri (Jul 1, 2015)

Does Sarada break her glasses?


----------



## Indra (Jul 1, 2015)

Evil said:


> Would you trust Orochimaru as a baby sitter?


Damn


----------



## Alasteir (Jul 1, 2015)

Abanikochan said:


> Why stay with Orochimaru and not live elsewhere?



See, the logic is, it is better for another woman, who is practically a love rival, to raise your baby, because that is safer, than raising it near a bad dude, with whom said mother is deliberately working with.


----------



## Daisydoo (Jul 1, 2015)

Abanikochan said:


> Then why would she keep the cord and not the baby?



 You don't say


----------



## Evil (Jul 1, 2015)

Abanikochan said:


> Why stay with Orochimaru and not live elsewhere?



Live where, Karin is not affiliated with any village. In fact she's associated with Orochimaru, while Sakura and Sasuke are both Konoha ninja's and enjoy the privileges and protections therein.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jul 1, 2015)

Evil since you're gonna keep people under suspense, answer this. 

Does Sarada become Naruto's biggest fangirl in the chapter? We know she's going to say she wants to be Hokage but does she idolize him now?


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jul 1, 2015)

Maybe after that big punch at the end of last chapter her glasses fell off and they broke?

In any case it could explain why she appeared to have new glasses in terms of design in the Boruto trailer.


----------



## afrosheen6565 (Jul 1, 2015)

Alasteir said:


> See, the logic is, it is better for another woman, who is practically a love rival, to raise your baby, because that is safer, than raising it near a bad dude, with whom said mother is deliberately working with.



She could also just, you know, leave that dude. Or the father of said child, could squash that dude with his susanoo's pinky finger if he ever tried anything.  

Stupefying.


----------



## BigBadBruin343 (Jul 1, 2015)

Evil said:


> Live where, Karin is not affiliated with any village. In fact she's associated with Orochimaru, while Sakura and Sasuke are both Konoha ninja's and enjoy the privileges and protections therein.



Go to Konoha. I'm pretty sure Kakashi and/or Naruto would grant her asylum.


----------



## Shoken (Jul 1, 2015)

Karin served to conceive a baby uchiha has oro?


----------



## Alasteir (Jul 1, 2015)

Evil said:


> Live where, Karin is not affiliated with any village. In fact she's associated with Orochimaru, while Sakura and Sasuke are both Konoha ninja's and enjoy the privileges and protections therein.



Well I mean, Naruto, their best friend is the Hokage, so...


----------



## Xeogran (Jul 1, 2015)

It's over people. The mother is . Now go home and be a family man.


----------



## Majin Lu (Jul 1, 2015)

Evil said:


> Karin is the one who gave Sarada her glasses, she sends Suigetsu to deliver a new pair as an apology for messing with her stuff.


So Sarada's glasses are broken? 

Maybe with bad vision now, Sarada remembers the time Sasuke was there in the past. She was a child and had bad vision, so she didn't remember his real face, only the blurry one.


----------



## patoplastico (Jul 1, 2015)

Evil said:


> Live where, Karin is not affiliated with any village. In fact she's associated with Orochimaru, while Sakura and Sasuke are both Konoha ninja's and enjoy the privileges and protections therein.



Karin has a Hokage cousin. Surely he would give her a pass, especially for a Uzumaki/Uchiha child.

Kishi can't into politics


----------



## Abanikochan (Jul 1, 2015)

Evil said:


> Live where, Karin is not affiliated with any village. In fact she's associated with Orochimaru, while Sakura and Sasuke are both Konoha ninja's and enjoy the privileges and protections therein.



She could always leave and find a life elsewhere. I don't think she's in a binding contract with him anyway. 

Then again then why would Sasuke get Karin pregnant in the first place when the manga states he would be a scumbag if he did? Why not his wife?


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jul 1, 2015)

On the real....if Karin is the mother of Sarada and she'd rather leave her baby in Sakura's hands than leave Oro...yo...

Fuck what we said about Sasuke and Sakura, that's the worst parent ever right there. That's SHITTY. 

:rofl :rofl :rofl


----------



## Evil (Jul 1, 2015)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> Evil since you're gonna keep people under suspense, answer this.
> 
> Does Sarada become Naruto's biggest fangirl in the chapter? We know she's going to say she wants to be Hokage but does she idolize him now?



She's gonna be the Hokage some day, and deliver bento's to the whole village. Thought Boruto thinks the Hokage is shit.


----------



## izanagi x izanami (Jul 1, 2015)

Evil said:


> Live where, Karin is not affiliated with any village. In fact she's associated with Orochimaru, while Sakura and Sasuke are both Konoha ninja's and enjoy the privileges and protections therein.



so are you saying karin is mother , lol or just trying to troll?


----------



## shade0180 (Jul 1, 2015)

> Maybe with bad vision now, Sarada remembers the time Sasuke was there in the past. She was a child and had bad vision, so she didn't remember his real face, only the blurry one.



Er that wasn't a memory.. we're suppose to be done with this since last week...


----------



## Black Mask (Jul 1, 2015)

*Well...*



Evil said:


> Live where, Karin is not affiliated with any village. In fact she's associated with Orochimaru, while Sakura and Sasuke are both Konoha ninja's and enjoy the privileges and protections therein.



Rolfmao! I swear I said the same thing two weeks ago, are you me from the future?


----------



## Sansa (Jul 1, 2015)

afrosheen6565 said:


> She could also just, you know, leave that dude. Or the father of said child, could squash that dude with his susanoo's pinky finger if he ever tried anything.
> 
> Stupefying.



>sasuke didn't even know who Salad was until she said papa

>where the fuck would she go


----------



## Blu-ray (Jul 1, 2015)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> I just don't think Sasuke's entire time was so busy he couldn't make any contact to his family especially given he's been having contact with Naruto. He has missions and all but eh, that's messed up. I mean the guy has a phone.
> 
> Yeah it evens out.



The only contact he had with Naruto was chap two when he sent that hawk, and he was in the main dimension, where is isn't for the majority of the time if at all.

Not even sure why the phone keeps getting brought up, because aside from being flat out stated not to work, he has a hawk so it's irrelevant to his ability to communicate.


----------



## izanagi x izanami (Jul 1, 2015)

Abanikochan said:


> She could always leave and find a life elsewhere. I don't think she's in a binding contract with him anyway.
> 
> Then again then why would Sasuke get Karin pregnant in the first place when the manga states he would be a scumbag if he did? Why not his wife?



sauske could stomped oro anytime he wants, about karin can't leave oro thing is bs


----------



## Dayana (Jul 1, 2015)

And what are Sasuke's thoughts about this?


----------



## Sayuri (Jul 1, 2015)

Do Sakura and Karin interact?  yesplz


What's Sakura's reaction to all of this


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jul 1, 2015)

Evil said:


> She's gonna be the Hokage some day, and deliver bento's to the whole village. Thought Baruto thinks the Hokage is shit.



Ahh, great thanks. Makes sense.

Yeah Boruto needs to get his shit together.


----------



## Arya Stark (Jul 1, 2015)

Evil, I'm not even a SS fan but it's obvious you are going with mislead again.

At least tell this: Was Sarada a test tube baby?


----------



## Indra (Jul 1, 2015)

Choa said:


> >sasuke didn't even know who Salad was until she said papa
> 
> >where the fuck would she go


Sasuke is a great father!

pls

He saved someone who was about to be hurt! Obviously he cares, it's true. 10 years never saying hi means nothing if he is willing to take a few kunai to the body 

/sarcasm


----------



## Alasteir (Jul 1, 2015)

Sayuri said:


> Do Sakura and Karin interact?  yesplz
> 
> 
> What's Sakura's reaction to all of this



One of complete forgiveness and acceptance I assume. Then off to "Darling" talk. I mean based off of what we're getting, I assume Sakura can't be wronged.


----------



## patoplastico (Jul 1, 2015)

Evil said:


> She's gonna be the Hokage some day, and deliver bento's to the whole village. Thought Baruto thinks the Hokage is shit.



Feeding the poor and healing the sick.

Sarada confirmed for the new messias.


----------



## afrosheen6565 (Jul 1, 2015)

Arya Stark said:


> Evil, I'm not even a SS fan bıt it's obvious you are going with mislead again.
> 
> At least tell this: Was Sarada a test tube baby?



That's all I care about. Sasuke couldn't leave like he left in 699 and STILL betray Sakura right? RIGHT? Wrong.....


----------



## Shoken (Jul 1, 2015)

karin and sasuke made ​​the baby together?


----------



## tomato salad (Jul 1, 2015)

i don't understand. karis is alive. why karin just give up her baby with sasuke? just because she's nowher eles to go?


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jul 1, 2015)

VolatileSoul said:


> The only contact he had with Naruto was chap two when he sent that hawk, and he was in the main dimension, where is isn't for the majority of the time if at all.
> 
> Not even sure why the phone keeps getting brought up, because aside from being flat out stated not to work, he has a hawk so it's irrelevant to his ability to communicate.



Sasuke's been doing this mission for years now. I'm pretty sure he hasn't been away from Naruto for that long let alone if he has a phone and all. Technology has advanced but there's some newness to it. Basically what I'm saying is I highly doubt that the only contact he's had with Naruto since he left is with the hawk recently. Even in their meeting, it wasn't as if they haven't talked in a decade. They've been in contact. With that said, the idea he hasn't been in contact with his own family during that time? 

That's unheard of in this series.


----------



## PAWS (Jul 1, 2015)

Its so damn clear Karin is the biological mom. The main theme of Gaiden also agrees with this notion.

But of course Sakura will always be Sarada's mom because she raised her.


----------



## Sayuri (Jul 1, 2015)

Alasteir said:


> One of complete forgiveness and acceptance I assume. Then off to "Darling" talk. I mean based off of what we're getting, I assume Sakura can't be wronged.



Forgiveness and acceptance for what exactly


----------



## Romanticide (Jul 1, 2015)

Ah this will be interesting. Hm...but doesn't Naruto treat sasuke like shit for any reason? like even when the UM truth came out he was kinda a dick about it. And so what if Sasuke and Karin had Sarada? doesn't mean he had to have been married and in a relationship with Sakura at that point.


----------



## Evil (Jul 1, 2015)

Abanikochan said:


> She could always leave and find a life elsewhere. I don't think she's in a binding contract with him anyway.
> 
> Then again then why would Sasuke get Karin pregnant in the first place when the manga states he would be a scumbag if he did? Why not his wife?



You know what, yeah you got me. Sakura's the mom.

:yeahsorry


----------



## Alasteir (Jul 1, 2015)

Sayuri said:


> Forgiveness and acceptance for what exactly



Unless it's surrogacy, it's pretty obvious what.


----------



## Satsuki (Jul 1, 2015)

Karin is biological mama then?


----------



## BigBadBruin343 (Jul 1, 2015)

Evil said:


> Live where, Karin is not affiliated with any village. In fact she's associated with Orochimaru, while Sakura and Sasuke are both Konoha ninja's and enjoy the privileges and protections therein.





tomato salad said:


> i don't understand. karis is alive. why karin just give up her baby with sasuke? just because she's nowher eles to go?



she had every where to go. She could have sought asylum in Konoha. I'm sure Kakashi and/or Naruto would be just fine with that.


----------



## Alasteir (Jul 1, 2015)

Evil said:


> You know what, yeah you got me. Sakura's the mom.
> 
> :yeahsorry



Pffft. No one believes you.


----------



## N120 (Jul 1, 2015)

brutal


----------



## vered (Jul 1, 2015)

Evil said:


> You know what, yeah you got me. Sakura's the mom.
> 
> :yeahsorry



?????
hopefully that's the truth.
cheezzzz

let it be over with....


----------



## izanagi x izanami (Jul 1, 2015)

Evil said:


> You know what, yeah you got me. Sakura's the mom.
> 
> :yeahsorry



we already got it, are we getting ss moment?


----------



## Dominae (Jul 1, 2015)

I think someone here isn't talking about Sakura...

And talking about Karin is the mother thing just to troll everyone after.


----------



## Sayuri (Jul 1, 2015)

I'm just gonna accept that both Karin and Sakura are the mom until Rai comes 

Or we get musical spoilers cause Evil has good taste


----------



## Majin Lu (Jul 1, 2015)

shade0180 said:


> Er that wasn't a memory.. we're suppose to be done with this since last week...


I'm not talking about that panel. I mean, Sarada has bad vision. I guess she started to use glasses when she started school life. So maybe she doen't have clear memories of Sasuke because she had bad vision, but maybe if she has her glasses broken, a blurry image of Sasuke can trigger some past memory of Sasuke, a blurry one (because that time she didn't use glasses).


----------



## Alasteir (Jul 1, 2015)

I'm wondering how the hell all of this happens in 18 pages, especially for a final chapter.


----------



## Needless2say (Jul 1, 2015)

It not like Konoha won't accept Karin especially under Naruto leadership


----------



## Dominae (Jul 1, 2015)

Yeah, pretty obvious. Sakura is the mother.

Good bye, Kishimoto, now you?re zZzZzZZzZzZz


----------



## Marsala (Jul 1, 2015)

Evil said:


> You know what, yeah you got me. Sakura's the mom.
> 
> :yeahsorry



#SorryNotSorry?


----------



## Uchisians (Jul 1, 2015)

Evil said:


> You know what, yeah you got me. Sakura's the mom.
> 
> :yeahsorry



For real or are you saying what everyone finally wants to hear?


----------



## Sayuri (Jul 1, 2015)

Alasteir said:


> Unless it's surrogacy, it's pretty obvious what.



Are you talking about Sarada/Karin? I was talking Sakura/Karin


----------



## TheRealMcCoy (Jul 1, 2015)

Evil said:


> You know what, yeah you got me. Sakura's the mom.
> 
> :yeahsorry



You heard it here first!!! 

All bets for Sakura!


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jul 1, 2015)

If Karin's the mother of Sarada and gave her baby away to Sakura because she's worried about Oro, who she's staying with, then yeah.....Karin's the shittiest parent in the series. 

That's low as fuck. She would have left Oro.


----------



## Abanikochan (Jul 1, 2015)

Evil said:


> You know what, yeah you got me. Sakura's the mom.
> 
> :yeahsorry



If this is sincere you will post the most awesomely 80s music video you can find.


----------



## vered (Jul 1, 2015)

afrosheen6565 said:


> Being trolled is part of the fun. It's a little obvious considering her answers are so direct though. Fact is, we know almost nothing about the chapter - at least anything that really matters in the chapter. The past 30 pages have basically just been Evil's playground



Being trolled about Soap opera  related stuff and not actually Shonen manga stuff is eve more brutal.


----------



## Satsuki (Jul 1, 2015)

tomato salad said:


> i don't understand. karis is alive. why karin just give up her baby with sasuke? just because she's nowher eles to go?



She may not have been able to raise a child, whatever reason it may be


----------



## PAWS (Jul 1, 2015)

Evil used the same panel when she trolled and said the DNA test was not real but then it turned out to be real.


----------



## shade0180 (Jul 1, 2015)

> It not like Konoha won't accept Karin especially under Naruto leadership



Pretty sure Naruto wasn't the hokage for 13 years.


----------



## Alasteir (Jul 1, 2015)

Sayuri said:


> Are you talking about Sarada/Karin? I was talking Sakura/Karin



You know what? I'm completely confused now, and I'm super lazy to review this discussion amidst the flood of posts.


----------



## FallFromGrace (Jul 1, 2015)

Uchisians said:


> For real or are you saying what everyone finally wants to hear?



She is being sarcastic xD


----------



## Shoken (Jul 1, 2015)

FINALLY it's wrong what your troll
Karin is the mother ou Whether it sakura ?
that's your true enigma


----------



## Needless2say (Jul 1, 2015)

Uchisians said:


> For real or are you saying what everyone finally wants to hear?



Not everybody wants to hear that Sakura is the mother


----------



## Alasteir (Jul 1, 2015)

shade0180 said:


> Pretty sure Naruto wasn't the hokage for 13 years.



Yeah before him it was Kakashi, and he's not an exception. For his students, yeah, he'll give them a break, and help out a person not wanting to have their child stay near Orochimaru.


----------



## Dominae (Jul 1, 2015)

So, why Sarada uses glasses?????


----------



## afrosheen6565 (Jul 1, 2015)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> If Karin's the mother of Sarada and gave her baby away to Sakura because she's worried about Oro, who she's staying with, then yeah.....Karin's the shittiest parent in the series.
> 
> That's low as fuck. She would have left Oro.



In a series entirely devoted to parental love, we have our first child abandonment confirmed in the last chapter?

Edit: Doesn't matter if Karin is the mother or not; sarada's been abandoned by at least one parent, maybe 2


----------



## Alasteir (Jul 1, 2015)

afrosheen6565 said:


> In a series entirely devoted to parental love, we have our first child abandonment confirmed in the last chapter?



Seems like it.


----------



## Nagato Sennin (Jul 1, 2015)

Karin isn't even listed in the movie so what would be the point?


----------



## Evil (Jul 1, 2015)

Abanikochan said:


> If this is sincere you will post the most awesomely 80s music video you can find.



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zi_XLOBDo_Y[/YOUTUBE]

:letgo


----------



## Romanticide (Jul 1, 2015)

Majin Lu said:


> I'm not talking about that panel. I mean, Sarada has bad vision. I guess she started to use glasses when she started school life. So maybe she doen't have clear memories of Sasuke because she had bad vision, but maybe if she has her glasses broken, a blurry image of Sasuke can trigger some past memory of Sasuke, a blurry one (because that time she didn't use glasses).



i'm pretty sure even with bad eyesight she would recognize his voice???


----------



## izanagi x izanami (Jul 1, 2015)

Dominae said:


> So, why Sarada uses glasses?????



chapter 8, due to illness
after this she started to wear glasses


----------



## Arya Stark (Jul 1, 2015)

Karin and Sakura became close friends and she helped deliver Sarada and took cord as a memento.
She is an aunt, a co-mum to Sarada, not her biological mum.

Weak game this time Evil.


----------



## Shoken (Jul 1, 2015)

do the glasses and cord , have another report that karin but a problem with the eyes of sarada and was sick


----------



## Sansa (Jul 1, 2015)

>Sasusaku ships say that the umbilical chord was Salad's and that's why it was a 100% match in the DNA test
>Even if it was Salad's, the fact that Karin was in possession of it means that Karin is her mother anyway
>If the chord is Karin's and not Salad's she's still her mother


----------



## tomato salad (Jul 1, 2015)

If karin can't trust orochimaru so much, why she keep being clan with orochimaru? it's weird....


----------



## shade0180 (Jul 1, 2015)

Alasteir said:


> Yeah before him it was Kakashi, and he's not an exception. For his students, yeah, he'll give them a break, and help out a person not wanting to have their child stay near Orochimaru.



He already used that favor for Sauce though. .. 

hence the warning at 700.


----------



## patoplastico (Jul 1, 2015)

afrosheen6565 said:


> In a series entirely devoted to parental love, we have our first child abandonment confirmed in the last chapter?
> 
> Edit: Doesn't matter if Karin is the mother or not; sarada's been abandoned by at least one parent, maybe 2



Yeah, and there's no maybe in Sauce's case in my opinion but lol Kishi


----------



## Alasteir (Jul 1, 2015)

shade0180 said:


> He already used that favor for Sauce though. ..
> 
> Depend on how konoha politic works he might not have that power to give anymore favors. Specially when said person is not even an affiliate of any of the 5 main villages.



Considering the circumstance, and Sasuke missing, and how it's to protect someone from Orochimaru, I'm pretty sure he has good reason.


----------



## Satsuki (Jul 1, 2015)

afrosheen6565 said:


> In a series entirely devoted to parental love, we have our first child abandonment confirmed in the last chapter?
> 
> Edit: Doesn't matter if Karin is the mother or not; sarada's been abandoned by at least one parent, maybe 2



Well d4mn...


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jul 1, 2015)

afrosheen6565 said:


> In a series entirely devoted to parental love, we have our first child abandonment confirmed in the last chapter?



Yeah. 

Idk, I'll wait for the chapter but if Karin's the mother than I hope the answer is something better than "I don't want bad Oro after my baby, I'll give him up and stay next to this meanie man, take care of my child" because that's messed up.

As long as there's reasonable explanations as to why 'insert character' is the mother and why they have connections to 'the other one' it's ok with me. 

I just don't trust Kishi's writing given he's fucked up everything else in this manga.


----------



## FallFromGrace (Jul 1, 2015)

If Karin is the mother, why was Sakura there?


----------



## Bellville (Jul 1, 2015)

I can't put any stock in anything Evil says. Karin's at another hideout but somehow comes back, sees Sui went through her shit, and sends him to give Salad new glasses in how many damn pages would that all take place? Pffft. 


afrosheen6565 said:


> In a series entirely devoted to parental love, we have our first child abandonment confirmed in the last chapter?
> 
> Edit: Doesn't matter if Karin is the mother or not; sarada's been abandoned by at least one parent, maybe 2



B-b-but... It's not_ time_ with a child that matters! It's... _Love_.


----------



## FallFromGrace (Jul 1, 2015)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> Yeah.
> 
> Idk, I'll wait for the chapter but if Karin's the mother than I hope the answer is something better than "I don't want bad Oro after my baby, I'll give him up and stay next to this meanie man, take care of my child" because that's messed up.
> 
> ...



Yeah, I want a better explanation too. I like Sarada and I don't want a completely nonsensical story as her background.


----------



## shade0180 (Jul 1, 2015)

FallFromGrace said:


> If Karin is the mother, why was Sakura there?



Sakura is the top Medic in their verse.. 

the question is if Sakura is the mother why is Karin needed when Karin is not even a medic.


----------



## TheRealMcCoy (Jul 1, 2015)

So far, last spoiler was most revealing.  The mother is this woman named Billie Jean. 

PLACE BETS FOR BILLIE JEAN


----------



## Sayuri (Jul 1, 2015)

So does Billie Jean have any relevance to this plot


----------



## PAWS (Jul 1, 2015)

FallFromGrace said:


> If Karin is the mother, why was Sakura there?



If Sakura is the mother, why is Karin there?


----------



## Shoken (Jul 1, 2015)

Why sakura has not given birth to konoha ???


----------



## Dominae (Jul 1, 2015)

It's a good question...

Karin is not in the movie. So, what's the purpose of she being the mother?


----------



## tomato salad (Jul 1, 2015)

BUT THE KID IS NOT MY SON

IS THIS WHAT EVIL WANT TO SAYING?


----------



## FallFromGrace (Jul 1, 2015)

shade0180 said:


> Sakura is a certified Medic..
> 
> the question is if Sakura is the mother why is Karin needed when Karin is not even a medic.



I guess that's one explanation xD Now if we could get all other answers xD


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jul 1, 2015)

FallFromGrace said:


> Yeah, I want a better explanation too. I like Sarada and I don't want a completely nonsensical story as her background.



Exactly, that's the point of this whole thing. If it's Karin he better give a good reason. If it's Sakura? He should have said in an interview "I didn't realize how much she looked like Karin until it was printed so I created this Gaiden and all of this bullshit as a coverup" which might end up being true. 

This is Kishi though so we're used to it.


----------



## Majin Lu (Jul 1, 2015)

Romanticide said:


> i'm pretty sure even with bad eyesight she would recognize his voice???


I don't know.  My father died when I turned 12, I'm 30 now. I don't remember his voice, I only remember his face. Still, I remember the things he said to me while he was alive.


----------



## Sayuri (Jul 1, 2015)

Does Sasuke deny he's the dad at some point


----------



## KirinNOTKarin98 (Jul 1, 2015)

How about what everyone else is overlooking- what's the deal with Shin and/or the Boruto movie villain (Momoshiki)?


----------



## Evil (Jul 1, 2015)

Dominae said:


> It's a good question...
> 
> Karin is not in the movie. So, what's the purpose of she being the mother?



Didn't you learn anything from chapter 8, it's not important, it's only the feelings that matter. Sarada knows this.


----------



## patoplastico (Jul 1, 2015)

If Karin is the mother, is so Kishi can give her uzumaki genes. That's all.


----------



## afrosheen6565 (Jul 1, 2015)

Sayuri said:


> Does Sasuke deny he's the dad at some point



Kishi would be redeemed in my book!


----------



## Sayuri (Jul 1, 2015)

Romanticide said:


> i'm pretty sure even with bad eyesight she would recognize his voice???



My dad died when I was 6 1/2 and even when I was 12 I couldn't remember his voice anymore. Voices are really hard to retain without videos /:


----------



## FallFromGrace (Jul 1, 2015)

PAWS said:


> If Sakura is the mother, why is Karin there?



It was a genuine question, geez


----------



## Indra (Jul 1, 2015)

Evil said:


> Didn't you learn anything from chapter 8, it's not important, it's only the feelings that matter. Sarada knows this.


All they care about is where the penis when.

Biology 101


----------



## Shoken (Jul 1, 2015)

wait :

Billie Jean is not my lover
She's just a girl who claims I am the one
But the kid is not my son
She says I am the one, but the kid is not my son


----------



## Raiden (Jul 1, 2015)

Billie Jean is not my lover
She's just a girl who claims that I am the one
But the kid is not my son
She says I am the one, but the kid is not my son


----------



## Swagger Wagon (Jul 1, 2015)

Evil said:


> it's not important, it's only the feelings that matter.


Nalt confirmed for tumblr user


----------



## Alkaid (Jul 1, 2015)

lndra said:


> All they care about is where the penis when.
> 
> Biology 101



You underestimate the power of the dick


----------



## Evil (Jul 1, 2015)

Nagato Sennin said:


> Billy Jean over Beat It?



You could say this song is perfect.


----------



## Romanticide (Jul 1, 2015)

Majin Lu said:


> I don't know.  My father died when I turned 12, I'm 30 now. I don't remember his voice, I only remember his face. Still, I remember the things he said to me while he was alive.



 I see. IDK then.


----------



## Lucky7 (Jul 1, 2015)

Evil said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zi_XLOBDo_Y[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> :letgo




Naw but for real, I still ain't convinced


----------



## FallFromGrace (Jul 1, 2015)

Evil said:


> Didn't you learn anything from chapter 8, it's not important, it's only the feelings that matter. Sarada knows this.



But that still leaves how or why she got pregnant...


----------



## izanagi x izanami (Jul 1, 2015)

sasuke already at home, seems like bs,


----------



## Alkaid (Jul 1, 2015)

Evil said:


> You could say this song is perfect.



>Sasuke smashed Karin and denied he was the father of Sarada

I'm literally about to go from a Sasuke hater to a Sasuke fan if this is true


----------



## Sayuri (Jul 1, 2015)

Possible narrators of the song:
Sasuke
Karin
Sakura
Chouji


----------



## Shoken (Jul 1, 2015)

Fuck it ! sarada isn't daughter's sasuke ?


----------



## Raiden (Jul 1, 2015)

[4th verse]
She told my baby we'd danced 'til three
Then she looked at me
She showed a photo of a baby crying
His eyes looked like mine
Go on dance on the floor in the round, baby


Oh wow..Kairn unexpectedly has a kid?


----------



## afrosheen6565 (Jul 1, 2015)

Raiden said:


> Billie Jean is not my lover
> She's just a girl who claims that I am the one
> But the kid is not my son
> She says I am the one, but the kid is not my son



Maybe one of the spoilers about itachi making an appearance might have some truth to them


----------



## afrosheen6565 (Jul 1, 2015)

Shoken said:


> Fuck it ! sarada isn't daughter's sasuke ?



Let's not throw out grammar now. Come on.


----------



## Sayuri (Jul 1, 2015)

Is Sarada Karin's and Itachi's


----------



## TheRealMcCoy (Jul 1, 2015)

Beat it...

So Sasuke just beat off and Sarada was born?  Kinda like Aphrodite being born from the chopped off penis of Cronus?


----------



## Nagato Sennin (Jul 1, 2015)

Evil said:


> You could say this song is perfect.



Aw lawd :amazed



vered said:


> I would pick Billy Jean as well, it may be one of the best music videos of all time and not just the 80'.
> So Sakura is the mother confirmed evil?



I guess we have different taste


----------



## Bellville (Jul 1, 2015)

So who's not actually the lover? Sakura?


----------



## Romanticide (Jul 1, 2015)

Evil said:


> You could say this song is perfect.



 Sarada was kidnapped as a baby? That's what i'm getting from these old songs. Was it Oro?


----------



## Raiden (Jul 1, 2015)

Sasuke fucking Uchiha.


----------



## Swagger Wagon (Jul 1, 2015)

Bellville said:


> So who's not actually the lover? Sakura?


The face of a kissless virgin


----------



## Dominae (Jul 1, 2015)

Evil said:


> Didn't you learn anything from chapter 8, it's not important, it's only the feelings that matter. Sarada knows this.



But, but...

This is so obvious... uhauahuahauah I think this is Kishimoto trolling me. And giving me clues to induce my brain to think Sakura is the emotional mother and not the biological.

This man is MAD.


----------



## Indra (Jul 1, 2015)

Swagger Wagon said:


> The face of a kissless virgin



cryin


----------



## Sayuri (Jul 1, 2015)

Sasuke what has Kishi done to you


----------



## Revolution (Jul 1, 2015)

Evil said:


> She's gonna be the Hokage some day, and deliver bento's to the whole village. Thought Boruto thinks the Hokage is shit.



With an apron behind the actual Hokage, or herself?  Don't get the bento's thing unless she is talking about the economy and not head cook.


----------



## Shoken (Jul 1, 2015)

sarada = karin + shisui ?
The unlikely thing


----------



## Sayuri (Jul 1, 2015)

Doing DNA amplification at work has a very different vibe after Gaiden


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jul 1, 2015)

Sarada will take over Shizune's job as Naruto's secretary in the future. Along with that, Sarada will end up training under Naruto. It evens the odds considering Boruto will train under Sasuke. 

That's how much she'll want to be Hokage. Gotta train under the best.


----------



## Romanticide (Jul 1, 2015)

Shoken said:


> sarada = karin + shisui ?



Hm..but how would that work? Unless Oro did it i'm legit confused. Also i doubt Karin would want anyone but Sasuke tbh, which makes this creepier.


----------



## Xeogran (Jul 1, 2015)

Why Shisui, isn't he dead


----------



## FallFromGrace (Jul 1, 2015)

Did I miss something that suggests Sasuke isn't the father? o.O What is everyone talking about xD


----------



## Shoken (Jul 1, 2015)

Kabuto not Found  body's shisui


----------



## Alasteir (Jul 1, 2015)

FallFromGrace said:


> Did I miss something that suggests Sasuke isn't the father? o.O What is everyone talking about xD



Hidden message in the "sincere" response from Evil's 80s video, from the lyrics it seems? I have no clue.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Jul 1, 2015)

Itachi's the dad. That's why he was randomly name-dropped at the beginning of the series.


----------



## Platypus (Jul 1, 2015)

Romanticide said:


> Hm..but how would that work? Unless Oro did it i'm legit confused. Also i doubt Karin would want anyone but Sasuke tbh, which makes this creepier.



Koto: Shisui can make her believe he's whoever she wants him to be. 



Xeogran said:


> Why Shisui, isn't he dead



Why take everything seriously?


----------



## patoplastico (Jul 1, 2015)

Swagger Wagon said:


> The face of a kissless virgin



She wasted her better days, man. This is cruel. Sakura should divorce him and jump on the best free dick around. Who is single, Shino, Kiba, Gaara? and Temari seems on death bed. If Shika is a widow, she could form a power couple with him.


----------



## Romanticide (Jul 1, 2015)

FallFromGrace said:


> Did I miss something that suggests Sasuke isn't the father? o.O What is everyone talking about xD



Evil posted the Billie Jean song, where Jackson denies banging a chick/fathering her kid. As well as Beat it.


----------



## tomato salad (Jul 1, 2015)

so evil think this billie jean song is perfect......

and she posted it because of Sincerely .... so......


----------



## xRenChi (Jul 1, 2015)

Sasuke and Sakura adoptive parenta.
True parents Karin and Shisui


----------



## Romanticide (Jul 1, 2015)

Platypus said:


> Koto: Shisui can make her believe he's whoever she wants him to be.



That's rape then.


----------



## Azula (Jul 1, 2015)

Swagger Wagon said:


> The face of a kissless virgin



This a grown ass middle aged old woman reflecting back on her youth.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jul 1, 2015)

Wanna know what happens to Shin.

The rest of the Shin Jr. clones.

If the other Juubimon creatures sneaks out and teleports somewhere else.


----------



## patoplastico (Jul 1, 2015)

middled aged? She is in her 30 at most. and she never had any fun bc sasuke.


----------



## Dominae (Jul 1, 2015)

Its the perfect song for SAKURA, people.

Sarada is Sasuke?s daughter. Kishimoto will NEVER bullying Sasuke.


----------



## Uchisians (Jul 1, 2015)

Sasuke's not father anymore???

Sure, Jan.


----------



## Revolution (Jul 1, 2015)

afrosheen6565 said:


> Doesn't matter if Karin is the mother or not; sarada's been abandoned by at least one parent, maybe 2



Basically this.  All will be forgiven because it's okay and nothing's wrong.


----------



## Raiden (Jul 1, 2015)

I actually thoought the song applied to Karin.

She may have had an accidental pregnancy and Sasuke kind of pushed her off.


----------



## Sayuri (Jul 1, 2015)

I wonder what Sarada's reaction to Karin is? If she goes on about the TNJ Naruto put her under, hopefully it doesn't sting

I can't believe we are talking about this shit during Naruto's supposedly last chapter


----------



## patoplastico (Jul 1, 2015)

Raiden said:


> I actually thoought the song applied to Karin.
> 
> She may have had an accidental pregnancy and Sasuke kind of pushed her off.



...off the stairs? It just what we need.


----------



## Jagger (Jul 1, 2015)

Evil said:


> Karin shows up after all the Shins have been defeated, and tries to explain to Sarada why their DNA Matched. Appearently the healing effects of Karin's blood where enhanced by some of Orochimaru's experiments on Sasuke which also resulted in him carrying her DNA and this was passed on to Karin.


Well, it was fun while it lasted.

Kind of expected it.


----------



## FallFromGrace (Jul 1, 2015)

Romanticide said:


> Evil posted the Billie Jean song, where Jackson denies banging a chick/fathering her kid. As well as Beat it.



Ah, thank you


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jul 1, 2015)

I don't know any possible way that Kishi can create a chapter that has Sasuke, Sakura, Karin, Sarada, Naruto and Suigetsu all not looking either shitty or stupid. 

Somebody's going to look bad this chapter, it's just a matter of who.


----------



## Revolution (Jul 1, 2015)

Jagger said:


> Well, it was fun while it lasted.
> 
> Kind of expected it.



*Does not explain missing birth records.*  Instead of explaining it, we go on a wild goose chase for nothing.  All Sakura or Shizune could have said about the birth records is "you were born outside Konoha" instead of this joke mystery.


----------



## izanagi x izanami (Jul 1, 2015)

karin is crazy enough to make herself pregnant but kishi doens has ball to do it


----------



## Nagato Sennin (Jul 1, 2015)

So if Naruto = Kishi and Hinata = His Wife, and the being busy (Hokage) thing that he didn't get to see his kids that much, and Sasuke = His Twin..., who is Sakura?


----------



## Jagger (Jul 1, 2015)

Revolution said:


> Basically this.  All will be forgiven because it's okay and nothing's wrong.


If terrorism is okay, why not abandoning childs as well?


----------



## Jagger (Jul 1, 2015)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> I don't know any possible way that Kishi can create a chapter that has Sasuke, Sakura, Karin, Sarada, Naruto and Suigetsu all not looking either shitty or stupid.
> 
> Somebody's going to look bad this chapter, it's just a matter of who.


Naruto already made himself look bad after letting Orochimaru go like that.


----------



## Indra (Jul 1, 2015)

Jagger said:


> Naruto already made himself look bad after letting Orochimaru go like that.


You mean Kakashi?


----------



## patoplastico (Jul 1, 2015)

Nagato Sennin said:


> So if Naruto = Kishi and Hinata = His Wife, and the being busy (Hokage) thing that he didn't get to see his kids that much, and Sasuke = His Twin..., who is Sakura?



The person he masturbate to every night but can't have. He both crave and hates her.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jul 1, 2015)

Jagger said:


> Naruto already made himself look bad after letting Orochimaru go like that.



Yep, he really did. 

It's not going to end there too I'm sure. If Sakura's the mom then Naruto looks dumb by assuming anything else, same with Suigetsu. 

Kishi doesn't have the writing ability to make everyone look competent in this story.


----------



## Doc Mindstorm (Jul 1, 2015)

lndra said:


> You mean Kakashi?


You mean Tsunade and rest Kage?


----------



## Nagato Sennin (Jul 1, 2015)

lndra said:


> You mean Kakashi?



Itachi failed before that


----------



## noakai (Jul 1, 2015)

I mostly just want to know if anything is going to explain the lack of wedding pictures and the weird taping of Sakura over Karin on a picture that shouldn't exist anyway. That is still such a bizarre thing regardless that I bet there's no in-universe explanation at all, it literally just happened bc Kishi needed a way for Sarada to start doubting her own parentage lol.


----------



## patoplastico (Jul 1, 2015)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> Yep, he really did.
> 
> It's not going to end there too I'm sure. If Sakura's the mom then Naruto looks dumb by assuming anything else, same with Suigetsu.
> 
> Kishi doesn't have the writing ability to make everyone look competent in this story.



Naruto looks dumb no matter what. If Sakura is the mom, he is a moron that went for rumors. If she isn't, he is a bad friend. Shizune knows but not him. It's shitty


----------



## xRenChi (Jul 1, 2015)

Billie Jean song is about Karin denying she is the mother to Sarada.
_She told me her name was Billie Jean, as she caused a scene
Then every head turned...._ - Sarada causing a scene

_[Sarada] is not my [daughter]
She's just a girl who claims that I am the one
But the kid is not my [daughter]
She says I am the one, but the kid is not my [daughter]
_

_[Her] eyes looked like mine_ -referring to Sarada's glasses


I'm sorry for butchering MJ's song.


----------



## izanagi x izanami (Jul 1, 2015)

i wonder what karin and juugo,sui has been doing all these years


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jul 1, 2015)

patoplastico said:


> Naruto looks dumb no matter what. If Sakura is the mom, he is a moron that went for rumors. If she isn't, he is a bad friend. Shizune knows but not him. It's shitty



Naruto didn't even know what went on in the Uchiha household judging the past few chapters so either way, he's just misinformed on the situation. Shizune, she knows more about Sarada given her connection to Sakura so honestly I'm surprised she didn't let Naruto, the Hokage, know about it. 

Naruto's just as clueless as us readers here. Same with Sarada and Chouchou.


----------



## Shoken (Jul 1, 2015)

billie jean = karin 

sakura = beat it


----------



## Bellville (Jul 1, 2015)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> Yep, he really did.
> 
> It's not going to end there too I'm sure. If Sakura's the mom then Naruto looks dumb by assuming anything else, same with Suigetsu.
> 
> Kishi doesn't have the writing ability to make everyone look competent in this story.


Eh, the implication from Naruto readily believing this is that he did not see Sakura at all for almost a year, the entire pregnancy basically. Or he did see her but a miscarriage happened, although it would be even more strange that Naruto wouldn't immediately bring that up if that was the case. Or Kishi isn't even trying to make sense. That could work too.


----------



## Alkaid (Jul 1, 2015)

patoplastico said:


> Naruto looks dumb no matter what. If Sakura is the mom, he is a moron that went for rumors.



How is a DNA test a rumor?


----------



## Doc Mindstorm (Jul 1, 2015)

patoplastico said:


> Naruto looks dumb no matter what. If Sakura is the mom, he is a moron that went for rumors. If she isn't, he is a bad friend. Shizune knows but not him. It's shitty


Yeah, yeah no matter what Naruto is at fault - same old Sakura stuns.


----------



## Alasteir (Jul 1, 2015)

xRenChi said:


> Billie Jean song is about Karin denying she is the mother to Sarada.
> _She told me her name was Billie Jean, as she caused a scene
> Then every head turned...._ - Sarada causing a scene
> 
> ...



Considering how Sasuke's supposed to be in another dimension, I suppose this could be true.


----------



## eyeknockout (Jul 1, 2015)

noakai said:


> I mostly just want to know if anything is going to explain the lack of wedding pictures and the weird taping of Sakura over Karin on a picture that shouldn't exist anyway. That is still such a bizarre thing regardless that I bet there's no in-universe explanation at all, it literally just happened bc Kishi needed a way for Sarada to start doubting her own parentage lol.



The entire gaiden was useless knowing sakura is the mom so just pretend it didnt happen and only use characters up to ch.699 in naruto games


----------



## Romanticide (Jul 1, 2015)

xRenChi said:


> Billie Jean song is about Karin denying she is the mother to Sarada.
> _She told me her name was Billie Jean, as she caused a scene
> Then every head turned...._ - Sarada causing a scene
> 
> ...



But then what's with Sakura avoiding answering Sarada's questions? And the lack of actual fucking family photos??


----------



## tomato salad (Jul 1, 2015)

so it's means nothing that sakura fainted? and also that tower too?


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jul 1, 2015)

That other Juubimon creature that remains must report back to whoever it answers to and where it really comes from.

Which has to tie in with Boruto movie.

Can't believe we can't mention their names yet.  Hopefully these last chapters show them and we can finally do it.


----------



## Arya Stark (Jul 1, 2015)

Gaiden confirmed over and over again that Naruto lost his contact to Sasuke and Sakura for a while. He didn't even bond with Sarada prior to Gaiden.

What I'm curious is broken house and the fake picture. It's just hilarious, really.


----------



## Six (Jul 1, 2015)

Now that I think about it, she does kind of look like Itachi


----------



## Alasteir (Jul 1, 2015)

Romanticide said:


> But then what's with Sakura avoiding answering Sarada's questions? And the lack of actual fucking family photos??



The way she avoided them weren't exactly indicative of some big secret. They were very mild, and strange avoidances. And the photos, for some semblance of normalcy? I mean if Sarada being adopted is bad enough to hide, then yeah, I assume she put those photos to give Sarada the appearance that she's her daughter.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jul 1, 2015)

Bellville said:


> Eh, the implication from Naruto readily believing this is that he did not see Sakura at all for almost a year, the entire pregnancy basically. Or he did see her but a miscarriage happened, although it would be even more strange that Naruto wouldn't immediately bring that up if that was the case. Or Kishi isn't even trying to make sense. That could work too.



Another thing, Shizune, the Hokage's assistant, apparently knows what's going on given the Sarada confrontation. The Hokage is supposed to know everything or at least as much as possible. The fact his assistant knows and he doesn't is ridiculous. 

Naruto, the Hokage, must have just recently got the position because his intel is shitty. They need to re-up with him for a good week because he's missing a lot of shit. I bet Shikamaru knows too.


----------



## Shoken (Jul 1, 2015)

> song is about Karin denying she is the mother to Sarada.
> She told me her name was Billie Jean, as she caused a scene
> Then every head turned.... - Sarada causing a scene
> 
> ...




Beat it = Karin says a suigetsu go fix his mistake


----------



## TheRealMcCoy (Jul 1, 2015)

patoplastico said:


> Naruto looks dumb no matter what. If Sakura is the mom, he is a moron that went for rumors. If she isn't, he is a bad friend. Shizune knows but not him. It's shitty



And it doesn't end there...

Sarada wasn't some shy docile entity looking for answers.  She explicitly asked both her parents and Shizune wtf they were hiding from her and how come their answers to her questions were so half-assed.  If they weren't hiding anything for a good reason they seem like a bunch of morons who can't calm their daughter's wildest fears that were caused by their questionable behavior.  How come Shizune didn't say shit about Sarada's lack of birth records?  Sakura was obsessed with Sasuke as a kid and never saw him wear glasses once.  She should have straight forwarded answered no, despite him not being in the village much.  Nothing insinuates that Sasuke did wear glasses.   And Sasuke ignores her when she asked who her real mother was.  

Either they played with their kid's emotions for some trivial reason or Sarada's real mother is as neglectful as her father.  Sasuke could have come back to see Sarada and continue his mission and Karin is perfectly healthy and working for a mad man instead of taking care of her seed.


----------



## Arles Celes (Jul 1, 2015)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> Yep, he really did.
> 
> It's not going to end there too I'm sure. If Sakura's the mom then Naruto looks dumb by assuming anything else, same with Suigetsu.
> 
> Kishi doesn't have the writing ability to make everyone look competent in this story.



"Everyone".....I wonder if he will have the writing skill to make ANYONE look competent/good in this gaiden.

It all got so convoluted that any answer at this point will look unrealistic or make the characters look dumber than before.


----------



## patoplastico (Jul 1, 2015)

Alkaid said:


> How is a DNA test a rumor?



He didn't see for himself. If Karin shows up and say the cord is Sarada's he'll look very foolish for not confirming it.


----------



## tomato salad (Jul 1, 2015)

I read japanese original comic.  

sakura never "avoid" the answer. becuase sarada NEVER ask to "SAKURA" that who is my mom and lack of family photos.  she just ask her mom that is dad wearing a glass. and are you two rly getting married, that's all. and sasuke confirm that.

sarada also ask her dad about "who is this woman on this picture". that' all. and sasuke answer that "none of your business"


----------



## BigBadBruin343 (Jul 1, 2015)

Alasteir said:


> The way she avoided them weren't exactly indicative of some big secret. They were very mild, and strange avoidances. And the photos, for some semblance of normalcy? I mean if Sarada being adopted is bad enough to hide, then yeah, I assume she put those photos to give Sarada the appearance that she's her daughter.



It wouldn't surprise me if Sasuke felt it was best if Sarada knew as little about him as possible. Kinda like how Itachi felt it best if Sasuke knew as little as possible, but he came to regret that. I think it'd be neat to see that comparison.


----------



## Platypus (Jul 1, 2015)

tomato salad said:


> I read japanese original comic.
> 
> sakura never "avoid" the answer. becuase sarada NEVER ask to "SAKURA" that who is my mom and lack of family photos.  she just ask her mom that is dad wearing a glass. and are you two rly getting married, that's all. and sasuke confirm that.
> 
> *sarada also ask her dad about "who is this woman on this picture". that' all. and sasuke answer that "none of your business"*



Big-ass panel: "Is she really my mom?"


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jul 1, 2015)

Arles Celes said:


> "Everyone".....I wonder if he will have the writing skill to make ANYONE look competent/good in this gaiden.
> 
> It all got so convoluted that any answer at this point will look unrealistic or make the characters look dumber than before.



Exactly. 

Kishi should just say this: 
_
*Kishi - *"I didn't realize how close Sarada looked like Karin until after the chapter was printed. Considering that, I created this Gaiden and threw in all of this "Karin is the mother" bullshit to throw people off for a bit until the end when I reveal Sakura's the mother. THIS IS THE BEST THING I CAN WRITE!" _


----------



## Romanticide (Jul 1, 2015)

tomato salad said:


> I read japanese original comic.
> 
> sakura never "avoid" the answer. becuase sarada NEVER ask to "SAKURA" that who is my mom and lack of family photos.  she just ask her mom that is dad wearing a glass. and are you two rly getting married, that's all. and sasuke confirm that.
> 
> sarada also ask her dad about "who is this woman on this picture". that' all. and sasuke answer that "none of your business"



you're kidding, right? sakura can't even give an answer, all she did was avoid and then destroy their HOUSE.


----------



## xRenChi (Jul 1, 2015)

Romanticide said:


> But then what's with Sakura avoiding answering Sarada's questions? And the lack of actual fucking family photos??



The avoiding answers part could be explained as:
_"hurr hurr we avoided giving you real answers Sarada because your dad's mission is top sekrit, only the ones on the Hokage meeting are supposed to know"_

Avoiding answers about who is the real mother?
 Nobody in Narutoverse thought about Karin mother theory except Sarada so they were all confused when she asked them and thought it's some silly kid question.

Lak of family photos? I bet that will never be explained.


----------



## noakai (Jul 1, 2015)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> Another thing, Shizune, the Hokage's assistant, apparently knows what's going on given the Sarada confrontation. The Hokage is supposed to know everything or at least as much as possible. The fact his assistant knows and he doesn't is ridiculous.
> 
> Naruto, the Hokage, must have just recently got the position because his intel is shitty. They need to re-up with him for a good week because he's missing a lot of shit. I bet Shikamaru knows too.



How long has Naruto been Hokage anway? The kids are currently supposed to be like 12? If he's been Hokage a lot of years I guess it's slightly more understandable that he missed shit but if it's fairly recent and Sarada and Bolt were born around the same time, you would think he would have spent at least some time around Sakura and the baby regardless of where Sasuke was. He should know what happened. It's just a very weird writing choice imo.


----------



## BigBadBruin343 (Jul 1, 2015)

tomato salad said:


> I read japanese original comic.
> 
> sakura never "avoid" the answer. becuase sarada NEVER ask to "SAKURA" that who is my mom and lack of family photos.  she just ask her mom that is dad wearing a glass. and are you two rly getting married, that's all. and sasuke confirm that.
> 
> sarada also ask her dad about "who is this woman on this picture". that' all. and sasuke answer that "none of your business"



Sasuke said "none of your business" when she asked him about where he has been and what he had been doing. He said "what happened?" When she asked about Karin.


----------



## Platypus (Jul 1, 2015)

Romanticide said:


> But then what's with Sakura avoiding answering Sarada's questions? And the lack of actual fucking family photos??



Well she did tell her that he was on an important mission and all.

The awkwardness in chapter 1, photo and dialogue included, might just've been a cop-out for Kishi to fuel the family drama and Sarada's quest to find her real mother. I wouldn't expect a real explanation in the next and last chapter. Tis Kishi after all.


----------



## Romanticide (Jul 1, 2015)

Platypus said:


> Well she did tell her that he was on an important mission and all.
> 
> The awkwardness in chapter 1, photo and dialogue included, might just've been a cop-out for Kishi to fuel the family drama and Sarada's quest to find her real mother.



She's been telling Sarada that for years.


----------



## Venom Snake (Jul 1, 2015)

As a lead in for the new movie this Gaiden as been a total failure.


----------



## Alasteir (Jul 1, 2015)

Romanticide said:


> She's been telling Sarada that for years.



And yet she never learns what that mission is. I wonder which is more important in a shounen manga?


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jul 1, 2015)

noakai said:


> How long has Naruto been Hokage anway? The kids are currently supposed to be like 12? If he's been Hokage a lot of years I guess it's slightly more understandable that he missed shit but if it's fairly recent and Sarada and Bolt were born around the same time, you would think he would have spent at least some time around Sakura and the baby regardless of where Sasuke was. He should know what happened. It's just a very weird writing choice imo.



I'm going to assume that Naruto's recently become Hokage but at the same time the idea that he doesn't know what's going on in the Uchiha household is weird to me. He's an adult, he has a career, he's always busy but something like that should just be a line away. Let alone Sasuke's life, Sakura's life. It should be common knowledge to him and I think it's a bad idea for it to be written that way. 

I'm not saying Naruto should jump in and help them, him staying out of their business is the right move. 

I'm just saying that Naruto, Sasuke's best friend and their former teammate, the Hokage, should at least know what's going on here.


----------



## patoplastico (Jul 1, 2015)

TheRealMcCoy said:


> And it doesn't end there...
> 
> Sarada wasn't some shy docile entity looking for answers.  She explicitly asked both her parents and Shizune wtf they were hiding from her and how come their answers to her questions were so half-assed.  If they weren't hiding anything for a good reason they seem like a bunch of morons who can't calm their daughter's wildest fears that were caused by their questionable behavior.  How come Shizune didn't say shit about Sarada's lack of birth records?  Sakura was obsessed with Sasuke as a kid and never saw him wear glasses once.  She should have straight forwarded answered no, despite him not being in the village much.  Nothing insinuates that Sasuke did wear glasses.   And Sasuke ignores her when she asked who her real mother was.
> 
> Either they played with their kid's emotions for some trivial reason or Sarada's real mother is as neglectful as her father.  Sasuke could have come back to see Sarada and continue his mission and Karin is perfectly healthy and working for a mad man instead of taking care of her seed.



Honestly, Sakura acted really weird in the first chapter. The glass answer was bizarre and she had no reason to lie. Uchiha's eyes tend to fail due to all the stess and, I'm guessing, intrapressure. Kishi could've used this, Sakura as a doctor as well, but he wanted her to play coy and seem dumb.

The fainting is some weird shit as well. We, the readers, know she doesn't usually.


----------



## Swagger Wagon (Jul 1, 2015)

tomato salad said:


> I read japanese original comic.
> 
> sakura never "avoid" the answer. becuase sarada NEVER ask to "SAKURA" that who is my mom and lack of family photos.  she just ask her mom that is dad wearing a glass. and are you two rly getting married, that's all. and sasuke confirm that.
> 
> sarada also ask her dad about "who is this woman on this picture". that' all. and sasuke answer that "none of your business"


Literally the first thing Salad asks Sasuke is if Sakura is her mom. 

…うん…あのね…その…私のママって…本当のママなの？
Is my mama really my mama?


----------



## Bellville (Jul 1, 2015)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> Another thing, Shizune, the Hokage's assistant, apparently knows what's going on given the Sarada confrontation. The Hokage is supposed to know everything or at least as much as possible. The fact his assistant knows and he doesn't is ridiculous.
> 
> Naruto, the Hokage, must have just recently got the position because his intel is shitty. They need to re-up with him for a good week because he's missing a lot of shit. I bet Shikamaru knows too.


Well, if all the drama is just who popped Salad out of their vagina, it's not really important for the Hokage to know at the end of the day. Unless Salad's existence resulted in something important to the village or a village enemy being uncovered, does the Hokage _really_ need to know or is it more of a private family matter that Shizune happened to bear witness to?

Somebody has to look bad at the end of the day.



tomato salad said:


> I read japanese original comic.
> 
> sakura never "avoid" the answer. becuase sarada NEVER ask to "SAKURA" that who is my mom and lack of family photos.  she just ask her mom that is dad wearing a glass. and are you two rly getting married, that's all. and sasuke confirm that.
> 
> sarada also ask her dad about "who is this woman on this picture". that' all. and sasuke answer that "none of your business"


Yeah but I got the impression there was a strong implication that she meant 'is this woman really my mom' when talking to Sasuke if she didn't say it outright. Sasuke shoulda known very well exactly what Salad was getting at when she said there was no way she could ask Sakura something like this.


----------



## Jeαnne (Jul 1, 2015)

so Sakura is the mom?


----------



## Shoken (Jul 1, 2015)

But Sakura is the mother's sarada , biological or not ,she IS her mother ..> chap8
sasuke sakura has married. (my wife, honey, darling... etc)

why even the pairing war ?


----------



## adeshina365 (Jul 1, 2015)

It's time to simply accept that Karin is the mother.

The question now is whether or not she stole Sasuke's seed, or if Sasuke was a willing donor (if you know what I mean).


----------



## Platypus (Jul 1, 2015)

Romanticide said:


> She's been telling Sarada that for years.



All I'm saying is that Kishi might've deliberately created these moments just to get the whole Saradrama-ball (further) rolling, even if those moments don't make perfect sense.


----------



## BigBadBruin343 (Jul 1, 2015)

Swagger Wagon said:


> Literally the first thing Salad asks Sasuke is if Sakura is her mom.
> 
> ?うん?あのね?その?私のママって?本当のママなの？
> Is my mama really my mama?



Yeah and Sasuke says: "what happened?" That doesn't answer anything.


----------



## izanagi x izanami (Jul 1, 2015)

Jeαnne said:


> so Sakura is the mom?



according to evil's spoilers  sakura is  mom ,karin is also mom,

according to fans sakura is mom


----------



## afrosheen6565 (Jul 1, 2015)

Jeαnne said:


> so Sakura is the mom?



Not biological. But the "mom". I think that's what Evil has been getting at and we're all trying to figure out how she got empregnanted and there was a whole Billie Jean is not my lover, that kid is not my son thing. It's been a long night.


----------



## Swagger Wagon (Jul 1, 2015)

Bellville said:


> I got the impression there was a strong implication that she meant 'is this woman really my mom' when talking to Sasuke if she didn't say it outright. Sasuke shoulda known very well exactly what Salad was getting at when she said there was no way she could ask Sakura something like this.


She very clearly asked in Japanese "Is mama my real mother?" and Sauce only replied with "...Did something happen?


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Jul 1, 2015)

adeshina365 said:


> It's time to simply accept that Karin is the mother.
> 
> The question now is whether or not she stole Sasuke's seed, or if Sasuke was a willing donor (if you know what I mean).


No, its not. Not confirmed, and Evil's just been dicking around even though the first spoiler Evil made was 'Sakura is the biological mother'.


----------



## Romanticide (Jul 1, 2015)

Platypus said:


> All I'm saying is that Kishi might've deliberately created these moments just to get the whole Saradrama-ball (further) rolling, even if those moments don't make perfect sense.



True. Though like.....why are they surprised when she gets pissed? they won't tell her shit.


----------



## TheRealMcCoy (Jul 1, 2015)

How come everyone says that Billie Jean had a child with Michael Jackson?  The DNA test is a farce and the "lab" where the test was conducted doesn't even exist.  

And Evil said that Sakura is the mom directly.  She only gave reasons why Karin could be the mother with the current circumstances because of the arguments brought up when Evil said Japanese mothers keep their kid's umbilical cords.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jul 1, 2015)

Bellville said:


> Well, if all the drama is just who popped Salad out of their vagina, it's not really important for the Hokage to know at the end of the day. Unless Salad's existence resulted in something important to the village or a village enemy being uncovered, does the Hokage _really_ need to know or is it more of a private family matter that Shizune happened to bear witness to?
> 
> Somebody has to look bad at the end of the day.



Yeah. 

I think something like that would be a random line Shizune drops in the middle of talking with Naruto like we saw in the previous chapter when she mentioned something. She could randomly say it. Nothing serious to talk about but since she apparently knows, yeah it's just weird. 

Somebody has to look bad.


----------



## vered (Jul 1, 2015)

Jeαnne said:


> so Sakura is the mom?



It's not clear at this point who is the biological mother.
Evil has managed to avoid giving us a straight answer up till this point.
He posted that Sakura is the mother but then posted a vague Billie Jeanne video that may or may not clarify the situation.


----------



## adeshina365 (Jul 1, 2015)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> No, its not. Not confirmed, and Evil's just been dicking around even though the first spoiler Evil made was 'Sakura is the biological mother'.



The dicking around part was when he said that Sakura is the biological mother. Everything else points to Karin. It's time we accept that and move on.

Even Sarada has realized that it's only the feelings that count.


----------



## noakai (Jul 1, 2015)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> I'm going to assume that Naruto's recently become Hokage but at the same time the idea that he doesn't know what's going on in the Uchiha household is weird to me. He's an adult, he has a career, he's always busy but something like that should just be a line away. Let alone Sasuke's life, Sakura's life. It should be common knowledge to him and I think it's a bad idea for it to be written that way.
> 
> I'm not saying Naruto should jump in and help them, him staying out of their business is the right move.
> 
> I'm just saying that Naruto, Sasuke's best friend and their former teammate, the Hokage, should at least know what's going on here.



This is how I've always felt. I get being busy with your own life, especially once you get married and have your own children and get a job that requires you to spend a lot of time working. But it's just bizarre to me that Naruto apparently doesn't know the circumstances of Sarada's birth to the point where he believes Sasuke could have cheated/that Sarada isn't Sakura's and he's spent so little time with Sarada that it's obvious they don't really know each other. I don't think he's been so Hokage long enough that he never would have spent time with Sakura and Sarada, but apparently even before he became Hokage he didn't really, so he's clueless in all this. I don't think it's super great writing in the end.


----------



## Arya Stark (Jul 1, 2015)

Naruto isn't looking bad, quit that.

Sasuke and Sakura hid information from him.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Jul 1, 2015)

adeshina365 said:


> The dicking around part was when he said that Sakura is the biological mother. Everything else points to Karin. It's time we accept that and move on.
> 
> Even Sarada has realized that it's only the feelings that count.


Dude, come on. She also made in the second spoiler, 'Karin isn't the mom' through a big pile of text.  Why do you want Karin, who Sasuke is visibly disgusted by her advances, to be the mother?


----------



## RedAutumnLeaf (Jul 1, 2015)

adeshina365 said:


> The dicking around part was when he said that Sakura is the biological mother. Everything else points to Karin. It's time we accept that and move on.
> 
> Even Sarada has realized that it's only the feelings that count.



Evil also spent waaayyy too much time and posts justifying Karin as mother. Doesn't she spend more time with true stuff than with her trolls usually? Or am I way off on this?


----------



## Bellville (Jul 1, 2015)

So did yall figure out what 'penta' meant yet or do we need to start counting how many times Evil said which mama is the biological mom?


Swagger Wagon said:


> She very clearly asked in Japanese "Is mama my real mother?" and Sauce only replied with "...Did something happen?



Thank you for clearing that up.


----------



## adeshina365 (Jul 1, 2015)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> Dude, come on. She also made in the second spoiler, 'Karin isn't the mom' through a big pile of text.  Why do you want Karin, who Sasuke is visibly disgusted by her advances, to be the mother?


I don't want Karin to be the mother, but I've simply accepted it now.

Sasusaku unfortunately never truly happened. At least not anywhere to the level that the fandom wanted.


----------



## Lucky7 (Jul 1, 2015)

Honestly, my biggest question, and possibly the biggest indicator that Salad is Karin's kid, is when Salad asked Sakura if Sasuke wore glasses, and Sakura replied with this ditzy "Well, let me see, I think he might have...".

Sakura know _damn_ well that Sasuke ain't wear no fucking glasses. If it's one thing about Sakura, its that she isn't going to forget things about him, much less being fuzzy on whether he has ever worn glasses.

Why would she lie like that? I mean, what's the point? It's pretty obvious what the kid's getting at, even if she isn't aware of the full extent of the impications-"Did dad wear glasses like me?". Why wouldn't she just say no? If the kid is their's and she just happens to need glasses, why not just say that? Why would she clearly (to the audience) try to cover up something like that by pretending she doesn't remember? Hell, it backfires by only making her look like an idiot for not knowing whether her husband wears glasses and opening the door for Salad to start goin ham on her marriage. 

If Sakura's the bio mom (which I'm still standing by), then she really does look like an airhead who really couldn't remember whether Sasuke fucking wore glasses. Kishi .


----------



## RedAutumnLeaf (Jul 1, 2015)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> Dude, come on. She also made in the second spoiler, 'Karin isn't the mom' through a big pile of text.  Why do you want Karin, who Sasuke is visibly disgusted by her advances, to be the mother?



WAIT HOW DID YOU GET 'KARIN ISN'T THE MOM'???? I was looking at that text over and over again and all I saw was "Karin is mom"! Show me, please???


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jul 1, 2015)

noakai said:


> This is how I've always felt. I get being busy with your own life, especially once you get married and have your own children and get a job that requires you to spend a lot of time working. But it's just bizarre to me that Naruto apparently doesn't know the circumstances of Sarada's birth to the point where he believes Sasuke could have cheated/that Sarada isn't Sakura's and he's spent so little time with Sarada that it's obvious they don't really know each other. I don't think he's been so Hokage long enough that he never would have spent time with Sakura and Sarada, but apparently even before he became Hokage he didn't really, so he's clueless in all this. I don't think it's super great writing in the end.



Indeed. Even if Sakura and Sasuke hide information from him, if Shizune knows then there's a problem. I can't imagine what would happen if Naruto randomly brought it up with Shizune knowing. She'd be like "hahaha...yeah that's right..." or something lol.


----------



## patoplastico (Jul 1, 2015)

Arya Stark said:


> Naruto isn't looking bad, quit that.
> 
> Sasuke and Sakura hid information from him.



He wasn't even aware that Sara never met the sperm donor, his BFF.
That's not hiding, that's been oblivious to what is going around on his personal friends lives.

Yet Shizune knows.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Jul 1, 2015)

adeshina365 said:


> I don't want Karin to be the mother, but I've simply accepted it now.
> 
> Sasusaku unfortunately never truly happened. At least not anywhere to the level that the fandom wanted.


Dude, Sasuke and Sakura are married. Sarada is their daughter. That's been confirmed up and down. Karin isn't the mother.


----------



## Arya Stark (Jul 1, 2015)

patoplastico said:


> He wasn't even aware that Sara never met the sperm donor, his BFF.
> That's not hiding, that's been oblivious to what is going around on his personal friends lives.
> 
> Yet Shizune knows.



No he is aware she was too little when Sasuke left.

Naruto isn't married to Sasuke and Sakura, he has his own life now. He can only know as much as Sakura & Sasuke allow.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Jul 1, 2015)

RedAutumnLeaf said:


> WAIT HOW DID YOU GET 'KARIN ISN'T THE MOM'???? I was looking at that text over and over again and all I saw was "Karin is mom"! Show me, please???


Someone else on the thread decoded the first letter of every sentence in that and we got that 'Karin isn't mom, hapi'.


----------



## Sayuri (Jul 1, 2015)

Dear lord who cares who the mother is  Why does this matter Sakura is the only one who raised that child


----------



## Sakuchi (Jul 1, 2015)

PAWS said:


> Evil used the same panel when she trolled and said the DNA test was not real but then it turned out to be real.



She used the same panel for the setence "Better than a kiss" too


----------



## izanagi x izanami (Jul 1, 2015)

truth...


----------



## dinosaur ninja (Jul 1, 2015)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> Dude, Sasuke and Sakura are married. Sarada is their daughter. That's been confirmed up and down. Karin isn't the mother.



count me in, i still believe sakura is the mother and sasusaku is canon


----------



## Azula (Jul 1, 2015)

:letgo


----------



## RedAutumnLeaf (Jul 1, 2015)

Evil said:


> Since you guys like spoilers so much, and I like trolling so much. I made a bunch of spoilers for you- though one of them is real, can you find the real one?
> 
> Karin shows up after all the Shins have been defeated, and tries to explain to Sarada why their DNA Matched. Appearently the healing effects of Karin's blood where enhanced by some of Orochimaru's experiments on Sasuke which also resulted in him carrying her DNA and this was passed on to Karin.
> 
> ...





SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> Someone else on the thread decoded the first letter of every sentence in that and we got that 'Karin isn't mom, hapi'.



I don't see the 'Karin isn't mom, hapi' part. Help me, I really don't see it. T___T All I see is "Karin is mom"....... 

This is like the white/gold/blue/black dress thing isn't it.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Jul 1, 2015)

RedAutumnLeaf said:


> I don't see the 'Karin isn't mom, hapi' part. Help me, I really don't see it. T___T All I see is "Karin is mom"....... This is like the white/gold/blue/black dress thing isn't it.


It creates a scrambled message, which you decode for 'Karin isn't the mom, hapi'. First letter in EVERY SENTENCE, that's the key.


----------



## Romanticide (Jul 1, 2015)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> It creates a scrambled message, which you decode for 'Karin isn't the mom, hapi'. First letter in EVERY SENTENCE, that's the key.



How....also i think there were too many letters for that i tried typing it out? That seems like too much work for Evil to want to do tbh.


----------



## BigBadBruin343 (Jul 1, 2015)

Romanticide said:


> How? That seems like too much work for Evil to want to do tbh.



Remember 700+7?  She put hints in other chapters, hell in other manga. You had to decode what she was talking about then go and find the words and shit. This is nothing compared to that. At least to me anyways.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Jul 1, 2015)

Romanticide said:


> How? That seems like too much work for Evil to want to do tbh.


She's done these elaborate puzzles before. 'Karin is Mom' is not only too obvious, but it is too vague and too easy.


----------



## Arya Stark (Jul 1, 2015)

BigBadBruin343 said:


> But the fact that he chose not to make Hinata the main heroin does say something.



He kept going with Sakura because it was too late in series.
Like Kage Summit arc late. So he made Hinata more frontal during War arc. instead because manga was ending to get a new heroine.


----------



## christoncrutches (Jul 1, 2015)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> It creates a scrambled message, which you decode for 'Karin isn't the mom, hapi'. First letter in EVERY SENTENCE, that's the key.



Where is the 'h'?


----------



## BigBadBruin343 (Jul 1, 2015)

lndra said:


> The way he treats Sakura as a main character says something as well.
> 
> There was only one character who would be used like that.



He's admitted to handling Sakura's character poorly. And frankly I've really liked her in Gaiden thus far. That's just me though.


----------



## Arya Stark (Jul 1, 2015)

She convinced people to Karin being mum but that's false.

It's that simple.


----------



## Romanticide (Jul 1, 2015)

With every first letter in every sentence, there's still an a, two i's, a p and an s missing.


----------



## edwinakiel (Jul 1, 2015)

> Karin is Mom


Cute  
I wonder who she had a child with ? Is is a boy or a girl ? Kabuto ? It will be strange... x)

Evil hinted that Karin is mom too, but not Sarada's


----------



## Indra (Jul 1, 2015)

Evil did the same thing in the DNA test

>Said that the DNA test was real, and that Karin was the mother

>Trolled with it immensely

>Later said it was false

>Chapter came out


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Jul 1, 2015)

Get back on-topic. Discuss the spoilers or predictions, not each other.


----------



## dinosaur ninja (Jul 1, 2015)

Arya Stark said:


> She convinced people to Karin being mum but that's false.
> 
> It's that simple.





hmmm yeah agree with you on this.


----------



## izanagi x izanami (Jul 1, 2015)

evil give spoiler but its like she didnt give anything,

we sill stayed with what we started, karin or sakura


----------



## HeavenlyD5 (Jul 1, 2015)

Karin took the place of Kabuto's mother at the orphanage.


----------



## izanagi x izanami (Jul 1, 2015)

HeavenlyD5 said:


> Karin took the place of Kabuto's mother at the orphanage.



would make sense why kabuto making appearance , but doubt it ,karin is too crazy to be mother


----------



## Platypus (Jul 1, 2015)

Yes, the first letters of every sentence form the words 'Karin isn't mom hapi'
Too bad 'hapi' ain't a word. 
Unless:  



Evil said:


> Since you guys like spoilers so much, and I like trolling so much. I made a bunch of spoilers for you- though one of them is real, can you find the real one?
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...





Majin Lu said:


> KARIN.IS.MOM
> 
> Tell me you are trolling us.





Evil said:


> Oops fell asleep.
> 
> I should have mixed up the paragraphs so you wouldn't find that so easily. Ah well, hindsight is always 20/20. I guess I should probably clear this up, we do find out who Chocho's real father is in this chapter.


----------



## Snowfairy (Jul 1, 2015)

Romanticide said:


> With every first letter in every sentence, there's still an a, two i's, a p and an s missing.





> *K*arin shows up after all the Shins have been defeated, and tries to explain to Sarada why their DNA Matched.
> 
> *A*ppearently the healing effects of Karin's blood where enhanced by some of Orochimaru's experiments on Sasuke which also resulted in him carrying her DNA and this was passed on to Karin.
> 
> ...



They said every sentence, not every paragraph beginning.

KAARIHINPITSMONM

Karin isnt mom, hapi


----------



## Addy (Jul 1, 2015)

Sayuri said:


> Dear lord who cares who the mother is  Why does this matter Sakura is the only one who raised that child



because kishi took a big dump on SS that having sex is the knly thibg rhat is left for kishi to take away


----------



## Indra (Jul 1, 2015)

Karin is mom

Karin isn't mom


----------



## Arles Celes (Jul 1, 2015)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> Exactly.
> 
> Kishi should just say this:
> _
> *Kishi - *"I didn't realize how close Sarada looked like Karin until after the chapter was printed. Considering that, I created this Gaiden and threw in all of this "Karin is the mother" bullshit to throw people off for a bit until the end when I reveal Sakura's the mother. THIS IS THE BEST THING I CAN WRITE!" _



Kishi is ending the manga for real and maybe only taking some money for assistance during future movies.

He does not mind destroying Sasuke's and Sakura's character's since he won't write the manga again AND this drama was certainly a much better way to sell that one manga volume than the characters looking good.

One last effort to make his manga sell well>Sasuke's and Sakura's characters.

End of story.


----------



## edwinakiel (Jul 1, 2015)

Wait, what ? Did I read all the posts right.
There are 2 codes and they contradict it... Dafuk x)



> Karin is Mom ?





> Karin isnt Mom, Hapi ?



Which one is true, now... Oh Evil...


----------



## Evil (Jul 1, 2015)

BTW: This was the correct spoiler.

*Naruto wins the day by glaring at the Shins and then gives them a bit of TNJ telling them he will fix their bad manners, and they all returned to Konoha to live happily forever. Possibly.*


----------



## Jeαnne (Jul 1, 2015)

Snowfairy said:


> They said every sentence, not every paragraph beginning.
> 
> KAARIHINPITSMONM
> 
> Karin isnt mom, hapi


wow thats some reaching


----------



## Addy (Jul 1, 2015)

Evil said:


> BTW: This was the correct spoiler.
> 
> *Naruto wins the day by glaring at the Shins and then gives them a bit of TNJ telling them he will fix their bad manners, and they all returned to Konoha to live happily forever. Possibly.*



anything explained about their background or something else happens in the chapter?


----------



## Indra (Jul 1, 2015)

Evil said:


> BTW: This was the correct spoiler.
> 
> *Naruto wins the day by glaring at the Shins and then gives them a bit of TNJ telling them he will fix their bad manners, and they all returned to Konoha to live happily forever. Possibly.*


 

dead


----------



## Shoken (Jul 1, 2015)

Romanticide said:


> But then what's with Sakura avoiding answering Sarada's questions? And the lack of actual fucking family photos??





Evil said:


> BTW: This was the correct spoiler.
> 
> *Naruto wins the day by glaring at the Shins and then gives them a bit of TNJ telling them he will fix their bad manners, and they all returned to Konoha to live happily forever. Possibly.*




hahaha ! isn't spoil, just all story's Naruto.


----------



## Swagger Wagon (Jul 1, 2015)

Snowfairy said:


> They said every sentence, not every paragraph beginning.
> 
> KAARIHINPITSMONM
> 
> Karin isnt mom, hapi


I don't put it past Evil to put stupid amounts of effort into her trolling, but if she went through all the trouble of crafting those sentences to be decoded why wouldn't she make the last part of her secret message an actual fucking word.

A kindergartener can come up with another sentence that begins with p and one with y.


----------



## Romanticide (Jul 1, 2015)

Evil ilu. You deserve an award.



Snowfairy said:


> They said every sentence, not every paragraph beginning.
> 
> KAARIHINPITSMONM
> 
> Karin isnt mom, hapi



I used every sentence Evil posted.


----------



## Snowfairy (Jul 1, 2015)

Jeαnne said:


> wow thats some reaching



lol not my theory, just explaining it because I saw so many posts of people confused by what was being said by other people.


----------



## Majin Lu (Jul 1, 2015)

Evil said:


> BTW: This was the correct spoiler.
> 
> *Naruto wins the day by glaring at the Shins and then gives them a bit of TNJ telling them he will fix their bad manners, and they all returned to Konoha to live happily forever. Possibly.*


"_No ramen for you if you don't be good boys!_"


----------



## Indra (Jul 1, 2015)

An army of Sharingans?

Naruto wasted no time.

Boruto is going to be pissed 

Bolt: Wtf dad
Naruto: Meet your new brother...s...brothersss...


----------



## izanagi x izanami (Jul 1, 2015)

Evil said:


> BTW: This was the correct spoiler.
> 
> *Naruto wins the day by glaring at the Shins and then gives them a bit of TNJ telling them he will fix their bad manners, and they all returned to Konoha to live happily forever. Possibly.*



no one cares about naruto

we need spoiler on key plotlines


----------



## Snowfairy (Jul 1, 2015)

Evil said:


> BTW: This was the correct spoiler.
> 
> *Naruto wins the day by glaring at the Shins and then gives them a bit of TNJ telling them he will fix their bad manners, and they all returned to Konoha to live happily forever. Possibly.*



The question now is, will people take this as truth or will another strange encrypted message come from the depths of this sentence now that it has been singled out by Evil.


----------



## Romanticide (Jul 1, 2015)

So if the Shinonions get w/ Konoha, i wonder what they do during the movie? Who adopts them? Will they also be horribly neglected? Maybe Teuchi can adopt them and they can help him run Ichiraku.


----------



## Arles Celes (Jul 1, 2015)

lndra said:


> Karin is mom
> 
> Karin isn't mom



Maybe both are true.

Sasuke fu*ked both and somehow Salad got the DNA of both women. 

PIMPIN4LIFE


----------



## Doc Mindstorm (Jul 1, 2015)

izanagi x izanami said:


> no one cares about naruto
> 
> we need spoiler on key plotlines


Speak for your self.
Evil more about Naruto.


----------



## izanagi x izanami (Jul 1, 2015)

Snowfairy said:


> The question now is, will people take this as truth or will another strange encrypted message come from the depths of this sentence now that it has been singled out by Evil.



no one cares whether it true or not , no one gives fuck about naruto and shin


----------



## tomato salad (Jul 1, 2015)

I don't know what it's mean.

Naruto wins the day by glaring at the Shins and then gives them a bit of TNJ telling them ????

you mean 3 chapter? also what's TNJ?

evil, does kishi EVER draw about sakura's broken house?


----------



## Romanticide (Jul 1, 2015)

TNJ = Talk no Jutsu = Naruto bitching at enemies until they change.


----------



## Arles Celes (Jul 1, 2015)

Maybe Sasuke and Sakura won't give an actual answer and we will find out that Salad is not Karin's daughter during the Suigetsu and Karin meeting when the DNA test is rebunked.


----------



## Indra (Jul 1, 2015)

Arles Celes said:


> Maybe both are true.
> 
> Sasuke fu*ked both and somehow Salad got the DNA of both women.
> 
> PIMPIN4LIFE


I don't think this will ever go down


----------



## Majin Lu (Jul 1, 2015)

tomato salad said:


> I don't know what it's mean.
> 
> Naruto wins the day by glaring at the Shins and then gives them a bit of TNJ telling them ????
> 
> you mean 3 chapter? also what's TNJ?


TnJ is "Talk no Jutsu". It is Naruto's strongest jutsu.


----------



## iPr0d (Jul 1, 2015)

The discussion was entertaining to read but honestly: Why is it so important who the biological mother is? Sakura loves Sarada and Sarada acknowledged that it's about bonds, not blood. Even if Karin is the biological mother, Sarada will return to Konoha to live with her "real" mother who raised amd loved her.


----------



## Knowna (Jul 1, 2015)

So penta=5 that TNJ spoiler was 5th down...

Hmm so everything does mean something in some way...


----------



## John Connor (Jul 1, 2015)

iPr0d said:


> The discussion was entertaining to read but honestly: Why is it so important who the biological mother is? Sakura loves Sarada and Sarada acknowledged that it's about bonds, not blood. Even if Karin is the biological mother, Sarada will return to Konoha to live with her "real" mother who raised amd loved her.


power levels

an Uzumaki Uchiha with Smashy Smashy and possibly the forehead seal?

if its just Sakura we miss out on the opportunity of Sarada using Rinnegan powers like Nagato and Sasuke


----------



## Arles Celes (Jul 1, 2015)

lndra said:


> I don't think this will ever go down



Well, even IF Sasuke did not make Karin pregnant BUUUT he did Sakura, HOWEVER it is implied or outright stated that Sasuke was having "fun" with Karin at one point(with her still loving him) then what? 

Will SS forgive Sasuke for having sex with Karin(even if before his marriage with Sakura) because Salad IS Sasuke's and Sakura's daughter and they are married OR would Sasuke's dick getting close to Karin's vagina be an unforgivable sin?


----------



## Terra Branford (Jul 1, 2015)

Whoever the mother is it sure has been fun reading Evil's posts, both for Naruto and Naruto Gaiden. It will be remembered fondly.


----------



## noakai (Jul 1, 2015)

iPr0d said:


> The discussion was entertaining to read but honestly: Why is it so important who the biological mother is? Sakura loves Sarada and Sarada acknowledged that it's about bonds, not blood. Even if Karin is the biological mother, Sarada will return to Konoha to live with her "real" mother who raised amd loved her.



Well, if you ignore all of the shipping drama and fighting over deadbeat dads/mother issues...in terms of love and family, it doesn't change anything. Sakura considers Sarada her daughter and Sarada will consider Sakura her daughter, case closed.

But Sarada having Karin's DNA would have ramifications on what abilities she might end up having one day. It would probably change things in the Boruto threads at least when it came to figuring out what Kishi might be giving her in terms of fighting abilities. I think that's probably about the only thing outside of shipping wars that who her bio mother is would have a huge effect on.


----------



## izanagi x izanami (Jul 1, 2015)

other spoilers fake or some of them real?



> Since you guys like spoilers so much, and I like trolling so much. I made a bunch of spoilers for you- though one of them is real, can you find the real one?
> 
> Karin shows up after all the Shins have been defeated, and tries to explain to Sarada why their DNA Matched. Appearently the healing effects of Karin's blood where enhanced by some of Orochimaru's experiments on Sasuke which also resulted in him carrying her DNA and this was passed on to Karin.
> Appearently, Shin is Chocho's father.
> ...


----------



## Klue (Jul 1, 2015)

John Connor said:


> power levels
> 
> an Uzumaki Uchiha with Smashy Smashy and possibly the forehead seal?
> 
> if its just Sakura we miss out on the opportunity of Sarada using Rinnegan powers like Nagato and Sasuke



Rinnegan requires Indra and Asura.

ck


----------



## RedAutumnLeaf (Jul 1, 2015)

Evil said:


> BTW: This was the correct spoiler.
> 
> *Naruto wins the day by glaring at the Shins and then gives them a bit of TNJ telling them he will fix their bad manners, and they all returned to Konoha to live happily forever. Possibly.*



My god, Naruto's TNJ has no limits.

Evil, about your Billie Jean song, can we have a hint? Are you just using the lyrics to the song, or the whole situation? The whole situation being the fact that there's this whole controversy (and a confirmed DNA test+plus the fact that he looks just like MJ) that Brandon Howard is MJ's son?


----------



## Doc Mindstorm (Jul 1, 2015)

Klue said:


> Rinnegan requires Indra and Asura.
> 
> ck


One chakra transfer from Papa and Uncle Hokage and there you have it.


----------



## vered (Jul 1, 2015)

So Naruto has managed to convert an army of MS 's clones and convince them to return to him to the village?
He has truly perfected the art of TNJ.


----------



## Bellville (Jul 1, 2015)

So if only one of those spoilers was legit and it was the Naruto one, then Karin aint the mom.


----------



## John Connor (Jul 1, 2015)

RedAutumnLeaf said:


> My god, Naruto's TNJ has no limits.
> 
> Evil, about your Billie Jean song, can we have a hint? Are you just using the lyrics to the song, or the whole situation? The whole situation being the fact that there's this whole controversy (and a confirmed DNA test+plus the fact that he looks just like MJ) that Brandon Howard is MJ's son?


People always told me, "Be careful of what you do
And dont go around breaking young girls hearts"
And mother always told me, "Be careful of who you love
And be careful of what you do cause the lie becomes the truth"


----------



## Meat (Jul 1, 2015)

Evil said:


> What if I post and say that Sakura is the biological mother? How fucked are you guys then?



I knew it! Like I said, I don't fail in my predictions.

Damn Evil, you are sooo straight to the point. You should make it more suspenseful.

Anyway, Im sure people here don't believe you so lets just wait for the chapter release to rub it in their face.


----------



## Klue (Jul 1, 2015)

vered said:


> So Naruto has managed to convert an army of MS 's clones and convince them to return to him to the village?
> He has truly perfected the art of TNJ.



As expected of Kishi.

ck


----------



## Arles Celes (Jul 1, 2015)

Doc Mindstorm said:


> One chakra transfer from Papa and Uncle Hokage and there you have it.



It might actually require a genetic infusion otherwise TONS of people got Asura chakra via Naruto's chakra sharing.


----------



## John Connor (Jul 1, 2015)

vered said:


> So Naruto has managed to convert an army of MS 's clones and convince them to return to him to the village?
> He has truly perfected the art of TNJ.


Hashirama did this to real Uchihas even though they could have chosen Madara

still the best TnJ so far


----------



## Arles Celes (Jul 1, 2015)

Bellville said:


> So if only one of those spoilers was legit and it was the Naruto one, then Karin aint the mom.



The fight had to end fast somehow and it would be weird if Salad killed all those Shins. Make a kid kill so many other kids would seem to extreme.

I though it would be either the Sakura spoiler with her asking the onions to live in Konoha or the one that turned out to be true.

Shame for Itachi not being omnipotent as one spoiler seemed to make him look so godly. Oh well,


----------



## Pinkarette (Jul 1, 2015)

vered said:


> So Naruto has managed to convert an army of MS 's clones and convince them to return to him to the village?
> He has truly perfected the art of TNJ.


The only one that seems uneffected by TNJ is Boruto


----------



## John Connor (Jul 1, 2015)

Arles Celes said:


> The fight had to end fast somehow and it would be weird if Salad killed all those Shins. Make a kid kill so many other kids would seem to extreme.
> 
> I though it would be either the Sakura spoiler with her asking the onions to live in Konoha or the one that turned out to be true.
> 
> Shame for Itachi not being omnipotent as one spoiler seemed to make him look so godly. Oh well,


sounds like you were reading a lot of shitty fanfics while you waited for real spoilers

shadows and dust


----------



## tomato salad (Jul 1, 2015)

Sasuke leaves the house to go on his adventure again.

I just don't get it. why? everybody in konoha enjoying peace. why only sakura couldn't?

I wish sakura end up with someone eles. but she obviously still fall in love with him.

it's so cruel. kishimoto. he don't want sakura to be happy.


----------



## RedAutumnLeaf (Jul 1, 2015)

John Connor said:


> People always told me, "Be careful of what you do
> And dont go around breaking young girls hearts"
> And mother always told me, "Be careful of who you love
> And be careful of what you do cause the lie becomes the truth"


Uhhhhhh. What are those specific lyrics supposed to imply?


----------



## Gunna Wynn (Jul 1, 2015)

Okay guys so i just spoke with kishimoto he told me all about this chapter.

1. Nardo calls shikamaru who proceeds to block Shin's internet connection. You see thats how he made money to buy all that expensive equipment, he's an internet stock broker. 

BIG HINT from last chapter, shin's computer  monitors had a bunch of graphs which were stock trends. obviously he invested in social media websites like ninjabook and chitter. anyway so now Shin is barred from the interwebs, he lost his internet job, no more chitter, no more shinobook, things are looking down for Shin. he decides to end it since nardo banned him from the internets. 

meanwhile nardo returns to konoha, a fcken hero, a champion, only the greatest hero ninjaworld has ever seen, having stopped the greatest threat since ever, then returns to a normal life as kage: playing LoL in the hokage office while his shadow clones are performing all his duties


----------



## Bellville (Jul 1, 2015)

Arles Celes said:


> The fight had to end fast somehow and it would be weird if Salad killed all those Shins. Make a kid kill so many other kids would seem to extreme.
> 
> I though it would be either the Sakura spoiler with her asking the onions to live in Konoha or the one that turned out to be true.


So now I fall into Evil's trap: were parts of some of those spoilers true, but not the entirety of each one? Or were they all false?

Cuz it would also debunk that "Karin's DNA got mixed with Sasuke's somehow and that's why it showed up on Salad's test" idea if all the others were false.



> Shame for Itachi not being omnipotent as one spoiler seemed to make him look so godly. Oh well,


As if he wasn't unbearable enough as-is.


----------



## John Connor (Jul 1, 2015)

tomato salad said:


> Sasuke leaves the house to go on his adventure again.
> 
> I just don't get it. why? everybody in konoha enjoying peace. why only sakura couldn't?
> 
> ...


Naruto and Sasuke seem to send each other a lot of letters often


----------



## Arles Celes (Jul 1, 2015)

John Connor said:


> sounds like you were reading a lot of shitty fanfics while you waited for real spoilers
> 
> shadows and dust



Well, the Itachi one was amusing enough as were a few others.

The likely options were so boring.


----------



## Indra (Jul 1, 2015)

Evil said only one of those spoilers was true from the get go I believe. She just said which one was true, the rest or gone.


----------



## John Connor (Jul 1, 2015)

RedAutumnLeaf said:


> Uhhhhhh. What are those specific lyrics supposed to imply?


Sasuke lying about Sarada became the truth meaning the official story is Sakura is the mom even though its a lie

Sasuke breaks hearts


----------



## Arles Celes (Jul 1, 2015)

Bellville said:


> So now I fall into Evil's trap: were parts of some of those spoilers true, but not the entirety of each one? Or were they all false?
> 
> Cuz it would also debunk that "Karin's DNA got mixed with Sasuke's somehow and that's why it showed up on Salad's test" idea if all the others were false.
> 
> ...



If the spoiler about Karin passing her chakra to Sasuke somehow and changing his DNA is not true that does not make Karin the mother though as there are still ways for Sakura to be the real mom.

Likewise it does not make the Karin is the mom theory debunked either.

Basically Evil did not answer nothing in a definite form and is still toying around with fans feelings 

Would you so quickly answer such crucial stuff had you knew it and let THE shitstorm die out?

Evil won't confirm any major facts till we get some pics from Rei and it will look pointless to keep the trolling charade.

That said many here just love to enjoy both seeing the reactions of those that are worried about the truth as well as those that are closet masochists and enjoy this painful tango of trolling.


----------



## John Connor (Jul 1, 2015)

Arles Celes said:


> If the spoiler about Karin passing her chakra to Sasuke somehow and changing his DNA is not true that does not make Karin the mother though as there are still ways for Sakura to be the real mom.
> 
> Likewise it does not make the Karin is the mom theory debunked either.
> 
> ...


Sakura is a Beard


----------



## Arles Celes (Jul 1, 2015)

John Connor said:


> Sasuke lying about Sarada became the truth meaning the official story is Sakura is the mom even though its a lie
> 
> Sasuke breaks hearts



That is what PIMPS do


----------



## Indra (Jul 1, 2015)

I think we all know deep down who the mother is  

It's just the rare chance that Kishimoto takes his story into the next step.


----------



## John Connor (Jul 1, 2015)

lndra said:


> I think we all know deep down who the mother is
> 
> It's just the rare chance that Kishimoto takes his story into the next step.


Sasuke is the mother?

that explains what Karin "did to him"


----------



## shyakugaun (Jul 1, 2015)

tomato salad said:


> Sasuke leaves the house to go on his adventure again.
> 
> I just don't get it. why? everybody in konoha enjoying peace. why only sakura couldn't?
> 
> ...



Sasuke will officially return after Boruto the movie, those guys are still out there


----------



## Bellville (Jul 1, 2015)

Arles Celes said:


> If the spoiler about Karin passing her chakra to Sasuke somehow and changing his DNA is not true that does not make Karin the mother though as there are still ways for Sakura to be the real mom.


Yeah... though I love how Karin can both still be the mom and not the mom, and Sakura the same thing with these spoilers. Just depends on biological or adoptive being the omitted descriptor there.



> Basically Evil did not answer nothing in a definite form and is still toying around with fans feelings


>Karin is mom
>Yeah sorry Sakura is mom

both could be true depending on what she means. I love it.

Or we could be totally underwhelmed by the reveal, which would be Sakura as both 'kinds' of mom.



> Would you so quickly answer such crucial stuff had you knew it and let THE shitstorm die out?


Hell naw. Evil will provide absolutely nothing concrete this time. Now the question is will Rai become an Evil puppet and hold back on spoilers too.


----------



## hailebaile (Jul 1, 2015)

so how long is Sasuke gonna stay home before he goes back on his mission?? 2 days 2years????


----------



## Arles Celes (Jul 1, 2015)

shyakugaun said:


> Sasuke will officially return after Boruto the movie, those guys are still out there



The only problem is whether Sasuke will stay in Konoha after the bad guys are beat or it will turn out that there are even bigger and badder villains out there somewhere and he needs to leave AGAIN to keep investigating.

Or maybe he will think that he cannot live in Konoha yet and still needs to keep atoning just like seemingly the reason why he did not take a Hashi arm is due to still feeling guilty or something. Otherwise it makes no sense why he wants to be handicapped while there are so powerful enemies somewhere waiting to attack Konoha.

Atoning forever.

And so his family it seems 

Maybe a plain family life would look underwhelming for someone like Sasuke. At least from Kishi's perspective. That is why we got those aliens and atoning.


----------



## Csdabest (Jul 1, 2015)

*heres to hoping that the itachi spoiler is sasuke getting his ems design back. And when he leaves for his adventures again he uses kamui


----------



## Shoken (Jul 1, 2015)

billie jean 

But she came and stood right by me
Just the smell of sweet perfume
This happened much too soon
She called me to her room


sarada was designed by oro at the time karin and Sasuke was still with him. ? 


But the kid is not my son

but without knowing Sasuke since sarada is a test tube baby between the genes's sasuke and karin ?

But who can stand when she's in demand
Her schemes and plans
She told my baby we'd danced 'till three, then she looked at
me
Then showed a photo of a baby cries his eyes were like mine
(oh, no!)
'Cause we danced on the floor in the round, baby

karin used  sarada to break the couple he formed with sakura , presenting him the kid (when Sasuke was on a mission ) ?


Sakura (sasuke) says beat it  karin ?


----------



## Indra (Jul 1, 2015)

Csdabest said:


> *heres to hoping that the itachi spoiler is sasuke getting his ems design back. And when he leaves for his adventures again he uses kamui


I think you have a better chance of seeing Suigetsu give birth than to see Kamui on a real Uchiha again


----------



## RedAutumnLeaf (Jul 1, 2015)

hailebaile said:


> so how long is Sasuke gonna stay home before he goes back on his mission?? 2 days 2years????



.......This is if Sasuke actually returns home.


----------



## izanagi x izanami (Jul 1, 2015)

hailebaile said:


> so how long is Sasuke gonna stay home before he goes back on his mission?? 2 days 2years????



seems sasuke returns week after gaidens end, from movie plot


----------



## Kishido (Jul 1, 2015)

So no explanation about

Mini Juubi
Why the fuck Shin's sr. eye is stacked
and the Itachi love


----------



## Black Mirror (Jul 1, 2015)

So lemme sum up the spoiler so far:

Naruto TNJd the Shin and they all live in Konoha's orphanage now.
Someone confirms that Karin is Sarada's mother.
Karin beats up Suigetsu for messing up.
Karin sends Suigetsu to deliver new glasses as an apology for being a bad mom
Sasuke leaves the village again and gives Sarada a tap on the forehead.

Or Evil is still trolling but considering the TNJ part, Kishi once again went the trolling way.

Sakura remain a virgin forever?


----------



## Arles Celes (Jul 1, 2015)

RedAutumnLeaf said:


> .......This is if Sasuke actually returns home.



Pokes Salad's forehead and leaves without returning to Konoha for even 5 minutes.

Salad will learn to endure. Or rather keep enduring.

But maybe her new "becoming hokage" hobby can make her forget/stop caring whether her dad is back or atoning forever or whatever.


----------



## BlinkST (Jul 1, 2015)

lndra said:


> I think you have a better chance of seeing Suigetsu give birth than to see Kamui on a real Uchiha again


I'll take those chances.ck


----------



## Addy (Jul 1, 2015)

Kishido said:


> So no explanation about
> 
> Mini Juubi
> Why the fuck Shin's sr. eye is stacked
> and the Itachi love



nope, all for nothing


----------



## izanagi x izanami (Jul 1, 2015)

so far

sakura is mother and karin helped her to give birth
naruto tnj shin clone
karin sends new glasses as apology gift to sarada
karin is mad at suigetsu
choiji is chouchou's father
sasuke is at home
sasuke goes back to mission
kabuto makes appearance


seems too much for 1 chapter, some of them probably bs


----------



## Arles Celes (Jul 1, 2015)

Black Mirror said:


> So lemme sum up the spoiler so far:
> 
> Naruto TNJd the Shin and they all live in Konoha's orphanage now.
> Someone confirms that Karin is Sarada's mother.
> ...



Maybe Karin did become some sort of godmother to Salad by assisting Sakura while she gave birth and maybe gave Salad both her glasses and a heal bite to keep the baby alive? Could it be that it was Karin who came up with the idea of naming the girl "Salad".

Kinda like Jiraiya was Naruto's godfather?


----------



## Addy (Jul 1, 2015)

BlinkST said:


> I'll take those chances.ck



sasuke using kamui is more plausible than him using any of the 6 paths jutsu


----------



## edwinakiel (Jul 1, 2015)

> Kinda like Jiraiya was Naruto's godfather?



Godfather/Godmother. But who never be there to give gifts or send cards lol


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Jul 1, 2015)

Black Mirror said:


> So lemme sum up the spoiler so far:
> 
> Naruto TNJd the Shin and they all live in Konoha's orphanage now.
> Someone confirms that Karin is Sarada's mother.
> ...


Final spoiler that Evil gave was that Sakura was Sarada's mother.


----------



## Indra (Jul 1, 2015)

BlinkST said:


> I'll take those chances ck.


Tread lightly


----------



## John Connor (Jul 1, 2015)

Sasuke isnt staying in the village for any length of time unless Naruto needs him to be a temp Hokage

hes going to be Jiraiya with a doujutsu


----------



## izanagi x izanami (Jul 1, 2015)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> Final spoiler that Evil gave was that Sakura was Sarada's mother.



+forehead poke sarada
+something about karin and sakura being together when sarada born


----------



## microtubule (Jul 1, 2015)

Oro had some Sasuke DNA and asked Karin to give him some DNA to make a new Uchiha.
Sasuke hears about it, and comes in time to take baby Sarada from him and with Sakura they decide to adopt her.

Naruto doesnt know because its kishi and not everything needs to make sense.

Ill be disappoint if it doesnt turn out like that...


----------



## John Connor (Jul 1, 2015)

izanagi x izanami said:


> +forehead poke sarada
> +something about karin and sakura being together when sarada born


you need a medic nin to deliver your baby


----------



## Indra (Jul 1, 2015)

John Connor said:


> Sasuke isnt staying in the village for any length of time unless Naruto needs him to be a temp Hokage
> 
> hes going to be Jiraiya with a doujutsu


Would be cool for him to leave with Bolt and they make a series from that.

I think I'm a bit tired of Konoha affairs. It would be a breath of fresh air to see the entire shinobi world, in the eyes of Sasuke and a child who is naive.

Would work for great character development too. I believe Kishimoto said that it would be hard for Sasuke to live a domestic life anyway in a interview. Don't expect that changing either.


----------



## Black Mirror (Jul 1, 2015)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> Final spoiler that Evil gave was that Sakura was Sarada's mother.



Billie Jean spoiler?


----------



## N120 (Jul 1, 2015)

Nah. She gave quite a few spoilers.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Jul 1, 2015)

Black Mirror said:


> Billie Jean spoiler?


Before that. The one with Sasuke going 'Yeah, sorry' after the grilling.


----------



## Arles Celes (Jul 1, 2015)

lndra said:


> Would be cool for him to leave with Bolt and they make a series from that.
> 
> I think I'm a bit tired of Konoha affairs. It would be a breath of fresh air to see the entire shinobi world, in the eyes of Sasuke and a child who is naive.
> 
> Would work for great character development too. I believe Kishimoto said that it would be hard for Sasuke to live a domestic life anyway in a interview. Don't expect that changing either.



If Sakura had a backbone she would force herself into accompanying him.

Alas THE poke kept her PIMP'd and wrapped around Sasuke's finger.

Now Salad will be pokePIMP'd. I wonder if she will forgive all years of neglect with just that.

Those pokes.


----------



## Indra (Jul 1, 2015)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> Before that. The one with Sasuke going 'Yeah, sorry' after the grilling.


He gave the billie jean spoiler after


----------



## izanagi x izanami (Jul 1, 2015)

John Connor said:


> Sasuke isnt staying in the village for any length of time unless Naruto needs him to be a temp Hokage
> 
> hes going to be Jiraiya with a doujutsu



in movie he already living in konoha , when shit happened he was watching chunin exam,


----------



## John Connor (Jul 1, 2015)

lndra said:


> Would be cool for him to leave with Bolt and they make a series from that.
> 
> I think I'm a bit tired of Konoha affairs. It would be a breath of fresh air to see the entire shinobi world, in the eyes of Sasuke and a child who is naive.
> 
> Would work for great character development too. I believe Kishimoto said that it would be hard for Sasuke to live a domestic life anyway in a interview. Don't expect that changing either.


in the Narutoverse its a ninjas responsibility to train the younger gen even if you are evil. every character good or bad has picked up students where ever they go

most of Sasuke's life was learning from other people so he will always have a need to do the same for the younger gen

Orochimaru is a good example


----------



## Arles Celes (Jul 1, 2015)

izanagi x izanami said:


> in movie he already living in konoha , when shit happened he was watching chunin exam,



Didn't he return just because he was sensing danger approaching?


----------



## Rosi (Jul 1, 2015)

I see Evil is enjoying it 

And my otp interacting :WOW


----------



## Addy (Jul 1, 2015)

izanagi x izanami said:


> in movie he already living in konoha , when shit happened he was watching chunin exam,



no, in the movie, he returned because he sensed a threat.

why he remains konoha? i think its because he trains burrito.


----------



## Indra (Jul 1, 2015)

John Connor said:


> in the Narutoverse its a ninjas responsibility to train the younger gen even if you are evil. every character good or bad has picked up students where ever they go
> 
> most of Sasuke's life was learning from other people so he will always have a need to do the same for the younger gen
> 
> Orochimaru is a good example


I don't think so.

Orochimaru only trained Sasuke because he wanted his body, not because it was out of appreciation for the new generation. 



izanagi x izanami said:


> in movie he already living in konoha , when shit happened he was watching chunin exam,


Your reading comprehension 

It said in the movie plot that Sasuke senses something bad and he returns to Konohagakure, he talks with Naruto, and then later Boruto requests to be his student.


----------



## Lady Tsundere Hime (Jul 1, 2015)

I’m lateeeeeeee

Someone please save me on Evil’s posts


----------



## OhnoSakura (Jul 1, 2015)

Evil said:


> Would you trust Orochimaru as a baby sitter?



then why didn't sasuke marry her and took her with him as wife and child ...
if you say he loved sakura then why did he bang karin ...
oh my god ... I don't understand cheating ...

Naruto Gaiden well end ... so thank you Evil for this fun ride ...


----------



## Swagger Wagon (Jul 1, 2015)

Lady Tsundere Hime said:


> I?m lateeeeeeee
> 
> Someone please save me on Evil?s posts


----------



## John Connor (Jul 1, 2015)

lndra said:


> I don't think so.
> 
> Orochimaru only trained Sasuke because he wanted his body, not because it was out of appreciation for the new generation.
> 
> ...


Oro joked with Kabuto that if Kabuto wanted to stop him he should kill Sasuke during the Chuunin exam

he was pretty much daring his student to challenge him as teaching tool to better Kabuto


----------



## Lady Tsundere Hime (Jul 1, 2015)

THANK YOU


----------



## Indra (Jul 1, 2015)

John Connor said:


> Oro joked with Kabuto that if Kabuto wanted to stop him he should kill Sasuke during the Chuunin exam
> 
> he was pretty much daring his student to challenge him as teaching tool to better Kabuto


I still think it was out of personal gain, didn't Orochimaru set it up to where Kabuto had no choice but to join him? I don't remember his backstory that well, but it was way more enjoyable than this horse crap.

It would have been cool to see if Hashirama/Madara had students of their own.


----------



## Trojan (Jul 1, 2015)

After all those hints we came out with nothing /:


----------



## Black Mirror (Jul 1, 2015)

Oh well. Is probably better to wait for the actual chapter or a spoiler pic.

Shins will probably be part of special Anbu forces lead by Sai.


----------



## John Connor (Jul 1, 2015)

lndra said:


> I still think it was out of personal gain, didn't Orochimaru set it up to where Kabuto had no choice but to join him? I don't remember his backstory that well, but it was way more enjoyable than this horse crap.
> 
> It would have been cool to see if Hashirama/Madara had students of their own.


all the evil characters have an ulterior motive but you can always see flashes that they enjoy teaching

every character has a need to spread their knowledge. even Oro was upset he didnt become Hokage


----------



## izanagi x izanami (Jul 1, 2015)

by the way uchiha clan restored,

not because of sasuke thought


----------



## Platypus (Jul 1, 2015)

izanagi x izanami said:


> by the way uchiha clan restored,
> 
> not because of sasuke thought



Shin ain't Uchiha though.


----------



## Lady Tsundere Hime (Jul 1, 2015)

I want to stare at Karin some more. BRING IN THE KARIN HOES.


----------



## izanagi x izanami (Jul 1, 2015)

Platypus said:


> Shin ain't Uchiha though.


except white outfits, they're probably similar to uchiha

white and black uchiha section


----------



## John Connor (Jul 1, 2015)

Lady Tsundere Hime said:


> I want to stare at Karin some more. BRING IN THE KARIN HOES.


I want to see what kind of footwear shes rockin 

I wish Sakura paid more attention to her looks


----------



## Lady Tsundere Hime (Jul 1, 2015)

John Connor said:


> I want to see what kind of footwear shes rockin
> 
> I wish Sakura paid more attention to her looks



AGREE.
Karin is fuqin? hot though!


----------



## Hitt (Jul 1, 2015)

Look at all this denial.  We saw this same shit from certain ships when Evil was announcing 700 spoilers.  Keep it up guys.


----------



## Platypus (Jul 1, 2015)

izanagi x izanami said:


> except white outfits, they're probably similar to uchiha
> 
> white and black uchiha section





Shin's as much Uchiha as -say- Danzo or any other human being with implanted Sharingan for that matter.


----------



## Addy (Jul 1, 2015)

Lady Tsundere Hime said:


> AGREE.
> Karin is fuqin? hot though!



she doesn't even look older. just a different hair style. she must be very spankable


----------



## vered (Jul 1, 2015)

izanagi x izanami said:


> by the way uchiha clan restored,
> 
> not because of sasuke thought



Not the clan but the eyes perhaps though if Sarada will be with Shin than technically the clan may be restored with time.


----------



## Black Mirror (Jul 1, 2015)

Addy said:


> she doesn't even look older. just a different hair style. she must be very spankable



Uzumaki genes


----------



## John Connor (Jul 1, 2015)

a Shin with just Uchiha powers seemed ok

I think the true potential of the Shins are more in line with what kabuto did to himself. for some reason Oro and Kabuto were never able to integrate a doujutsu into their bodies. I think the shins are the final piece to there problem


----------



## Lady Tsundere Hime (Jul 1, 2015)

Addy said:


> she doesn't even look older. just a different hair style. she must be very spankable



She looks like she?d make ?perfect babes? if ya know what I mean


----------



## Indra (Jul 1, 2015)

Black Mirror said:


> Uzumaki genes


Guess it only works for red hair one's.


----------



## Addy (Jul 1, 2015)

Black Mirror said:


> Uzumaki genes



namikaze genes making naruto look old as fuck 

i hope we see karin from multiple angles......


----------



## John Connor (Jul 1, 2015)

Addy said:


> namikaze genes making naruto look old as fuck
> 
> i hope we see karin from multiple angles......


Naruto and Sasuke split their cells too many times

they're Tsunade lvl old


----------



## Addy (Jul 1, 2015)

Lady Tsundere Hime said:


> She looks like she?d make ?perfect babes? if ya know what I mean



rennigan itachi jr 

a part of me was dredding karin is the mother because i was like "salad is not itachi rennigan jr ".glade the mother was sakura at the end


----------



## Black Mirror (Jul 1, 2015)

Addy said:


> rennigan itachi jr
> 
> a part of me was dredding karin is the mother because i was like "salad is not itachi rennigan jr ".glade the mother was sakura at the end



You know Evil did this "Yeah sorry" thing when she double trolled us about the DNA test. Is better to wait for Rai


----------



## Lady Tsundere Hime (Jul 1, 2015)

Addy said:


> rennigan itachi jr
> 
> a part of me was dredding karin is the mother because i was like "salad is not itachi rennigan jr ".glade the mother was sakura at the end



Unless Evil is trolling on that as well


----------



## Indra (Jul 1, 2015)

Someone made a good point earlier.

Evil confirmed that both Karin and Sakura were there in the birthing of Sarada.

I. Why would Karin need to be there for Sakura when she's a fully capable leaf shinobi who has medical shinobi friends (Shizune & Tsunade), plus a village and hospitals to give birth in

The idea of Sakura who is a medical nin helping Karin give birth sounds more plausible in the long run. She's a rogue shinobi and she has no one she can trust, plus she is carrying Sasuke's baby.

Just throwing these thoughts out there


----------



## Addy (Jul 1, 2015)

Black Mirror said:


> You know Evil did this "Yeah sorry" thing when she double trolled us about the DNA test.



i was asleep back then like today so i didnt see all the drama 

cant wait for some karin panels. might use one or two as a set now that all the pairing shit is over


----------



## Arles Celes (Jul 1, 2015)

Addy said:


> rennigan itachi jr
> 
> a part of me was dredding karin is the mother because i was like "salad is not itachi rennigan jr ".glade the mother was sakura at the end



And what makes you convinced that Karin is not actually Salad's mom?


No definite answer from Evil yet.


----------



## John Connor (Jul 1, 2015)

lndra said:


> Someone made a good point earlier.


it was me....


----------



## Black Mirror (Jul 1, 2015)

lndra said:


> Someone made a good point earlier.
> 
> Evil confirmed that both Karin and Sakura were there in the birthing of Sarada.
> 
> ...



To satisfy both SK and SS fans, Kishi decided that Karin gave birth to Yin Sarada and Sakura gave birth to Yang Sarada and they had to be combined asap to save the world from destruction.


----------



## Addy (Jul 1, 2015)

Lady Tsundere Hime said:


> Unless Evil is trolling on that as well



shut up!!!! salad is an uchiha fialiur and not rennigan itachi jr


----------



## John Connor (Jul 1, 2015)

Addy said:


> shut up!!!! salad is an uchiha fialiur and not rennigan itachi jr


Itachi Jr would have solo'd the Shins and we would have no idea how he did it


----------



## Sissi (Jul 1, 2015)

So If the spoilers are true Sakura and Sasuke are just pretenting to be married ! 

And Sasuke isn't really on mission but with his wife while Sakura is raising their daughter just for the sake of their love !

wooooow  Kishi you should write a telenovela


----------



## Addy (Jul 1, 2015)

Arles Celes said:


> And what makes you convinced that Karin is not actually Salad's mom?
> 
> 
> No definite answer from Evil yet.



because if karin was the mother, evil wouldn't wast time making us guess. instead, she will make hints, riddles and stuff. when she makes us guess, it means no trolling by kishi.

why? because evil enjoys the tears of fans.


----------



## Arles Celes (Jul 1, 2015)

lndra said:


> Someone made a good point earlier.
> 
> Evil confirmed that both Karin and Sakura were there in the birthing of Sarada.
> 
> ...



Karin's crimes were hardly big enough to make it impossible for her to give birth in Konoha.

Neither Kakashi nor Naruto would approve if a pregnant mother was no offered a stay in Konoha's hospital and given appropriate care.

As for Karin not trusting anyone...why would she trust a woman that is in love with Sasuke and could be angry that her lub just had a kid with another woman? 

Also why would Karin abandon her kid? She can always quite her job with Oro and Konoha would welcome her as unlike Sasuke she was not a traitor that threatened to change the whole world for the worse.


----------



## John Connor (Jul 1, 2015)

Addy said:


> because if karin was the mother, evil wouldn't wast time making us guess. instead, she will make hints, riddles and stuff. when she makes us guess, it means no trolling by kishi.
> 
> why? because evil enjoys the tears of fans.


there will be tears no matter who the mother is


----------



## Addy (Jul 1, 2015)

John Connor said:


> Itachi Jr would have solo'd the Shins and we would have no idea how he did it



unless he is raised by sakura..... punches over sharingan/rennigan use


----------



## Platypus (Jul 1, 2015)

Sissi said:


> So If the spoilers are true Sakura and Sasuke are just pretenting to be married !
> 
> And Sasuke isn't really on mission but with his wife while Sakura is raising their daughter just for the sake of their love !
> 
> wooooow  Kishi you should write a telenovela



How so? They are married, even if Sarada is Karin's child.

And Sasuke's eye powers were drained for a reason, namely that he travelled to Kaguya's dimensions for his mission.


----------



## Lady Tsundere Hime (Jul 1, 2015)

Addy said:


> shut up!!!! salad is an uchiha fialiur and not rennigan itachi jr



Itachi jr y?all!


----------



## Arles Celes (Jul 1, 2015)

Black Mirror said:


> To satisfy both SK and SS fans, Kishi decided that Karin gave birth to Yin Sarada and Sakura gave birth to Yang Sarada and they had to be combined asap to save the world from destruction.



Well, Sasuke looks PIMPish enough in such a scenario so I approve


----------



## Addy (Jul 1, 2015)

wonder how long the chapter is? is it like 2 pages for each single event because this chapter is jammed with content 



Lady Tsundere Hime said:


> Itachi jr y?all!



yup, never happened because of the wrong cum dump but oh well


----------



## Black Mirror (Jul 1, 2015)

Arles Celes said:


> Well, Sasuke looks PIMPish enough in such a scenario so I approve


----------



## Sissi (Jul 1, 2015)

Platypus said:


> How so? They are married, even if Sarada is Karin's child.
> 
> And Sasuke's eye powers were drained for a reason, namely that he travelled to Kaguya's dimensions for his mission.



I was trying to be ironic even if Karin is mom  : she's not really the mom just the biological one and it's pretty obvious that Sasuke and Sakura are married !
Poor Karin !


----------



## Hexa (Jul 1, 2015)

I wonder how Urushi works into all of this, then, given that the Naruto TNJ spoiler was the correct one.

Even if Karin is the mother and kept Sarada's umbilical cord as per custom, like Evil suggested as a  possibility, then Suigetsu's DNA test still was comparing Sarada's DNA against Sarada's DNA.


----------



## Black Mirror (Jul 1, 2015)

Hexa said:


> I wonder how Urushi works into all of this, then, given that the Naruto TNJ spoiler was the correct one.
> 
> Even if Karin is the mother and kept Sarada's umbilical cord as per custom, like Evil suggested as a  possibility, then Suigetsu's DNA test still was comparing Sarada's DNA against Sarada's DNA.



urushi will take care of tnjd shins.


----------



## Haruka Katana (Jul 1, 2015)

So where's Kabuto?


----------



## Addy (Jul 1, 2015)

Hexa said:


> I wonder how Urushi works into all of this, then, given that the Naruto TNJ spoiler was the correct one.
> 
> Even if Karin is the mother and kept Sarada's umbilical cord as per custom, like Evil suggested as a  possibility, then Suigetsu's DNA test still was comparing Sarada's DNA against Sarada's DNA.



what id sakura gave karin the umbilical cord? 

but wouldn't that ibdicate the two are good friends? if so, why hasnt karin even visited salad?.


----------



## Platypus (Jul 1, 2015)

Haruka Katana said:


> So where's Kabuto?



Probably with Urushi, in the orphanage, taking care of the Shins.


----------



## Haruka Katana (Jul 1, 2015)

Platypus said:


> Probably with Urushi, in the orphanage, taking care of the Shins.



Mmkay, that's....kinda lame


----------



## Addy (Jul 1, 2015)

Haruka Katana said:


> Mmkay, that's....kinda lame



well, he is technically raising  an army of MS users, possible future EMS users for future plans who will be dedicated to him he is nice enough and unlike shin, kabuto has knowledge over the sharingan jutsu


----------



## Indra (Jul 1, 2015)

Arles Celes said:


> Karin's crimes were hardly big enough to make it impossible for her to give birth in Konoha.
> 
> Neither Kakashi nor Naruto would approve if a pregnant mother was no offered a stay in Konoha's hospital and given appropriate care.
> 
> ...


They locked her up in a jail cell didn't they on their first encounter? It doesn't make much sense for the baby to be born outside of Konohagakure if the mother is Sakura, that's how I see it at least. Logic doesn't comply when she is safe there. Plus, she doesn't need Karin, and it works both ways too. It only makes much more sense for a medical ninja to be present in the birthing of a child, not a sensor ninja.

Why not? I doubt Sakura/Karin are still holding grudges over each other because of love interests. Plus, she is a member of Team 7, someone close and related to Sasuke. 

It makes more sense than Sakura leaving Konohagakure just to give birth to Sarada so that Karin can have her umbillical cord 

Compared to...

Karin asking Sakura to help in the birthing Sarada in private and discrete location with a person she can trust because the child is the daughter of one of her team members. When you look at the facts, Karin doesn't have any medical friends canon wise, aside from Orochimaru and his lab rats.

Sakura is the only person she could trust on Sasuke's side of the relationship. Naruto too.


----------



## Shoken (Jul 1, 2015)

shin is great fan itachi, he want his daughter's


----------



## Crytachi (Jul 1, 2015)

Is anyone even considering that Sasuke may not be the father? We've seen sharingans going around lately..


----------



## Lady Tsundere Hime (Jul 1, 2015)

I’m calling it now!

INB4URUSHIANDKARINMARRIEDANDMADEBABIESTOGETHER

The only connection between those two are Kabuto


----------



## Purple (Jul 1, 2015)

OMG, I wake up and those spoilers got me like  




Sennin of Hardwork said:


> No one brings up how Sarada awoke her Sharingan because of her inate love towards him and her desire to meet him?
> 
> Considering most Uchiha awoke their Sharingan because of life-threatening situations, in Sarada's case it was about pure emotion and longing.



This.

This is what I also wanna know about.  Seriously is nobody (Sasuke, Sakura, Naruto?) gonna comment on the fact that Sarada awoke the sharingan because she loves and misses  Sasuke so much ??


----------



## Indra (Jul 1, 2015)

Sasuke ruined the moment when he tried to kill her because he forgot what she looked like. It was a great moment though, Sarada is very naive to the way of the hatred.

Prediction:

Smiling Uchiha for once


----------



## Lady Tsundere Hime (Jul 1, 2015)

lndra said:


> Sasuke ruined the moment when he tried to kill her because he forgot what she looked like
> 
> *Prediction:
> 
> Smiling Uchiha for once*



Too predictable though


----------



## Altair21 (Jul 1, 2015)

This thread is gold. 

We've went from Billie Jean to Sasuke you're not the father.  People are waiting and jumping at every piece of bait Evil throws them.


----------



## -Ziltoid- (Jul 1, 2015)

lndra said:


> Prediction:
> 
> Smiling Uchiha for once



Who was murdered?


----------



## Arles Celes (Jul 1, 2015)

lndra said:


> They locked her up in a jail cell didn't they on their first encounter? It doesn't make much sense for the baby to be born outside of Konohagakure if the mother is Sakura, that's how I see it at least. Logic doesn't comply when she is safe there. Plus, she doesn't need Karin, and it works both ways too. It only makes much more sense for a medical ninja to be present in the birthing of a child, not a sensor ninja.
> 
> Why not? I doubt Sakura/Karin are still holding grudges over each other because of love interests. Plus, she is a member of Team 7, someone close and related to Sasuke.
> 
> ...



She was kept for interrogation if I recall. They wanted her to spill the beans regarding Sasuke.

That said with Sasuke around Karin could go anywhere without any risk whatsoever. Who would dare to threaten the mother of Sasuke's kid?

Anyway, Karin might have some nice skills as a medic herself being one of Oro's henchman and she might have wanted to see the kid that she was unable to have with Sasuke. 

More importantly if Karin was unable to find herself trusting that Konoha would take care of her then why not settle elsewhere and care for her kid hidden from prying eyes? If she does not trust Oro then why does she keep working for him anyway? Why she never even visited Salad? Sasuke was travelling through other dimensions and shit but what kept her from either visiting Konoha or asking Sakura to bring Salad to her so that she can see her kid? She happens to work in different hideouts than Oro so if the snake master was the main reason for her worry then she could have arranged a meeting when she and Oro are not in the same place.

Sakura could just happen to give birth while Sasuke and her were on their "honeymoon" or something and away from Konoha. Sounds silly but then again it sounds silly for Sasuke to stop to have sex with any woman while still busy with his mission. 

Also why Sasuke did not marry Karin then? Nothing forced Karin to work for Oro forever especially now that he is watched and not causing trouble. She could have settled down somewhere and raised her kid herself.

That said, both scenarios when Karin is the mom and Sakura is the mom could happen but given how messed up and contrived it all looks I doubt anyone will looks good regardless of who is the mom.


----------



## Indra (Jul 1, 2015)

Lady Tsundere Hime said:


> Too predictable though


Canon wise. Naruto has wracked up the most points in making Uchiha's smile, this is by memory alone.

> I know for a fact Sasuke smiled at him in Part 1 wave arc somewhere, countless times.

flash forward

> Itachi smiled at him when he realized how lucky Sasuke was to have a friend like him
> Madara smiled at him a few times in the War Arc. I can't remember the scene specifically. It might have been more of a cocky smirk though. I'll have to double check this one later, because I may be wrong
> Obito I know he did one before he died, telling Naruto he would become a great Hokage. 
> Sarada the Chapter they were traveling together in with Chou Chou, it continues from that

> Let's go with Sasuke again in Chapter 698


----------



## Doc Mindstorm (Jul 1, 2015)

-Ziltoid- said:


> Who was murdered?


Sakura i hope, Sarada needs her MS.


----------



## dinosaur ninja (Jul 1, 2015)

lndra said:


> They locked her up in a jail cell didn't they on their first encounter? It doesn't make much sense for the baby to be born outside of Konohagakure if the mother is Sakura, that's how I see it at least. Logic doesn't comply when she is safe there. Plus, she doesn't need Karin, and it works both ways too. It only makes much more sense for a medical ninja to be present in the birthing of a child, not a sensor ninja.
> 
> Why not? I doubt Sakura/Karin are still holding grudges over each other because of love interests. Plus, she is a member of Team 7, someone close and related to Sasuke.
> 
> ...





ah man you can't be serious, after that redemption journey? 

most likely sakura gave birth outside konohagakure, so that explains why no birth record in konoha.


----------



## naruto27 (Jul 1, 2015)

IT makes sense that Karin would trust Sakura. After all, Sakura did save Karin's life after Sauske tried to kill her. It was a whole big scene of Karin starting to cry and in her mind was begging Sakura, the enemy, not to shed a tear for her.


----------



## hailebaile (Jul 1, 2015)

seriously what has karin done? what can she do? sasuke doesnt even want her. I mean karin wasn't the one he was calling his wife. I don't see Sasuke and Sarada searching for her.

and the official boruto website is like who the heck is this karin??  

gaiden sucks and to answer someones question if Sakura had Sarada of course she'd need help she may be a top medic but that doesn't mean she should have to give birth by herself s
mh.


----------



## yanna (Jul 1, 2015)

Sakura gave birth outside the village and somehow Karin meddled in. that's all. why complicate things so much, really


----------



## shade0180 (Jul 1, 2015)

> Anyway, Karin might have some nice skills as a medic herself being one of Oro's henchman and she might have wanted to see the kid that she was unable to have with Sasuke.



Problem is Karin has never been portrayed as a doctor.

The only thing she was shown is being an assistant and someone who uses her chakra bites to heal people and as a chakra censor...

What's the point of using Karin's regen ability when Sakura's basic ability is regen and with Katsuyu even if Sakura is unconscious she can heal herself.. 



> Anyway, Karin might have some nice skills as a medic herself being one of Oro's henchman



Anyway with this logic. Jugo and Suigetsu is also a medic just because they are Oro's henchmen.


----------



## Altair21 (Jul 1, 2015)

Either way it goes it looks stupid. If she's Karin's daughter then why give her up to Sakura? Working for Orochimaru is not a valid defense. She could've easily left and settled down somewhere. Oh and why the fuck did nobody among Orochimaru and company notice that she was pregnant? If she's Sakura's daughter then how the fuck did Naruto not notice she was pregnant?

This Gaiden is a mess Kishi.


----------



## Indra (Jul 1, 2015)

Arles Celes said:


> She was kept for interrogation if I recall. They wanted her to spill the beans regarding Sasuke.
> 
> That said with Sasuke around Karin could go anywhere without any risk whatsoever. Who would dare to threaten the mother of Sasuke's kid?
> 
> ...


That was presumably after Orochimaru died too. Makes sense why they would question her over someone who was currently a threat.

Who said Sasuke was around though? She only confirmed two people. Even so, that still goes both ways, but it still makes more sense for one of them to give birth in Konohagakure. 

Sasuke and Sakura on a honeymoon 

Do you think they went on dates too? I think Kishimoto expressed enough of their relationship in Sakura's novel to know that most of romantic moments /if they had any/ was off screen and in areas of absolute privacy. Plus, it doesn't make sense for a woman to be overly pregnant in her honeymoon in the first place, that's when she gets pregnant by American standards. Not when she's already pregnant.

Who knows? Maybe the relationship didn't work. Who says it was even a relationship to begin with? Sasuke/Naruto had sex roughly in their twenties, really early too. There's no evidence pointing to Sasuke being in a relationship at all. He can do what ever he wants, when he wants. He picked Sakura as his wife? Cheers, but that doesn't mean in his past he didn't spend some quality time with someone else, accidental or not. Things happen. 

It looks like bad writing overall tbh.


----------



## Lady Tsundere Hime (Jul 1, 2015)

Karin and Sakura plotted together


----------



## Punished Kiba (Jul 1, 2015)

Sayuri said:


> Dear lord who cares who the mother is  Why does this matter Sakura is the only one who raised that child



Exactly 

You're like one of the only sane people here.


----------



## Swagger Wagon (Jul 1, 2015)

yanna said:


> Sakura gave birth outside the village and somehow Karin meddled in. that's all. why complicate things so much, really


Why all the secrecy if the only unusual thing about Salad's birth is that it occurred out of town and Karin had to help with some healing?


----------



## Arles Celes (Jul 1, 2015)

shade0180 said:


> Problem is Karin has never been portrayed as a doctor.
> 
> The only thing she was shown is being an assistant and someone who uses her chakra bites to heal people and as a chakra censor...
> 
> What's the point of using Karin's regen ability when Sakura's basic ability is regen and with Katsuyu even if Sakura is unconscious she can heal herself..



Maybe medical skills were unnecessary though.

Just a healing bite to save/help Sakura or Salad herself. 

Though most woman can heal. Even Ino could heal despite her never being stated to been trained by Tsunade in the manga. Kishi loves her woman dem healers.


----------



## shade0180 (Jul 1, 2015)

So Salad can already bite at birth?? 

Because Sakura has no reason to need Karin's healing bite.. Unless she forgot her own abilities.. which is the same regen as karin's healing bite.


----------



## Zensuki (Jul 1, 2015)

Oh man I can't wait for this chapter. Is it confirmed to be the last then?


----------



## Arles Celes (Jul 1, 2015)

lndra said:


> Sasuke and Sakura on a honeymoon
> 
> 
> It looks like bad writing overall tbh.



Well, either that or Sasuke's and Karin's honeymoon. 

Or did Sasuke just fuck her and leave ASAP to marry Sakura while Karin was pregnant. As soon as the pregnancy reached advanced stage Karin decided to go to Konoha to visit Sasuke's newly made wife hoping that she will do anything to assist her in delivering the kid.

Sakura did not want to but Sasuke poked her again and she obeyed like the Sasuke sub she is 

  

Though if Sasuke and Karin broke up why did he cared about his kid or at least why he left said kid to Sakura and not the kid's original mom? And why Karin complied with what he said and never visited Salad or asked Sakura to come visit her? Hell, when Sasuke did have the time to care about settling down what happens to Salad and with whom does the girl stay while he was obsessed with the new super strong baddies?

And yeah, bad writing and the only good thing is Sasuke looking like a PIMPish stud that can wrap any and all women around his finger and keep them ADDICTED with mere pokes.


----------



## MS81 (Jul 1, 2015)

So Evil posted about sarada huh?


----------



## Csdabest (Jul 1, 2015)

Sasuke banged Karin. Sasuke still was out imvestigating Kaguyas dimension. Sasuke supposedly rescues Sakura in the novels and probably realizes its different from what he felt with karin. Sasuke and Sakura get together. They find out karin is pregnant with Sasuke child. Sakura with her eternal vow of love stays with sasuke and works it out with him. Sarada is born and Karin keeps the umbilical cord.

Karin saying its best for them to raise Sarada as a complete family and not to tell her until she is old enough. Karin can keep up with her career in medical research.

Karin agree to let Sakura be the mother out of debt for Sakura saving her life giving one back to her in return knowing she would not even of had Sarada if it wasnt for Sakura. So its a fair exchange of respect and love.


----------



## Lady Tsundere Hime (Jul 1, 2015)

How to read Evil’s trolling and spoilers.
You don’t.
In the end she still fucks you up.


----------



## Platypus (Jul 1, 2015)

Zensuki said:


> Oh man I can't wait for this chapter. Is it confirmed to be the last then?



Yes, last week by OD's translation of WSJ scan and again this week by ANN.


----------



## naruto27 (Jul 1, 2015)

I bet it is something as simple as Sakura was having a hard time giving birth, Karin happened to be wherever they were and she bit down on Karin the whole time she was giving birth thus transferring DNA to directly to Sarada. IT's proably something as weird as that. lol


----------



## shade0180 (Jul 1, 2015)

So how long til the chapter is out? 



> I bet it is something as simple as Sakura was having a hard time giving birth, Karin happened to be wherever they were and she bit down on Karin the whole time she was giving birth thus transferring DNA to directly to Sarada. IT's proably something as weird as that. lol



SO basically Sakura forgot that she was a medic that can regenerate her cells. has a slug that is a medic that can regen her cells. has a passive seal on her forehead that can regen her cells and needed Karin's ability to regen her cells.. damn... that's the top medic in Nardo verse..


----------



## Romanticide (Jul 1, 2015)

Can't wait to read this so i can end this awful trainwreck


----------



## dinosaur ninja (Jul 1, 2015)

Swagger Wagon said:


> Why all the secrecy if the only unusual thing about Salad's birth is that it occurred out of town and Karin had to help with some healing?





for the plot to move forward.


----------



## Platypus (Jul 1, 2015)

shade0180 said:


> So how long til the chapter is out?



Dunno why it would be different, so usual time: in about 20 hours. Might get spoilers from Rai & co. in 12h.


----------



## Lady Tsundere Hime (Jul 1, 2015)

naruto27 said:


> I bet it is something as simple as Sakura was having a hard time giving birth, Karin happened to be wherever they were and she bit down on Karin the whole time she was giving birth thus transferring DNA to directly to Sarada. IT's proably something as weird as that. lol



If it is this, I will laugh at everyone who panicked.


----------



## shade0180 (Jul 1, 2015)

If that was it I would laugh at how lame of a medic Sakura is. 

She has 3 abilities that has the same effect as Karin's healing bite and she forgot to use them to the point she needed Karin's healing bite.


----------



## naruto27 (Jul 1, 2015)

I don't think most people care who the bio mom is between Sakura and KArin unless your a shipper or a hater. For me, I just love the NAruto world and I know that if Sarada has Uzumaki DNA she will be a better and stronger character for it. IT will also make her an extremely valuable character. Not to mention  the idea of Boruto being Hyuuga/Uzumaki and Sarada being Uzumaki/Uchicha. 

I mean if we all step back and are honest Sakura has absolutely nothing to offer Sarada genetically. But, Sakura is a very loving character so she gave Sarada the best gift ever, love. That alone will always make her Sarada's mother no matter what. But aside from healing what else can Sakura truly offer Sarada against the likes of Bolt and Himiwari.


----------



## naruto27 (Jul 1, 2015)

shade0180 said:


> So how long til the chapter is out?
> 
> 
> 
> SO basically Sakura forgot that she was a medic that can regenerate her cells. has a slug that is a medic that can regen her cells. has a passive seal on her forehead that can regen her cells and needed Karin's ability to regen her cells.. damn... that's the top medic in Nardo verse..



All of which require Chakra. What if she hurt the baby or accidentally drained the baby's chakra. Doesn't sound worth to me.  What if she ended up splitting her baby's cells?


----------



## Purple (Jul 1, 2015)

Is it really confirmed that the chapter is gonna be 18 pages long?

I saw some comments like that. But srsly, 18 pages is way too short...



Plus I need a scene of Naruto demanding answers from Sasuke regarding the whole mess he's gotten himself into. 

I need some good old Sasu/Naru quarreling.


----------



## shade0180 (Jul 1, 2015)

> All of which require Chakra. What if she hurt the baby or accidentally drained the baby's chakra. Doesn't sound worth to me. What if she ended up splitting her baby's cells?



Yea except she isn't using the baby's chakra she is using her chakra why would she suddenly drain Salad's chakra when she doesn't have the ability to drain other people's chakra in the first place.. That reaching though.

Also the top medic of the world doesn't have an idea about the biology of a baby.

Fucking kek.


----------



## Csdabest (Jul 1, 2015)

> Mugen Tsukuyomi, or at least a smaller version of it, is used to place all the Shin's into an eternal Genjustu cast by Sasuke using the eyes implanted in the dead older Shin.


This sounds like the best option to wrap this whole situation up quickly. Could it be that Sasuke took advantage of the shared vision of the Shin's casting it on BigShin to effect all the others who see what he see's.

If he leaves back for kaguya dimension as well at the end too. Is this the final confirmation for Tsukiyomi and Kamui being included in Sasuke arsenal. If it is i will be pleasantly happy


----------



## Platypus (Jul 1, 2015)

Elfiore said:


> Is it really confirmed that the chapter is gonna be 18 pages long?
> 
> I saw some comments like that. But srsly, 18 pages is way too short...
> 
> ...



Gaiden has been getting 21-page-long chapters till now. First chapter had a few extra pages, might also be the case for the last one.



Csdabest said:


> This sounds like the best option to wrap this whole situation up quickly. Could it be that Sasuke took advantage of the shared vision of the Shin's casting it on BigShin to effect all the others who see what he see's.
> 
> If he leaves back for kaguya dimension as well at the end too. Is this the final confirmation for Tsukiyomi and Kamui being included in Sasuke arsenal. If it is i will be pleasantly happy



Too bad Evil already said the "Naruto TNJ" option was the right one.


----------



## Arles Celes (Jul 1, 2015)

Well, Sakura did forget that she got byakugou and had not used it against Shin letting him hurt her to the point she was almost defeated.

Plot>Logic


----------



## yanna (Jul 1, 2015)

dinosaur ninja said:


> for the plot to move forward.



exactly. remember when hashirama (or it was the 2nd hokage?)  said that Uchiha are capable of very deep feelings. If so, then Sasuke would have done anything for sarada to be with her mother. But what, he has deep feelings for sakura but had a child with Karin? Please....


----------



## hustler's ambition (Jul 1, 2015)

Arles Celes said:


> Well, either that or Sasuke's and Karin's honeymoon.
> 
> Or did Sasuke just fuck her and leave ASAP to marry Sakura while Karin was pregnant. As soon as the pregnancy reached advanced stage Karin decided to go to Konoha to visit Sasuke's newly made wife hoping that she will do anything to assist her in delivering the kid.
> 
> ...



So Sasuke poked Sakura with his fingers and poked Karin with his dick? 



Csdabest said:


> Sasuke banged Karin. Sasuke still was out imvestigating Kaguyas dimension. Sasuke supposedly rescues Sakura in the novels and probably realizes its different from what he felt with karin. Sasuke and Sakura get together. They find out karin is pregnant with Sasuke child. Sakura with her eternal vow of love stays with sasuke and works it out with him. Sarada is born and Karin keeps the umbilical cord.
> 
> Karin saying its best for them to raise Sarada as a complete family and not to tell her until she is old enough. Karin can keep up with her career in medical research.
> 
> Karin agree to let Sakura be the mother out of debt for Sakura saving her life giving one back to her in return knowing she would not even of had Sarada if it wasnt for Sakura. So its a fair exchange of respect and love.



If Kishimoto had half a brain, this would be the logical explanation.


----------



## Arya Stark (Jul 1, 2015)

People are missing a detail here.

If Karin is keeping the cord then it means both DNAs are Sarada's.

Such reveal is done when said person isn't the mum. She's an aunt, a co-mum maybe but definitely not the biomum. Evil accidentally confirmed that. Otherwise cord would have been Karin's.


----------



## shade0180 (Jul 1, 2015)

> Such reveal is done when said person isn't the mum. She's an aunt, a co-mum maybe but definitely not the biomum. Evil accidentally confirmed that.



If karin is keeping Sarada's umblical cord it means she's the mom considering it is a japanese tradition for mother to keep their child's umblical cord. 

 

anyway that's how that tradition work.. just saying..


----------



## Arya Stark (Jul 1, 2015)

shade0180 said:


> If karin is keeping the cord it means she's the mom considering it is a japanese tradition for mother to keep their child's umblical cord. ...



Karin is the mum if that was her own DNA. Suigetsu ran test on Sarada's DNAs, hence mixed off.

Now tell me why such "mistake" reveal would be done if Karin was actual mother.


----------



## Platypus (Jul 1, 2015)

Yes, there would be no point in the DNA test reveal if Karin ends up being the biological mother while the used sample wasn't actually Karin's. But I don't think Evil actually confirmed whose umbilical cord it was. Although it seems kinda obvious that Karin somehow ended up having Sarada's cord since we now know that she was actually there, at Sarada's birth.


----------



## Altair21 (Jul 1, 2015)

That does make the DNA test kind of pointless.


----------



## Arya Stark (Jul 1, 2015)

Platypus said:


> Yes, there would be no point in the DNA test reveal if Karin ends up being the biological mother while the used sample wasn't actually Karin's. But I don't think Evil actually confirmed whose umbilical cord it was. Although it seems kinda obvious that Karin somehow ended up having Sarada's cord since she was there, at Sarada's birth.



Evil has said mother is the one who keeps cord.


----------



## Platypus (Jul 1, 2015)

Well, Evil said it's Japanese tradition for the mother to keep the cord, something people here have been saying for weeks.


----------



## Zensuki (Jul 1, 2015)

Can you guys see the red herring


----------



## shade0180 (Jul 1, 2015)

> Well, Evil said it's Japanese tradition for the mother to keep the cord. It's vague.



It is a tradition. 



> Conserving the Umbilical Cord
> 
> Hospitals in Japan tend to save the umbilical cords after births. They carefully package the cords inside wooden boxes and present them to the proud mothers upon their departure from the hospital. Japanese mothers typically cherish the umbilical cords, allowing the child to look at it when they're older. These cords are thought to have a strong link to the well-being of the babies, which is why Japanese parents look after them so well.


----------



## Arya Stark (Jul 1, 2015)

So? Suigetsu made a mistake in test. Why such reveal if Karin is mother? DNA test would have been the same.
Karin might be godmother, auntie or something like that.


----------



## Platypus (Jul 1, 2015)

shade0180 said:


> It is a tradition.



Yeah, I know 

just being specific about Evil's statement

"It's Japanese tradition" doesn't necessarily mean "Karin actually did take Sarada's cord" is all I'm saying

It's even weirder if Karin's not the actual mother. Wouldn't that be against the tradition?


----------



## Addy (Jul 1, 2015)

Arya Stark said:


> People are missing a detail here.
> 
> If Karin is keeping the cord then it means both DNAs are Sarada's.
> 
> Such reveal is done when said person isn't the mum. She's an aunt, a co-mum maybe but definitely not the biomum. Evil accidentally confirmed that. Otherwise cord would have been Karin's.



i agree but i dont get why she has the umbilical cord but doesn't visit salad not even once so the whole "aunt/mother" thing makes no sense


----------



## FallFromGrace (Jul 1, 2015)

Platypus said:


> Yeah, I know
> 
> just being specific about Evil's statement
> 
> ...



Her statements leave room for interpretations, especially since some of them sounded like they could be opinions, not spoilers (the one about Orochimaru the babysitter?). But they do seem to point more at Karin at the moment. Though no explanation or spoiler was given as to why she would be the mother.


----------



## Platypus (Jul 1, 2015)

Addy said:


> i agree but i dont get why she has the umbilical cord but doesn't visit salad not even once so the whole "aunt/mother" thing makes no sense



True, and an umbilical cord is kind of a weird thing to gift to the person who helped delivering the baby. Unless she just took it for herself for whatever creepy reason and Sakura & Sauce had no problem with that.


----------



## Addy (Jul 1, 2015)

Platypus said:


> True, and an umbilical cord is kind of a weird thing to gift to the person who helped delivering the baby. *Unless she just took it for herself for whatever creepy reason and Sakura & Sauce had no problem with that*.



meh, not expecting less from kishi


----------



## Platypus (Jul 1, 2015)

Addy said:


> meh, not expecting less from kishi



It's Karin so it's plausible I suppose.

There's also the glasses thingy Evil posted. If Karin's not the mother, she might still have some kind of attachment to Sarada after all? 



			
				Evil said:
			
		

> Karin is the one who gave Sarada her glasses, she sends Suigetsu to deliver a new pair as an apology for messing with her stuff.


----------



## Black Lily (Jul 1, 2015)

^ she helps delivering the baby, sends glasses to Sarada (which implies that Karin and Sakura keep in touch), but somehow she is still depicted as a creepy stalker? doesn't make sense...

anyway, if I got this right.. Evil never clearly said in the spoilers that Karin is the mother, but said at some point that Sakura is. So I'll go with this. Although, the preview for this chapter was something like 'The secret behind Sarada's birth'. So what's the secret? That her mom is.. her mom? Lol. But then again, you cannot expect more from Kishi..


----------



## Arles Celes (Jul 1, 2015)

Addy said:


> meh, not expecting less from kishi



Well, Karin kept Sasuke's dirty shirt.

Maybe she was collecting other stuff related to him.


----------



## Arisu (Jul 1, 2015)

Besides the mother spoilers that I don't care about, did we find out something interesting like the mystery of Sarada's birth, why she wears glasses? Evil why not leave some interesting spoiler instead of this shit?


----------



## Pocalypse (Jul 1, 2015)

So what are the new spoilers? Too many pages to go through


----------



## Xadidax (Jul 1, 2015)

Some of you really need to
:letgo


----------



## Deana (Jul 1, 2015)

Platypus said:


> True, and an umbilical cord is kind of a weird thing to gift to the person who helped delivering the baby. Unless she just took it for herself for whatever creepy reason and Sakura & Sauce had no problem with that.


Yeah . . . cuz Karin and traditional should not be in the same sentence.  Maybe she is doing research on the cord to find a way to get around the 'going blind fate and having to take the eyes of another' curse of the uchiha clan. Because that handicap sucks.


----------



## Addy (Jul 1, 2015)

Arles Celes said:


> Well, Karin kept Sasuke's dirty shirt.
> 
> Maybe she was collecting other stuff related to him.



though never even putting karin into jail away from salad is ok by sasuke and skaura


----------



## Platypus (Jul 1, 2015)

Pocalypse said:


> So what are the new spoilers? Too many pages to go through


----------



## Pocalypse (Jul 1, 2015)

Not         found


----------



## Csdabest (Jul 1, 2015)

Platypus said:


> Gaiden has been getting 21-page-long chapters till now. First chapter had a few extra pages, might also be the case for the last one.
> 
> 
> 
> Too bad Evil already said the "Naruto TNJ" option was the right one.



If one thing i learned its to never fully trust Evil. 

I think the way it goes is Sarada punches leaves an opening.  Sasuke Paralyses all the Shin's w/ Tsukiyomi through Bigshin shared vision. While they are restrained by Sasuke genjutsu. Naruto talks no jutsu them into changing their ways. Sarada asks Sakura if she gave birth. Sakura confirms she isnt the biological mom but was there ever since she was born. Had to raise her because Karin is a rogue ninja and wouldnt be able to give you the fresh start opportunity she deserves. Orochimaru takes all the deformed Shin's back with him. The only one that doesn't go back is one Shin who appears to be the most normal and perfect one of them all w/ no genetic dysfunctions that can be seen. Orochimaru drops the Shins off in Kabuto's care at the "Orphanage"  Sasuke and his family have their moment. Sasuke continues his adventures in Kaguya's dimension by opening a Kamui portal and using his shifting abiliting to change locations after Itachi's mangekyo reappears inside Sasuke's EMS again signifying he is back at 100% full power and is good to travel again.

We learn that Sarada has special potential thanks to Sasuke having the same level of uchiha potential as madara and hashirama's DNA mixed with Karin Uzumaki DNA. I think she awakens perhaps sometype of Forehead Seal like Hashiramas Yang Senjutsu seal or Sakura's Yin Byakugo Seal.

I just don't trust Evil giving us straight answers. The one he confirmed is probably the most accurate. The others are filled with half truths and lies.


----------



## Platypus (Jul 1, 2015)

Pocalypse said:


> Not         found



Whoops, my bad.


----------



## Black Mirror (Jul 1, 2015)

Slowly I get the feeling that Kishi didn't make it clear who the bio mom is and will answer that on the comic con with "No, yes, maybe, i leave it open *trollface*"


----------



## Trojan (Jul 1, 2015)

Black Mirror said:


> Slowly I get the feeling that Kishi didn't make it clear who the bio mom is and will answer that on the comic con with "No, yes, maybe, i leave it open *trollface*"



Seeing how Evil kept going left and right nonstop, I am leaning to this as well. 
Those "hints" gave me a headache.


----------



## Arles Celes (Jul 1, 2015)

Well, the lack of an actual definite answer is certainly the best troll. 

Japanese love their ambiguity.

Though Evil did state that things looks clear enough 

I recommend to keep an open mind as with Kishi anything might be possible with either Sakura being the mom, Karin being a mom or BOTH being(biological) moms. 

Salad asks her dad again what was teh deal with her biological mom. Sasuke pokes her. Salad is fine with that answer and decides to become hokage.

Kishi is a hack


----------



## sakuraboobs (Jul 1, 2015)

Hussain said:


> That's Salad's fantasy.
> it's just like when she thought of herself hugging him.





Hussain said:


> It was not. That scan specifically is completely different than ALL other scans from the flashback.
> 
> Sasuke having his other arm does not help your case either.



It was a flashback. We can only see his elbow not his arm. 



izanagi x izanami said:


> sasuke and karin had one night stand , karin become pregnant
> sasuke married sakura,
> karin out of fury give her child to sakura and sasuke



Sasuke would never touch Karin nor betray Sakura.



Abanikochan said:


> Well he's been ignoring SK fans harassing him and liking/following SS fans. He's also said he's been working on the gaiden as well.







Evil said:


> She returned and gave Suigetsu shit for touching her stuff.



As I predicted. 



Evil said:


> Sasuke leaves the house to go on his adventure again.



As I thought, he goes back to the mission. 



Evil said:


> Yes he does.



Forehead poke. 



Evil said:


> Nah, we know who Sarada's mom is, it's pretty unambiguous.





Evil said:


> You know what, yeah you got me. Sakura's the mom.
> 
> :yeahsorry



People still trying to deny this. So obvious.


----------



## Teachan (Jul 1, 2015)

Black Mirror said:


> Slowly I get the feeling that Kishi didn't make it clear who the bio mom is and will answer that on the comic con with "No, yes, maybe, i leave it open *trollface*"



Well, Evil said that the bio mom business became clear in the end, no ambiguities.


----------



## Black Mirror (Jul 1, 2015)

Teachan said:


> Well, Evil said that the bio mom business became clear in the end, no ambiguities.



As clear as in chapter 7 



sasusakucannon said:


> People still trying to deny this. So obvious.



just a warning: evil trolled SS fans with that very hard last time.


----------



## izanagi x izanami (Jul 1, 2015)

where is Rai or baidu/chinese spoiler? seems fishy


----------



## mayumi (Jul 1, 2015)

While I like Salad declaration of becoming Hokage. The distributing bentos is pretty shit. Couldn't he come up with something better? It's like the Hokage's position has become more of a caregiver role than say protecting the village role.


----------



## Addy (Jul 1, 2015)

mayumi said:


> While I like Salad declaration of becoming Hokage. The distributing bentos is pretty shit. Couldn't he come up with something better?



you mean the bento crap wasnt evil adding shit?


----------



## Haruka Katana (Jul 1, 2015)

Arisu said:


> You are trolling right?


That better be a troll


----------



## Arles Celes (Jul 1, 2015)

Wellll, all I know is that one of the 2 groups, SS/ASS, will be trolled.

It will all come down to how much did specific members of a one of those groups believed how it was impossible for Sakura to be/not to be Salad's mom. 

50% chance that you will rejoice and 50% chance that you will despair. Bigger than winning a million dollars in a lottery so not THAT bad.

The butthurt for the overconfident ones will be beyond epic though


----------



## hailebaile (Jul 1, 2015)

my prediction is karin STOLE Saradas umbilical cord because one she stolen Sasukes things before (to pray to them) and Two suigetsu clearly thinks she batshit crazy and probably raped sasuke...


----------



## Addy (Jul 1, 2015)

Arles Celes said:


> Wellll, all I know is that one of the 2 groups, SS/ASS, will be trolled.
> 
> It will all come down to how much did specific members of a one of those groups believed how it was impossible for Sakura to be/not to be Salad's mom.
> 
> ...



all of this over which clit the uchiha D entered not even giving a single fuck about a  relationship between the two :ignoramus


----------



## Purple (Jul 1, 2015)

Arisu said:


> Besides the mother spoilers that I don't care about, did we find out something interesting like the mystery of Sarada's birth, why she wears glasses? Evil why not leave some interesting spoiler instead of this shit?



You spelled my thoughts for me.

I'm still hoping for a few panels explaining the reason Sarada wears glasses and most importantly why she was born outside of Konoha.   


Not to mention the reason behind Sakura's supposed fainting 'since she was a child' which is bullshit.


----------



## Pocalypse (Jul 1, 2015)

SASUKE LEAVES AGAIN. FROM PART 1, PART 2 AND NOW THE GAIDEN!


----------



## Sansa (Jul 1, 2015)

Arles Celes said:


> The butthurt for the overconfident ones will be beyond epic though


The only people who can lose in this situation is SS ships 

It doesn't matter if Kishimoto backpedals on the Karin route, the damage to the ship is already done and they look worse than they did during the original series' run.

SS might as well be a crackship at this point


----------



## Tanuki (Jul 1, 2015)

Sasuke leaves family again? As expected. :ignoramus of course Itachi's almighty signature poke will keep everyone at bay.


----------



## Addy (Jul 1, 2015)

Arisu said:


> Besides the mother spoilers that I don't care about, did we find out something interesting like the mystery of Sarada's birth, why she wears glasses? Evil why not leave some interesting spoiler instead of this shit?



i swear, if the whol glasses crap was a gift from karin making a child with no vission problems wear prescription glasses ruening their eyesight overtime........ kishi


----------



## Arles Celes (Jul 1, 2015)

Addy said:


> all of this over which clit the uchiha D entered not even giving a single fuck about a  relationship between the two :ignoramus



IF Sasuke did fuck both with Salad coming out of Sakura's vagina BUT Sasuke getting with Karin too then both groups might enjoy sweet butthurt.

Will Kishi go THAT far? 

Sasuke will be a PIMP either way.

PIMPIN' his daughter in this chapter and being let scot free to keep "adventuring" and either PIMPIN'
 Sakuira alone(to the point she was obsessing over his poke for YEARS) or BOTH Sakura and Karin with the later complying with giving him his own daughter without complain and never visiting her.


----------



## Black Mirror (Jul 1, 2015)

Addy said:


> i swear, if the whol glasses crap was a gift from karin making a child with no vission problems wear prescription glasses ruening their eyesight overtime........ kishi



Sasuke was temporary blind from overuse of MS. in case Sakura is the mom, this will be the explanation for bad eyes.


----------



## Arisu (Jul 1, 2015)

Addy said:


> i swear, if the whol glasses crap was a gift from karin making a child with no vission problems wear prescription glasses ruening their eyesight overtime........ kishi



This is retarded, it's like wishing a bad eyesight upon a child xD I don't buy this shit.


----------



## Pocalypse (Jul 1, 2015)

shade0180 said:


> He also left in the Last.



OH YEAH, FUCK 

Kishi is a giant fucking troll, I swear if Sasuke goes "Yeah...sorry" towards Salad and leaves, jesus


----------



## Platypus (Jul 1, 2015)

Sasuke's got only one elbow left, sasusakucannon


----------



## Doc Mindstorm (Jul 1, 2015)

sasusakucannon said:


> It was a flashback. We can only see his elbow not his arm.


For thousand times it was not, flashback frames in black background.


----------



## Addy (Jul 1, 2015)

Arles Celes said:


> IF Sasuke did fuck both with Salad coming out of Sakura's vagina BUT Sasuke getting with Karin too then both groups might enjoy sweet butthurt.
> 
> Will Kishi go THAT far?
> 
> ...


pimpen is a profession. what sasuke is doing.... its called being a whore 


Black Mirror said:


> Sasuke was temporary blind from overuse of MS. in case Sakura is the mom, this will be the explanation for bad eyes.



or kishi insisting on making salad cute with glasses 





Arisu said:


> This is retarded, it's like wishing a bad eyesight upon a child xD I don't buy this shit.



me neither but kishi is beyond retarded when it comes to explaining shit


----------



## sakuraboobs (Jul 1, 2015)

Doc Mindstorm said:


> For thousand times it was not, flashback frames in black background.



It was.  

The flashback starts at that pane of her with her parents.

that after the war Kabuto might at last return to the orphanage.

It is Sarada's earliest memory.


----------



## Arles Celes (Jul 1, 2015)

Choa said:


> The only people who can lose in this situation is SS ships
> 
> It doesn't matter if Kishimoto backpedals on the Karin route, the damage to the ship is already done and they look worse than they did during the original series' run.
> 
> SS might as well be a crackship at this point



I think that at this point most SS fans only care about whether Sasuke fucked Sakura and whether he did NOT fuck Karin.

All comes down to SEX.

Being a deadbeat is a trifle it seems.

Granted Sasuke's treatment of Sakura in this chapter might change that and make it look more positive but...

 Sasuke keeps PIMPIN' all girls and not giving a damn as he "atones". 

Pokes keep all hoes rolling...or rather being wrapped around his PIMPish finger. 

That said I kinda hope that Sakura will catch a bit of a break but given how Kishi treated her over 700 chapters I do not see that changing any time soon.

Sakura might still be loved by Sasuke though. Even if its like 20% of how much she loves him.


----------



## yanna (Jul 1, 2015)

sasusakucannon said:


> It is Sarada's earliest memory.



I think it is only Sarada's imagination...


----------



## Arisu (Jul 1, 2015)

People that are entertained by the thought of someone's suicide are really beyond disgusting to me. I'm reporting all these posts. Soon I'll start negging which I rarely do. 
People like that need help. Do you really not care for other people's lives so much, because of our different opinions of a fictional story? Really? I don't want to loose my faith in humanity.


----------



## sakuraboobs (Jul 1, 2015)

yanna said:


> I think it is only Sarada's imagination...



Nope, it's her memory.



TRN said:


> Don't kill yourself when the chapter comes out dear


----------



## izanagi x izanami (Jul 1, 2015)

yanna said:


> I think it is only Sarada's imagination...


it was kinda obvious, that was her earliest memory and start of flashback


----------



## Doc Mindstorm (Jul 1, 2015)

sasusakucannon said:


> It was.
> 
> The flashback starts at that pane of her with her parents.
> 
> ...


It was not, if it were black background would be there since third frame like here


----------



## Platypus (Jul 1, 2015)

izanagi x izanami said:


> it was kinda obvious, that was her earliest memory and start of flashback



I'm still on the fence about it.

*Imagination*

The father figure doesn't look like Sasuke, but the guy we saw earlier in her imagination. Seems to have both arms while Sasuke's arm was cut above the elbow.
*Vague memory*

Way it's drawn, the light effect etc. The dad figure might look different simply because she doesn't remember his appearance at all.


----------



## Arles Celes (Jul 1, 2015)

So...like 1-2 pages for Naruto to glare and reform Shin's, then 5-10 pages on explaining Salad's birth, then 2-3 pages on Salad graduating and deciding to become a hokage. Then maybe 3 pages on Suigetsu and Karin argument.


----------



## Azula (Jul 1, 2015)

I think it's pretty clear sasuke was not there in salad's early years or whatever, Sakura somehow had the mind to take salad's photos but not of sasuke?


----------



## izanagi x izanami (Jul 1, 2015)

Arles Celes said:


> So...like 1-2 pages for Naruto to glare and reform Shin's, then 5-10 pages on explaining Salad's birth, then 2-3 pages on Salad graduating and deciding to become a hokage. Then maybe 3 pages on Suigetsu and Karin argument.



what about kabuto,choiji chouchou,sasuke leaving?


----------



## Raiden (Jul 1, 2015)

21 pages? Oh ok so there's room for a flashback. bahaha im not even joking.


----------



## Haruka Katana (Jul 1, 2015)

Platypus said:


> Chapter will have at least 21 pages.



How do you know this ?


----------



## Arles Celes (Jul 1, 2015)

izanagi x izanami said:


> what about kabuto,choiji chouchou,sasuke leaving?



Kabuto can appear in a the flashback which explains Salad's birth, Sasuke can be seen leaving in one panel by the end without a word(though him poking Salad might actually take another page) and Chouji/ChouChou can appear again during Salad's graduation with ChouChou being more appreciative of her dad by now.


----------



## Daisydoo (Jul 1, 2015)

Gaiden started a fifth Shinobi war. Canon vs non-Canon. Lol


----------



## Revolution (Jul 1, 2015)

My prediction:

The Karin hate might be put to rest when it's revealed that Karin is godmother and Sakura and Karin are tight like rope thread (unlike certain people here, you know exactly who you are)


----------



## Platypus (Jul 1, 2015)

Revolution said:


> My prediction:
> 
> The Karin hate might be put to rest when it's revealed that Karin is godmother and Sakura and Karin are tight like rope thread (unlike certain people here, you know exactly who you are)



Some godmother she must be, Sarada couldn't even recognize her on a picture. Perhaps she's a Jiraiya kind of godparent.


----------



## Daisydoo (Jul 1, 2015)

Platypus said:


> Cos every Gaiden chapter has 21 pages.
> Except for the first one, which had a few extra.



I thought it was always around 19 pages long. No more than that.


----------



## Altair21 (Jul 1, 2015)

Platypus said:


> Cos every Gaiden chapter has 21 pages.
> Except for the first one, which had a few extra.



No they haven't. Last chapter was 18 pages. Chapter 8 was 19. Chapter 6 was 19. Chapter 5 was 17. Chapter 4 was 18. Chapter 3 was 18. Chapter 2 was 19. 

So yea, the only chapters with 21+ pages were chapters 1 and 7.


----------



## Arles Celes (Jul 1, 2015)

Platypus said:


> Some godmother she must be, Sarada couldn't even recognize her on a picture. Unless she's a Jiraiya kind of godparent.



She is a super pervert herself


----------



## noakai (Jul 1, 2015)

All of the chapters so far have had 19 pages (sometimes less when double pages were put together but if you separate them they still add to 19) except chapter 1, which had 23, and chapter 7, which had 22, but the extra pages in 7 were the double page spread of Bolt/Sarada/Mitsuki falling from the sky so there was no story in them. So this one may end with 22-23 pages if it's really the last one.


----------



## Deynard (Jul 1, 2015)

Haruka Katana said:


> How do you know this ?



He just guessed. There is no info about it.


----------



## Deana (Jul 1, 2015)

-Azula- said:


> I think it's pretty clear sasuke was not there in salad's early years or whatever, Sakura somehow had the mind to take salad's photos but not of sasuke?


Sasuke think them evil camera's be taking the uchiha soul to hell. A portrait he'll sit for but camera's is one of the many tools of the devil.


----------



## shade0180 (Jul 1, 2015)

> Sasuke think them evil camera's be taking the uchiha soul to hell. A portrait he'll sit for but camera's is one of the many tools of the devil.



Yet he has a picture with team Hebi/taka. 

5 more post?


----------



## Deana (Jul 1, 2015)

shade0180 said:


> Yet he has a picture with team Hebi/taka.


He don't know they took that photo. He just thought that were doing a regular evil villain pose to show how evil he is. When he finds out he's going to shit bricks. 

You do know I'm joking right?


----------



## shade0180 (Jul 1, 2015)

> You do know I'm joking right?



I know. 

But do you know If I'm serious or not?


----------



## Doc Mindstorm (Jul 1, 2015)

shade0180 said:


> Yet he has a picture with team Hebi/taka.


And here we at trap if it was Sarada's memory then Sasuke cares for Taka more than for SSS. Or it wasn't Sarada's memory.
:yeahsorry


----------



## izanagi x izanami (Jul 1, 2015)

sasuke probably keeps those early photos, maybe sakura give him when he went to mission


----------



## Doc Mindstorm (Jul 1, 2015)

izanagi x izanami said:


> sasuke probably keeps those early photos, maybe sakura give him when he went to mission


And make more than one copy is impossible?


----------



## Daisydoo (Jul 1, 2015)

shade0180 said:


> Yet he has a picture with team Hebi/taka.
> 
> 5 more post?



Yes, Kishi better explain that too.


----------



## izanagi x izanami (Jul 1, 2015)

Doc Mindstorm said:


> And make more than one copy is impossible?



this is narutoworld so probably impossible, even if its somehow possible now, doubt that it was possible right after war time period


----------



## Pocalypse (Jul 1, 2015)

If the spoilers are true about Sasuke leaving then this gaiden has been pointless from Salad's point of view as she wanted to see her dad and spend time with him, then Sasuke leaves again with probably no explanation of how a single mission has kept him out for 12 years. 

Kishi will need to address this.


----------



## Addy (Jul 1, 2015)

izanagi x izanami said:


> this is narutoworld so probably impossible, even if its somehow possible now, doubt that it was possible right after war time period



but why doesn't she have one photo of him? not one photo to know how her dad looks? and why doesnt he visit?


----------



## Teachan (Jul 1, 2015)

izanagi x izanami said:


> this is narutoworld so probably impossible, even if its somehow possible now, doubt that it was possible right after war time period



Dude, Team 7 had copies of them each. Sasuke hasn't got any photos.


----------



## Deana (Jul 1, 2015)

shade0180 said:


> I know.
> 
> But do you know If I'm serious or not?


Obviously I do not know! I haven't been sleep yet. 



Doc Mindstorm said:


> And make more than one copy is impossible?


Maybe the hawk hasn't figured out how to replicate photos yet or they are to cheap to buy copies or buy machines that make copies. 

But seriously, the photo thing is the biggest non-issue for me in gaiden.


----------



## Doc Mindstorm (Jul 1, 2015)

izanagi x izanami said:


> this is narutoworld so probably impossible, even if its somehow possible now, doubt that it was possible right after war time period


So it's even impossible to take same photo two times, one stays home and one goes with Sasuke?


----------



## Pinkarette (Jul 1, 2015)

izanagi x izanami said:


> sasuke probably keeps those early photos, maybe sakura give him when he went to mission


Mnn, yes, it makes sense...
Sasuke being so GREEDY of family photos and took THEM ALL (all the ones he was in the photo with them, he's a bit of a narcisist isn't he? ), not leaving one for his child who won't meet in 12 years(not even that time he was in town to meet Naruto) but instead leaving Sakura his Taka photo....


----------



## izanagi x izanami (Jul 1, 2015)

anyway kishi probably has some explanation about this , or probably he just forgot about it


----------



## sakuraboobs (Jul 1, 2015)

Sasuke probably has the photos.


----------



## izanagi x izanami (Jul 1, 2015)

sasusakucannon said:


> Sasuke probably has the photos.



or kishi didn thought about it when he showed photo overlap


----------



## Addy (Jul 1, 2015)

izanagi x izanami said:


> anyway kishi probably has some explanation about this , or probably he just forgot about it



i am more interested in why her birth is a  secret while she wears uchiha symbol, named as an uchiha, and lives in an uchiha house


----------



## yanna (Jul 1, 2015)

sasusakucannon said:


> Sasuke probably has the photos.



He probably has an entire photo book


----------



## shade0180 (Jul 1, 2015)

> this is narutoworld so probably impossible, even if its somehow possible now, doubt that it was possible right after war time period



So it is impossible to duplicate a photo and yet they have multiple duplicates of photo's of team 7??


----------



## Deana (Jul 1, 2015)

Pocalypse said:


> If the spoilers are true about Sasuke leaving then this gaiden has been pointless from Salad's point of view as she wanted to see her dad and spend time with him, then Sasuke leaves again with probably no explanation of how a single mission has kept him out for 12 years.
> 
> Kishi will need to address this.


I'm hoping Gaiden is really the introduction of a future hokage, Uchiha Sarada and it's really about her learning about her family bonds and what it means to be a ninja. The current hokage ignited that will of fire in her which makes for a good story. The who's the mommy stuff highjacked the storyline in a bad way though.


----------



## Azula (Jul 1, 2015)

>Me was expecting photos under his cloak
>But instead got the scratched headband Naruto gave him


----------



## shade0180 (Jul 1, 2015)

> Sasuke probably has the photos.



He didn't know what salad looked like in their first meeting.


----------



## Pinkarette (Jul 1, 2015)

sasusakucannon said:


> Sasuke probably has the photos.


Of course ONLY the photos he's in, he's that narcisistic and who cares if Salad doesn't have a photo with him, Sasuke takes what he wants and Sakura agrees because after all Salad happines is secondary to Sasukes desire of photos:yeahsorry


----------



## kiss me! (Jul 1, 2015)

I'm sorry. I know I haven't been following the Gaiden religiously but even I know when to call it quits. 

Karin is her mother. 

Evil has given you all the information for the chapter. It's rather obvious.

Evil states, "Would you trust Orochimaru as a baby sitter?" This is the reason why she did not keep Sadara and raise her. He might have wanted to do harm to her because she is an Uchiha baby.

The reason Sadara had no birth records is simply because she was not born in Konoha. This is because she is not Sakura's biological daughter but Karin's. She was the only parent that returned to the village with Sadara but she was not registered underneath her or Sasuke's file because they didn't have this child as a married couple. 

They were both there because Sakura was assisting with the birth of Sadara, not the other way around. Obviously, as we have seen Karin has little to no medical training. Because duh, she's not a medical ninja. But Sakura is. 

In Japan, the mother keeps the umbilical cord. Karin had the umbilical cord. Duh. Put two and two together people.

Karin makes Suigetsu send glasses to Sadara because he touched the things on her desk. She sends her glasses because she's her mommy. They both have similar vision defects because of genetics. When have we ever known Sakura or Sasuke to naturally have vision issues? Never. Move on. Don't even let me get into eugenics. 

Oh, and when Evil mentions Sakura being the bio mom, it's because she is being facetious and sarcastic. 

Again, Karin is her mother. No red herring. No trolling. This is it people.


----------



## Reznor (Jul 1, 2015)

This thread is now closed it has a continuation thread *Here*


----------

